# Work Done in 2021



## thewoodlands

Hopefully I can add something to this thread tomorrow or after.

Happy New Year
Mike


----------



## D8Chumley

Happy New Years, all. Be safe!


----------



## ClintonH

Once this ice melts off, I'm back to Dad's for my trailer and Kubota.  We skidded logs with my older brother for about 6 hours yesterday:  almost 25 ash trees, 25-75' long, all pulled up to the buildlings for weather-independent processing.  Dad has 10 acres of woods and we finally got some equipment out to drag out the dead-fallen ash.  Lots of wood to be had, plenty more to be drug out, once the ground freezes up again.  I keep pushing him to get a forester in to help manage the repopulation of his woods in absence of these monster ash....time will tell.


----------



## blackx-runner

No pictures, but I got probably half cord or a little more of my oak rounds split up today. Got a little wet and cold working in the snow, but it was progress.  Still probably have 1 1/2 cords or so to go on that pile then it's into the woods to fell the newly dead trees I marked this fall and get ahead on the woodpiles.


----------



## CatfishHunter

I split a wall of birch rounds that I cut a year and a half ago. Now I need to go cut some more birch, ash, and pine for the future.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up getting some large ash rounds from my neighbor.  He dropped this  large  ash and didn't want the big stuff so I lucked out.


----------



## NickW

2 more loads of ash and a little birch hauled from the tree service today. Oldest son tested positive today so we're quarantining. Guess I get to process the 3 loads I have...


----------



## NickW

Started splitting today, broke the wedge on the power splitter (worse than it was...), fixed it, split some more... 






Real crap shoot with tree service stuff. Birch is an easy ID, ash too; but got some other stuff I'm not real sure about... Thinking some might be willow of some sort. Thought it was box elder at first, but none of the typical red streaks. Also ended up with what I think is some elm. Super stringy & twisted and the bark is fairly similar to the ash. Thought about doing a wood ID thread; but no leaves, no buds, just bark and split faces. I really don't care that much. Softwood to one pile, 1 year hardwood to another, 2 year hardwood (birch) to the maple & locust stack. What I'm splitting now won't be touched for 2-3 years anyway.


----------



## thewoodlands

I removed a bunch of dead pine from the property and had a nice fire. Some of the dead pine came from off the driveway about 15 feet in and three off a trail on the southside of the house.


----------



## NickW

Split and stacked more today. Anybody who splits elm by hand deserves their man card to be validated for life It sucks even on the splitter... More box elder in the loads than I realized, but it'll have to do. I started an ID thread about one I've never seen before if you're curious...


----------



## heavy hammer

Elm definitely makes you work.  I have had plenty over the years where it is a battle from start to finish.  Good heat though.


----------



## JamesGuido

nearly finished my 1st bottle of B&B opened on NY's eve...






...if that counts as work.


----------



## DuaeGuttae

My husband and I today cleaned up dead branches on and around a Red Oak on our property.  Most of the tree is dead and isn't in good enough condition for us to consider sawing into the trunk to fell the entire thing.  We leave it alone as a "wildlife tree" as it's in a far corner of our property, but some branches had fallen on our fence, and there was one we needed to cut before we really felt comfortable working in the area.  There was a lot of wood already on the ground, and some of the really big stuff was rotting (probably from before it came down), but there was also a lot of nice solid dry wood that we were able to cut to stove length.  Most of the good stuff was from smaller branches, so nothing needed to be split.  We just use a Gorilla cart for moving wood (and this wood needed to be moved a good ways), but we got three heaping cart loads from it.


----------



## Riteway

Decided I'd try to build one of those fancy round wood piles I've seen pictures of...turned out pretty good. It's a little shy of 3 cords, mostly Western hemlock. Was a fun project to do while stuck at home during these COVID times , although I now realize that I could have made good progress on a proper wood shed in the time it took to carefully stack and roof this thing. Oh well! Sure would make one hell of a bonfire...


----------



## thewoodlands

I was just telling the wife last night that I wanted to take this Red Maple down this week, we received another 4 inches of wet snow overnight and that did the trick, our trail is opened back up. Pics 1415 & 16 are the buds from the downed Maple.

In the back gully we had a Cherry that came down and took part of a birch down, just more work.


----------



## kennyp2339

To windy to hit the ski mtn today, so I'll drag the log splitter out and split / stack what I think is nearly a cord of ash I cut while off during x-mas break, I've been kinda of slacking in the wood dept lately, I have enough for the next 3 years so there isnt really a rush, but I want to finish my 23-24 splits.


----------



## Gearhead660

Nice crisp morning.  Loaded all 3 stoves up and started splitting some pine for next year.    I am down to a third cord left for this season.  Then went out and bucked some logs.  Got snow in the forecast for next couple days,  so topped off the wood boxes in the house. Ended the day with a nice porter by the fire.


----------



## heavy hammer

I filled the garage back up today while the girls were sledding.  Me and the labs kept busy moving firewood while they worked on their retrieves.  Then the whole family went sled ridding at a much bigger hill at a local park this afternoon.


----------



## kennyp2339

I ended up hand splitting the majority of this, being 26 deg out w/ straight ash, I was having to much fun with the X27


----------



## heavy hammer

Even though it was cold this weekend, it was a good to spend some time outside.  The family did some sledding and me and the dogs kept the garage full of wood.   I'm hoping these cold  temps stick around it would make it easier to get the tractor into the woods .


----------



## kennyp2339

finished splitting, I reverted to the x27 and a tire for splitting, straight grain frozen ash was a blast to split, felt good to get some fresh air and work up a sweat outside, considering it didn’t get above 26 deg out, stacked as I went along since I’m in no rush


----------



## MMH

Not a lot of “work done” but a small step nonetheless. I got in contact with our local tree trimming company to establish a relationship and to grab the trees they cut down. Seems to have gone well, fingers crossed!


----------



## Gearhead660

Filled wood boxes and trailer up.  Kiddos helped.  Boy got some seat time on the tractor.  More snow tonight... been windy all day, had drifts across our road and it wasnt even snowing!


----------



## kennyp2339

18-24" of snow is forecasted for my area, did a "light" food shopping last night, going to top off the garage wood rack and get the tire chains on the tractor today, first time doing chains on this machine so I'll post pic's as it happens.


----------



## D8Chumley

Working on this mess from the summer storms. Since Christmas I’ve cut, hand split and stacked probably 7 cord. Still have a ways to go. At least it’s off the ground so I can pick at it until the Spring/Summer. No rush, it’s only me. Can’t seem to get anyone in the warm house to help  There’s a few other areas closer to the house I need to work on blowdowns but I wanted to start on the harder part first


----------



## kennyp2339

got about 30” of snow, it’s still coming down, those mountains in the back are between 8-14ft high, also the new tire chains are one of the best tractor improvements I’ve done, great traction all the way around.


----------



## thewoodlands

We decided that we would put in two loads of firewood before the wind chills move in, we put in two loads that have some sugar & red maple but most of the wood is beech.

We have just over two 4 x 4 racks of this firewood inside, in picture 1498 is what we have left for this month. We still have over three face cord of cherry left (maybe four) and just under four face cord of shoulder season wood left that we planned on burning this heating season. .


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up getting a small load of hedge I believe from work the other day.  I have another post asking if I have the correct name for what I believe I have.


----------



## JimBear

Load #1 from today,
Pic #1,-3  the pickup is Silver Maple, Mystery Wood & Ash, Pic #4 & 5 the trailer is all Hickory


----------



## JimBear

Load #2 from today was all Ash.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 273435
> View attachment 273436
> View attachment 273437
> 
> got about 30” of snow, it’s still coming down, those mountains in the back are between 8-14ft high, also the new tire chains are one of the best tractor improvements I’ve done, great traction all the way around.


I have pretty much the same setup for my tractor, but didn't put the front chains on this year. When I start making my way back through the woods felling trees I'll probably throw the fronts back on. The rear chains never come off, but we don't have any paved surfaces.


----------



## EbS-P

At some point what ever is left here will be firewood. Four more slabs cut yesterday.  
Evan


----------



## Zombie

This year so far has been a very busy one for me.  Aquired and installed the dog warmer and new chimney. Built a reflective wall with an inch air gap behing it so I don't lose so much heat to the block wall.  And I've collected about 2 cords of wood so far.  I need to find a tree service guy like some of you have so I dont have to go get it.  we are also remodeling our house, so that's a lot of work too, the whole house had wood panel and fiberboard tile ceiling.  We have sheetrocked the whole place walls and ceiling and I made my own flooring, jist installed 2 new exterior doors yesterday and c/s/s another trailer load of logs for use next year hopefully if the solar kiln works out this summer.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice work Zombie, I'm sure your buddy will appreciate the warmer.  I like the hardwood floor, is it maple?


----------



## kennyp2339

@Zombie that floor is awesome looking, is it tounge and groove or just straight planks? Either way, great job


----------



## Zombie

heavy hammer said:


> Nice work Zombie, I'm sure your buddy will appreciate the warmer.  I like the hardwood floor, is it maple?


Thanks, yea its maple, oil based urethane.


kennyp2339 said:


> @Zombie that floor is awesome looking, is it tounge and groove or just straight planks? Either way, great job


Hand cut planks, face nailed to the floor with bright nails. It started as 4x8 sheets of 3/4 inch maple plywood with poplar core.  I cut them into 4 ft long 5 1/2 inch wide planks.  It has been a fun project for sure.  Luckily, I purchased all of it before prices shot up. Took just under 12 sheets to do the living room and hallway, at about $55 a sheet.


----------



## JimBear

Wrangled a load of Ash this afternoon


----------



## MissMac

I've been working on bringing ash home this week from a local harvesting op.  It's been $60/load, and they charge $180 for a cord of white birch or ash.  So, in theory, every three truck loads for me is one cord.  So far I think I'm coming out ahead 













First three loads in the truck.  This is what my 'one cord' looks like (I think I did good, but please correct me if I'm wrong):


----------



## ClintonH

ClintonH said:


> Once this ice melts off, I'm back to Dad's for my trailer and Kubota.  We skidded logs with my older brother for about 6 hours yesterday:  almost 25 ash trees, 25-75' long, all pulled up to the buildlings for weather-independent processing.  Dad has 10 acres of woods and we finally got some equipment out to drag out the dead-fallen ash.  Lots of wood to be had, plenty more to be drug out, once the ground freezes up again.  I keep pushing him to get a forester in to help manage the repopulation of his woods in absence of these monster ash....time will tell.


'

Well...we have like 4 or 5 logs done, 20+ to go.  I'll bet anyone a beer that we end up farming around these things this spring.  I'm good for the year, but Dad will need some more under roof before next winter.  Time/life/work balance, amiright?!


----------



## heavy hammer

I ended up getting 2 dump truck loads of locust today.  They were just going to throw the trees into a pile along the hill/woods to make room for equipment to get buy.  I asked if I could have the wood and they said take what I want.


----------



## kennyp2339

ClintonH said:


> Time/life/work balance,


On my free time, I love working with family and friends because thats the best part of life.


----------



## MissMac

Yesterday's and today's loads.  That's five now I've brought home this week, all ash.  Holy smokes, I had to use my little truck to pull those two bruisers off of the big truck today, and they stayed exactly where they came off!  Pretty happy with the haul so far - $300 in, which is the cost of 1.66 cords.  Here's what the pile looks like, plus the two hogs:










Never mind that birch that's stacked - that's part of last year's work 

Feels good to be getting ready and getting really ahead.  This is gonna be my year to be all done processing before summer even hits, barring any unforseen circumstances.


----------



## MissMac

heavy hammer said:


> I ended up getting 2 dump truck loads of locust today.  They were just going to throw the trees into a pile along the hill/woods to make room for equipment to get buy.  I asked if I could have the wood and they said take what I want.


holy smokes, i would give a finger to bump into a score like that!


----------



## sweedish

Cut and loaded the trailer and tractor bucket today, standing dead ash and the rest is cherry, the math says that should be about 2 cords. The mini does help for moving logs and loading, but it’s a bit of a pain doing it all by yourself.


----------



## JimBear

I wrangled a load of Oak today


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> I wrangled a load of Oak today
> 
> View attachment 275492


Oh man, you always seem to wrangle the best looking loads of firewood.  Is this oak from your property, or do you have access to somewhere you can harvest your firewood?  Great looking rounds!


----------



## kennyp2339

sweedish said:


> Cut and loaded the trailer and tractor bucket today, standing dead ash and the rest is cherry, the math says that should be about 2 cords. The mini does help for moving logs and loading, but it’s a bit of a pain doing it all by yourself.


check this out.. The BEST Way to Split Big Firewood Pieces - Backhoe Digger Mounted Wood Splitter - YouTube


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> Oh man, you always seem to wrangle the best looking loads of firewood.  Is this oak from your property, or do you have access to somewhere you can harvest your firewood?  Great looking rounds!



The Ash, Hickory & this load of Oak have all come from a State Park about 3 miles from my house. The park is taking down most if not all the Ash trees within the camp grounds, picnic areas & equestrian area. They are taking down several Oaks & a few Hickories. There should of been several more loads of Ash but someone went in & cut the trunks out of about 30 Ash trees & shoved all the remnants into piles making it pretty rough to get any thing cut out of them. There was lots of 4” - 12” wood in those piles.


----------



## heavy hammer

That is how I end up with a lot of my wood just from right a way's being cleared and the trees being left or being just put into piles.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> The Ash, Hickory & this load of Oak have all come from a State Park about 3 miles from my house. The park is taking down most if not all the Ash trees within the camp grounds, picnic areas & equestrian area. They are taking down several Oaks & a few Hickories. There should of been several more loads of Ash but someone went in & cut the trunks out of about 30 Ash trees & shoved all the remnants into piles making it pretty rough to get any thing cut out of them. There was lots of 4” - 12” wood in those piles.


too bad someone got greedy and made a mess of things.  is it first come first serve?


----------



## SpaceBus

I've been cutting a trail through the woods for my tractor and larger livestock paddock. Mostly 10" and less stuff.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> too bad someone got greedy and made a mess of things.  is it first come first serve?


Yes, first come first serve but there is plenty for everyone one, trees were down in several areas so multiple folks could cut @ the same time until someone got greedy & made a mess of things.


----------



## Grizzerbear

Me and the old man did some buckin last weekend. These were two uprooted hickories from straight line winds two years ago.




This pic above was the big one. I'm not sure that the weight of it didn't knock the other one under it down in the next two pics below.






We didn't quite get done buckin last saturday. I had to quit early for a daughter's basketball game. So the next pic is how the smaller hickory sets as of now. I took this pic last Sunday because I forgot saturday if your wondering why it's so gloomy.



The pic here below is about 90% of the bigger tree. Some of the limb wood I threw in the pile from the other tree since it was on the other side of the root wad. Just easier lol.



The next two pics are what I did today with a little free time this afternoon.....some splitting. This is the big hickory. The base round was 24".





This last pic is the end result today.



I still have the smaller hickory to finish bucking up and splitting so I'll post that when I get a chance to finish it up. There was also a small red oak underneath the smaller hickory that I wasn't aware of until I started cutting into it. Bonus.


----------



## MissMac

Hauled two more loads of ash home today.  First load was the heaviest load I brought home yet, and I actually had the operator take a big hog off the top.  






Then the second load - wowza - by far the biggest, and actually too big.  I won't be hauling that much at one time again I don't think.  She was riding pretty low.  Feels good to be bringing it home though - that's 7 truck loads since last Monday 






There's a bit of an optical allusion as I'm parked on a bit of an incline, but also, she was sitting reeeal low.  Hard to say no when they want to give you more wood for the same price.  But I suppose if I break my truck for a few grand of repairs, then I'm really not coming out ahead, am I?  Although I would still feel like winning - I just love doing wood.


----------



## fvhowler

Working on some Chestnut Oak, storm damage from last summer. Despite some wavy/twisted grain, its splits rather easy. Two large trees fell so this will keep me busy for awhile. Should be burned in 2023.


----------



## MissMac

Here's yesterday's load of ash from a few angles.  Another monster truck load.  The older fellow who owns the logging company has been the one giving me these big loads - I think he's getting a kick out of all the wood I'm hauling and likes watching me scamper all up on the truck like a squirrel doing up the ratchet straps.  I have to take a stool with me to get up and reach anything which also makes him giggle.  He did tell me yesterday that I do the best job of anyone he's seen securing the loads, so I'll take that.  He told me some guys leave the yard with no tie-downs or anything!  I couldn't imagine doing that - my worst nightmare would be for a log to roll off while I'm driving through town.  

Anyway, this load makes it 8 truck loads, having paid for a total of 2.66 cords.  Here's what it looks like:

3 hogs
	

		
			
		

		
	






plus
	

		
			
		

		
	











I just gave him a call and was about to go for load 9, but everyone from the shop had to run out to one of the cuts to fix a machine.  Tomorrow is another day.  

What do you fellas think?  Am I coming out ahead here (I think I am)?


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> View attachment 275695
> 
> 
> View attachment 275696
> 
> 
> Here's yesterday's load of ash from a few angles.  Another monster truck load.  The older fellow who owns the logging company has been the one giving me these big loads - I think he's getting a kick out of all the wood I'm hauling and likes watching me scamper all up on the truck like a squirrel doing up the ratchet straps.  I have to take a stool with me to get up and reach anything which also makes him giggle.  He did tell me yesterday that I do the best job of anyone he's seen securing the loads, so I'll take that.  He told me some guys leave the yard with no tie-downs or anything!  I couldn't imagine doing that - my worst nightmare would be for a log to roll off while I'm driving through town.
> 
> Anyway, this load makes it 8 truck loads, having paid for a total of 2.66 cords.  Here's what it looks like:
> 
> 3 hogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275697
> 
> 
> plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 275698
> 
> 
> View attachment 275699
> 
> 
> I just gave him a call and was about to go for load 9, but everyone from the shop had to run out to one of the cuts to fix a machine.  Tomorrow is another day.
> 
> What do you fellas think?  Am I coming out ahead here (I think I am)?


Absolutely! $60/truckload and loaded for you is a good price for hardwood logs. There's probably between 1/2 & 3/4 cord per load once you process it.

Measure your piles af logs, then process without adding any more to the pile to see what your conversion from log stacks to css is. I generally figure 5 cord of logs will make 4 cord of firewood.


----------



## MissMac

NickW said:


> Absolutely! $60/truckload and loaded for you is a good price for hardwood logs. There's probably between 1/2 & 3/4 cord per load once you process it.
> 
> Measure your piles af logs, then process without adding any more to the pile to see what your conversion from log stacks to css is. I generally figure 5 cord of logs will make 4 cord of firewood.


Ya it's so tough to gage what is there just by measuring the dimensions of the pile, due to the variability of how much air ends up in the pile from wonky logs.  I wish I had taken scaling when I was at forestry school


----------



## JimBear

I took down a couple of Ash trees that were going to end up falling in the creek so I helped them out getting there. I knew the old 300 wasn’t going to be able to horse them up out of there so I wrangled some extra grunt to get them out.


----------



## Caw

We finished putting our evaporator together today so now we're on to splitting some maple rounds. Kids are having fun gathering the sap and I'm grinding away at my pile of rounds. I have about 4-5x what you see under that blue tarp to split of maple/red oak. Maple syrup and maple rounds....bad day to be a maple tree!


----------



## Smokepole

I was working up  a red oak today and realized, I'll be burning this when I'm 71. 
Right away I started doing smaller splits. Got to think ahead.


----------



## clancey

That's what I had to do was get prepared for a older age and your property is beautiful and the wood splits look so nice and clean as well. Good for you...Lots of work to be done...keep plugging...lol lol   clancey


----------



## Caw

Smokepole said:


> I was working up  a red oak today and realized, I'll be burning this when I'm 71.
> Right away I started doing smaller splits. Got to think ahead.



I see you're a man of culture as well and enjoy square/rectangle splits. They're the best!


----------



## heavy hammer

Five truck loads a locust from work.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Five truck loads a locust from work.


And not an ounce of guilt either right lol, nice haul.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm jealous of all the hardwoods. I'm excited to process a bunch of tamarack trees!


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> I'm jealous of all the hardwoods. I'm excited to process a bunch of tamarack trees!


ooo, tamarack throws some nice heat!


----------



## MissMac

Loads 9 & 10 today.  All ash.  Over half way there now to my goal, slowly growing the pile.


----------



## Gearhead660

JimBear said:


> I took down a couple of Ash trees that were going to end up falling in the creek so I helped them out getting there. I knew the old 300 wasn’t going to be able to horse them up out of there so I wrangled some extra grunt to get them out.
> 
> View attachment 275779
> View attachment 275780
> View attachment 275781
> View attachment 275782
> View attachment 275783
> View attachment 275784
> View attachment 275785
> View attachment 275786


That looks like an expensive wood harvesting tool...


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> ooo, tamarack throws some nice heat!


I found a few 12" tamaracks that were dying in the shade in the middle of the woods. Quite tall, but thin, but plenty of fence post material as well. Tamarack is my number two BTU wood behind the very few sugar maples on the property, but I don't cut them unless I have to.


----------



## JimBear

Gearhead660 said:


> That looks like an expensive wood harvesting tool...



It’s my fathers it’s just waiting on planting season so I borrowed it. 200 hp @ the engine, 180hp @ the PTO. It had about 4000 hours on it when Dad bought it we’ve put about 6000 hours on it since. It used to have a loader on it. 

Here’s a similar one for sale in Wisconsin 



			https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/201869411/1994-ford-8870


----------



## MissMac

Gearhead660 said:


> That looks like an expensive wood harvesting tool...


but so much fun i bet!


----------



## NaturalCauses

More of a 'work to do' than a 'work done'. The county has been cutting trees for an upcoming road-widening project this summer. They were nice enough to leave the wood for me! There's a little bit of everything. Hedge, Black Locust, dead (formerly) standing Ash, Box Elder, Elm, Pin Cherry, Walnut, and Cottonwood are what I've identified so far.


----------



## Gearhead660

JimBear said:


> It’s my fathers it’s just waiting on planting season so I borrowed it. 200 hp @ the engine, 180hp @ the PTO. It had about 4000 hours on it when Dad bought it we’ve put about 6000 hours on it since. It used to have a loader on it.
> 
> Here’s a similar one for sale in Wisconsin
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/201869411/1994-ford-8870


Might be a tad big for my needs....can you get a mid mount mower for it?


----------



## JimBear

Gearhead660 said:


> Might be a tad big for my needs....can you get a mid mount mower for it?


Lol. Well, you might be able to rig something up. I usually pull a 15’ batwing  with it.


----------



## MMH

Your all putting me to shame again of course. We’re dropping a lot of airrigation so I prepped the front pad for that and seeding to follow. Also burnt 6-8 loads of weeds.


----------



## MissMac

Loads 11 & 12 today.  Four good looking cords home now, hopefully two more to go.


----------



## heavy hammer

On the way out cleaning up our mess at work the guy in the big cat excavator knocked down another locust so I figured might as well cut it up and get it out of the way.  Six truck loads of locust this past week.


----------



## Caw

MMH said:


> Your all putting me to shame again of course. We’re dropping a lot of airrigation so I prepped the front pad for that and seeding to follow. Also burnt 6-8 loads of weeds.
> View attachment 275873
> 
> View attachment 275874
> 
> View attachment 275875



The landscapes out west are always so interesting to see. The sky is so big! You just don't see big open spaces like that here.


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> The landscapes out west are always so interesting to see. The sky is so big! You just don't see big open spaces like that here.


Sure you can, just head east!


----------



## Caw

SpaceBus said:


> Sure you can, just head east!



Non-ocean spaces * lol.


----------



## JimBear

Had my niece helping today, we were planning on splitting today but the State Park near me took down some more trees

Load #1 was all Hickory


----------



## JimBear

Load #2 was
Ash, Hickory & Oak


----------



## JimBear

Load #3 was Ash & Oak


----------



## JimBear

Load #4 was all Oak


----------



## JimBear

Load #5 was just a jag of Cherry that I took down along the creek.


----------



## heavy hammer

Nice score JimBear.  Looks like a good day to be in the woods!


----------



## kennyp2339

We still have about a foot of glacier here, some shady spots a little more, some sun areas a little less, but the snow isnt snow, its thick pack ice that is hard to even walk on, this week is suppose to be in the 50's from Tuesday thru Saturday, hopefully we lose the snow pack, the yard will be inaccessible due to being to wet, but I sure can start working on some dying ash tree's on the perimeter, I have about 14 ash tree's that are +50ft that need to be cut down, there's prob close to 10 cords of wood in them, also the way there are situated, they all can be dropped by a simple notch, plunge cut and then back cut which makes life easy, I'm half tempted to lay all the limbs in a line and rent a chipper for the day to chip everything smaller then 3" rather then cut everything and burn all the brush in the fire pit. 
I'll take some pics ahead of time, and during the cutting to show progresses and my ugly mugshot


----------



## JimBear

heavy hammer said:


> Nice score JimBear.  Looks like a good day to be in the woods!



It was 24* at 6:00am when I went out & starting cleaning around the splitting area & getting ready for the days festivities but it warmed up quickly. I think it topped out around 68 with very little wind. There was only one other person cutting at the lake but lots of walkers & folks driving around. Today is supposed to be about 68 also but with SW winds around 15-20mph, it should dry things down pretty well.


----------



## MissMac

MissMac said:


> Loads 11 & 12 today.  Four good looking cords home now, hopefully two more to go.
> 
> View attachment 275876
> 
> 
> View attachment 275877


hahah - i just realized i double-posted the same pic!  here is the actual load 11:





Although i wanted to push for 6 cords home right away, I have decided to stop hauling for now and switch to processing.  My shoulders and back are starting to tell me to take a hike, and I want to have enough jam in me to get this stuff stacked and drying hopefully by April 1.  Once I get through it all, I will re-evaluate and start brining a bit more home, although I will probably buck it as it's coming off the truck to skip some of the extra handling.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> Load #5 was just a jag of Cherry that I took down along the creek.
> 
> View attachment 275945
> View attachment 275946


what a great day's work!


----------



## SpaceBus

Those log loads look great! I'm starting to accumulate logs. When I start getting them dragged out of the woods I'll post some pics.


----------



## MissMac

Here's my 4 cords all lined up in the sun ready to be bucked.  Bucking this week.  Sure feels good to have this nice stack of ash at home lined up before April.  Life is good when I'm playing around with my fire wood


----------



## Solarguy3500

Cut up some apple trees today down at the edge of my woods. When we bought the house in spring of 2019, it failed the Title 5 and the previous owner was scrambling to get the new septic system installed before the closing. There were a few old apple trees in the area where the leach field was going so they grabbed them and uprooted them with the excavator and left them in the old log pile the previous owner had at the edge of the woods. I had meant to cut them up sooner, but had too many other projects going on. 

I've been going stir crazy the last month plus with all the snow, and I just had to get out there and work on some firewood today.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> View attachment 276036
> 
> 
> View attachment 276039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 276037
> 
> 
> View attachment 276038
> 
> 
> View attachment 276041
> 
> 
> Here's my 4 cords all lined up in the sun ready to be bucked.  Bucking this week.  Sure feels good to have this nice stack of ash at home lined up before April.  Life is good when I'm playing around with my fire wood



That’s a nice pile of BTU’s, you did it right, not having to limb it & toss it the pickup/trailer.


----------



## JimBear

Today I replaced some pallets, flipped up the other empties & raked out all the corn leaves, husks & other debris under them then reset them. I also got the maple from the State Park & the little jag of Cherry split & stacked.


----------



## Zombie

3 more trailer loads brought home this weekend.  Various species and sizes.


----------



## MMH

Caw said:


> The landscapes out west are always so interesting to see. The sky is so big! You just don't see big open spaces like that here.



Yeah you can see for miles, it was a bit of a shock first time I was on other side and couldn’t see lol, but I do like the east coast as well. When I get off I’ll send you some nice little treasures people seem to think don’t exist out west/in the sage prairie...


----------



## SpaceBus

I've noticed folks that get log length wood tend to find bucking the easiest part of wood processing. To me the easiest part is felling the tree, everything else is hard work after that. I am working on clearing about an acre of small trees, lots of limbing and more limbing to do!


----------



## Caw

Yikes it's the total opposite for me! Felling the tree is the scariest part. Anything can happen with a chainsaw but I'm much more relaxed when bucking. Less worried about being squished!


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> Yikes it's the total opposite for me! Felling the tree is the scariest part. Anything can happen with a chainsaw but I'm much more relaxed when bucking. Less worried about being squished!


I do have a skidding winch on my tractor, so any trees that are so large I can't push them over the hinge will get guided down with the winch. Really at this point only dead trees scare me. A few days ago I was cutting a 10" spruce and it jumped off the stump perpendicular to the hinge, definitely got my heart rate up. I think another tree was tangled in with the crown, because the tree is now leaning into another canopy and the butt is on the ground. Before the skidding winch any tree more than 10" diameter was "above my paygrade" and I just left them alone.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> That’s a nice pile of BTU’s, you did it right, not having to limb it & toss it the pickup/trailer.


Ya it was a good compromise for me for my health and my time for sure.  It feels really good to have found a way to carry on with my hobby that still gives me some independence too.


----------



## kennyp2339

Well, as the saying goes, when it rains it pours, my co-worker who is our forester on the job called, they were clearing out a bunch of danger tree's from a public right of way in a congested area, the township signed off on leaving the wood, chipping the branches, they did all the work but the residents complained that the wood on the ground was an eyesore, so the town called back asking to haul the wood out, its a lot, since we want to keep good faith, the forester agreed to the removal, but were not going to pay for it to be dumped either (normally removals are figured with dumping cost to) so I got the call seeing if I wanted a few log truck loads of oak, ash, and I think some locust. I'm getting the 1st truck this morning and I hope the loads keep coming my way. I cleared my log landing with the tractor and snow pusher yesterday evening, left a film of snow on the bottom and luckily the ground is still rock hard underneath. I'll post pics after the loads are delivered.
Edit: 1st load


----------



## JimBear

I got a couple more loads from the State Park today

Load #1 was Hickory & Ash, the sap is starting to flow in the Hickory’s 






Load #2 Oak & Ash, started to noodle the main fork & hit a fargin screw/nail


----------



## JimBear

Another load of Ash from the State Park


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> Another load of Ash from the State Park
> View attachment 276210
> View attachment 276211
> View attachment 276212
> View attachment 276213


You really do come into an amazing amount of good quality wood.  Another good day's worth of work.  How many cords do you burn in an average year?


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> You really do come into an amazing amount of good quality wood.  Another good day's worth of work.  How many cords do you burn in an average year?


I am fortunate that the state park is taking all these trees down , it is close & I have time to get it. 
I burn about 2 - 2-1/2 cord a year.


----------



## JimBear

I got a bit more before it starting getting too dark.


----------



## Caw

@kennyp2339 You have a nice chunk of land there...my mom's family is from just outside Elizabeth and I never see that much open land in North NJ! Nice haul. I can only do one truck like that at time here as my driveway is my log landing.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> I am fortunate that the state park is taking all these trees down , it is close & I have time to get it.
> I burn about 2 - 2-1/2 cord a year.


My goodness - so you must have many, many years of firewood on hand then?


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> My goodness - so you must have many, many years of firewood on hand then?


I have tried hard to get ahead. I have sold 12-1/2 cord this winter, not because I advertise but just simple word of mouth that I have a chitload of wood so people call & ask. Most don’t comprehend that dry wood is preferable. This Ash is great some of it will be ready this fall most will be ready next year.


----------



## JimBear

I got a jag of Shagbark along with some Ash to finish out the load after dinner I will go get the rest of the trunk. 

Edit: I clearly was thinking about something else that first jag is Honey Locust.


----------



## JimBear

I got what will likely be my last load from the state park. All Ash


----------



## SpaceBus

Do you normally sell firewood?


----------



## kennyp2339

2nd load, some hickory, locust and cherry

edit : load #3



Driver said one more load coming today then its quitting time, it takes a while to load the truck, they are using a chipper with a winch to bring the logs to the road, but the shoulder is tight so they can only bring so many logs up before it gets congested so essentially they need to load the truck as they drag the lengths out of the wooded area. 
@heavy hammer this is the ultimate I get my logs from work, they are literally dropping the lengths pretty much at my front door.


----------



## JimBear

SpaceBus said:


> Do you normally sell firewood?



Short answer yes, long answer is my intention was to sell a bit but not at this scale the sequence is as follows. 

 I used to sell a couple cord to my neighbor but he passed away three years ago, then I got started on trying to get ahead 3-5 year plan. 

My son-in-laws father inquired about buying some a couple years ago, he isn’t comfortable running saws much anymore: 4 cord a year. He comes & gets his, usually loads it himself: 1/2 cord a trip. 

Then I had an uncle give some folks my number they were looking for firewood, they have been buying 3-4 cord year over the last 2 years,  These folks just buy 1/2 cord a time, deliver & stack.             

  They gave their neighbor my number 1-1/2 cord this last winter. This guy buys 1/2 cord at a time. Deliver & stack. 

 One of my brothers friends called wanting some firewood: 2 cords this winter. This fella brings his trailer by & gets a cord @ a time. 

 A fella I know saw me with a load in the pickup last year & inquired, 5-cord over the last two years.  3 cord last year, 2 cord this year. Deliver & dump

My sister-in-law has gotten 1/2 cord year each of the last two years. Deliver 

My sister has/will get 1/2 cord each year. 
Delivered

A cousin has bought 1/2 cord each of the last 2 years. It’s delivered. 

And some miscellaneous firewood sales. 

I have sold about 15 cord this winter, I fully expect some of them to back off or try to get it somewhere else next season as I am upping the cost by $50 -$75  cord for next year.  None of the people that buy wood from me understands about dry wood no matter how much I ramble & babble on about it. My sister is starting to, most think cut in the spring burn in the fall. 

All this Ash is blessing as some of it will be ready this fall. If I continue at this rate a bigger/faster splitter is definitely in the cards for me. Help is hard to come by as my nieces are always busy & my nephews are just too lazy.


----------



## SpaceBus

JimBear said:


> Short answer yes, long answer is my intention was to sell a bit but not at this scale the sequence is as follows.
> 
> I used to sell a couple cord to my neighbor but he passed away three years ago, then I got started on trying to get ahead 3-5 year plan.
> 
> My son-in-laws father inquired about buying some a couple years ago, he isn’t comfortable running saws much anymore: 4 cord a year. He comes & gets his, usually loads it himself: 1/2 cord a trip.
> 
> Then I had an uncle give some folks my number they were looking for firewood, they have been buying 3-4 cord year over the last 2 years,  These folks just buy 1/2 cord a time, deliver & stack.
> 
> They gave their neighbor my number 1-1/2 cord this last winter. This guy buys 1/2 cord at a time. Deliver & stack.
> 
> One of my brothers friends called wanting some firewood: 2 cords this winter. This fella brings his trailer by & gets a cord @ a time.
> 
> A fella I know saw me with a load in the pickup last year & inquired, 5-cord over the last two years.  3 cord last year, 2 cord this year. Deliver & dump
> 
> My sister-in-law has gotten 1/2 cord year each of the last two years. Deliver
> 
> My sister has/will get 1/2 cord each year.
> Delivered
> 
> A cousin has bought 1/2 cord each of the last 2 years. It’s delivered.
> 
> And some miscellaneous firewood sales.
> 
> I have sold about 15 cord this winter, I fully expect some of them to back off or try to get it somewhere else next season as I am upping the cost by $50 -$75  cord for next year.  None of the people that buy wood from me understands about dry wood no matter how much I ramble & babble on about it. My sister is starting to, most think cut in the spring burn in the fall.
> 
> All this Ash is blessing as some of it will be ready this fall. If I continue at this rate a bigger/faster splitter is definitely in the cards for me. Help is hard to come by as my nieces are always busy & my nephews are just too lazy.


I have mad respect for folks that sell firewood. It's hard work for minimal pay, but it's a blessing for those in the market for cut and split firewood.


----------



## kennyp2339

4th load and there done for the weekend


----------



## JimBear

Today all the Hickory got split up, roughly 1.5 cord. All the debris got raked up, loaded up 2 cord for a fella, 1.5 cord of 3yo Honey Locust & 1/2 cord of Mulberry.

That’s when the day went to chit. About 8 miles into my 15 mile trip the pickup started missing & coughing pretty bad ( I believe it’s the fuel filter ) , then a tire blew out on the trailer. We limped into unload & the pump on the dump trailer wouldn’t work, so we unloaded by hand. I got the rim& remnants of the tire off, then we headed home @  25-30mph, we got within 2 miles of home & a deer charged out of the ditch & ran into the drivers side of my pickup. Hit right on the edge of the front bumper & flopped around into door/fender seam. Now my door won’t open & my bumper is folded around to my tire.

I have never hit a deer or had one run into me when I have been exceeding the posted speed limit but have hit/had several run into to me when driving at or under the posted speed limit. This seems to give credence to the philosophy that the faster one drives the less time you spend on the road therefore limiting your exposure the the stinking varmits.


----------



## heavy hammer

JimBear sorry to hear about the truck.  Just bad luck all the way around no one seemed like they were hurt so you at least have that.  Kennyp2339 I will agree that is a way to get wood from work I have had that happen only a few times.  You know most of the time with our job no one wants the stuff and if you just ask it will work out in your favor.  I had a couple years back the tree guys were clearing out all the trees in this city and bringing back all the logs to the garage and storing them in a gravel area till they had dumpsters dropped off then had dumpsters filled and taken to the dump.  I was able to get my hands on a lot of dump truck loads from that garage since they were just throwing it all away, such a shame to see that happen.


----------



## SpaceBus

JimBear said:


> Today all the Hickory got split up, roughly 1.5 cord. All the debris got raked up, loaded up 2 cord for a fella, 1.5 cord of 3yo Honey Locust & 1/2 cord of Mulberry.
> 
> That’s when the day went to chit. About 8 miles into my 15 mile trip the pickup started missing & coughing pretty bad ( I believe it’s the fuel filter ) , then a tire blew out on the trailer. We limped into unload & the pump on the dump trailer wouldn’t work, so we unloaded by hand. I got the rim& remnants of the tire off, then we headed home @  25-30mph, we got within 2 miles of home & a deer charged out of the ditch & ran into the drivers side of my pickup. Hit right on the edge of the front bumper & flopped around into door/fender seam. Now my door won’t open & my bumper is folded around to my tire.
> 
> I have never hit a deer or had one run into me when I have been exceeding the posted speed limit but have hit/had several run into to me when driving at or under the posted speed limit. This seems to give credence to the philosophy that the faster one drives the less time you spend on the road therefore limiting your exposure the the stinking varmits.


I hit a deer going 35-40 in my 2003 Mach 1 Mustang back in 2018. It ruined the fender, bumper, hood, headlight, and sent the young buck somersaulting across the road to live another day.


----------



## DuaeGuttae

You fellows have some really amazing hauls of wood (and some unnerving deer stories).  I’m glad you’re safe, JimBear, even if the truck isn’t.   My husband always tells me that deer are the most dangerous animal in America statistically because of traffic accidents involving them.

Today (as with many Saturdays) was an all day work outside day.   Some of it was moving compost.   Most of it was clearing damage from the big freeze that hit Texas last month.   Of course, for this thread, there has to be some firewood.

  We’ve been gradually pruning an old, overgrown peach, and this unproductive wood needed to come off so that it could focus more energy on new shoots.   That was our total of (future) burnable wood for the day.




Most of our time was spent cutting out dead oleander that used to line our driveway.  It’s quite toxic, so we can’t burn it or chip it.  We’ll be cutting it gradually and adding it to the trash for disposal.  We really prefer to return organic matter to the soil, but we also can’t leave piles of brush around for years because of wildfire risk.


Our other large task was taking care of a fan palm tree, the fronds of which had all been killed and needed to be cut off.  Each frond is about five and half feet tall, and the stalks are covered with vicious thorns.  My children have been gradually cutting away the sago leaves, but this huge beast was an all-afternoon project for adults.  We ended up taking down six trunks as well.   We’ll have to see what we can do with these as well. 



I would much rather have been splitting and stacking wood!


----------



## Kamiobi

I took down this chestnut tree next to my garage on Jan. 11.





This will be ready for the burning season in 2023 or 24.





This stack of larch, which has already tipped over, was done on Jan 24.




I will split it this spring and it should be ready for the 2022 season. Larch dries really fast.




Once nice thing about cutting in the snow is you  don’t have to worry about  hitting rocks  with your chain.




This birch and the larch had been dead for a couple of years and I was worried they might blow down and block my access road.









This birch (cut on Feb.27 ) had me a little worried because I could see that it was possibly hollow inside.




After I  stacked it it  made a nice windbreak for when I was cooking my lunch and having my coffee.




These two birches were cut down yesterday March 13.




This one was a little tricky and didn’t fall the direction I had planned, but luckily I have a lot of space.

 This will be the last one I will do until the snow melts. I have been snowshoeing in and pulling a sled with all my gear. The snow is melting quickly, so it will be to hard to get in snowshoes. I probably won’t be able to get into to the area with my truck until the middle of April.


----------



## SpaceBus

Some pics of my project. 

I started clearing this area in spring 2019 to make more room for parking and future structures. Now I am running a corridor through the woods to connect with a loop I am working on. 0082 is shot from the open area showing the start of the corridor. I am going to thin all the forest on the inside of the loop, and that area is the left hand side when traveling counter clockwise around the loop. The successive photos show the start of the trail. I've felled most of the trees along the path and have been dragging them out with the tractor. I may grind some stumps out tomorrow, trying not to be loud today. I'm converting everything under 6" round into a fence post with the larger post being for corners, gates, etc. The smaller round posts will be horizontal braces and intermediate posts. All of the posts visible from our house will be rough milled 4x4's and 5x5's. The total area that I will be fencing in will be roughly two acres, going to find out for sure once our measuring wheel comes in. 

0078 shows the pile of fence posts accumulating, 0079 shows the mill sized logs, and 0080 shows the stuff that will be firewood. I'll upload more photos of the trail in a second post.


----------



## SpaceBus

I cleared all of this with my MS150 so far. The path isn't super straight at the moment, but once I grind out the stumps I can really get the tractor in there to make it better. Plenty of snags still yet to get pulled out and a lot of work to do. I also included some pics of the largest trees I took down with my tiny 25cc saw. In the next few weeks I'll be getting all of the logs and stumps ground out and then I'll clear the future pasture/paddock inside of the "loop". 


This area of the forest is mostly spruce and fir with some birch and tamarack scattered throughout. There are some pin cherry shrubs and what might be black cherry in the undergrowth, but they are too shaded right now and dying. I'm going to thin the growth so that there is at least 20' between healthy mature trees. I'm going to primarily keep the birch, tamaracks, and cherry around and leave a few evergreens near the edge of the wood line and in the canopy. Should allow for areas of sun and shade for livestock and create an environment that will allow for the growth of willow, alder, tall grasses, and goldenrod to propagate and provide food for browsing animals like my alpacas and future goats.


----------



## Caw

It's always interesting how different the forests are even so close by geographically. The 30 acres of forest across the street from me is largely red maple, oak, and birch. Some pine stands mixed in but almost all hardwood and we aren't that far apart! 

Fun project. I'm also pro big livestock but not something I can really have. Maybe a goat or two if we decided to. Chickens and quail would be much more feasible. 

I've been out grinding on the multiple cords of red maple rounds in my driveway.  The red maples in my yard have given me terrible sap volume this year so I'm cutting up their cousins right in front of them as a lesson. More sap next year or this could be you!


----------



## stoveliker

Lol, teach them a lesson; either you warm me from the inside (sugar) and you'll live, or you warm me from the outside.


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> It's always interesting how different the forests are even so close by geographically. The 30 acres of forest across the street from me is largely red maple, oak, and birch. Some pine stands mixed in but almost all hardwood and we aren't that far apart!
> 
> Fun project. I'm also pro big livestock but not something I can really have. Maybe a goat or two if we decided to. Chickens and quail would be much more feasible.
> 
> I've been out grinding on the multiple cords of red maple rounds in my driveway.  The red maples in my yard have given me terrible sap volume this year so I'm cutting up their cousins right in front of them as a lesson. More sap next year or this could be you!
> 
> View attachment 276386


We have three alpacas and a small flock of chickens. I am planning on a small herd of dwarf dairy goats. 3-4 adults and 2-4 kids at any time. Right now I have six chicks about to join the flock and 15 eggs in the incubator. I love the chickens and the culled rosters are delicious. I give my dogs boiled eggs for snacks and they aren't eating as much dog kibble now.

I am pretty jealous of all the red maple though. We have a few maples that kind of look like reds and kind of look like sugar maples. I had to prune back a few large limbs and they made nice firewood. All of the birch, tamarack, and maple that makes it into my stacks become a precious resource. One that allows me to sleep through the night without getting up to load the stove. I only use hardwoods at night in other words.


----------



## Solarguy3500

So, yesterday I sharpened my chain.

Started at about 1:30 and finished around 4:00. No kidding. I have never had so much trouble sharpening a chain before. It was like it was made of diamond or something. I went through 5 files. That is not a joke or an exaggeration.

As background, I'm not new to hand filing chains, my dad who was a logger for his professional career taught me how to file a chain when I was a kid and that is how I have always sharpened my chains.

This was a new chain that I had around as a spare for several years and finally put it on the saw recently before I cut up that apple a few weeks ago. I must have hit metal or a rock when I was cutting the apple because the chain was really trashed. Yesterday I had to bring my kids to the ski area and I had planned to go out and sharpen the chain (a task that usually takes me about 15-20 minutes) and then spend the rest of the afternoon  cutting up some sugar maple logs the town had taken down along the road in front of my property last fall and dropped them on my lawn where I had a few other logs.

Obviously, I never made it to cutting up those logs yesterday after my ordeal with that chain.


----------



## NickW

Spent the last 2 days finishing taking down tree's for my brothers cabin building site. All oaks this time. Couple of monsters.


----------



## heavy hammer

*Solarguy3500 maybe you hit something in the tree that rally messed up the chain more than you though.  A friend of mine runs those old gear driven saws and he hit a steel pole or a large piece of metal in a tree and tore off all the teeth.  Sometimes you run into some bad hidden stuff in trees.*


----------



## heavy hammer

Starting moving the locust logs to the woods and the first pic is the trees we removed from my brothers place yesterday. We dropped 3 trees some kind of locust that were all messed since they were around the power lines, they were butchered by the tree guys. He rented a JLG and we ended up getting them all cut down. I moved 10 tractor loads today.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Today, with my freshly sharpened chain, I got into those maple logs.



My old IHC Scout plow truck was doing double duty as a skidder since I don't have a tractor.


I got the logs cut up and started splitting some of the rounds.





At the end of the day, I also stacked the apple I had split last weekend but hadn't had time to stack at the time.


----------



## Gearhead660

Finally able to get out in the woods and do some cutting. Bucking and stacking along trails to be loaded later. Too soft for truck, only able to use atv.  These pics are from last 2 weekends.  Amazing how fast all the snow melted.


----------



## MissMac

Bucked!


----------



## MissMac

It will take me some time to pick through this pile and get it split and stacked, but it feels good to have it all bucked up to be sure.  My goal is to have it stacked by April 1, but I don't know that it will all be done by then.  My driveway is still covered in snow and ice, and this is where I want to stack it.  I'm afraid that if I get it all set up on top of the ice-pack that when it melts the racks will inevitably shift/settle and the stacks will topple.  So, I may be at the mercy of the weather a little while longer.  Although it means handling it an extra time, I might just split it and make a heaping pile to be stacked once the snow is gone.

I'm also seriously considering buying 2 cords of cut and split jack pine from a local firewood dealer ASAP.  It is $750 delivered, 16" lengths.  It was standing green 18 months ago, and has been split and sitting in a heaping mound of firewood for approx. 6 months.  Although I have close to 12 cords here, I unfortunately am not sitting well for properly seasoned wood to burn next winter (a variety of factors, not to mention that I've been pulling some of next years driest wood and using it the last month).  Although it pains me to think of spending $750 on only 2 cords, I think I might go for it just to be done with worrying about next winter, and getting something laid up that will be useable without hurting myself trying to rush to process (I've been pretty much useless for the last week from the wood hauling - both shoulders are out of commission at present).  When I compare it to how much propane I can get for $750 and the heat that propane will produce (and how long it will last), the expensive pine firewood is the better option of the two.  I just find it challenging to pull the trigger and pay so much for wood, but that's my stubborness mostly I suppose.


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> It will take me some time to pick through this pile and get it split and stacked, but it feels good to have it all bucked up to be sure.  My goal is to have it stacked by April 1, but I don't know that it will all be done by then.  My driveway is still covered in snow and ice, and this is where I want to stack it.  I'm afraid that if I get it all set up on top of the ice-pack that when it melts the racks will inevitably shift/settle and the stacks will topple.  So, I may be at the mercy of the weather a little while longer.  Although it means handling it an extra time, I might just split it and make a heaping pile to be stacked once the snow is gone.
> 
> I'm also seriously considering buying 2 cords of cut and split jack pine from a local firewood dealer ASAP.  It is $750 delivered, 16" lengths.  It was standing green 18 months ago, and has been split and sitting in a heaping mound of firewood for approx. 6 months.  Although I have close to 12 cords here, I unfortunately am not sitting well for properly seasoned wood to burn next winter (a variety of factors, not to mention that I've been pulling some of next years driest wood and using it the last month).  Although it pains me to think of spending $750 on only 2 cords, I think I might go for it just to be done with worrying about next winter, and getting something laid up that will be useable without hurting myself trying to rush to process (I've been pretty much useless for the last week from the wood hauling - both shoulders are out of commission at present).  When I compare it to how much propane I can get for $750 and the heat that propane will produce (and how long it will last), the expensive pine firewood is the better option of the two.  I just find it challenging to pull the trigger and pay so much for wood, but that's my stubborness mostly I suppose.


That ash should be decent by fall. Maybe not prime, but decent. Ash burns pretty well even if not perfectly seasoned. I'd burn 25% ash before 22% maple...


----------



## MissMac

NickW said:


> That ash should be decent by fall. Maybe not prime, but decent. Ash burns pretty well even if not perfectly seasoned. I'd burn 25% ash before 22% maple...


Ya, i was flirting with the idea of trying a solar kiln with some of the ash, but i don't think i have the time to execute and tinker with it proper, and I am fully committed to only putting properly seasoned wood through my stove.  All that ash that I hauled home this year will be four really nice and really seasoned cords for me to burn in 23/24, and if i buy these 2 cords of split jack pine that i was talking about, then i am all set for my 3 year plan of 4 cords/year with a proper 3 full summers of seasoning on each cord going into my stove (excluding next winters which will be less but should still be <20%mc)

edit:  sorry i should note that the ash is green and very heavy/wet.  with the drying conditions on my property i would have a really difficult time getting it dry enough for next fall


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Ya, i was flirting with the idea of trying a solar kiln with some of the ash, but i don't think i have the time to execute and tinker with it proper, and I am fully committed to only putting properly seasoned wood through my stove.  All that ash that I hauled home this year will be four really nice and really seasoned cords for me to burn in 23/24, and if i buy these 2 cords of split jack pine that i was talking about, then i am all set for my 3 year plan of 4 cords/year with a proper 3 full summers of seasoning on each cord going into my stove (excluding next winters which will be less but should still be <20%mc)
> 
> edit:  sorry i should note that the ash is green and very heavy/wet.  with the drying conditions on my property i would have a really difficult time getting it dry enough for next fall


Not a bad plan, but the ash should probably be ready for 22/23 even without ideal conditions. Moisture wicks out of it really well. 

Whenever you decide to get to it, I suspect you will be very happy.


----------



## MissMac

NickW said:


> Not a bad plan, but the ash should probably be ready for 22/23 even without ideal conditions. Moisture wicks out of it really well.
> 
> Whenever you decide to get to it, I suspect you will be very happy.


For sure!  I already have 4 cords of birch in the wood shed for 22/23, so the ash will be the following year.  Since I started burning (on my fourth year now), I was splitting and stacking straight into my wood shed.  It is set back into the tree line on my property, faces east and doesn't get a lot of sun (it was really the only place I could put the shed).  I have found now that I have rotated wood out of it for the last number of years that it takes a really solid 2 years of summer in my shed to be ready for the stove, unless it was already dead/dry going in there.  Not prime seasoning conditions in the shed, but there's lots of venting and ways for air flow to move through.  That's why my 3 year plan is important given the conditions here at my place.  

Now with all that being said, I started a new approach last summer where I will have my splits stacked in a more open and sunny spot for a summer (the year they are split) and then over-winter before going into the shed following year (after getting some more drying out first).  I already noticed last year with the birch that this made a nice difference before i put the wood in the shed.  So moving forward, my splits will have a year in the sun/wind top covered, then spend 2 summers in the wood shed before they hit my stove.


----------



## kennyp2339

@MissMac thats a lot of money for 2 cords, I get it though, but I would take the risk and go on the scrounge looking for standing dead for the 1st quarter of the wood drying season, if no luck then I would resort to buying the 2 cords and still have from mid June on to finish drying the jack pine.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> @MissMac thats a lot of money for 2 cords, I get it though, but I would take the risk and go on the scrounge looking for standing dead for the 1st quarter of the wood drying season, if no luck then I would resort to buying the 2 cords and still have from mid June on to finish drying the jack pine.


I know it is, sigh.  Unfortunately I don't have the capacity right now to go out and harvest and get enough with enough time to get it dried out.  My shoulders just will not allow it.


----------



## sweedish

This past weekend I dug a dead ash out of the ditch that had fallen over and cut it up and added it to my pile. Today me and help split stacked my 6 ish cord pile, got about a third done, hopefully continue on tomorrow.


----------



## kennyp2339

loads 5&6, started splitting, got at least 2 and a 1/4 truck loads split, trying to keep the splitting area debris free, on fire pit loaded and ready for the weekend


----------



## thewoodlands

After having some surgery done earlier this month, today the Doc gave me the ok to start working again with a common sense approach (listen to your body) so once the snow softens up and we lose some, I'll start up on this cherry and birch in the back gully. The surgery should also take care of any pain I had in the shoulder.

Tomorrow I'll get the 310 and the 311 ready for cutting and take the Rhino for a run since I use it in the area I'll be cutting. In pic 1417 you can see the cherry across the gully and in 1418 is a birch (not sure what kind) that was broken off by some wet heavy snow.


----------



## kennyp2339

@thewoodlands you ever consider get the track conversion for one of your side x sides? Seen a lot of people do them for the winter snow and spring mud season.


----------



## thewoodlands

kennyp2339 said:


> @thewoodlands you ever consider get the track conversion for one of your side x sides? Seen a lot of people do them for the winter snow and spring mud season.


I never have looked at any but the new roof (this year) and a possible standby generator come first.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> After having some surgery done earlier this month, today the Doc gave me the ok to start working again with a common sense approach (listen to your body) so once the snow softens up and we lose some, I'll start up on this cherry and birch in the back gully. The surgery should also take care of any pain I had in the shoulder.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get the 310 and the 311 ready for cutting and take the Rhino for a run since I use it in the area I'll be cutting. In pic 1417 you can see the cherry across the gully and in 1418 is a birch (not sure what kind) that was broken off by some wet heavy snow.


I hope you're having a good recovery from your surgery, and I hope the outcome allows you to putter and carry on with your wood hobby.  My best advice from my own experience is do the exercises, whatever they give you to do.

All the best in your recovery


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> I hope you're having a good recovery from your surgery, and I hope the outcome allows you to putter and carry on with your wood hobby.  My best advice from my own experience is do the exercises, whatever they give you to do.
> 
> All the best in your recovery


Thanks @MissMac . The first three days were the worst but after that things got better each day. The only thing that I did for exercise was walking each day inside the house since outside was all ice.

Tomorrow I'll get on the treadmill just too get my legs in better shape and maybe I'll feel something different in the area they did the surgery.


----------



## kennyp2339

progess is being made, doing a little cutting and splitting after work. 
the 1st pic was this morning, 2nd pic yesterday morning just to show the pile slowly creeping along. Last pic is my setup I’m trying out, using the landscape bucket, loading rounds in and then bringing them to the splitter, slightly higher to save on back stress, it’s working great, now I’m going to build a bucket rest so I’m not working near loaded hydros (could be dangerous if a line breaks)


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally took care of the uprooted Cherry and the Yellow Birch which had the top partially broken off by some wet heavy snow. I took did the Cherry first and the Yellow Birch last, once I started breaking through the snow, I called it a day. There's still 16 inches of snow in some spots but this warmer weather coming in should get rid of most of the snow in the gully.


----------



## Caw

Got the family out for some processing today. Stacks coming along! Got thru a good 1/2 to 2/3 of red oak this afternoon:


----------



## clancey

How cute is that picture a little lumber jack that cuts wood..nice bless you all. clancey


----------



## kennyp2339

@Caw  send the young man over here, I have tons and tons of rounds for him, also get yourself a used tire (18 or 20" rim size) and put it on that chopping block, you would be amazed how how much time and bending over you save by not fetching the splits that fall off the chopping block.


----------



## kennyp2339

Got a little bit more done, lost some time due to a chainsaw bar issue, but got it fixed and working again, today I would like to get through 3 quarters of the remaining wood in this pile, also the foreman from the tree co we use called and asked if I could take the last load on Monday, so there is a light at the end of the tunnel lol, this was def one of the biggest wood hookups I’ve gotten in a long time, will top out at least 12 full cords (7 truck loads) or 3 years at 4 cords a year on top of my already 3 year stash so I’ll be 42 when I need more firewood lol.


----------



## JimBear

I tried to do some splitting yesterday but I broke the bolt connecting the wedge to the cylinder (twice), so I took the detent valve apart; springs & ball bearings went flying. I was able to find everything but one ball so after locating a replacement I now need to get it bolted back together & try it out.


----------



## MissMac

Well I pulled the trigger on the expensive delivery of split wood.  This load was $750 delivered (Canadian), and was advertised as 2 cords.  I'll be stacking it out today, so we'll see.  I'm not sure by looking at it that it will be a full 2, but I do have a sense of relief about my wood situation for next winter regardless of what it comes out to.  The bark has fallen off most of the pieces, and I can tell it will be dry enough for next winter.

Once I get this stacked out, it will be back to splitting the ash.  Hope you all enjoy your weekends


----------



## clancey

That outrageous those prices but people pay it especially if it is to be delivered.. Here in the city red oak is 650 per cord and that is a lot of money for one cord of wood...So all you wood cutters are working hard but saving a lot of money in buying wood..If I had a wood cutting business I would be out there selling it from the highway.  Enjoy your nature trips to cut wood and celebrate how much money you saved your family by heating your home..Good for you...clancey..


----------



## Caw

Out splitting more red oak and making more syrup today! 55 degrees out and the stove is cold. Evaporator is chugging wood though lol.


----------



## Caw

clancey said:


> That outrageous those prices but people pay it especially if it is to be delivered.. Here in the city red oak is 650 per cord and that is a lot of money for one cord of wood...So all you wood cutters are working hard but saving a lot of money in buying wood..If I had a wood cutting business I would be out there selling it from the highway.  Enjoy your nature trips to cut wood and celebrate how much money you saved your family by heating your home..Good for you...clancey..



$650 a cord sheeeeeit I'd deliver it pre split for that price! I've got 4 cords for ya. Only a 2,000 mile drive.


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> Out splitting more red oak and making more syrup today! 55 degrees out and the stove is cold. Evaporator is chugging wood though lol.
> 
> View attachment 276820
> 
> View attachment 276819



I take it your design is working? Pretty cool if it is.


----------



## clancey

That's a pretty nice set up you have and what kind of syrup do you make like pancake syrup and that sells for a high high price so between the wood and syrup you are working hard but tending to your love ones support as well--Good for you...Yes I think I will drive miles to get wood for burning then sell it outside this city myself for 650 a cord--lol lol--terrible price here in the city..I will just stand on the highway with my pick up truck and sign selling wood with my cane..and of course let the people load themselves...I am too old..lol clancey.


----------



## Caw

Yep working well.  I started at about 11 am today with about 27 gallons and I'm down to about 8. So almost 5 gallons/hr. 

I've made 1.5 gallons of finished product so far and expect to get another half from this. Possibly more sap tomorrow we'll see but tomorrow is definitely the end of the season. Going to be 60s/30s moving forward. I might make some hard candy with the last little bit of sap. 

The only variable is what's happening to my driveway under the evaporator lol. It's a full 8" cinder block and a layer of firebrick on the bottom so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Caw

Here's what I made last week...8 x 1 pint jars. Nice dark amber. We had it with pancakes this morning! Buttery with a medium maple taste. I could probably sell it for $75 a gallon but we make it for our own use and to give to friends. Its a labor of love.






Bonus question: what kind of wood is my kitchen table made out of???


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> Yep working well.  I started at about 11 am today with about 27 gallons and I'm down to about 8. So almost 5 gallons/hr.
> 
> I've made 1.5 gallons of finished product so far and expect to get another half from this. Possibly more sap tomorrow we'll see but tomorrow is definitely the end of the season. Going to be 60s/30s moving forward. I might make some hard candy with the last little bit of sap.
> 
> The only variable is what's happening to my driveway under the evaporator lol. It's a full 8" cinder block and a layer of firebrick on the bottom so I think it'll be fine.


The firebrick is a nice touch, I may try the same thing in the future.


----------



## SpaceBus

My guess would be white oak, but it very well could be ash as well.


----------



## Caw

Its ash, good eye. Oak would e a little tighter grained. 

I think the firebrick really helps the wood consumption as it directs all that heat back up into the pan. They add a lot of cost but are totally reusable. Here's what the firebox looks like. I used masonry bricks for the sides to save a little $. They are $0.50 vs $3.50 for firebrick.


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> Its ash, good eye. Oak would e a little tighter grained.
> 
> I think the firebrick really helps the wood consumption as it directs all that heat back up into the pan. They add a lot of cost but are totally reusable. Here's what the firebox looks like. I used masonry bricks for the sides to save a little $. They are $0.50 vs $3.50 for firebrick.
> 
> View attachment 276822


You probably mentioned it a while back, I remember the post, but what are you using for a chimney?


----------



## Caw

SpaceBus said:


> You probably mentioned it a while back, I remember the post, but what are you using for a chimney?



It's just a 6' x 6" piece of snap together duct work from Lowe's that I jammed into a cinder block. It works very well it just rusts on the outside in the weather. I was going to get some stove pipe but this stuff is so cheap I'll just get a new piece next year if I need to. Next weekend I'm gonna take the boiler apart and store it all under my deck under a tarp.


----------



## MissMac

Well, as anticipated, that pile did not stack out to even close to 2 cords - 1.33.

I've sent the seller a message to let him know that it came up 2/3 of a cord short, but so far no response.  Ah, such is life - I knew the expensive stuff was gonna take me for a ride.  Re-affirms that buying wood like that will be a one time shot for me.  Way too rich for this girl.  It's nice dry wood though, which I will take some consolation in next winter.


----------



## clancey

Maybe he will respond to you--its Sat and everybody seems to take off on Saturdays..,Don't give up hope just yet and I hate that when people take you for a ride as well--basically they are stealing from you because you paid their price and you find out that they cheated the amount on you...If you paid by check put a stop to it or by card see what you can do about that--I feel bad for you but I do think the person will make it right and he does not know how to measure it out...There is still hope here and you got some wood in case you might need it in due time...clancey


----------



## JimBear

Roughly 2-1/2 cord split/stacked now, put a dent in the big pile.


----------



## MissMac

clancey said:


> Maybe he will respond to you--its Sat and everybody seems to take off on Saturdays..,Don't give up hope just yet and I hate that when people take you for a ride as well--basically they are stealing from you because you paid their price and you find out that they cheated the amount on you...If you paid by check put a stop to it or by card see what you can do about that--I feel bad for you but I do think the person will make it right and he does not know how to measure it out...There is still hope here and you got some wood in case you might need it in due time...clancey


I appreciate your optimism, but these guys do know how to count - I just don't think they care enough.  They sell the most wood out of anyone in town, which was why I went with them.  I knew it was going to be a struggle when the guy started changing his tune this morning in my driveway.  When I started questioning him about how much wood was there, he started backpeddling saying they sell it by the trailerload, not the cord (which wasn't what we had agreed to).  So he knew I was calling BS and trying to alter his fiddle cause he knew it wasn't going to stack. out.  Paid cash, so it's done.  Like I said, tried it, lesson learned, won't do it again.

I'm going to shift gears and try to get some of my sweet, sweet ash split up small and see if I can get some of it ready to burn next winter.  I was measuring MC on splits outside (so around 5*C) as I was cutting them, and some of them were close to 40%, which means even wetter once you bring them to room temp.  I have a couple of rounds inside my house warming up so I can get a true MC reading to know where i'm starting with it, but I know it's green wet.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> Roughly 2-1/2 cord split/stacked now, put a dent in the big pile.
> 
> View attachment 276835
> View attachment 276836


That looks like a very satisfying day's work right there.  Looks great!


----------



## Caw

JimBear said:


> Roughly 2-1/2 cord split/stacked now, put a dent in the big pile.
> 
> View attachment 276835
> View attachment 276836



I see that cherry! Glad I'm not the only one who likes to divide stacks by species!


----------



## clancey

That's terrible and now even the moisture content is questionable as well and I still need to deal with my wood people for the first time when I go and buy wood after my little wood shed is built to try to get real dry wood so that I can learn how to use my wood stove when it is put in and the prices here for wood is "terrible" but I will take it by ear and see what I am up against trying maybe for about 1/2 cord just to start and have it dry out the rest of the way in the "coming wood shed" someday but these things take time especially when I do not know exactly what I am doing--lol lol .  I have an idea about saws and wood holders with straps or not and need to get suggestions about the temperature gauges and what kind to get and  should I buy them  off my stove dealer--don't know just yet.. I am green like the wood.. lol lol.. Sorry about that cheat job on you but you have the wood---good for you girl--whats money--as I cry---I would like to drive to that old jim bears place in Iowa and pick up some wood--posting of picture before this and his wood pile sure does look beautiful --good for him...Now that we B some its nice meeting you girl..thanks for the story...clancey...


----------



## Solarguy3500

I made some more progress on the maple out in my yard today. Took a few MC readings as I split it today and it ranges from around 25% to 38%. I might do a solar kiln or two with some of this.

Using my tried and true bungee cord method, I can split a whole round and not have to bend over and pick up splits or chase them when they go flying. The bungees I use are called tarp straps on the package and they have holes through them every couple inches so you can adjust the circumference just by using different holes. I'm splitting some larger rounds so I hook 2 of them together to get around them.





26 splits without having to do anything but walk around it and swing my axe.


Unhook the strap and the round just falls apart.


Sometimes I have to pull a few of the splits apart by hand that are hanging together by a few strings, but this maple usually splits pretty clean without too much stringiness.


----------



## Caw

We started with 32 gallons and after about 5 hours and a lot of murdered pallets we've got 1.25 gallons of late season super dark! Will finish it on the stove tomorrow. Should get about 0.75 gallons out of it.






Also managed to splir and haul 4 trailers of red oak splits to the racks. I am soooooo tired. Daughter loves tractor rides lol.


----------



## stoveliker

Nice. My son like's to help stack, but giving him a hammer to use with the wedge I see he can't control it well, so I'm afraid of him whacking his knees ..


----------



## clancey

Your training her to be a heavy equipment operator--beautiful child and bless you and yours..clancey


----------



## Grizzerbear

Well I finally got time to finish up the second hickory tree from a couple weeks back. 



This is how I left it a couple weeks ago. I had bucked up all the limb wood and stacked it off to the right.



I wish they were all as easy work as this one. As I got about half way down every time I cut a round off the root wad would roll back enough to lift the next cut to waist level.



I split the big rounds first and went to chuckin them in the back of ole blue. I gotta say the first few rounds I split were nasty. In the old days I probably would have forgotten trying to hand split them and  just tossed em in the brush pile. They filled the bed about 3/4 of the way. Then I finished splitting the limb wood to round the bed off.



I couldn't get it all in one load with the tool box in the bed so I got a small pile left there until I start stacking it all next weekend.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> Well, as anticipated, that pile did not stack out to even close to 2 cords - 1.33.
> 
> I've sent the seller a message to let him know that it came up 2/3 of a cord short, but so far no response.  Ah, such is life - I knew the expensive stuff was gonna take me for a ride.  Re-affirms that buying wood like that will be a one time shot for me.  Way too rich for this girl.  It's nice dry wood though, which I will take some consolation in next winter.


Tough to like that post, that’s a real bummer to read & an even bigger bum deal for you.


----------



## Caw

stoveliker said:


> Nice. My son like's to help stack, but giving him a hammer to use with the wedge I see he can't control it well, so I'm afraid of him whacking his knees ..



Just gotta let them try sometimes and deal with the occasional boo boo and hope the wife doesn't kill you. I give my 5 yo an old hatchet and a 3lb sledge and he's a machine. Kid has hands like bricks already!


----------



## Zombie

I got a new toy, and tackled the pile of logs I had laying here. Then i started loading up my 7x16 to move it to the stacking location.


----------



## JimBear

Caw said:


> I see that cherry! Glad I'm not the only one who likes to divide stacks by species!


That’s a big deal for me to separate out by species. That is one of my sections of Cherry but it’s a kind of like a splinter also it’s not a full section so it’s a nagging problem. I’ll post a picture of the nagging barren space tomorrow.


----------



## Caw

JimBear said:


> That’s a big deal for me to separate out by species. That is one of my sections of Cherry but it’s a kind of like a splinter also it’s not a full section so it’s a nagging problem. I’ll post a picture of the nagging barren space tomorrow.



When I can't fully segregate I'll go neopolitan ice cream on it. Here we have ash with a thin layer of cherry for flavor, topped with some nice red maple and box elder. Gotta so something to make stacking fun!


----------



## DuaeGuttae

Caw said:


> Just gotta let them try sometimes and deal with the occasional boo boo and hope the wife doesn't kill you. I give my 5 yo an old hatchet and a 3lb sledge and he's a machine. Kid has hands like bricks already!



That’s awesome.  This mom might suggest some eye and ear protection, though, to train the habit.  Even if he doesn’t make the metal ring loud enough, if you’re working nearby, the sound of a sledge hitting a wedge can be pretty hard on the ears over time.  I also think eye protection is a great idea when working with wood, especially with hammering wedges.  

I love your maple syrup setup.  My mom is from Vermont but lives in Virginia now.  She has one sugar maple tree that she planted 47 years ago that she taps and makes syrup as gifts as well.  She boils hers down inside on the woodstove, though, because it’s a lot less.


----------



## Caw

Oh I definitely agree with the protection. I got some nice stihl ears for both kids. He almost always has his ears on hut I have to nag him to wear eyes and a damn jacket. It's 50 out here in New England so he thinks is summer! My daughter puts her ears on for the vacuum.   

Thanks about the syrup. It's just a great activity to do with the family and I enjoy giving it as gifts too. We use 2-3 gallons a year ourselves. 2 kids under 6 = lots of weekend pancakes and waffles. If I boiled mine inside I'd have a major mold issue!


----------



## DuaeGuttae

We had a day of fragrant yard work.  After taking care of the garden and fruit trees in the morning, we continued cleaning up winter storm damage.  The first picture is a pile of rosemary I took out.  In some place the trunks were thick enough that I needed a pole saw, but it was mostly work with loppers.  I may find a piece or two of firewood, but mostly this will be chipped for garden mulch.  The pile is over six feet tall for perspective.  You can see some growing rosemary on the bank behind it.




This is a Mexican oregano bush that needed to be cut out.  I’m hopeful it will grow back from the roots as there seemed to be life there.  We have a plant on the west side of the house near the foundation that is very green now.  It’s very fragrant with sort of a citrus hint to the oregano.




Here’s more of the chipping shredding pile that‘s growing near the garden.  We haven’t moved the rosemary to it, and I also cut an entire hedge of primrose jasmine and a large patch of salvia.  The prunings still need to be raked and moved, but we made good progress.  



I’ve never cared much about “landscaping” though I love gardening.  All of these plants were here when we bought the house, and while I’ve enjoyed the herbs, I haven’t enjoyed all the work in the past month having to clean up so much freeze damage at once.  We’re still going to have to work for a while to chip this, and then maybe we can get back to firewood.  Our ”kiln” (a back room in an unused barn) is heating up nicely these days, and the small oak rounds stacked in there are showing good checking.


----------



## JimBear

I was at the state park today & they had a tree service in there cutting down some more Ash trees, they are already limbed up & just need bucked & loaded. What a dilemma: go hoard some more Ash or try to get these piles cleaned up...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> I appreciate your optimism, but these guys do know how to count - I just don't think they care enough.  They sell the most wood out of anyone in town, which was why I went with them.  I knew it was going to be a struggle when the guy started changing his tune this morning in my driveway.  When I started questioning him about how much wood was there, he started backpeddling saying they sell it by the trailerload, not the cord (which wasn't what we had agreed to).  So he knew I was calling BS and trying to alter his fiddle cause he knew it wasn't going to stack. out.  Paid cash, so it's done.  Like I said, tried it, lesson learned, won't do it again.
> 
> I'm going to shift gears and try to get some of my sweet, sweet ash split up small and see if I can get some of it ready to burn next winter.  I was measuring MC on splits outside (so around 5*C) as I was cutting them, and some of them were close to 40%, which means even wetter once you bring them to room temp.  I have a couple of rounds inside my house warming up so I can get a true MC reading to know where i'm starting with it, but I know it's green wet.


That really sucks...

Ash bark peels off as it seasons. Anything with loose bark should be lower mc. Oftentimes I'll have trunks at 40+ mc but branches will be around 30 mc with the bark starting to peel a little.  6" rounds spilt in half or 8-10" split in thirds might be ready by fall. Good luck! 

I know you said you don't want to burn wood that isn't well seasoned, but 20-25% ash will burn OK and give some decent heat. As stated previously, I'll burn 25% ash before 22% maple or birch if in a pinch.


----------



## kennyp2339

One thing is for sure, judging all the posts so far this weekend, everyone seems to have some form of spring fever, lots of people getting out, doing some work and enjoying the fresh air.


----------



## kennyp2339

yesterdays progress, I hope to knock out the rest of this pile today, also burning bark, sticks and splitter crumbs.


----------



## heavy hammer

I agree with you kennyp2339.  The weather for the middle of March has been pretty nice as of lately.  Me and the younger lab spent a few hours in the woods looking for sheds yesterday.  We did not have any luck but it was a good day to spend outside.  The girls played in their new bounce house and drove their power wheel car around most of the day.  I did stack just a little wood in the garage and filled the kindling barrel back up but not a lot of work done just outside hanging out.  Today I will move the rest of the wood from the driveway with the tractor I'll get some pics.


----------



## kennyp2339

done for the day, need to give my body a break so I can go to my real job tomorrow in one piece.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 276942
> 
> done for the day, need to give my body a break so I can go to my real job tomorrow in one piece.


wow, you made fast work of that - great job!  must feel good.


----------



## MissMac

Got a start on splitting some ash today.  I've called it a day though, as it's started to rain.  It has been very mild here all March, and the ground is starting to get soggy.  Supposed to be a bit more seasonal this week, so things should firm up again and hopefully i can get most of that wood split before it turns into a mud pit!  A lot of what I was splitting today was getting muck/dirt on it, but hey if that's the worst thing that happens today I'm doing all right!


----------



## clancey

You did a nice job..a lot of work as well...everybody are  busy beavers ...that's good...clancey.


----------



## thewoodlands

My plan this spring is to fell more Ash from this hill but the gully is still blocked off because of the snow so I finished up the Yellow Birch from yesterday ( 3rd picture) and felled a small Ash. After felling the Ash I went over to the Rhino for some water and a apple, that's when the two deer showed up for a meal, I watched them for 15 minutes before they left.

Hopefully by the middle of this week, enough snow will be gone that I can just fell about five or six Ash form the backhill and get the Rhino in the gully. I'm also hoping that the two entrances to our bigger lot will have lost enough snow that I can check for tree damage from the winter.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> My plan this spring is to fell more Ash from this hill but the gully is still blocked off because of the snow so I finished up the Yellow Birch from yesterday ( 3rd picture) and felled a small Ash. After felling the Ash I went over to the Rhino for some water and a apple, that's when the two deer showed up for a meal, I watched them for 15 minutes before they left.
> 
> Hopefully by the middle of this week, enough snow will be gone that I can just fell about five or six Ash form the backhill and get the Rhino in the gully. I'm also hoping that the two entrances to our bigger lot will have lost enough snow that I can check for tree damage from the winter.
> 
> View attachment 276944
> View attachment 276945
> View attachment 276946
> View attachment 276947


Hey I see you have a log stand - do you usually take that out with you in the bush when you're bucking?  How do you find it - very useful?


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Hey I see you have a log stand - do you usually take that out with you in the bush when you're bucking?  How do you find it - very useful?


I usually take it with me when I go in the woods, it's very useful.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> I usually take it with me when I go in the woods, it's very useful.


Right on.  I'm embarrassed to admit it, but I hadn't even heard of such a contraption until a few weeks ago.  It looks like a mighty handy tool to have, and I was thinking of maybe picking one up.  I'm not sure how much harvesting I have left in me at this point, but it could be useful for me to pick away at bucking in my driveway, rather than hauling the logs up onto a stack of pallets like I usually do.


----------



## Caw

I think a pickaroon and a cant hook with a log stand are basically must have tools for folks processing serious amounts of wood. They save your body so much wear and tear and aren't very expensive. A nice pickaroon is $60 and a cant hook combo $150-$200. I prefer the cant hook to the peavy because I do a lot of work on my driveway and don't want the spike damaging it.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Continued working on that maple today. Got slowed down by a series of knarly, knotty pieces that fought me pretty hard. I ended up having to noodle some of them. Still, I'm happy with my progress so far.



When I got tired of splitting, I cut some more rounds from the logs in the pile. These trees were standing dead and were cut in December of 2019. Some of the wood is rotten but some of it is still really nice firewood.


----------



## JimBear

I got the last row Ash completed today & revisited my math, I came up with 3-1/2 cord in that stall.  I got 2 more stalls setup for Ash, they should hold 2-1/2 cord. I also got a jag of Honey Locust split up. In the first photo with the Ash is the Cherry stall that needs to be filled up.





My other stall of Cherry that is full & a stall of Silver Maple that needs topped off.


----------



## Caw

That is some seriously seasoned wood... almost looks like charcoal! Very nice. Im jealous of all the nice flat land to season.


----------



## clancey

Gosh you could build a log cabin without nails just by stacking it up...I"m jealous too....Good for you...clancey


----------



## JimBear

Caw said:


> That is some seriously seasoned wood... almost looks like charcoal! Very nice. Im jealous of all the nice flat land to season.


That dark wood next to the Honey Locust in the 3rd pic is Osage that is anywhere from 30-50 years cut. It came from old fence posts. It’s about like burning coal.


----------



## kennyp2339

last load - 7 total, this one is all ash and cherry


----------



## MissMac

My split pile grew a bit more today.  Made a little dent into the pile so I could tuck the log splitter closer in to the rest of the rounds.  All set up to go again tomorrow.  By supper time today the ground was getting mushy again, but it was really nice and frozen this morning.  I'm really pleased with the ash so far - splits really nice, and smells wonderful.  Another satisfying day working on my wood


----------



## kennyp2339

Bucked all of load 7 in 1.5 hrs or 3 tanks of fuel, then split as much as I could until dark, so about 2hrs or so, made a huge dent in it, hopefully everything will be bucked, split, and raked up by Wednesday or Thursday the latest, the weather has been so nice, I’m now trying to out pace the grass turning on


----------



## JimBear

I ran out of gas just as I ran out of dry weather this morning, luckily the rain held off the rest of the day so I got my 2-1/2 cord stall of Ash filled up. I got all the bark & splitter trash raked & picked up.  All that’s left of the State Park hoard is sitting in front.
My 6 cord c/s/s from the State Park sandwiching some Osage.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> View attachment 277018
> View attachment 277019
> 
> 
> My split pile grew a bit more today.  Made a little dent into the pile so I could tuck the log splitter closer in to the rest of the rounds.  All set up to go again tomorrow.  By supper time today the ground was getting mushy again, but it was really nice and frozen this morning.  I'm really pleased with the ash so far - splits really nice, and smells wonderful.  Another satisfying day working on my wood


That is looking good & coming along nicely.


----------



## JimBear

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 277021
> View attachment 277022
> 
> Bucked all of load 7 in 1.5 hrs or 3 tanks of fuel, then split as much as I could until dark, so about 2hrs or so, made a huge dent in it, hopefully everything will be bucked, split, and raked up by Wednesday or Thursday the latest, the weather has been so nice, I’m now trying to out pace the grass turning on


Sounds like you had a busy day as well. You must been getting after it to get that far.


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> View attachment 277018
> View attachment 277019
> 
> 
> My split pile grew a bit more today.  Made a little dent into the pile so I could tuck the log splitter closer in to the rest of the rounds.  All set up to go again tomorrow.  By supper time today the ground was getting mushy again, but it was really nice and frozen this morning.  I'm really pleased with the ash so far - splits really nice, and smells wonderful.  Another satisfying day working on my wood


Nice work @MissMac , how much wood do you usually cut in the spring?


----------



## Caw

Finally finished off my red oak stacks. Have about half a cord left to stack on my overflow pallets on the side of the house along with about 1.5 cords of red maple then I get my driveway back!


----------



## stoveliker

Is there a particular reason that you split so small? (And I need to get myself a tire.. )


----------



## Caw

That's an 18" tire so they are small but not super small! I am going small though with this oak because it's green and going to take a very long time to season. It's HEAVY...each split weighs as much as 2-3 maple splits. Also my stove is pretty small at 1.85 cu ft and having to load E/W the smaller splits let me get more wood in there.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @MissMac , how much wood do you usually cut in the spring?


Every year I restock one empty stall from my shed, which roughly works out to 2.5-3 cords.  However the last few years it's taken me all summer to get them stocked up, and I've been playing catchup from having given some wood to a friend in need.  Last year I'd say by the end of fall I had processed 5 cords.  This year, I bought those 4 cords of ash home in log length, and then participated in a very unsatisfactory transaction that got me another 1.3 cords already processed.

This year I am doing my wood in the timing I always intended, and in the quantity I want - in the spring, and I've upped my quantity to 4 cords.  I always run out of wood around March,  so I'm going to start laying up 4 cords/year.  Moving forward, I will keep 2 years in the shed and one sitting out top covered.

So short answer - 4 cords right now I'm doing, and then will putter on any free and easy wood I can scrounge over the summer.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> I ran out of gas just as I ran out of dry weather this morning, luckily the rain held off the rest of the day so I got my 2-1/2 cord stall of Ash filled up. I got all the bark & splitter trash raked & picked up.  All that’s left of the State Park hoard is sitting in front.
> My 6 cord c/s/s from the State Park sandwiching some Osage.
> 
> View attachment 277029
> View attachment 277030
> View attachment 277031


out of curiosity, do you top-cover your stacks or just leave them as they are?


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> out of curiosity, do you top-cover your stacks or just leave them as they are?


Leave them as they are. I usually try to move some dry wood into the machine shed but otherwise it’s all uncovered. The Osage isn’t going to rot, the Honey Locust & Oak are 3 years dry time everything thing else rotates yearly or ever other year.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> Leave them as they are. I usually try to move some dry wood into the machine shed but otherwise it’s all uncovered. The Osage isn’t going to rot, the Honey Locust & Oak are 3 years dry time everything thing else rotates yearly or ever other year.


The reason I ask is because I'm trying to decide whether I need to top cover my ash this summer.  It will be sitting out in a sunny/windy spot for the whole season, and will then get moved into my covered wood shed for an additional 2 summers of drying.  It's more work and a bit of a hassle for me to come up with cover material.  What do you think?


----------



## sweedish

Got all of my wood split and stacked, another bay is back full, 6.5 cords ish. I almost have another one almost empty. This past weekend I spent it ripping out Japanese barberry and some other invasive species that have been growing on the property,  it’s a slow process, but it should help the native plants gain some ground


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> The reason I ask is because I'm trying to decide whether I need to top cover my ash this summer.  It will be sitting out in a sunny/windy spot for the whole season, and will then get moved into my covered wood shed for an additional 2 summers of drying.  It's more work and a bit of a hassle for me to come up with cover material.  What do you think?


If it’s just for the summer I wouldn’t think twice about leaving it uncovered. It’s not like it’s going to be buried under snow. I have read that some folks leave theirs uncovered till winter then top cover, some cover straight away. I am like you it’s not worth the hassle to me. Your climate may have an effect on it if you have a lot of rainy/drizzling weather.


----------



## kennyp2339

JimBear said:


> If it’s just for the summer I wouldn’t think twice about leaving it uncovered. It’s not like it’s going to be buried under snow. I have read that some folks leave theirs uncovered till winter then top cover, some cover straight away. I am like you it’s not worth the hassle to me. Your climate may have an effect on it if you have a lot of rainy/drizzling weather.


I'm one of those "folks" wood stays uncovered until the fall rains / snows move in, this is why I do the funky center rib of splits right down the middle of the pile, puts pitch on the tarp when its time to cover.


----------



## JimBear

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm one of those "folks" wood stays uncovered until the fall rains / snows move in, this is why I do the funky center rib of splits right down the middle of the pile, puts pitch on the tarp when its time to cover.


Total derail: Wasn’t ‘Folks’ a movie with Tom Selleck in it ? The useless info stored in my noggin never ceases to amaze me. Lol.


----------



## CatfishHunter

This past weekend I took down my biggest tree yet, a white pine with an 8ft+ circumference. I stopped counting the rings at 100, but it wasn't too much older than that. Before taking this one down I had to take down a good sized red pine behind it as well. It was a windy day blwoing in the wrong direction, so I climbed up and chained each tree in order to use my 6-ton come along to ensure the trees fell exactly where I wanted. I took some pics along the way.






Chain ready to go





Enjoy a view of the frozen lake while up in the air





Both trees are down. You can see the red pine stump and bucked up sections in the background.





As you can see, this particular tree was towering over the west side of my cabin with a growing lean, so I had to direct it the opposite way.





This will make a lot of good wood for sauna in another year or two, a replacement set of benches for the fire pit, and more.


----------



## Caw

I finally got one side of my driveway back! Here's the last piece of cherry in the pile: 






Now it's on to the other side which is full of red maple:






This one was a son of a to split. Needed the maul and sledge for every piece:






Looks like rain for the next couple days so it's time to recuperate a little bit. Looks like the next fire will likely be Saturday when we dip back to 45/30 weather.


----------



## kennyp2339

Hopefully I can finish splitting approx 1.5 cords worth of rounds today & tomorrow, bucked everything on Tuesday and lost yesterday to the rain. 
I might also lose Friday and more to work, Ohio suppose to get high winds, could mean a work trip to go hang out with ole @heavy hammer which is fine to.


----------



## Caw

I'm losing today, tomorrow, and Sunday to the rain which stinks. Going to be nice Saturday but likey too muddy. That's March in New England though!


----------



## SpaceBus

We are well into mud season. I've been putting outdoor work on hold. My truck is finally in the shop today, they were booked out for like a month. All of my gas and diesel cans are empty so it's time to make a fuel run tomorrow after the truck comes home. The mill uses a lot of fuel so I've been waiting to get it going for this year. I've got a nice 2+ cord pile of rounds to get splitting and my firewood log pile has grown. I'm also thinking about edging my pile of slabs to turn into fence boards, previously it was destined to be firewood.


----------



## MissMac

Well I've been splitting for a few hours before work the past couple days.  Slowly but surely I am putting a dent in the pile of rounds.  

Got the call for shoulder surgery, so it's on for May 11.  Should give me enough time to get all the wood up how I want it, and that is a tremendous relief to know I'll be all set to be out of commission for awhile.


----------



## SpaceBus

The truck ended up having some weird aftermarket flywheel, so it will be a few days until a new flywheel can get here from civilization. I was hoping to get milling this weekend!


----------



## Caw

Managed to get 7 of my 8 stacks done (these are 2 deep) for the drying season. Stacks are full and tarps are secure. Sadly still using tarps...with the cost of lumber im delaying my lean-to roofing project. Not spending $10 for a 2x4 I'll suck it up for another year. Fire pit stack of super uglies on the left is getting full too. Feels good! Now I just have to split and stack about 1.5 cords of maple on my overflow pallets section and I'm done...until the next scrounge! Beer # no comment  !


----------



## JimBear

SpaceBus said:


> The truck ended up having some weird aftermarket flywheel, so it will be a few days until a new flywheel can get here from civilization. I was hoping to get milling this weekend!


That’s some tough luck, hopefully your parts arrive quickly


----------



## heavy hammer

I got it all moved this past Sunday. About 14 tractor loads and 4 hours. My little buddy kept me company all day retrieving his newer bumper. Kennyp2339 we may run into each other the winds are supposed to pick up they already have us coming in for storm tomorrow. I wish these temps could stick around everything is dry right now.  Time to start cutting and splitting.


----------



## kennyp2339

All rounds have been bucked and about 1/2 split, still have a bit more and hopefully there’s no OT today and I can get the rest done and rake up the crumbs left over because the grass is coming in.


----------



## JimBear

The load from my tree ID thread, littleleaf linden as id’d by @CincyBurner. Mama will have plenty of fire pit wood now.


----------



## kennyp2339

Ended up working 16hr shifts Friday and Saturday, this morning I have a small window to get outside and bring in splits to fill the garage rack for the week, then the rain will move in, go figure the last leg of my firewood spree is the part thats taking forever between work and the weather, I just need 6 hrs of uninterrupted work and its all done and cleaned up. 
So not wasting time after the rain starts I'm going to park my butt in the garage, get the radio going and sharpen / reshape about 8 chains with my new dremal tool. I have some coffee cans that I'll put the chains in, also will paint some bar oil on the chains before storing them to keep everything lubed / reduce moisture while in storage.


----------



## Caw

Made good progress on my maple yesterday. Only had about 4 hrs but managed to finish off the stacks out back. Got a full 8 cords here plus fire pit super uglies. We have about 2/3 a cord left to split and then our driveway is back! The overflow wood will go on pallets on the side of the house. My 5 yo loves to split and the 3 yo called herself "Tractor Girl" now lol.












Celebrated with some fajitas!


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 277135
> View attachment 277136
> 
> All rounds have been bucked and about 1/2 split, still have a bit more and hopefully there’s no OT today and I can get the rest done and rake up the crumbs left over because the grass is coming in.


How many cords do you figure is in your big pile of splits there Kenny?


----------



## fvhowler

I've been working on two large Chestnut Oaks that were storm casualties last year. This is the last load for the season and part of my 2023 stock. Amazed how much water is in the big rounds, now year and 1/2 since blown over. Water splashes from the rounds splitting with the x27.


----------



## clancey

I imagine with that picture of the food cooking that one of those pieces are for the heavy equipment driver and the other one for the lumber jack and of course the larger one for you Caw...Pictures nice...You wood cutters with your full pick up trucks are making me tired and thank God I do not have to cut wood at my age...Praise the Lord....Interesting thread here..thanks clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I had two jobs that needed to checked off the list, the first was bucking up the Ash mother nature took down and move the rounds out of the trail in the gully so the wife could get through and the Rhino.

I had seen the forecast for rain coming in today, I didn't get wet bucking up the Ash but when I moved the rounds out of the trail, mother nature gave me a shower in the woods .

Picture 1576 is the downed Ash, 1577 is the Cherry and Yellow Birch blocking the trail that I moved, 1578 is the entrance to the gully I used this morning, 1580 is the bucked up Ash tree and the last picture is where I opened up the trail.


----------



## kennyp2339

MissMac said:


> How many cords do you figure is in your big pile of splits there Kenny?


Not sure, I'm hoping its over ten full cords though, I have a little more to split then the plan is to refill my shed with splits I did last year and redo that spot with new pallets and make longer rows, I would like to have everything stacked out by mid-april before things get any busier than what they already are.


----------



## heavy hammer

Kennyp2339 that wind take down some lines out your way?  We worked 16's all weekend just couldn't seem to keep up with the wind.


----------



## kennyp2339

heavy hammer said:


> Kennyp2339 that wind take down some lines out your way?  We worked 16's all weekend just couldn't seem to keep up with the wind.


Yes, worked a 16 Friday & Saturday, needed off yesterday and still working today (waiting for dinner lol) weird one, it started like normal but just kept coming in as the day went on, tapered off for like an hour or two then picked back up at sunset before subsiding. Todays event was more or less the hangers that finally fell from Friday, chased a lot of down telco lines and service work. 
Hoping to have tomorrow as a regular day so I can finish my splitting and get the landing area cleaned up before Wednesday nights rain thats now forecasted to turn to snow at night.


----------



## Caw

Are you guys linemen? Those are some long days! It's been extremely windy up here too. My recycling was strewn about my property this morning and one of my stack tarp ties sheered itself right off.  Freaking hate tarps! Need lumber prices to come down!


----------



## Grizzerbear

I stacked this yesterday. This was from the two hickories that blew over. To my estimation it is 1.3 cord. Once I stack the rest of the pile I am guessing the two trees will have made just shy of two cord.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled three Yellow Birch today that were on the backhill.


----------



## heavy hammer

Yes we are.  The wind lately has came through every few days to once a week.  It is pretty windy here now.  It seems like we get a lot of blow throughs these last few years.


----------



## NickW

Tuesday the missus & I took down about 25 small birch & cherry and 2 pine on the property up north. We have a power line right of way through the front of the property and are scheduled for maintenance in a few weeks, so we took anything that we could get useful firewood out of. 

Luckily for us, the original owner had special restrictions placed for the maintenance... Only under the wires can get mowed completely, the buffer zone only anything over 12' can be taken down if we refuse to allow it to be mowed and we can refuse to allow herbicides. At least the berry bushes will be able to come back. All the other properties where herbicide was used in the past lost all the berry bushes. It all looks like grassland, no saplings or brush.


----------



## SpaceBus

My truck finally came back from the shop, so this weekend I'll be able to get the mill running.


----------



## JimBear

Yesterday I scored some Shagbark Hickory that was standing dead & riddled with borer holes but was still surprisingly solid, the bark was loose on it so I left all the bark behind & I forgot about an Ash limb that we took down last fall at a field entrance.


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided to take my first trip back in on part of our property the Brook runs through. Most of the stuff down wa forearm size branches which I tossed off the trail until I came across the dead pine.

I felled two maple that were rotting from the top down and left them there for deer food. I also felled two damaged ironwood which I brought home.


----------



## Smokepole

I finally got to this hickory. It blew down last fall, it's 26" through the butt.
It took down my fence and blocked the creek. I got it moved in the fall but just now got the chance to split it up.
Have been working on two red oaks. Looks good and solid, wasn't as stringy as a lot of hickory I've worked up 
in the past.


----------



## stoveliker

Around 58 F today. Split some cherry. Now a beer and a fire outside with some punky wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

Happy Easter.

Today I felled three Beech and one Ironwood. The first three pictures are the first Beech, the next four the second Beech, the next three are the third Beech and the last two are supper.


----------



## Solarguy3500

We had an Easter egg hunt for the kids this morning, and then this afternoon I made some more headway on the maple I've been working on out in my yard.
	

		
			
		

		
	



While I was out there, I decided to try an idea I have been thinking about for a while. I work for a solar installation company and I have access to an unlimited supply of pallets that the solar panels are shipped on. These pallets are almost 6' long (72 cell panels even longer) and they are reinforced with 2X4s running the full length of the pallet on each side. So, I was thinking I could stand a pallet on end at each side of my wood stack and screw it to the bottom pallet at the bottom. Then, I could put another pallet on the top pitched toward the back, put some metal roofing panels on top and I would have a woodshed without having to buy the lumber to build one. Today I got the sides and top on and next weekend I'll put the metal roofing on. I have a bunch of old metal panels that I saved when I put a new roof on my garage in December of 2019 so the roofing is free too. I think it's going to work out well. Here's how it looks so far:






Using the cord calculator, I figure each of these sheds will hold about half a cord of wood. There is another row of wood behind the front one.

I'm thinking I will also use this method to do a solar kiln this summer too. Pallet woodshed wrapped in clear plastic with vents on the ends. Should work well, I think.


----------



## SpaceBus

Solarguy3500 said:


> We had an Easter egg hunt for the kids this morning, and then this afternoon I made some more headway on the maple I've been working on out in my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 277531
> 
> While I was out there, I decided to try an idea I have been thinking about for a while. I work for a solar installation company and I have access to an unlimited supply of pallets that the solar panels are shipped on. These pallets are almost 6' long (72 cell panels even longer) and they are reinforced with 2X4s running the full length of the pallet on each side. So, I was thinking I could stand a pallet on end at each side of my wood stack and screw it to the bottom pallet at the bottom. Then, I could put another pallet on the top pitched toward the back, put some metal roofing panels on top and I would have a woodshed without having to buy the lumber to build one. Today I got the sides and top on and next weekend I'll put the metal roofing on. I have a bunch of old metal panels that I saved when I put a new roof on my garage in December of 2019 so the roofing is free too. I think it's going to work out well. Here's how it looks so far:
> View attachment 277534
> 
> View attachment 277535
> 
> View attachment 277536
> 
> Using the cord calculator, I figure each of these sheds will hold about half a cord of wood. There is another row of wood behind the front one.
> 
> I'm thinking I will also use this method to do a solar kiln this summer too. Pallet woodshed wrapped in clear plastic with vents on the ends. Should work well, I think.


Those are nice pallets! I am going to try and find some around town this week and build some firewood cribs myself.


----------



## Solarguy3500

SpaceBus said:


> Those are nice pallets! I am going to try and find some around town this week and build some firewood cribs myself.



Any solar installers near you? I'd start there if so.


----------



## MissMac

Well, I finished splitting the ash today.  Feeling pretty good about it.  Here's some pics of the pile from different angles 

There's also a bit of ash on a pallet up by my wood shed (pic 5110).  Overall, I think I've got a solid 12 cords total.  I tried to grab a picture that captured all of my wood, but it didn't do it justice (pic 5113).  This is by far the best I've ever been sitting, and I'm so grateful that I've had the time and ability to get this far ahead.  Now all I have left to do is stack that mountain of ash, and that'll pretty much be a wrap.  I've got about a cord of manitoba maple to stack too, but it's nothing like that monster pile.  Life is good with these kind of problems


----------



## thewoodlands

The Beech, Ironwood and the Maple were split today, hopefully tomorrow I can check the trails on the bigger piece of our property for downed wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Well, I finished splitting the ash today.  Feeling pretty good about it.  Here's some pics of the pile from different angles
> 
> There's also a bit of ash on a pallet up by my wood shed (pic 5110).  Overall, I think I've got a solid 12 cords total.  I tried to grab a picture that captured all of my wood, but it didn't do it justice (pic 5113).  This is by far the best I've ever been sitting, and I'm so grateful that I've had the time and ability to get this far ahead.  Now all I have left to do is stack that mountain of ash, and that'll pretty much be a wrap.  I've got about a cord of manitoba maple to stack too, but it's nothing like that monster pile.  Life is good with these kind of problems


Great work @MissMac , how long have you been working on that big pile?


----------



## SpaceBus

Did not end up doing anything this weekend, it was stormy, windy, and generally unpleasant outside. I think in a few days when the ground is less soggy we will get back to it. Today I'm going to collect some fir and spruce saplings/seedlings from our blueberry patch and maybe even sell them.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> Great work @MissMac , how long have you been working on that big pile?


I had to go back in this thread to find your answer - March 21 I started making that big pile.  I've been slowly picking away at it before work every day, and on days off.  I've never split so much wood or created such a pile in one go before


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally made my way back in to the other piece of our property for the first time this year, most anything that was down on the trails was about wrist size branches but the last area I checked had part of a Beech down. I bucked that up and brought it home, I split that and stacked it along with one load from the Beech I split the other day.

In picture 1653 is another Beech that has some damage to the top but there's a bad widowmaker behind it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished stacking the Beech today, one face cord and started another face cord of Maple with some Beech.

The pictures are of the wood I hauled off the hill to our house.


----------



## EbS-P

tree crew was removing a long leaf line two houses away.  I got there to late to get the top half.  Ended up with about 7 three foot long pieces that they dropped off in my drive way with their bobcat.  The butt was 20-22”It was all I could do to shank off the sides with my fiskars maul.  I tried to split is down the middle and I have a pretty good swing and all it did was spray sap.    Any way tre crews shop is 1/2 mile ways and gave the guy 20$ and he said he would text me if he had a good load of oak.  Win win I guess.  Well not really, it’s been a bit since I’ve been spitting as the blisters can attest to. Cant say I’ve ever gotten one on my palm before.  I was swinging extra hard. Back yard tree tree cut down in the spring was extra tough. Need to toughen up my hands and  change my technique because I won’t ever be able to justify a splitter.
Evan


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> tree crew was removing a long leaf line two houses away.  I got there to late to get the top half.  Ended up with about 7 three foot long pieces that they dropped off in my drive way with their bobcat.  The butt was 20-22”It was all I could do to shank off the sides with my fiskars maul.  I tried to split is down the middle and I have a pretty good swing and all it did was spray sap.    Any way tre crews shop is 1/2 mile ways and gave the guy 20$ and he said he would text me if he had a good load of oak.  Win win I guess.  Well not really, it’s been a bit since I’ve been spitting as the blisters can attest to. Cant say I’ve ever gotten one on my palm before.  I was swinging extra hard. Back yard tree tree cut down in the spring was extra tough. Need to toughen up my hands and  change my technique because I won’t ever be able to justify a splitter.
> Evan


Yard conifers are very tough to split by hand. Long leaf pine isn't usually as bad as spruce or fir, but I haven't split any myself.


----------



## Solarguy3500

A few days ago, I noticed a tree company cutting for utility lines on a small dirt road about 10 minutes from my house. Yesterday, as a courtesy, I stopped at the house whose frontage the wood was on and asked if they were going to use it and they said go ahead and take it.

This afternoon I headed over to get my first load of wood. I was pleasantly surprised to discover that a lot of it is shagbark hickory. There is also some sugar maple, elm, and a little bit of beech.






Loaded up with mostly hickory, a little bit of beech, and a few pieces of elm.


When I got home, I split most of it as I unloaded it off the truck. Have I ever mentioned I really like my Gransfors Bruks splitting axe? I worked on it until it was starting to get dark and my wife came out and got me for dinner.


I only have a small pile of rounds left to split. I'll probably go back for more tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## kennyp2339

cleaned up the shorties and put them in my silo racks, raked, raked and did I mention I raked?


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 277735
> 
> cleaned up the shorties and put them in my silo racks, raked, raked and did I mention I raked?


I started stacking my big pile yesterday.  I've got a bunch of off cuts/uglies that I'm going to throw in my 'bin' (I picked up the cage of an IBC tote and am going to put it on a pallet).  However, I also usually top my stacks with a row of uglies, and I started doing that yesterday.  My bin would be full and overflowing if I didn't stack at least some of them.  Great work cleaning up your processing area!


----------



## kennyp2339

@MissMac I'm slowly collecting pallets at work to bring home, I threw everything into a big heap because i was rushing to get the original dumping area cleaned before the warm season (love my grass lol) the heap helps since the wood was pretty green, we've been really dry here recently and the splits are prob down 10% from 40 to 30 in moisture content since splitting (thats a lot of water weight gone) but I cant wait to get everything stacked, neat rows for my ocd, but more importantly be able to answer the question of how much did I end up getting because to be honest... I dont even know lol.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> @MissMac I'm slowly collecting pallets at work to bring home, I threw everything into a big heap because i was rushing to get the original dumping area cleaned before the warm season (love my grass lol) the heap helps since the wood was pretty green, we've been really dry here recently and the splits are prob down 10% from 40 to 30 in moisture content since splitting (thats a lot of water weight gone) but I cant wait to get everything stacked, neat rows for my ocd, but more importantly be able to answer the question of how much did I end up getting because to be honest... I dont even know lol.


I totally understand - that's why I'm stacking out my pile too.  I really want to be able to quantify how I made out buying those 8ft logs this year.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started putting in and cleaning up some trails in the area I worked today. The first few pictures was a Ironwood in the middle of the new trail, it had some rot in it about five feet up.

We also had a few damaged Ironwood that I felled and brought home, there also was one small Maple that was bent over so I took that.

Most of my time was spent clearing downed dead branches from some trails.

The first three pictures will be a section of a new trail and the first Ironwood, 1675 is some of the junk wood taken off the trail, 1678 is the small Maple that is bending over, 1679 is the two topped off Ironwoods, 1681 & 82 is the two Ironwood and 1683 is a Cherry that will need to be pulled up the hill in sections.


----------



## heavy hammer

I ran a few tanks through the 660 this weekend and ended up cutting the last pile of ash logs I had. Copper kept me company chasing his duck through the woods but by the end of the day he was limping so after his bath I noticed this happened to his right front paw. I found it checking him for ticks.  He was a little beat up yesterday so we had an easy day of just hanging out brushing him and his brother and cleaning them up from a day in the woods.    Overall a good Saturday I cut a few cords of wood and was able to get the saw out and enjoy some nice weather.  I'm hoping to get some more time to start going after the locust piles I have since my brother seems to be getting more wood from customers of his who are having trees taken down.


----------



## Gearhead660

Got a load in after work.  Swimming in a sea of Elm, this load of Oak was a beautiful sight.  The X27 made short work of quartering the big rounds.


----------



## JimBear

I got some American Elm & a small jag of Cherry from a couple field borders. The Cherry will be campfire wood since it’s starting to go punky in the center.


----------



## EbS-P

Finished some benches on the porch.  I have two slabs left both 11 footers. No real projects planned for them. Maybe a another bench for the backyard?  Maybe a bed loft?


----------



## JimBear

I got a couple loads of Osage bucked up today.


----------



## MissMac

EbS-P said:


> Finished some benches on the porch.  I have two slabs left both 11 footers. No real projects planned for them. Maybe a another bench for the backyard?  Maybe a bed loft?
> View attachment 277855


that bench is beautiful!


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> I got a couple loads of Osage bucked up today.
> 
> View attachment 277861


Looks like one of your neighbours was having a wee fire


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> Looks like one of your neighbours was having a wee fire


Lots of CRP ( conservation reserve program ) land being burned off this week.


----------



## JimBear

I got another load of Osage cut up this morning.


----------



## sweedish

Not super firewood related, but I have been clearing out some invasive species, have about 15 apple trees that are about 50 years old and have not seen a pruning since then by the looks of it. I’m trying to get them back to producing apples. I also had a couple of clear areas around my place that I tilled, planted clover as a cover, and planted a mix of white cedar, red oak, swamp white oak, shag bark and shell bark hickory and serviceberry. I still have 10 more hickory and 25 chestnut that I’m waiting on to arrive. Perhaps future generations will enjoy the nicer firewood than my current stack of mostly pine and aspen. Unless the robots take over, then I guess it was all for not.


----------



## thewoodlands

In 2018 when I was clearing the pine and cleaning the area up where the garage was going, a bunch of the stuff was dumped here. Today I raked out the bigger pieces and tossed them over near some trees and raked the area out again. I put seven loads of leaves, pine needles and some two year old ash from the outside fireplace in this area, it will be a new trail that will go to the entrance to what we call the sandpit.

I can also get the tractor back in here with the forks to get some of the bigger pine out of the way.


----------



## kennyp2339

Brought home a bunch of pallets from work yesterday, today I will start moving my unburnt wood in the shed over to a smaller bay, clean behind the large bay then hopefully start re-filling it, once the shed has been filled, I'll start working on stacking the wood I split this spring, I dont mind all the back and fourth, fresh air and just generally being outside is better then nothing.


----------



## Caw

Redid the front brakes on the car this morning then decided to organize the shed while my wife worked on the basement. Got a decent amount done thankfully...this is school vacation week starting tomorrow aka you're going to get nothing done and probably do insane week lol.

Subaru quoted me $850 for front brakes. LOL. Took an hour and cost $150. Thankfully my dad is an avid car guy and has all the tools. I have all the wood,  wood working, and yard stuff covered  .


----------



## SpaceBus

Nice shed, I need to get going on something like that this year. Anyone ever done a micro solar setup for a shed? Thinking about doing it just for lights and to power a chainsaw grinder.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> Nice shed, I need to get going on something like that this year. Anyone ever done a micro solar setup for a shed? Thinking about doing it just for lights and to power a chainsaw grinder.


I’ve considered an extension cord for mine.  I have a 220v well pump just 10 ft away. It’s only been up 14 months now. Still needs painted.   I also keep my generator in the shed and have to move it out every time I really want to work inside.  What I should do is pour a cup of gas in it and run it every month so it’s ready when I need it.   A single panel,  charge controller and  a battery or two and a car 1000w inverter would be all you need I guess( I’m no expert and my experience with pv ends at my Amazon wish list.  an rv package would do it I think). 
Evan


----------



## Caw

I have electricity in mine. We have power coming directly from house in buried conduit about 100 feet back to the shed so I can use/charge anything I need and 50 feet in the front to our small 12x10 decorative pond so we can run a water feature. It takes a little bit of work but its not very difficult and worth the investment IMO if you're going to be out there working a lot. It's also nice having different access points across the property for extension cords etc. 

For example, I use the shed to start my snowblower and drive it out then I use the front pond outlet if it stalls up by the road. It's an old 80s Toro that takes a 300 lb offensive lineman to pull start lol. 

Buy yeah, highly recommend getting power to your shed! You can DIY!


----------



## clancey

Every shed needs power and I love "outlets"--lol...Hey Caw how is the lumber jack and heavy equipment hauler doing and are you three still eating outside or is it too cold right now?  Its arctic wind here now and very very cold..I had to cancel my electrician because my walls to my porch are not up yet and snow this afternoon and snow and rain all this week---I need warm weather...clancey


----------



## Caw

Im very tired and since it's spring break for my 6 and 3 year old that's not improving anytime soon. Lol. Nice weather here, going to be 72 tomorrow. Maybe a fire Thursday night we'll see.

I'm basically all done processing for the season until the next batch of free wood shows up. I have some standing dead oak on the horizon so I'm trying to enjoy the downtime while it exists. I've been battling wrist tendinitis for a couple months so it's a welcome rest. Usually by spring I think most of us are pretty tired of firewood! I just want to look at my stacks each day and smile at them. 

Took the kids and Gordon on a hike today. Hoping to tire them out for an easier afternoon!


----------



## clancey

That's a beautiful picture thanks and just look at that "worthless" dog --kidding here--watching them--how cute...Time for you to have a rest now after all that work...Bless you all....clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

I need some help. I managed to get my tractor stuck in the mud, up to the hubs/frame... in the woods... My 10k lb ratchet strap slipped while trying to use my hi-lift jack to pull the tractor out. Would a 10k come along slip as well? I have a recovery strap made for an armored Humvee, so it works well and didn't give or stretch. I'm going to order another equivalent strap, but using two static straps is not fun for recovery using a hi-lift.


----------



## kennyp2339

SpaceBus said:


> I need some help. I managed to get my tractor stuck in the mud, up to the hubs/frame... in the woods... My 10k lb ratchet strap slipped while trying to use my hi-lift jack to pull the tractor out. Would a 10k come along slip as well? I have a recovery strap made for an armored Humvee, so it works well and didn't give or stretch. I'm going to order another equivalent strap, but using two static straps is not fun for recovery using a hi-lift.


if the fel on it? try lifting up the front tires and put debris under it, then lock the rear dif while going forward and back, it might just enough to get you out.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> if the fel on it? try lifting up the front tires and put debris under it, then lock the rear dif while going forward and back, it might just enough to get you out.


That's what I did. Cut up some small trees and stuffed them under the front wheels and locked the diff, just kept digging.


----------



## JimBear

First off this sucks, I have been stuck multiple times over the years in multiple types of vehicles/equipment. 

I doubt a come along will slip but the cable may be suspect to breaking. I am guessing that you tried to move yourself backwards while rolling the bucket for leverage ? I know you have talked about it but how big is your tractor & what’s it weigh. 
You sound destined to call in a neighbor to me.

Are there big trees you can anchor to ? Pics would help for terrain & anchor points. 
How close is the nearest solid ground


----------



## SpaceBus

JimBear said:


> First off this sucks, I have been stuck multiple times over the years in multiple types of vehicles/equipment.
> 
> I doubt a come along will slip but the cable may be suspect to breaking. I am guessing that you tried to move yourself backwards while rolling the bucket for leverage ? I know you have talked about it but how big is your tractor & what’s it weigh.
> You sound destined to call in a neighbor to me.
> 
> Are there big trees you can anchor to ? Pics would help for terrain & anchor points.
> How close is the nearest solid ground


I called in my boss from my snow removal gig. He has two 200' heavy duty cables and I have a snatch block and my diesel dually. Right now the tractor weighs a lot more than it normally does,  probably pushing 6,000 lbs with the stump grinder and grapple. What really got me into trouble was trying do drive off with a granite boulder that probably pushed the weight closer to 8,000 lbs. There are many trees nearby. I'm hopeful with the truck pulling through the snatch block and someone driving the tractor we can pull it free. I'm about to order another heavy duty recovery strap and come along. Eventually I'll drop a nice heavy duty winch on the truck. 

This is definitely not my first time getting stuck. I've self recovered a previously owned Jeep a few times with a couple of straps and hi-lift. Past vehicles have also had winches. I even got the tractor stuck a few times, but was able to get it unstuck with the loader or hi lift. At a previous job I dropped a drive wheel on a fork truck off the concrete pad and got it stuck, had to use the F250 on that one. Last winter my plow truck got stuck in a rut before even leaving the lot! We used an articulated wheel loader to pull it out.


----------



## MissMac

Very slowly the pile is getting stacked.  However I'm not sure if it's shrinking?  Good problem to have more than likely, however I do need to wrap the wood up soon 











Also started a new uglies bin with the IBC tote cage I scrounged.  I think it will work out nicely. 

Rows are 28ft long, 5ft high.


----------



## SpaceBus

My friend came to help but, could not get the tractor out. He said it didn't even budge and I was starting to dig holes with my truck in my driveway. Called in a tow truck and he winched it out. Thankfully my friend had 200' of tree felling cable and a snatch block (I have one too, but his is nicer) so the tow truck didn't have to drive in the mud and get stuck too. I would never have attempted with my truck without those long cables, not that it mattered. Glad to have gotten the tractor unstuck without breaking anything!


----------



## NickW

This is THE way to remove stumps...


----------



## SpaceBus

NickW said:


> This is THE way to remove stumps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278073


A bit messy, but very effective! I like my Shaver 3pt stump grinder, but I could always use an excavator!


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> If it’s just for the summer I wouldn’t think twice about leaving it uncovered. It’s not like it’s going to be buried under snow. I have read that some folks leave theirs uncovered till winter then top cover, some cover straight away. I am like you it’s not worth the hassle to me. Your climate may have an effect on it if you have a lot of rainy/drizzling weather.


Wanted to circle around and ask you fellas a follow-up re: top-covering.  I know there's a lot of debate on the forum about covering vs. not - my plan is to leave my stacks of ash open to the elements all summer, but I was wondering what you all think of leaving them exposed all winter?  We get a lot of snow up here, and my stacks will get pretty good and buried.  If I'm not burning this wood for another 2 years, would it really be that bad for it to get encapsulated in snow all winter?


----------



## SpaceBus

Today while limbing some trees the my sprocket nose bar decided it wanted to be a hard nose bar. I decided to take a gamble on a Chinese made Archer brand bar since it was half the price of the Stihl. Should have just bought the Stihl bar the first time.  I may still try the Archer brand chain in the future, it claims to be a low profile 3/8 chain comparable to the expensive Stihl PMX low profile ripping chain.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> Wanted to circle around and ask you fellas a follow-up re: top-covering.  I know there's a lot of debate on the forum about covering vs. not - my plan is to leave my stacks of ash open to the elements all summer, but I was wondering what you all think of leaving them exposed all winter?  We get a lot of snow up here, and my stacks will get pretty good and buried.  If I'm not burning this wood for another 2 years, would it really be that bad for it to get encapsulated in snow all winter?


I don’t top cover anything but that’s just my preference, one less thing I have to worry about. If we get enough snow to bury my stacks we are having a wicked winter. I have seen several pics of wood stacks/piles buried in snow & most were top covered. Hopefully some of the northern folks will chime in.


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> Wanted to circle around and ask you fellas a follow-up re: top-covering.  I know there's a lot of debate on the forum about covering vs. not - my plan is to leave my stacks of ash open to the elements all summer, but I was wondering what you all think of leaving them exposed all winter?  We get a lot of snow up here, and my stacks will get pretty good and buried.  If I'm not burning this wood for another 2 years, would it really be that bad for it to get encapsulated in snow all winter?


For what it's worth, I only top cover the two weeks of wood I need at a time, but that's also because I don't have a shed. When I build a shed it will hold 4-6 cord and I will only have to fill it up once a year.


----------



## kennyp2339

Did the first mow yesterday, forgot how much I liked mowing lol, also rented a motorized aerator, that machine kicked the crap out of me, cutting and splitting way easier lol. I have about 3/4 of an acre of grass, some nice flat area's and some slope, the machine didnt like running straight, nor does it like turning, generally larger curved loops but you still have to muscle it, took about 2hrs of running it and I was shot afterwards, it looks like I had 10,000 geese spend the winter here, pooping everywhere. 
Today is over seed w/ a light starter fertilizer on everything, then taking my machine to a friends to remove a bunch of bushes that are to close to the house and transplanting them to parts of my yard.


----------



## kennyp2339

@SpaceBus I had trouble with my bar to, and at $80 per bar I wasnt to happy, I did buy a new bar but I cleaned the crap out of the old one, picking debris from the nose / sprocket area then forcing grease into it, I ran it a few times and back in business.


----------



## Caw

MissMac said:


> Wanted to circle around and ask you fellas a follow-up re: top-covering.  I know there's a lot of debate on the forum about covering vs. not - my plan is to leave my stacks of ash open to the elements all summer, but I was wondering what you all think of leaving them exposed all winter?  We get a lot of snow up here, and my stacks will get pretty good and buried.  If I'm not burning this wood for another 2 years, would it really be that bad for it to get encapsulated in snow all winter?



I just use some tarps or metal roofing with weights if you have it. It's easy enough and less water is good IMO. I only cover about 6 inches down the face with the tarps. With a rigid roof a decent overhang is nice. Probably not necessary but it can't hurt.


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Wanted to circle around and ask you fellas a follow-up re: top-covering.  I know there's a lot of debate on the forum about covering vs. not - my plan is to leave my stacks of ash open to the elements all summer, but I was wondering what you all think of leaving them exposed all winter?  We get a lot of snow up here, and my stacks will get pretty good and buried.  If I'm not burning this wood for another 2 years, would it really be that bad for it to get encapsulated in snow all winter?


 I'm good without top covering in WI. I move my winters supply indoors starting in August or September during dry snaps a little at a time to allow more surface moisture to evaporate off. 

Cheap tarps that rip and get holes are worse than no cover because it allows moisture in but then doesn't allow it back out.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> @SpaceBus I had trouble with my bar to, and at $80 per bar I wasnt to happy, I did buy a new bar but I cleaned the crap out of the old one, picking debris from the nose / sprocket area then forcing grease into it, I ran it a few times and back in business.


Yeah, I ordered a new OEM bar since the Archer brand bar decided to spontaneously convert itself to a hard nose bar. I still have the old OEM bar, but it's pretty much toast and cuts potato chips. My pole pruner uses the same bar so I have a backup if I absolutely need one.


----------



## Caw

NickW said:


> I'm good without top covering in WI. I move my winters supply indoors starting in August or September during dry snaps a little at a time to allow more surface moisture to evaporate off.
> 
> Cheap tarps that rip and get holes are worse than no cover because it allows moisture in but then doesn't allow it back out.



I'll edit my post to just say tarps not "cheap" tarps. Wrong word. I fold mine over so there are 2 layers and keep minimum overhang on the font and back to let the moisture escape and the wind get at it. It doesn't work as well as a roof but it's fine. We get a ton of rain here in spring. I'd take the covers off in summer but its such a pain I don't bother. I just accept the fact that tarps suck and only last a year. I intend to roof all my supply but with the current cost of building materials I'm slumming it for another season with the tarps. Not paying $11 for a 2x4 that's for sure!


----------



## Caw

kennyp2339 said:


> @SpaceBus I had trouble with my bar to, and at $80 per bar I wasnt to happy, I did buy a new bar but I cleaned the crap out of the old one, picking debris from the nose / sprocket area then forcing grease into it, I ran it a few times and back in business.



Yeah I paid $66 for an OEM Husqvarna this fall...very annoying but it glides well. Worth the money.


----------



## thewoodlands

I put two loads of Pine needles on the trail going up through what we call the bowl, they went on the right side when you're heading up which was the lowest side.

After talking with our neighbor, I did a trail check on the rest of our property. The only thing across the trail was a small Maple that I bucked up and brought home.


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> I just use some tarps or metal roofing with weights if you have it. It's easy enough and less water is good IMO. I only cover about 6 inches down the face with the tarps. With a rigid roof a decent overhang is nice. Probably not necessary but it can't hurt.


ya it would be a lot of metal roofing that i don't have and would need to buy.  Have lots of tarps, and you're right - top covered is better than not, but it's gonna be a bit of a PIA getting the tarps secured for overwinter in a way that's gonna make them last the winter, and not fill with snow and fall down between the stacks.   I guess i could bridge the gaps with scrap wood, but now we're talking a whole project that I won't likely have the physical ability to do, which is the crux of why i'm asking.


----------



## MissMac

NickW said:


> I'm good without top covering in WI. I move my winters supply indoors starting in August or September during dry snaps a little at a time to allow more surface moisture to evaporate off.
> 
> Cheap tarps that rip and get holes are worse than no cover because it allows moisture in but then doesn't allow it back out.


Ya, but would you leave your stacks out in the element over winter without top covering?  This wood isn't getting moved somewhere cozy before the snow flies


----------



## MissMac

Here's the progress so far with my stacking:





My plan is to stack 4 rows deep.  There is a bit of a gap between rows 1&2, and will be the same for 3&4.  I'm not even sure that all the wood is going to fit into the 4 stacks, but I'll figure that out when I get there.  

I am definitely not farting around with tarps this summer.  These stacks will sit as is, but then I'm trying to decide how/if to top cover for the winter as I previously mentioned.  I don't want to attempt something that leads to instability or toppling.

On a different note, each of those completed rows is roughly 1.5 cords, so I think it's safe to say that I made out like a bandit on this particular transaction, and will definitely stick with this supplier and method so long as my body will cooperate.  Got way more wood than the 4 cords I paid for.


----------



## Caw

MissMac said:


> ya it would be a lot of metal roofing that i don't have and would need to buy.  Have lots of tarps, and you're right - top covered is better than not, but it's gonna be a bit of a PIA getting the tarps secured for overwinter in a way that's gonna make them last the winter, and not fill with snow and fall down between the stacks.   I guess i could bridge the gaps with scrap wood, but now we're talking a whole project that I won't likely have the physical ability to do, which is the crux of why i'm asking.


 
I have 2 x 1 cord stacks with an 8 inch gap and I just run the tarp over both doubled. No need to bridge the gap. If the tarps are secure it'll brige 8 inches easily. I just use tarp ties, little balls with bungees. The other side tarp clips and the same thing. It's very easy and budget friendly just a pita to resecure every time you want to remove wood. It's a great option in the non burning season though on a budget. 

Nothing beats a roof with a good overhang though. Best of both worlds. On the agenda when lumber is reasonable again.


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> I have 2 x 1 cord stacks with an 8 inch gap and I just run the tarp over both doubled. No need to bridge the gap. If the tarps are secure it'll brige 8 inches easily. I just use tarp ties, little balls with bungees. The other side tarp clips and the same thing. It's very easy and budget friendly just a pita to resecure every time you want to remove wood. It's a great option in the non burning season though on a budget.
> 
> Nothing beats a roof with a good overhang though. Best of both worlds. On the agenda when lumber is reasonable again.


Hey thanks for the details on your set-up.  I see you're in an area that gets snow, so it's nice to hear that your tarping over the gap holds up.  My concern is that the weight of the snow on top of the tarp will cause the tarp to sag in the gap, and cause things to topple, or rip open.  But perhaps I'll just throw a tarp over the whole shibang in September and see what happens!


----------



## kennyp2339

MissMac said:


> I don't want to attempt something that leads to instability or toppling.


I've done this method before and will do it again, I just run a center strip of wood right down the middle about a foot above the rest of the pile to make a ridge so the tarp self drains, didnt have any issues with the tarp ripping and all water / snow was able to drain away easily, plus it sort of acts like an air vent to.


----------



## kennyp2339

Spent yesterday running fire calls and doing more yard work, got the top soil patches down, over seeding done and a light application of lawn food in before the rain came, unfortunately the rain wasnt as advertised, the forecast called for a 1/2 to 3/4" total, we ended up getting .12" which wasnt nearly enough for anything.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> I've done this method before and will do it again, I just run a center strip of wood right down the middle about a foot above the rest of the pile to make a ridge so the tarp self drains, didnt have any issues with the tarp ripping and all water / snow was able to drain away easily, plus it sort of acts like an air vent to.


I've done this with a rope as well.


----------



## Solarguy3500

This weekend I added another section onto my pallet woodshed and started stacking some maple in it. I just need to cut another one of my 16' long old metal roofing panels into 3 pieces for the roof.





In the area where I'm building these woodsheds, I had 2 big dead maples dropped in the lawn in late 2019 and I've been working on cutting it up and splitting it this spring. When those trees fell, a couple of branches stuck deep into the ground so I had a couple branches sticking out of the ground. I don't have a tractor, so the old International Scout got to pull double duty again as a skidder to pull them out.






That one left quite a hole. It was in there pretty good.


----------



## MissMac

spent the afternoon stacking, and made some progress:








I think I can safely say that I'm gonna have to put another row of pallets down and go six rows deep to get it all stacked.  I have a good cord of Manitoba maple that I need to add to the pile, so six deep it is I guess.  Was a beautiful sunny day, and a great day for puttering.  Two weeks today until shoulder surgery - I should have it all wrapped up in time so long as my joints cooperate


----------



## Diabel

MissMac said:


> Two weeks today until shoulder surgery - I should have it all wrapped up in time so long as my joints cooperate


I am sure everything will go well! Please take care and check in once you are back and running!
Btw stacks look perfect!


----------



## thewoodlands

Not pictured was a load of Ironwood from up top and a nice long ride with the wife when I dug up four bags of leeks for two neighbors.

I finally felled the last Yellow Birch in the sandpit area, it had a heavy peppermint smell to it, it's all bucked up and ready to split. I didn't cut my usual 12 face cord this spring but after spitting & stacking what I did cut, I should have a total of 52 to 53 face cord up.


----------



## SpaceBus

I changed the HST filter on the tractor yesterday. Before doing this I tried to find videos of other people doing this, some kind of literature about it, etc. The manual just says to remove the filter and put a new one on. I figured a bit of fluid would be lost, but I only got 2.5 gallons extra fluid to have on hand. Yeah, it just dumped everywhere once the filter started coming off. I even tried to get the filter side of the tractor higher in the air. So the tractor will be parked until the 10 gallons of Mobil 424 at $225 shipped arrives here. Not the worst day ever, but frustrating.


----------



## NickW

Started moving my firewood stacks on our property up north after the excavator said it will help drainage to take the little knob they are on down plus give me more fill.

Footings went in yesterday. Horrible time to be needing lumber - frustrations about that are in the lumber prices thread... already warned the wife that finishes and phase 2 (basement bedrooms and bathroom) will probably be delayed.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> Not pictured was a load of Ironwood from up top and a nice long ride with the wife when I dug up four bags of leeks for two neighbors.
> 
> I finally felled the last Yellow Birch in the sandpit area, it had a heavy peppermint smell to it, it's all bucked up and ready to split. I didn't cut my usual 12 face cord this spring but after spitting & stacking what I did cut, I should have a total of 52 to 53 face cord up.


I always wondered from your pictures how much wood you have on hand - so around 18 full cords?  Wow - that's great!


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> I always wondered from your pictures how much wood you have on hand - so around 18 full cords?  Wow - that's great!


I haven't done the conversion yet but I'm thinking 18 full cord would be high but for not getting much firewood last fall or this spring, we'll take it.

We also burned 50 bags of pellets this past heating season, heating from the basement can be tough once the colder weather hits.


----------



## thewoodlands

I filled a face cord stack (the third stack in from the left) that was about 1/4 full before today, I added some Yellow Birch and Maple to it.

Before I did the above, I took a load of leaves up to the trail I've been working on, the boss raked them up yesterday. We're finally getting some rain, Accu has us getting about half an inch.

From left to right we have, a face cord of seasoned Ironwood, a face of Beech, a face of Beech, Sugar Maple, Soft Maple, Yellow Birch and the last stack in the front row is another face of American Hophornbeam or Ironwood.


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> I always wondered from your pictures how much wood you have on hand - so around 18 full cords?  Wow - that's great!


I just did the conversion, we have 16.83 full cords stacked, I'm thinking that the wood I cut this spring will put us pretty close to 18 full cord, so you're correct on the total.

The length of our firewood is just under 16 inches (15 3/4 ) our stack height is 48 inches and the length of a face cord stack is 96 inches, hopefully I did the conversion right.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> I just did the conversion, we have 16.83 full cords stacked, I'm thinking that the wood I cut this spring will put us pretty close to 18 full cord, so you're correct on the total.
> 
> The length of our firewood is just under 16 inches (15 3/4 ) our stack height is 48 inches and the length of a face cord stack is 96 inches, hopefully I did the conversion right.



That's great!  Must feel really good sitting on so much well seasoned wood.  I use this little cord calculator:


			Office of the Maine AG: Firewood (Cord) Calculator
		


How much wood do you burn in an average winter?


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> That's great!  Must feel really good sitting on so much well seasoned wood.  I use this little cord calculator:
> 
> 
> Office of the Maine AG: Firewood (Cord) Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> How much wood do you burn in an average winter?


Hardwood between 10-12 face cord. Shoulder season wood we burn between 4-6 face cord of Pine.

I had forgot we had six face cord of shoulder season wood stack in a different area so your first estimate was pretty dang close.

We're loaded with White Pine after the clearing we did for the new garage in 2018, I can't burn it fast enough.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> Hardwood between 10-12 face cord. Shoulder season wood we burn between 4-6 face cord of Pine.
> 
> I had forgot we had six face cord of shoulder season wood stack in a different area so your first estimate was pretty dang close.
> 
> We're loaded with White Pine after the clearing we did for the new garage in 2018, I can't burn it fast enough.


Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!

I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


My wife usually can't stand the smell of smoke, but if a bit of spruce, fir, or tamarack smoke drifts out while I'm lighting the stove she doesn't mind, maybe won't even notice. On the other hand if a gust comes down the chimney while I'm lighting up hardwoods she can smell it instantly, even upstairs in the bathroom. The only pine I've burned in my stove is kiln dried carpentry scraps, but they do smell pretty good. I like to use it in my outdoor rocket cookstove. So far I've only burned the softwoods I mentioned, birch, hard maple, poplar, and a bit of cherry, hard maple smells like burning BBQ sauce.


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## NickW

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


In 3 years I bet you'll be singing the praises of ash. Lights well, burns pretty hot, lasts fairly long, coals well. When it's really cold and I need a lot of BTU's, in the late afternoon or early evening I run a load of softwood to burn down the coals before the overnight load of hardwood. If it gets too late, I'll burn it down with bark instead. I usually keep a couple of crates of bark on hand for burning the coals down. Note that you'll have way more ashes from hardwood. It's not called ash for nothing...


----------



## kennyp2339

@NickW I think your enter button is broke


----------



## NickW

kennyp2339 said:


> @NickW I think your enter button is broke


It was important. I figured I'd post it twice...


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Right on!  It's so nice that you have access to so many different types of wood.  I think I would fall even deeper into my firewood obsession if I had access to all those species, and could introduce that variable to my burning to fine-tune my operations depending on the weather and fire that I wanted.  As it is, I'm so excited to get into the winter where I'll be burning my newly acquired ash, which I've never had before!
> 
> I love burning pine.  It's just so easy to burn, and I love the smell of it.  I will always always take pine when I can get my hands on it, and as far as scrounging/harvesting for myself, it's what's available up here.  Nothing beats a pine fire for me, but ask me again in 3 years.


We haven't burned much Ash either but since EAB hit our county, I started felling them. We have 24 face cord of Ash that is seasoned and ready. We still have some nice trees that are still up and look good, I hate felling them but I've seen videos of dead Ash being felled after the EAB killed it, it shatters like glass when it hits the ground.


----------



## kennyp2339

thewoodlands said:


> Ash being felled after the EAB killed it, it shatters like glass when it hits the ground.


It sure does, the inner heart wood separates from the outer layers, its also fairly dangerous to drop them dead, you need to notch then plunge cut, never notch and start from the back like typical trees


----------



## thewoodlands

I took another load of leaves, pine needles and some bark up to the trail I've been working on, after that I picked some Ironwood up that I cut after putting in a new trail early this spring.

I grabbed another Ironwood that was starting to rot on the backside, that pretty much made a full load which I brought down to the new splitting area until I open up an area for stacking a face cord.

The second picture is the Ironwood I felled.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> It sure does, the inner heart wood separates from the outer layers, its also fairly dangerous to drop them dead, you need to notch then plunge cut, never notch and start from the back like typical trees


Where would you start the plunge if not from the opposite side of the hinge?


----------



## Diabel

I have never done a plunge cut. It makes so much sense in terms of physics. Should not all the “leaners” be cut such way? Hell all trees?


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> Where would you start the plunge if not from the opposite side of the hinge?


so you start kinda in the middle of the tree, leaving enough holding wood, and then slowly work your way back to the side opposite the notch.  so to start it, you have to bore the nose of your bar into the tree, which is easy to do - just make sure that you start the cut first a bit before swinging the bar around to plunge the tip, otherwise you'll get some mighty kickback.  you leave enough wood on the non-notch side so that you remove the bar, and then finish the cut about 1/2 inch lower than the plunge, this time cutting towards your notch like you normally do on a back-cut.  doing it this way relieves the tension and possibility of a bad barber chair/uncontrolled tree fall.  also use this on heavy leaners.  i'm sure there's lots of videos on google.  

edit:  sorry, i neglected to say that the plunge cut is parallel to your notch (i.e. along the same plane that you'd normally make your back cut, only you're starting in the middle of the tree working out) - the pics should clarify


----------



## MissMac

Diabel said:


> I have never done a plunge cut. It makes so much sense in terms of physics. Should not all the “leaners” be cut such way? Hell all trees?


yes, heavy leaners for sure


----------



## MissMac

bad pic, but it gives you the idea


----------



## NickW

Diabel said:


> I have never done a plunge cut. It makes so much sense in terms of physics. Should not all the “leaners” be cut such way? Hell all trees?


I've never done one either. I can see how it would minimize tearout and the chance of barber chairing... especially on those brittle dead ash that want to fall apart.

Someone please advise exactly how it is done. I pulled up a video that wasn't really clear... It appears you make a small notch on the side it leans to, then plunge cut through the middle parallel to the notch and above it, then cut from the back side into the plunge cut? The video showed him making  a plunge cut perpendicular to the notch but later showed there was one parallel... do you do both parallel and perpendicular to the notch?


----------



## NickW

I see... I was typing when @MissMac posted ..


----------



## SpaceBus

I may try that.


----------



## kennyp2339

What @MissMac described is the safest approach for these tree's when cutting from the ground, like mentioned earlier the inner heart wood separates itself from the outer layer  once the tree dies and the water / nutrients stop flowing. Also you want to be looking up, like any dead tree the tops are the first to go and ash has that characteristic of limb wood near the crotches getting extremely weak first.
Best advice I can give, cut these tree's down when there still alive, they dont die overnight, it takes a couple of years and thanks to nature itself, there are clues to a sick ash tree. 1st - some tree's under stress will seed out, and a lot of seed to. 2nd - canopy coverage will get thinner with time and the tree will loose all its leaves if any drought stress occurs due to already combating the borer. 3rd - wood peckers will attach the trunk and leave "blonde" spots that are very noticeable, its just bark peeled off so they can eat the borer. You start noticing these clues, its time for it to go before you have to play chainsaw roulette. 
For those with tree's like these growing near homes, or area's with frequent people near by and need a tree service to work them up, its way cheaper for a service to take a live one down then a dead one, especially if its a climber, about 99% of all tree services that offer climbing to remove tree's will not touch a dead ash tree, they are to unstable to climb and either a back yard machine or crane is needed to take them down (big $$$)


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> What @MissMac described is the safest approach for these tree's when cutting from the ground, like mentioned earlier the inner heart wood separates itself from the outer layer  once the tree dies and the water / nutrients stop flowing. Also you want to be looking up, like any dead tree the tops are the first to go and ash has that characteristic of limb wood near the crotches getting extremely weak first.
> Best advice I can give, cut these tree's down when there still alive, they dont die overnight, it takes a couple of years and thanks to nature itself, there are clues to a sick ash tree. 1st - some tree's under stress will seed out, and a lot of seed to. 2nd - canopy coverage will get thinner with time and the tree will loose all its leaves if any drought stress occurs due to already combating the borer. 3rd - wood peckers will attach the trunk and leave "blonde" spots that are very noticeable, its just bark peeled off so they can eat the borer. You start noticing these clues, its time for it to go before you have to play chainsaw roulette.
> For those with tree's like these growing near homes, or area's with frequent people near by and need a tree service to work them up, its way cheaper for a service to take a live one down then a dead one, especially if its a climber, about 99% of all tree services that offer climbing to remove tree's will not touch a dead ash tree, they are to unstable to climb and either a back yard machine or crane is needed to take them down (big $$$).


Cutting dead trees is serious business for all the reasons you've mentioned.  I totally agree - better to take them when they're alive.  So much unpredictability cutting rotten trees, and so many ways for them to jump up and bite you.  Definitely need to maintain a lot of situational awareness, and like you said - look up.  A lot.

I loved doing boring cuts once I learned them.  When I was in fire, my crew would go out training and we'd bore everything, just for fun!  Most of the trees that I dropped that required a bore cut were heavy leaners - very few dead trees.  I honestly avoid dropping widow makers at all costs unless it was absolutely necessary - like in the middle of a helipad or something.


----------



## kennyp2339

MissMac said:


> When I was in fire, my crew would go out training and we'd bore everything, just for fun!


I've taken a few wildland fire fighting classes myself, mainly to supplement our state crews if we have a local fire at my location, I have done a few calls but nothing serious and actually really not into it as much as I thought I would be, still love structure firefighting though, that will stick with me forever.


----------



## SpaceBus

Sometimes my back cuts don't line up with my hinge cut properly, especially on larger trees. I think the bore cut method should really help keep nice alignment and work well in combination with my skidding winch. Soon I'd like to get a high powered electric winch for my truck so I can have extra peace of mind when felling trees close to structures.


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> Sometimes my back cuts don't line up with my hinge cut properly, especially on larger trees. I think the bore cut method should really help keep nice alignment and work well in combination with my skidding winch. Soon I'd like to get a high powered electric winch for my truck so I can have extra peace of mind when felling trees close to structures.


Do you find that the tip of your bar dips?  This is a pretty common thing i've seen on back cuts.

It can be helpful to 'score' a line around the tree along the plane that you want to back cut before you start actually making the cut.  It can help you line things up.  Plus, you can pause a few times while making the cut to ensure that you're on track.  Having the nose of the bar dip down is a pretty common thing, which can result in undercutting the hinge wood on the side opposite from where you're standing.


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> Do you find that the tip of your bar dips?  This is a pretty common thing i've seen on back cuts.
> 
> It can be helpful to 'score' a line around the tree along the plane that you want to back cut before you start actually making the cut.  It can help you line things up.  Plus, you can pause a few times while making the cut to ensure that you're on track.  Having the nose of the bar dip down is a pretty common thing, which can result in undercutting the hinge wood on the side opposite from where you're standing.



It's not a bar tip thing, I just don't usually cut the line level or I go too high or low. A few months ago I started to score a line with the saw all the way around the tree after seeing some professional tree fellers doing it in a video. Keeping the bar in constant contact with the tree while scoring "corner to corner," so to speak, has helped me. Sometimes I also cut the hinge crooked, but I just take off more material until it is right. After reading some posts, probably in the 2019 version of this thread, I started doing the "Humboldt" cut for the hinge and I like that much better. It's easier on my stump grinder and the trees tend to fall more accurately. About a month ago I started working on a new trail/future pasture and felled all the trees without using my PTO winch, but I also wasn't at risk of hitting anything important. All of the trees fell accurately, except for one that jumped off the stump 90* from where I wanted it to. As soon as I felt it start to give I dropped the saw and utilized my escape route. Thankfully nothing bad happened, but the tree is hung up about 70' in the air with the but on the ground. No big deal, I'll pull it down with the winch once the ground dries out a bit, but I almost pooped myself when that tree jumped off the stump.


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> It's not a bar tip thing, I just don't usually cut the line level or I go too high or low. A few months ago I started to score a line with the saw all the way around the tree after seeing some professional tree fellers doing it in a video. Keeping the bar in constant contact with the tree while scoring "corner to corner," so to speak, has helped me. Sometimes I also cut the hinge crooked, but I just take off more material until it is right. After reading some posts, probably in the 2019 version of this thread, I started doing the "Humboldt" cut for the hinge and I like that much better. It's easier on my stump grinder and the trees tend to fall more accurately. About a month ago I started working on a new trail/future pasture and felled all the trees without using my PTO winch, but I also wasn't at risk of hitting anything important. All of the trees fell accurately, except for one that jumped off the stump 90* from where I wanted it to. As soon as I felt it start to give I dropped the saw and utilized my escape route. Thankfully nothing bad happened, but the tree is hung up about 70' in the air with the but on the ground. No big deal, I'll pull it down with the winch once the ground dries out a bit, but I almost pooped myself when that tree jumped off the stump.


Humboldt notches are usually what loggers will use because it maximizes the merchantable timber they harvest at the base of the tree.  As long as you find something that works for you, it's all good.  Good idea to clean up your notch before you start your back cut, as dutch cuts can create some hazards.

Too bad about that one tree, but great that you had an escape route that worked.  It is incredible how quickly trees can jump, twirl, spin, break off etc.  You don't realize how scary it is until you experience a close call.  Glad you're alright.


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> Humboldt notches are usually what loggers will use because it maximizes the merchantable timber they harvest at the base of the tree.  As long as you find something that works for you, it's all good.  Good idea to clean up your notch before you start your back cut, as dutch cuts can create some hazards.
> 
> Too bad about that one tree, but great that you had an escape route that worked.  It is incredible how quickly trees can jump, twirl, spin, break off etc.  You don't realize how scary it is until you experience a close call.  Glad you're alright.


I've had a number of trees do weird things on me, but usually I have a helper operating the winch. Last spring the ROPS on my tractor caught a rotten tamarack that had a mind of its own. I wear all my gear and always have an escape route cleared.

I'm also cutting logs for my own sawmill, so I do appreciate the increased log length from the Humboldt cut.


----------



## MissMac

Well, the pile is stacked:








I've still got some more ash from this year's haul to add - the big bruisers that I offloaded up by my wood shed, plus a few pieces that I have to cut with the saw.

Then, I'll tack on the maple, and my wood-ing will be done.  Feels sooo good to get through that pile.  What a relief and a blessing to be sitting this good this early in the year.  Happy weekend all


----------



## heavy hammer

I was able to get 3 truck loads from work this week all locust that they cut down and just pushed into a pile.


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife informed me this morning that a branch from a Cherry tree was down across a walking trail and the UTV trail so I bucked that up before checking the all the other trails.

Picture 1741 is the back gully, 1742 - 1747 is the downed Cherry branch, 1748 - 1750 is an existing trail that will be cleared once I bring my mudder chains with me, 1751 is an old skidder trail that I finally cleared out by hand, this trail will give me more room for the Kubota and the last picture are some Beech rounds.


----------



## Solarguy3500

I have an area below the house that is in full sun all day and it's fairly flat.



I have been planning on stacking my wood there but there wasn't a good way to get wood down there as the slope to get down there is pretty steep.


I have been meaning to cut a path through the woods from a flat area of my property for access, and today I got around to it.


While I was cutting the path, I bucked a beech tree that was standing dead that I dropped over the winter but hadn't gotten around to bucking yet.


I also found a couple of really beautiful flowers that I thought I would share a picture of.


----------



## MissMac

Well, had a productive weekend to be sure.  Bucked, split and stacked 2 truckloads of poplar I had laying around in 4ft lengths, which finished off row 5 and laid a good base for row 6.



Then got to stacking that twisted Manitoba maple I have.  I got all but one truckload done.  Row six is a hot mess of ugly splits, but man I can see the finish line.




My newest uglies bin (my IBC tote cage) is almost full, and is working out really well.  I made a top cover for it, which I plan on leaving on it all summer.  Since things are just pile in there, it will be a bit more difficult for the wind to blow through like it can on the stacks.  I am a total scrounge when it comes to my wood, and don't waste a stick.  My uglies throw nice heat too 

I wrapped a pallet in pallet-wrap with the seam running upslope/downslope so that water doesn't get stuck at the seams.  Then I propped it up on an old fence post on top of the cage to help the water run off.  The pallet wrap will still let some sun through, and I'm excited to see how well it holds up . It's even got a nice overhang.






Another wonderful weekend.  Hope you all enjoyed some fresh air too


----------



## thewoodlands

I cleared the trail coming off the hill, I think the wood in the picture is Ash but I'm not sure,  I did go down it but on the way back, I took my regular route. The trail I cleared today needs some work near the bottom where it has a pretty good dip on the right side when heading down.


----------



## thewoodlands

After clearing the trail, I saw the two Maples in picture 1764 when riding the trail that runs below so I went up to the trail nearest the Maples. The Maples are near the edge of a drop off so I might be able to buck it up and roll it down hill for easier access. In picture 1769 is a big ole rotting something that would need to be cleared out if I want to split up there.

On the last hill I checked, I found a wind damaged Beech on the ground so I cut one load before heading home, hopefully the main trunk of the Beech which is still up is good.


----------



## EbS-P

Diabel said:


> I have never done a plunge cut. It makes so much sense in terms of physics. Should not all the “leaners” be cut such way? Hell all trees?


Eastern loggers plunge every tree.  Standard practice out here from what I gather.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Eastern loggers plunge every tree.  Standard practice out here from what I gather.


i'm going to try it next time I am felling.


----------



## Caw

MissMac said:


> Well, had a productive weekend to be sure.  Bucked, split and stacked 2 truckloads of poplar I had laying around in 4ft lengths, which finished off row 5 and laid a good base for row 6.
> View attachment 278401
> 
> 
> Then got to stacking that twisted Manitoba maple I have.  I got all but one truckload done.  Row six is a hot mess of ugly splits, but man I can see the finish line.
> 
> View attachment 278402
> 
> 
> My newest uglies bin (my IBC tote cage) is almost full, and is working out really well.  I made a top cover for it, which I plan on leaving on it all summer.  Since things are just pile in there, it will be a bit more difficult for the wind to blow through like it can on the stacks.  I am a total scrounge when it comes to my wood, and don't waste a stick.  My uglies throw nice heat too
> 
> I wrapped a pallet in pallet-wrap with the seam running upslope/downslope so that water doesn't get stuck at the seams.  Then I propped it up on an old fence post on top of the cage to help the water run off.  The pallet wrap will still let some sun through, and I'm excited to see how well it holds up . It's even got a nice overhang.
> 
> View attachment 278403
> 
> View attachment 278404
> 
> 
> Another wonderful weekend.  Hope you all enjoyed some fresh air too



Looks great. Whats the total cordage you ended up with?

Ive been done with my stacks for a month now but my brother in-law is getting two big standing dead red oak on his property line taken down next week. I took a couple hours yesterday to sharpen and tune up my saw and axes...a job that should take 30 mins but you know, two little kids lol. Hoping to get 1/2 to 1 cord out of it, he's splitting the cost with his neighbor so they may want half to wood too we'll see. I'll be there first thing!

My wife knows me too well. The second he mentioned trees her expression changes to "oh no" and she looks over at me who is grinning like a little kid. Hahaha. She likes being warm and is now addicted to wood heat though so it's a good thing.

My son is in K and making new friends and every time we go to a new house the first think I look at are the trees. Anything standing dead? Leaners? Species? My name is Caw and I'm an addict!


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> Whats the total cordage you ended up with?


I'd say that I got a healthy 6 cords of ash out of those 12 truck loads i dragged home this spring.  In total, I have about 16 cords css at my place - needless to say I'm super pleased


----------



## Diabel

MissMac said:


> I'd say that I got a healthy 6 cords of ash out of those 12 truck loads i dragged home this spring.  In total, I have about 16 cords css at my place - needless to say I'm super pleased


Nice work! The poplar might be ready by the fall if loosely stacked. But I am sure you have other supplies that are burn ready. Either way, nice to be  ahead.


----------



## Caw

Diabel said:


> Nice work! The poplar might be ready by the fall if loosely stacked. But I am sure you have other supplies that are burn ready. Either way, nice to be  ahead.



Oh yea poplar will be ready this year for sure with good sun/wind exposure. I love it for shoulder season. Ive had good luck getting cherry, soft maple, and standing dead ash ready in one summer too just top covered. I'm willing to bet pine would also be fine but I've never tried since I live in such a dense hardwood climate.

Id use more poplar if I had it to save my maple but soft maple makes great should season wood too. Its my most abundant wood (I can see 30+ soft maple out my wind now!) so I use it year round but it excels in shorter burn situations. I mix it with my oak/ash when it gets cold to get more out of it.

If I could only have one log and it was a choice between poplar and a hardwood I'd obviously take the hardwood but I never say no to free poplar! Hmm, or any wood for that matter except pine. Because I'm an addict.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started late today but another load of Beech made it to the new splitting area. I was able to get another four or so bigger rounds and then fell the smaller Beech that was next to  or growing out of the damaged Beech.

I also noticed a dead Beech that is next to another smaller Beech that has some bark damage to it, I'll grab both those and a few more on another day.


----------



## MissMac

Diabel said:


> Nice work! The poplar might be ready by the fall if loosely stacked. But I am sure you have other supplies that are burn ready. Either way, nice to be  ahead.


Ya i don't need any of this wood for next year.  All of this wood in the pics i've been posting is for year 3+


----------



## Diabel

Your beech trees looks great! Mine will grow to about 10” across and then the beech blight hits them! Dead within two years after that.


----------



## NickW

Cut & split some pine today to give the excavator more room to work around the new cabin foundation for backfilling. Wishing I had kept the logs over 8' and had a sawmill out last year.... Foundation is in and partially insulated. Hobo packet on some coals. Going to fish from the pier after dinner.


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> Your beech trees looks great! Mine will grow to about 10” across and then the beech blight hits them! Dead within two years after that.


The disease hits them here too, I'm starting to take some before they get it and some hills need  thinning so the younger trees can grow.

I've never taken many Beech trees since we bought the lot (end of 2006) but there are a bunch in the area I'm working so I'm looking for 2 or 3 face cord.

I'm sure some are producing nuts which the deer eat so those will stay vertical until mother nature takes them.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled three more Beech today, two loads came home with some still up in the woods. 

I also brought the shovel with me and dug up some leeks, a nice bag for my neighbor and a smaller bag for us so the wife can make potato leek soup.


----------



## SpaceBus

thewoodlands said:


> I felled three more Beech today, two loads came home with some still up in the woods.
> 
> I also brought the shovel with me and dug up some leeks, a nice bag for my neighbor and a smaller bag for us so the wife can make potato leek soup.


Do you have wild leeks growing in your forest?


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you have wild leeks growing in your forest?


Yes, I usually get certain people on our street some every year.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> Do you have wild leeks growing in your forest?


An older thread.




__





						Wild Leeks
					

Did some wild leek icking tonight for my father, half the Italian American Clun and a few others. I hit three spots, the first spot a small deer was up the hill eating the tops about 40 yards from me, the seccond spot I never took any pictures and the third had more deer about 80-100 yards away...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## SpaceBus

I would love to propagate some wild leeks on my property. If I had enough leeks I would put them in everything.


----------



## thewoodlands

SpaceBus said:


> I would love to propagate some wild leeks on my property. If I had enough leeks I would put them in everything.


The leek greens are the first things to come up just after or even before the snow is gone and the deer eat the tops.


----------



## NickW

I wonder if that's what I ran over down in our valley with the ATV that smelled like onion...? Big, wide green leaves that almost looked like tulip greens?


----------



## Diabel

I have bunch of that as well. Good to know (thank you). Apparently I have wild garlic too but have not found any yet.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took another Beech that was rotting at the base and on the second load I hauled out, I added some damaged Maple. I'm hoping that I can add two more Beech and more damaged Maple and start spitting & stacking.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another damaged Beech and Maple today and then bucked up more rounds off the Maple that was felled yesterday.

Pictures 1805 through 1808 are the Beech, 1809 through 1817 is the damaged Maple I felled today.


----------



## thewoodlands

The last three pictures are more rounds I bucked up today from the damaged Maple I felled yesterday.


----------



## thewoodlands

This Beech had some rot setting in so I felled it today and brought out two loads.


----------



## thewoodlands

I brought home another three loads of Beech, the first load I bucked up is what was left in picture 1830 and then added some limb wood (not pictured) the second load was from a rotting Beech in pictures 1833 - 1835 and the last load was a dead Beech in pictures 1837 - 1842.


----------



## clancey

Its nice to have you people clean out the dead trees and fallen branches and stuff and make it a renewable project instead of becoming a fire hazard. But this sure involves a lot of work for I looked up all the equipment that is needed just to make the job of cutting wood easier and so much stuff needed and a lot of it is a puzzle to me on how to use it...My references was Northern Tool and Equipment book. You work hard but do have some nice days as well in beautiful places and you can gather you thoughts. Today I was in the mist of checking out wood prices in  the city here for it to be delivered--wow---just for 1/4 of a cord of mixed wood is (sit down now)..extending from : 140.00--to 190.00 cut under 18 inches if I request this otherwise longer. Now once I get this wood do I have to split it or should I request that too? Always enjoy the pictures on this thread and I pretend I am in the woods...lol clancey


----------



## MissMac

Finished stacking the uglies today.  I am officially done my wood, and am off to shoulder surgery tomorrow.  You fellas play safe and enjoy your time in the woods 

Melissa


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Finished stacking the uglies today.  I am officially done my wood, and am off to shoulder surgery tomorrow.  You fellas play safe and enjoy your time in the woods
> 
> Melissa
> 
> 
> View attachment 278667
> 
> 
> View attachment 278668


Great job @MissMac , I hope everything goes well with your surgery.


----------



## clancey

Best wishes with the shoulder surgery..I broke my shoulder about two years ago and its no fun...Hope you have a real good support system of family and friends and you will do just fine with rehabilitation. So sorry you need to go through with this...sympathy given and get well and hoping you are  moving around with it real soon..----don't overdue it now..Best wishes and God speed you get well..clancey


----------



## Solarguy3500

MissMac said:


> Finished stacking the uglies today.  I am officially done my wood, and am off to shoulder surgery tomorrow.  You fellas play safe and enjoy your time in the woods
> 
> Melissa
> 
> 
> View attachment 278667
> 
> 
> View attachment 278668



That's a beautiful sight! Those stacks look great!

I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> Finished stacking the uglies today.  I am officially done my wood, and am off to shoulder surgery tomorrow.  You fellas play safe and enjoy your time in the woods
> 
> Melissa
> 
> 
> View attachment 278667
> 
> 
> View attachment 278668


That’s an impressive stack of btu’s, lots of work but well worth it. Looks great. Best wishes on your surgery & recovery.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took two damaged Maples, the first was rotting from the top down and the second from the base up. I hauled two loads of rounds and the third was some limb wood from one of the trees.


----------



## clancey

Look at that pretty deer looking at you...cute,,,,What is that green stuff on the tree barks? clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Look at that pretty deer looking at you...cute,,,,What is that green stuff on the tree barks? clancey


After I felled the tree, the deer came over to eat some of the top. There is moss on the base and wild leeks growing up from the forest floor.


----------



## thewoodlands

Two more trailer loads of Maple came out today.

In picture 1861 you can see the two topped off Maple, 1862 is just a picture, 1863 is the first Maple down, 1864 is the Maple heading to a ridge, 1867 is the second Maple, 1868 is the Maple heading home, and 1869 is heading up to the ridge out of the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

Earlier in May I started to fell some Beech and then some Maple, the splitting and stacking should start next week. The Beech and Maple either was topped off or rotting at the base so it was time to take them. Hopefully I can get more Maple out tomorrow and Friday.

I'm hoping for two or three face cord of Beech and one or two face cord of Maple de[pending on how much more Maple I get out.

For this year we have 24 face cord of Ash ready (we burn 12) and 3 face cord of American Hophornbeam or Ironwood.


----------



## clancey

Don't overdo it now you will  have shoulder problems---looks so beautiful and I see that you have your little trailer matching the color of your blue jeep looking vehical...I also see the moon in one of those pictures--working late...ha...Nice pictures thanks..clancey


----------



## moresnow

thewoodlands said:


> Two more trailer loads of Maple came out today.
> 
> In picture 1861 you can see the two topped off Maple, 1862 is just a picture, 1863 is the first Maple down, 1864 is the Maple heading to a ridge, 1867 is the second Maple, 1868 is the Maple heading home, and 1869 is heading up to the ridge out of the woods.


You have a very manageable timber for this time of year. Mine is already wall to wall, chest high undergrowth. No fun for scrounging. Ticks galore as well.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Don't overdo it now you will  have shoulder problems---looks so beautiful and I see that you have your little trailer matching the color of your blue jeep looking vehical...I also see the moon in one of those pictures--working late...ha...Nice pictures thanks..clancey





moresnow said:


> You have a very manageable timber for this time of year. Mine is already wall to wall, chest high undergrowth. No fun for scrounging. Ticks galore as well.


Everything should start changing here with our temps jumping up, I haven't pulled off or seen any ticks yet but I'm sure that time is coming.

Pretty soon it will be time for some rides in the boat and trail maintenance along with taking care of the tops.


----------



## SpaceBus

Took down five decent sized balsam fir trees today. @MissMac I tried the bore cut on the three larger trees and really liked it. The only problem I had was the saw getting pinched due to the tension from the skidding winch. Both times I just used the MS150 to finish cutting the "holding wood". The third tree went down with the 460 trapped and landed right on the bar. I'm torn between a 16 and 18" bar to replace the bent 20" bar. Just going to break one or two of my 20" loops into whatever size I end up with.


----------



## kennyp2339

SpaceBus said:


> I tried the bore cut on the three larger trees and really liked it.


Hey after the bore cut is made you can slid 2 wedges on either side of the bore, give it a wack and that will pre-load the wood so when you hit the back hold wood it will go forward towards the notch, eliminating the need for the winch, unless its a heavy leaner and you need to coach the tree forward.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> Hey after the bore cut is made you can slid 2 wedges on either side of the bore, give it a wack and that will pre-load the wood so when you hit the back hold wood it will go forward towards the notch, eliminating the need for the winch, unless its a heavy leaner and you need to coach the tree forward.


I used the winch because all five trees had sweep or were leaning towards the house. Generally if the tree is under 12" DBH I don't really involve the winch, unless it is really close to the house or otherwise spooky. Good tip on the wedges though, could probably have saved my bar from getting pinched and ultimately trashed.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> I used the winch because all five trees had sweep or were leaning towards the house. Generally if the tree is under 12" DBH I don't really involve the winch, unless it is really close to the house or otherwise spooky. Good tip on the wedges though, could probably have saved my bar from getting pinched and ultimately trashed.


Look up back cut first for pulling a tree off it’s lean.  Makes a lot of sense.  Make your back, cut set wedges and a bit of tension. Make under cut. Wedge / Pull it over.   I’m not gonna practice that one for the first time near my house.  I think you made out just fine with just a bent bar.  16” replacement lighter is better.  Just my thoughts from a completely inexperienced but well read desk/white board jockey.  
Evan


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Look up back cut first for pulling a tree off it’s lean.  Makes a lot of sense.  Make your back, cut set wedges and a bit of tension. Make under cut. Wedge / Pull it over.   I’m not gonna practice that one for the first time near my house.  I think you made out just fine with just a bent bar.  16” replacement lighter is better.  Just my thoughts from a completely inexperienced but well read desk/white board jockey.
> Evan


I've tried putting tension on the tree before cutting the hinge, but it's hard on the saw to cut the hinge. Perhaps wedges don't put as much tension as the winch, so could be something to add to the arsenal of knowledge. With the winch I'll probably stick to normal back cuts in the future and do the bore cut when I'm not using the winch. 

I ordered a NOS Total Super Bar (TsuMura) in 16" 3/8 .058", which was a lot harder to find than I would have imagined. It seems most 16" and shorter bars in in .325 or 3/8lp. If the 3/8lp I'm using on the mill holds up well I might even try it out for cross cutting duty. For now I'll break one of the 72dl 3/8 loops and make it into a 60dl. A few weeks ago I ordered a 16" bar for the mill saw as well, but it was somehow easy to find an OEM Husqvarna 16" .050" 3/8 bar for a large mount saw. That Archer 3/8lp comes with some very ugly cutters, which I found out the hard way when testing an 84dl loop on a 6x6 tamarack cant. The chain cuts probably 20% faster with less waste and it cleaned up very well with the grinder. Today I made a 60dl loop and cleaned it up along with the first 84dl loop. I


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> I've tried putting tension on the tree before cutting the hinge, but it's hard on the saw to cut the hinge. Perhaps wedges don't put as much tension as the winch, so could be something to add to the arsenal of knowledge. With the winch I'll probably stick to normal back cuts in the future and do the bore cut when I'm not using the winch.
> 
> I ordered a NOS Total Super Bar (TsuMura) in 16" 3/8 .058", which was a lot harder to find than I would have imagined. It seems most 16" and shorter bars in in .325 or 3/8lp. If the 3/8lp I'm using on the mill holds up well I might even try it out for cross cutting duty. For now I'll break one of the 72dl 3/8 loops and make it into a 60dl. A few weeks ago I ordered a 16" bar for the mill saw as well, but it was somehow easy to find an OEM Husqvarna 16" .050" 3/8 bar for a large mount saw. That Archer 3/8lp comes with some very ugly cutters, which I found out the hard way when testing an 84dl loop on a 6x6 tamarack cant. The chain cuts probably 20% faster with less waste and it cleaned up very well with the grinder. Today I made a 60dl loop and cleaned it up along with the first 84dl loop. I


I just started milling with my 3/8 archer full skip semi chisel 30 degree top plate out of the box.  It was not smooth...  haven’t had a chance to put it back into use since I filed it to 10 degrees and hit all the rakers.  Cant remember if this was the second or third cut.  This was almost 5 months ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Evan


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> I just started milling with my 3/8 archer full skip semi chisel 30 degree top plate out of the box.  It was not smooth...  haven’t had a chance to put it back into use since I filed it to 10 degrees and hit all the rakers.  Cant remember if this was the second or third cut.  This was almost 5 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278761
> 
> Evan


That's what my boards looked like after ripping the 6x6. I took the rakers down significantly on my 84dl loop and I want to compare that to the untouched rakers on the 60dl loop. Eventually I want to set up one of the loops in the Granberg style with every other cutter ground back to just a "scoring cutter." This is supposed to be faster and smoother.


----------



## kennyp2339

@SpaceBus WHAT! ! AGAINST THE LEAN? with a deep face cut??? - YouTube


----------



## EbS-P

kennyp2339 said:


> @SpaceBus WHAT! ! AGAINST THE LEAN? with a deep face cut??? - YouTube


August is a felling artist.


----------



## JimBear

I got a trailer load of Osage bucked up today & left the big chunk for a later day with a tractor or skid steer for loading.


----------



## EbS-P

Two more rows stacked.  2/3 live red oak. top 1/3 is poplar.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> @SpaceBus WHAT! ! AGAINST THE LEAN? with a deep face cut??? - YouTube


That's what our trees looked like when they came down, but our technique as a bit different. I'll probably do something like they did for any future trees near the house. The trees I cut weren't leaning quite that hard, so I did not have to tension before making the face cut. The electric winch is nice because it can brake in any position, but the skidding winch has a pawl every 6" or so of cable travel. My wife is also a bit overzealous with the winch and tends to pull the trees to the ground once she feels the tree start to go down. I may even show her that video.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> That's what my boards looked like after ripping the 6x6. I took the rakers down significantly on my 84dl loop and I want to compare that to the untouched rakers on the 60dl loop. Eventually I want to set up one of the loops in the Granberg style with every other cutter ground back to just a "scoring cutter." This is supposed to be faster and smoother.


Hand file on my Carleton ripping chain. First cut.  Much nicer.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Hand file on my Carleton ripping chain. First cut.  Much nicer.


The Carlton chain works well, I prefer it over the Oregon ripping chain. It will probably be a few weeks until I get the mill going again, I have to prep a new site which is all stumps at the moment. I thought you were going to be using the Archer full skip. After a few more times filing I bet you will get even smoother than that.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> The Carlton chain works well, I prefer it over the Oregon ripping chain. It will probably be a few weeks until I get the mill going again, I have to prep a new site which is all stumps at the moment. I thought you were going to be using the Archer full skip. After a few more times filing I bet you will get even smoother than that.


Have one loop of each for the 52” bar. 156dl takes to long to sharpen to only have one chain that you can only get three 11’  cuts out of.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Have one loop of each for the 52” bar. 156dl takes to long to sharpen to only have one chain that you can only get three 11’  cuts out of.


Have you thought about the Granberg Precision Grinder? I think it was $80 when I bought it and my sharpening times have gone down immensely, plus it puts a finer edge on the cutters for a better finish.


----------



## Caw

So I don't have any real social media (I prefer it this way) but I do have a fake name Facebook account to use the marketplace. I have a standing alert for free wood posts within 15 miles and as im pulling into the driveway from errands to make dinner day a guy was giving away free bucked and split pine 30 mins away.

Told the wife sorry gotta go free wood...gotta go back in an hr thanks for doing dinner!! She was...thrilled . The guy had 50' x 4' high nicely stacked pine in front of his house. Apparantly a giant pine fell through his roof (saw the 15' hole can confirm) and he was sawing it up. He decided to split it with his splitter to get rid of it easier and he was right. I was there within 40 min of the post and there were 3 of us loading up trucks!

Anyways I ended up filling up my pallet/wire bin with some grade A fire pit wood for basically no effort. I was pretty tired from a long day but hey it was already split and I'm a wood addict. If it was just rounds I'd have passed. My wife and kids want firepits basically every day so this is a great score for me and my back.

Left is my bin of pine, middle is my uglies/big pieces of hardwood leftover from the winters processing for the firepit. Just the thought of using quality hardwood splits in the fire pit gives me anxiety so I keep the fire pit wood totally separate! Good stuff for the house, weird/soft stuff for smores!







I did make a nice dinner afterwards to make up for it. Smoked salmon!


----------



## clancey

Looks wonderful now should not you have four pieces of salmon or do the young ones split one?  enjoy great family..clancey


----------



## Caw

When it rains it pours! My brother in-law had a big old standing dead red oak taken down today so I was over there this afternoon bucking. About 1/3 if the way through the tree my pull start rope snapped after a refuel. Ugh. I'll grab the part tomorrow so I swapped to quartering the big rounds and loaded up the truck with what I had. Got a full pick up load and split it down to size while smoking a chicken.






Had my Pirelli and helper mastiff "helping" as only he can do. The wood has about anywhere from 1/2 to 1 inch of rot in the sap wood but it's a decent sized 24" so lots of delicious free wood.


----------



## Caw

Back to the well today. I got everything bucked and took a load of the limbs and smaller stuff home. Next step is to split the big boys and transport those but its simply too hot today. 80+ and sunny all week. This is 23-24 wood so no need to push it.


----------



## JimBear

Another trailer load of Osage today


----------



## heavy hammer

I moved another 3 truck loads of locust to the piles is the woods.  I have 4 good sized piles of nothing but locust that needs cut and stacked.


----------



## thewoodlands

moresnow said:


> You have a very manageable timber for this time of year. Mine is already wall to wall, chest high undergrowth. No fun for scrounging. Ticks galore as well.


That should be changing here if it hasn't already. The warmer temps have brought out all the bugs so the splitting and stacking will require an Off shower.

I usually would've had most of what I hauled out split and stacked but it's been a busy week doing some other things. I should be starting on the splitting and stacking by this Friday.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 278887
> View attachment 278888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved another 3 truck loads of locust to the piles is the woods.  I have 4 good sized piles of nothing but locust that needs cut and stacked.


@JimBear and @heavy hammer , those are some nice btu's you're putting into inventory.


----------



## NickW

thewoodlands said:


> @JimBear and @heavy hammer , those are some nice btu's you're putting into inventory.


Your beech and maple aren't slouches in BTU. I'm a bit jealous of you guys wooding...  I've spent the last 2 days and most of the last month acquiring materials, finish grading for slabs and arguing with subcontractors...


----------



## thewoodlands

NickW said:


> Your beech and maple aren't slouches in BTU. I'm a bit jealous of you guys wooding...  I've spent the last 2 days and most of the last month acquiring materials, finish grading for slabs and arguing with subcontractors...


Who won the argument?


----------



## NickW

thewoodlands said:


> Who won the argument?


Which one...? We've mostly been able to eventually work through them so far. Worst is when there is no argument and they just don't show up or forewarn me that another job is taking longer than expected. Project is on schedule at least and I've done well locating vendors who have had "lesser" material increases, so it hasn't gone completely to sh.t...


----------



## SpaceBus

I guess the PTO shaft on my stump grinder got bent when the tractor got stuck. Couldn't tell it was bent due to the shield, but once I turned the PTO the shield started dancing around. I also lost the 3/8 spinner anvil, so I can't make any chains today. Not a total loss, picked up the wife's car from the shop and she likes the new summer tires.


----------



## stoveliker

So.  It was a bit expensive (and I'm still looking for some old, used deck joists for my floor), but I have a wood shed.

The lens makes it look like it's sagging or not square, but it is straight, and square to within 1/4". 18 foot x 8 foot. Three bays (6*8 floor area) each for one year. 2.6 cord per year.

Now the joy of restacking part of my wood (all but what I plan on using this winter). 

Will stain it black soon. Will add some more diagonal braces (from the 2*4s holding my wood now).

No more tarps for me.

Had to wait taking a pic until I had some wood in...


----------



## clancey

That is a beautiful wood Shed and you worked hard on that and I wish I could borrow you for a week,,good job,,,clancey


----------



## Caw

stoveliker said:


> So.  It was a bit expensive (and I'm still looking for some old, used deck joists for my floor), but I have a wood shed.
> 
> The lens makes it look like it's sagging or not square, but it is straight, and square to within 1/4". 18 foot x 8 foot. Three bays (6*8 floor area) each for one year. 2.6 cord per year.
> 
> Now the joy of restacking part of my wood (all but what I plan on using this winter).
> 
> Will stain it black soon. Will add some more diagonal braces (from the 2*4s holding my wood now).
> 
> No more tarps for me.
> 
> Had to wait taking a pic until I had some wood in...
> 
> View attachment 278919



Looks great,  I'm jealous! This is basically what I intend to build but mine will be longer/more shallow. Debating whether to build a floor or simply a lean-to to cover my stacks.

Regardless I'm waiting until the cost of lumber returns to normal. I'm dying to build but I just can't spent $10 on a 2x4 it's ridiculous.

Looks like 4x4 posts, 2x8 floors? What did you use for the roof?


----------



## stoveliker

Caw said:


> Looks great,  I'm jealous! This is basically what I intend to build but mine will be longer/more shallow. Debating whether to build a floor or simply a lean-to to cover my stacks.
> 
> Regardless I'm waiting until the cost of lumber returns to normal. I'm dying to build but I just can't spent $10 on a 2x4 it's ridiculous.
> 
> Are those 4x4 posts? It looks like the 2x8's you used to frame the floor also fit in the deck blocks or am I seeing things. I thought standard deck blocks typically only fit a 4x4 in the center.



Yes, it was a feeling of biting the bullet every now and then. But I was done with the tarps, and my wife was done with the stacks in various places...

I did put in a floor to keep things off the ground. Those concrete deck blocks are on 18"*18" concrete pavers. I have to see how much it will sag (sandy soil). Floor joists are treated (as are the poles). Rest is not. Shingles on the roof. 1.5' overhang in front, 1' in the back and sides.

I may add some slatted boards on the left side as that is the prevailing wind (rain blow in) direction, but I'll first see if it gets wet. If not I'll better not partially obstruct the wind.

The wife was already proposing to make one bay closed in (walls, closed floor, window, light...) to make a "she-shed". I learned a word there... I told her that that could be okay if she was ok with 2 winters warm and one cold ...


----------



## Caw

Did you toe nail the 2x8 floor framing to the posts at each union?

Lol a she said she shed. Just build her one next to it!


----------



## stoveliker

I used (Simpson) corner brackets rather than toenailing.


----------



## stoveliker

stoveliker said:


> I used (Simpson) corner brackets rather than toenailing.



Another way would be to buy longer ones and lay them in front of the posts over the blocks (and simply nail them in the posts). I did not like me that as it creates a wood on wood wet contact area.


----------



## Caw

stoveliker said:


> Another way would be to buy longer ones and lay them in front of the posts over the blocks (and simply nail them in the posts). I did not like me that as it creates a wood on wood wet contact area.



Yeah you could do that. I'd probably use lag bolts if I were to do it that way though for more strength but that puts the entire weight of the floor onto that joint. I think putting it in the deck blocks makes much more sense.

I'm likely going to build the lean-to structure myself. So, exactly what you did, but then if I decide to add the floors I'll bolt in the framing later like we just discussed. My yard isn't level so the back frame will be higher up the posts. I have 9 cords back there now that I don't want to re-stack lol.


----------



## stoveliker

Caw said:


> Did you toe nail the 2x8 floor framing to the posts at each union?
> 
> Lol a she said she shed. Just build her one next to it!



I told her that the next time my wood stacks shed was full and my driveway too, I'd build another one. She started calling the addiction help line. So I don't think I'll be building anything else next to it in the near future. If I do, it'll get filled with wood, and she knows it


----------



## kennyp2339

I had one full row 14ft x7ft high of dry splits sitting in the wood shed that fell over yesterday evening, hit the company truck  when it came over, guess I'm restacking and configuring this weekend. But its Friday night and almost 5 o'clock... you know what that means


----------



## Caw

kennyp2339 said:


> I had one full row 14ft x7ft high of dry splits sitting in the wood shed that fell over yesterday evening, hit the company truck  when it came over, guess I'm restacking and configuring this weekend. But its Friday night and almost 5 o'clock... you know what that means


----------



## Caw

Just about finished harvesting the giant oak tree from the brother in-laws today. I split and stacked the first two pick up loads this week and here are the final two. I told the kids to look at the camera and this is what I got  . Tomorrow is a mowing the lawn, splitting, stacking, and drinking day!


----------



## JimBear

Caw said:


> Just about finished harvesting the giant oak tree from the brother in-laws today. I split and stacked the first two pick up loads this week and here are the final two. I told the kids to look at the camera and this is what I got  . Tomorrow is a mowing the lawn, splitting, stacking, and drinking day!
> 
> View attachment 278934


It appears that you need to put a saddle on that horse so the kids can ride it around.


----------



## SpaceBus

I just broke one of my 72dl saw chain loops into a 60dl section of saw chain. When I went to grab my bag of assumed pre-sets _*and*_ tie straps, turns out its just a bag of pre-sets... I ordered a bag of 25 from amazon, should last the rest of my life, but I'm going to call the local husky dealer and see if they have a few I could pick up tomorrow. Called Agri Supply today to order a new PTO shaft. There were no "economy" shafts available, so $290 later and I should be seeing a new Euro Cardan PTO shaft showing up in a week or so.

After posting this I got an email saying the PTO shaft is leaving today from Selma NC. Wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't end up leaving the warehouse until Monday since it is late on a Friday.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked four loads of Beech today, picture 1884 & 85 is what's left of the Beech pile. I'm hoping for two face cord so we'll see how much we have after I'm done.

It was a great day for it, not many bugs at all. When I came in it was 60 degrees.


----------



## clancey

Sure does look beautiful all lined up like that and so clean looking--pretty trees and stuff too--wonderful temperature but my sky was prettier with our white puffy clouds and baby blue sky with a high ceiling--lol but you had a hard working and nice day--good for you--now go soak in some epson salts that will help..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Sure does look beautiful all lined up like that and so clean looking--pretty trees and stuff too--wonderful temperature but my sky was prettier with our white puffy clouds and baby blue sky with a high ceiling--lol but you had a hard working and nice day--good for you--now go soak in some epson salts that will help..clancey


U funny.


----------



## Diabel

I hear the black flies are peaking this weekend in my neck of woods!


----------



## thewoodlands

Diabel said:


> I hear the black flies are peaking this weekend in my neck of woods!


They were out here when we had the warm weather but not one today with the temp in the low 60's, where did they go?


----------



## thewoodlands

These are two Maples that I plan on getting out this summer. I'm thinking of getting the lower one first and I'm thinking the top Maple will hold the stump down so it won't swing up, what do you think?

The lower Maple I plan on bucking up from the top down.


----------



## Caw

thewoodlands said:


> These are two Maples that I plan on getting out this summer. I'm thinking of getting the lower one first and I'm thinking the top Maple will hold the stump down so it won't swing up, what do you think?
> 
> The lower Maple I plan on bucking up from the top down.



Yikes. I understand your idea but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable working underneath a horizontal tree like that. It seems risky.

What about top down on the top tree and see how it all reacts after every cut?


----------



## thewoodlands

Caw said:


> Yikes. I understand your idea but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable working underneath a horizontal tree like that. It seems risky.
> 
> What about top down on the top tree and see how it all reacts after every cut?


I should've put this in my original post, the Maple that is up higher is set back from the lower Maple.

There's a big drop off on the backside of the higher Maple so the rounds might take off down the hill but I can get to that from the bottom side.


----------



## CreosoteCowboy

The red oak seems to get heavier the hotter it gets.


----------



## clancey

Well I hope those rounds of maple roll right into my back yard...lol clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished splitting and stacking the two face cord of Beech but before that I cleaned the filters and checked the oil in the MTD 20 ton.

Pictures 1894 & 1895 are what's left of the Beech pile and the Maple.


----------



## thewoodlands

CreosoteCowboy said:


> The red oak seems to get heavier the hotter it gets.


Heat and age can do that, nice work.


----------



## SpaceBus

Busted one of the check chains on the 3pt hitch today. Waiting to hear back from the dealer on their price, but already have one in the Ebay cart.


----------



## JimBear

SpaceBus said:


> Busted one of the check chains on the 3pt hitch today. Waiting to hear back from the dealer on their price, but already have one in the Ebay cart.


What are you calling a check chain? The chains that keep your arms from swinging out too wide ?


----------



## SpaceBus

JimBear said:


> What are you calling a check chain? The chains that keep your arms from swinging out too wide ?


Yes, that's what the dealer calls it. I broke the pin that holds it to the frame, which also bowed out the clevis. The threaded portion on the lift arm side also got bent. Found some dealers who have the whole part, but also need the pin replaced. My local dealer was short staffed yesterday, but I'm not holding my breath anyway.


----------



## JimBear

SpaceBus said:


> Yes, that's what the dealer calls it. I broke the pin that holds it to the frame, which also bowed out the clevis. The threaded portion on the lift arm side also got bent. Found some dealers who have the whole part, but also need the pin replaced. My local dealer was short staffed yesterday, but I'm not holding my breath anyway.


You can use a grade 8 bolt with flat washers on the frame side if needed.  I have seen & used several tractors that have had bolts used for replacements for that hardened pin.  Is it possible to use some heat to straighten the clevis & adjustment arm. I have very seldom had to adjust the two point arms but do regularly have to adjust the 3rd arm depending on the implement being used.

 What type of tractor do you have ? I know you have shared it threads here before but I can’t remember.


----------



## SpaceBus

JimBear said:


> You can use a grade 8 bolt with flat washers on the frame side if needed.  I have seen & used several tractors that have had bolts used for replacements for that hardened pin.  Is it possible to use some heat to straighten the clevis & adjustment arm. I have very seldom had to adjust the two point arms but do regularly have to adjust the 3rd arm depending on the implement being used.
> 
> What type of tractor do you have ? I know you have shared it threads here before but I can’t remember.


I have a Kioti DK4710 HSE, 45hp Utility tractor with an HST, weighs about 3500 lbs without anything attached. I always tighten and loosen the check links whenever changing implements, not all of them are universal quick hitch compatible, so some of the lower link connections are wider than others. I don't think my dealer is getting back to me anytime soon, if ever, so I called a dealer in Harrisburg PA and they are shipping me the new check link and pin today, less than $90 shipped. I'm going to try and repair the busted check link as well, just for a backup. I don't have any bolts large enough to fit the clevis, but I don't mind waiting a few days.


----------



## kennyp2339

Worked my regular 8hr yesterday, went out stacked some wood after that, got hit with a t shower, worse south of me, got called back into work at 7pm, worked till 11am today, gona take a cat nap then do some mowing later.


----------



## SpaceBus

This morning I broke down a small stack of logs and slabs with the Husky 460 with the new lightweight 16" bar. I used the tiny MS150 for the smaller stuff, but I do like the 460 a lot more with the shorter bar.


----------



## Caw

We're getting 45-50 degree weather and pouring rain all Memorial Day weekend so I decided to take the day and finish splitting/sort/stack the remaining wood I had on hand before the storm. It's long standing dead red oak from my brother in laws place with about 1-2 inches of rot but it was a 26" tree so plenty of good wood left. I split off the good stuff and got about 1.5 cords of grade A out of it. I sorted the trash pile and kept some uglies/mediocre pieces for the fire pit and brought the rest to the dump. This leaves me with about 9.5 cords c/s/s for the stove and 0.5 cords for the pit on hand. I'm pretty happy with that heading into season 2 of burning!

Pile of quarter rounds:






Rot:






Fire pit/dump pile:






Finished product:


----------



## EbS-P

Woke up to a neighbor’s red (swamp) maple on my travel trailer. Didn’t do to much damage just a dent. Luckily it fell right over but did not touch a fence post.  Cut everything I could with my 8” electric pole saw till I threw the chain and damaged the drive links. Then  to manual pole saw.  We were able dig out the tires and scissor Jack on top of fence post, chained to x braced spare posts, was able to lift enough to pull the trailer out.   

It was a bad rotten stump that leaned way out over into my yard. Not surprised it came down in the least.   Just was a bad timing as we have a double birthday party today and have been making cakes for two days.  Logging boot to apron in 5 minutes.   

Evan


----------



## heavy hammer

Kennyp2339 we worked 16's Friday Sat, and Sun.  Up by the lake had a tough go from the wind.  Today was nice to have off.  I wanted to cut this weekend but just wasn't able to.  Maybe next weekend.  Everyone enjoy the day.  Those who served thankyou!


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved one face cord today and then washed the truck, I didn't have any bugs around today but with the warmer temps coming in, that will change.

I'll finish off the stack that's behind the one I started today and then finish the stack in the back.


----------



## EbS-P

All the maple is split and all the dry wood re-stacked ready to start a new stack of green firewood.


----------



## clancey

You people are addicted to wood gathering and chopping and it makes my muscles hurt just to watch all the work you do but I do have a question?  If in the wintertime say Colorado and you depended solely on wood burning to get you through the winter time how much wood would you have to have to get your through a winter with "lets say" a thousand foot house if this was the only heat you had in a well insulated house..Now i know your wood is rotated so that it gets dry but for this type of housing and weather--would it be 2 cords maybe or what to get you through the whole winter..Just curious for someday I will have a wood shed and just wanted to know what amount to have on hand for one winter here in Colorado and maybe a back up for another year drying and is "Oak" the best to burn or would it be a mixture of different types of wood....Now everyone of you rest your body and enjoy the summer and stop looking at trees, and Caw get that little lumberjack helping you by sweeping up all the small stuff the have him take a hot bath and cook the darling a steak dinner..lol clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished up the stacking in area number 3 that holds ten face cord, eight face cord are ready to burn this year. I had some left in picture 1901 so I pulled off the tarp and put it in with some seasoned Ironwood. I also moved just under a face cord of Ironwood too fill that stack up, I still need about twenty rounds and that will be done.

The rest of the prime rib will test great again tonight.


----------



## CreosoteCowboy

clancey said:


> If in the wintertime say Colorado and you depended solely on wood burning to get you through the winter time how much wood would you have to have to get your through a winter with "lets say" a thousand foot house if this was the only heat you had in a well insulated house..



I think it's going to depend on a lot of factors, including how "well insulated" the house is, the species of the wood, the moisture content of the wood, the efficiency of your stove and chimney, and the particulars of your house like ceiling height and layout.

All those caveats aside, I'd estimate that a best case scenario might take two cords, and a poor setup might be 5+.

If you have records of your past heating bills, it's possible to get at least a ballpark calculation of your fuel needs.


----------



## clancey

Thanks I was figuring for emergency storing maybe one cord on one side of the "to be" wood shed and another cord of wood on the other side --to rotate maybe yearly and would a 48 inch long wood shed be okay if my stove takes 18 inch logs or could I make the wood shed shorter and divide between two places--just planning here and seeing how much space i should have for a wood shed and enough of wood in a emergency just to get me through a year if need be and then rotate each year... I like the kind where you put the posting in those "Deck Blocks" with the "floor joists" going across with a roof that overhangs and maybe that wood with slats they use to haul stuff on the sides--that what I am thinking at this moment..Those deck blocks sell for 16 dollars a piece and I figure I would need maybe six of them...So thankful that I am not chopping wood like you guys---hard labor---you all take a hot bath with epson salts and like you eat some steak or prime even if it is leftovers..lol  thanks  clancey


----------



## Caw

clancey said:


> Thanks I was figuring for emergency storing maybe one cord on one side of the "to be" wood shed and another cord of wood on the other side --to rotate maybe yearly and would a 48 inch long wood shed be okay if my stove takes 18 inch logs or could I make the wood shed shorter and divide between two places--just planning here and seeing how much space i should have for a wood shed and enough of wood in a emergency just to get me through a year if need be and then rotate each year... I like the kind where you put the posting in those "Deck Blocks" with the "floor joists" going across with a roof that overhangs and maybe that wood with slats they use to haul stuff on the sides--that what I am thinking at this moment..Those deck blocks sell for 16 dollars a piece and I figure I would need maybe six of them...So thankful that I am not chopping wood like you guys---hard labor---you all take a hot bath with epson salts and like you eat some steak or prime even if it is leftovers..lol  thanks  clancey



I cant speak for Colorado but here in Eastern MA I use between 3-4 cords a year of mostly maple/oak to heat my 1700 sq ft fairly well insulated two story cape. I have 10-12 cords on hand typically so I'm between 2-3 years ahead at all times. I'd have more but I'm limited by space and what the wife will tolerate in the yard. I think at a minimum I'd want to have 5 cords ready in case of an extra cold winter. 

For reference I'm burning in an Osburn 1600 insert in an exterior chimney that had a 24' run. Stairs to upstairs are in the stove room so one fan to help get air to the kitchen gets me good flow. House stays between 68-73 or so depending how warm we want it.


----------



## clancey

Sounds just very nice and air flow seems efficient as well--good for you--good job...To me 5 cords sounds like a whole lot but you got humidity in Michigan and that might make a difference as well as burning for heat and in my case I just want it set up property so I have it just in a emergency if I should need the heat...I have not had quality time to have my first wood stove burning but eventually I will and take some pictures and see how it turns out...but right now "no way" so I am thinking about wood sheds and wood ordering...I will tell you one thing that kiln wood sells for a hefty price. City people like me do not do that type of work and in my case could not if I wanted to also there is the bug issue in the wood and that's why kiln wood is so high priced in the city and they get the prices too,,For me I hope it is a one time buy and just be able to store it nicely and use it occasionally as needed,, I might try some of those other types of logs too that burn real easy --forget the name--"paper logs" and easy "starter bricks"--these might be good for me to start with--lol lol--just baby steps but eventually I will have a good wood fire with my stove dealer beside me...and I will take a picture..Hug your family,,clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

clancey said:


> You people are addicted to wood gathering and chopping and it makes my muscles hurt just to watch all the work you do but I do have a question?  If in the wintertime say Colorado and you depended solely on wood burning to get you through the winter time how much wood would you have to have to get your through a winter with "lets say" a thousand foot house if this was the only heat you had in a well insulated house..Now i know your wood is rotated so that it gets dry but for this type of housing and weather--would it be 2 cords maybe or what to get you through the whole winter..Just curious for someday I will have a wood shed and just wanted to know what amount to have on hand for one winter here in Colorado and maybe a back up for another year drying and is "Oak" the best to burn or would it be a mixture of different types of wood....Now everyone of you rest your body and enjoy the summer and stop looking at trees, and Caw get that little lumberjack helping you by sweeping up all the small stuff the have him take a hot bath and cook the darling a steak dinner..lol clancey


 If heating from your porch stove maybe 5 cords at the most, I probably wouldn't estimate over three if you are supplementing the heat with your normal heating system. Oak is nice, but being one of the most dense woods available means it also takes quite a long time to dry.


----------



## Caw

Forgot to mention the wood in my post but as SpaceBus said, Oak is very nice but takes a long time to dry. Around here 2-3 seasons minimum if it's green. I personally like to use a wood cocktail depending on the weather/time of day and often combine maple, cherry, ash, and Oak. Maple is my primary fuel source since it's so abundant then the colder it gets or for overnight fires the more oak/ash I add as it burns longer.

Cherry, Maple, and Ash are often ready in a single season here so they are nice to have on hand. We don't really burn softwood up here but that would work too as a quick drying option. I'm not sure what is available to you out in CO but just try to plan accordingly based on dry times and BTUs. I'd try to have some faster drying stuff and some longer term good dense wood for the future.


----------



## clancey

I wrote all that down so I would not lose it...thanks..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

Hard maple, AKA sugar maple is close in density to oak and can take more than a year to season properly. Most conifers can season in one summer if you don't get a ton of rain, but they are lower density and burn faster. All wood, assuming it contains 20% water, has approximately 7,000 BTU/lb. The difference being a pound of pine takes up more space than a pound of oak.


----------



## Caw

A few posts ago I said I was all done with wood for the season. Whelp...









Never say never. Neighbor up the street has a dozen trees taken down and me being me I walked up and spoke to the tree guys. Gave the log truck driver $20 and he dropped the 5 hardwood trunks in my driveway...all beautiful and straight! 3 x soft maple and 2 x red oak all 16-22". Amazing what you can get by just asking and offering a couple bucks for their trouble.

Managed to get it all bucked, stacked, and cleaned up in a few hours. Now it's time for Ibuprofen, beer, and hockey...let's go Bs!


----------



## stoveliker

Wow. Those are some nice straight trunks!! Good score. Doesn't matter that your stacks were full already. A few cinder blocks and 2x4s and it'll all fit. You can tell your wife that I said so


----------



## Caw

stoveliker said:


> Wow. Those are some nice straight trunks!! Good score. Doesn't matter that your stacks were full already. A few cinder blocks and 2x4s and it'll all fit. You can tell your wife that I said so



Yeah they were exceptionally straight. I counted only 3 knotty rounds in the lot! I'll make sure to tell the wife my internet wood buddies said it was OK...that will definitely work  . She was just shaking her head smiling at me when they were unloading them. She knows I'm an addict but she's also addicted to the warmth!


----------



## stoveliker

I recognize the (mental) image.


----------



## thewoodlands

I moved some shoulder season wood (white pine) from the area we burned out of this year to the area we'll burn from this year. I'll finish the stack tomorrow with some pine that has been split and covered for a year.

I'll also clean up the area ( pic 1907 ) and get another six face cord in there which will put us two years ahead for our shoulder season wood.

We have 51 face cord of hardwood stacked with hopefully another 3 that needs splitting and stacking. We should have room for another 12 face cord of hardwood. Once I'm done with the shoulder season wood, we'll have 12 face up.


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> Took down five decent sized balsam fir trees today. @MissMac I tried the bore cut on the three larger trees and really liked it. The only problem I had was the saw getting pinched due to the tension from the skidding winch. Both times I just used the MS150 to finish cutting the "holding wood". The third tree went down with the 460 trapped and landed right on the bar. I'm torn between a 16 and 18" bar to replace the bent 20" bar. Just going to break one or two of my 20" loops into whatever size I end up with.


good on you for giving it a go, but sorry to see your bar in such rough shape. were they heavy leaners or were you just trying it for fun on balanced trees?


----------



## MissMac

SpaceBus said:


> I used the winch because all five trees had sweep or were leaning towards the house. Generally if the tree is under 12" DBH I don't really involve the winch, unless it is really close to the house or otherwise spooky. Good tip on the wedges though, could probably have saved my bar from getting pinched and ultimately trashed.


ah - might not have been the ideal situation for a bore cut if you were trying to fell against the natural lean on smaller diameter wood. but good on ya for trying it out!


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> I had one full row 14ft x7ft high of dry splits sitting in the wood shed that fell over yesterday evening, hit the company truck  when it came over, guess I'm restacking and configuring this weekend. But its Friday night and almost 5 o'clock... you know what that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278935
> View attachment 278936


that's the pits!  the front row on one stall in the woodshed has been settling and was really starting to lean out towards the sun. thankfully my neighbour came over with his little tractor and nudged the stack back into the shed before i found myself in similar water.


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> We're getting 45-50 degree weather and pouring rain all Memorial Day weekend so I decided to take the day and finish splitting/sort/stack the remaining wood I had on hand before the storm. It's long standing dead red oak from my brother in laws place with about 1-2 inches of rot but it was a 26" tree so plenty of good wood left. I split off the good stuff and got about 1.5 cords of grade A out of it. I sorted the trash pile and kept some uglies/mediocre pieces for the fire pit and brought the rest to the dump. This leaves me with about 9.5 cords c/s/s for the stove and 0.5 cords for the pit on hand. I'm pretty happy with that heading into season 2 of burning!
> 
> Pile of quarter rounds:
> 
> View attachment 279161
> 
> 
> Rot:
> 
> View attachment 279162
> 
> 
> Fire pit/dump pile:
> 
> View attachment 279163
> 
> 
> Finished product:
> 
> View attachment 279164


those are some expensive weights you've got holding those tarps down!  at the current rate, those posts could be your nest egg retirement fund!  nice looking wood stack though


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> she knows I'm an addict but she's also addicted to the warmth!


truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Caw

MissMac said:


> those are some expensive weights you've got holding those tarps down!  at the current rate, those posts could be your nest egg retirement fund!  nice looking wood stack though



Haha I know right? Just extra PT 4x4 pieces I had laying around they are prly worth decent $!


----------



## kennyp2339

Friend of mine had some storm damage tree's, cut them up and dumped a mason dumps worth in my front yard, unfortunately for me, the logs are to long for my stove, so I talked to my 88 yr old neighbor, told him I will split it this afternoon and dump the splits by his log pile for the fireplace, 3 people are happy, my buddy cleaned up his yard, I get to split and my neighbor gets free wood.


----------



## clancey

Caw you can ship those 4x4"s here and I will "take care of them" so right--expensive...Why not use those 16 dollar concrete blocks on side of the pile on the ground to hold the tarp down--or ship those here too.  Ha..Your wood piles all look wonderful and I"m like your 'wife' loving the heat...I think that you men just do cold weather better than us wonderful beings..lol  Enjoy you day and get that heavy equipment operator to help you out today so she can get used to the weather...lol  I bet she is inside right now helping her mom cook up something good...clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

@MissMac I just wanted to give it a try. I probably won't be cutting a lot of large trees this year, mostly going to be under 14" at the flare. I have done a few bore cuts with my Stihl MS150 and 1/4" chain, works well for the small trees, but totally unnecessary.


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> .Why not use those 16 dollar concrete blocks



I see you mentioning this $16 for these deck blocks. I'm not sure that is correct; they are $6.67 here at the Home Depot (I got them from craigslist for $2.50 though).

If someone quoted you $16, they are taking advantage of you as I don't believe that they should be three times as expensive in CO as on the East coast...


----------



## clancey

I will double check this price on those deck blocks and that's what the paper tag over them said and I saw it for myself--I did question the salesperson who show  me where they were saying: "That's really high for these concrete pieces" and he replied--everything is higher so I just assumed that was the price--and I will definitely check into that and 'Hey"----thanks...clancey


----------



## clancey

Look what I found....








						7-3/4 in. x 10-3/4 in. x 10-3/4 in. Concrete Deck Block 100002709
					

These piers are solid pre-formed concrete foundation blocks designed specifically for the Floating Foundation Deck System. The system is easy to use, allows for a variety of customized applications for



					www.homedepot.com
				



8.57 cents


----------



## Caw

Yeah the deck blocks in the picture were for the lean to shed I intended to build over this pile before the lumber crisis happened. They'll get put to use eventually. They were about $6 or 7 each last year.


----------



## kennyp2339

Caw said:


> Yeah the deck blocks in the picture were for the lean to shed I intended to build over this pile before the lumber crisis happened. They'll get put to use eventually. They were about $6 or 7 each last year.


Lumber should be back down and more manageable by September, hang in there folks


----------



## BCC_Burner

kennyp2339 said:


> Lumber should be back down and more manageable by September, hang in there folks




I think you mean to say "Lumber will be just as expensive in September 2021, and 2022 and 2023 as it is today, but at least you will be able to get materials."

The odds of lumber prices going down significantly are about as good as the odds of me growing a set of wings this morning.


----------



## Caw

I was at the local lumber yard yesterday getting a few big pallets for stacking and asked the guy about their prices. Pre pandemic a unit of 2x4s (I want to say it was close to 300 boards) was $600 and currently they are getting $3,300 per unit. Pretty crazy.

I'd love to ditch my tarps but not at those prices. If it doesn't get any better by next spring I intend to find a local saw mill and get whatever I can rough cut. Doesn't need to be pretty just functional. The only PT pieces I need are the 4x4 posts anyways.

Lumber yards are hidden in plain sight gems for pallet sourcing for anyone looking. Much better than box stores. The one I go to has dozens and dozens of all sizes ranging from standard up to 20'. I like the 8 or 12' for stacking myself. I've heard motorcycle dealers are decent too for scrap wood.


----------



## clancey

While all you people are sitting on your laurels I have been working thinking of ways to save money like you all are doing..Now I come up with this idea about my future wood shed and I want to run it by you all to see if it might work out okay..I hope I can explain it for writing comes hard for me...First I will put a picture on here of my junk--excuse the mess for I have not attended to this clean up for awhile.. I am thinking of having my carpenter make a lean two with 4 deck blocks hold the posting and a slanted roof that overhangs and on each side I would like to get some of those pallets and nail them to the postings and then I will shove in this metal shelving that I took a picture of and it is 5 foot high and 15 inch depth and 36 inch long. It has five shelves..Now underneath this on the ground I will lay material weed block and pea gravel that I already have and the roof will overhang and might very well have a gutter on it to direct the flow...Here is my picture--do not look at all my junk--sorry it is a mess... I also want to extend the wood out (end of it) about 24 inches on each 15 x 36 inch shelf but the roof will over hang this distance...What do you all think and do you think that my carpenter could make it work..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

You don't need to nail pallets to postings. Just lay them on the ground (on gravel if you so wish).
And I would not use shelves. Likely not strong enough. Just stack the wood. There are plenty of pics on this site showing how to stack, criss cross at the ends (or held back by the posts).

No weed block needed either. Too dark there for anything to grow (when wood is in).


----------



## Caw

95 degrees out? No problem. Woke up early to get started before the heat then just did a bit more when the shade came. I mowed the lawn while it was blazing hot, riding the tractor wasn't bad but doing the edges and rocky spots with the push was brutal. Needless to say I'm exhausted and ready for a few cold ones!


----------



## clancey

I am so glad that I got that imput on my "to be wood shed" and I really think that your shed is the best and I will follow that design but it was fun to think about it..I love your shed.. Only a smaller one...clancey


----------



## clancey

Caw your doggy is "worthless" cooling off by the hose...He ain't stupid...beautiful pictures thanks  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> I am so glad that I got that imput on my "to be wood shed" and I really think that your shed is the best and I will follow that design but it was fun to think about it..I love your shed..



I did mine after I saw @Highbeam  s shed... 
That was the one I was trying to emulate. Function beauty 
A few other folks here also gave some input earlier on when I had some rookie questions... And as with everything, I tell my wife to tell me "good job" when it still looks as good 3 years from now. 
So we'll see...


----------



## clancey

Nice...


----------



## MMH

Good to see you all putting me to shame as usual! Been hard to get anything done with the little one but I have a training for work in the in laws area and managed to load up the red elm I snagged over the winter. Maybe a little work but something nonetheless! Guessing a cord ish.


----------



## Caw

Another scorcher here but with thunderstorms looming I couldn't procrastinate moving the pile of splits any longer. Took 5 or 6 tractor loads. I stacked them on an 8' pallet next to my fire pit bins with plenty of room for the other half of the rounds when I get to them and the next score. This area doesn't get much sun but this is super long term storage...Ill move it to the primary racks in a year or two. I gave my neighbor 3 loads for his sauna too, paying it forward if you will lol.






Also we had day one of our solar installation! I couldn't complain about the heat looking at those poor bastards up on the roof. Yikes. They're finishing up the install tomorrow then likely 1-2 weeks for the utility to swap the meter and flip the switch. Between the stove, solar, and being a 100% electric house our utility exposure is going to be minimal. Not bad for the middle of suburbia!










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SpaceBus

I've never seen a three angle roof like that. We have a saltbox, but that's a bit further! I really like it.


----------



## Caw

SpaceBus said:


> I've never seen a three angle roof like that. We have a saltbox, but that's a bit further! I really like it.



Thanks! I thought it was pretty interesting too when we purchased it. It's basically a Dutch gambrel without the back slope crossed with a New England cape. It's nice not having any dormers or sloped ceilings upstairs and it allowed for both sides to get solar...fitting a 12 kw system up there on a 1700 sq ft house. My only "complaint" about it would be the lack of windows to the front yard upstairs due to the roof but we like how it looks.


----------



## SpaceBus

Caw said:


> Thanks! I thought it was pretty interesting too when we purchased it. It's basically a Dutch gambrel without the back slope crossed with a New England cape. It's nice not having any dormers or sloped ceilings upstairs and it allowed for both sides to get solar...fitting a 12 kw system up there on a 1700 sq ft house. My only "complaint" about it would be the lack of windows to the front yard upstairs due to the roof but we like how it looks.


We have a full saltbox built in 1970. South side is two story and the north side is single story with not a single window besides the storm door. The short roof is a "normal" 4/12 and the north side is a super steep 10/12 that also holds the chimney. I would probably go with a roof like yours if we build a house.


----------



## stoveliker

Caw said:


> View attachment 279459


Congrats on getting solar! Nice combo of wood and solar. Same here; only thing I'm paying is $13 or so a month to be hooked up to power, and oil for hot water (keeping my oil-hot water heating system; redundancy ...).

I'm wondering though, your fire pit piles do have some of what looks like nice and straight pieces. I'd have stacked those for my stove?


----------



## Caw

stoveliker said:


> I'm wondering though, your fire pit piles do have some of what looks like nice and straight pieces. I'd have stacked those for my stove?



Good observation. The bins are mostly full of green pine that I got for free already split on the side of the road and most of it is much too long for my stove. Free split wood was like Xmas! Since I have 10 cords of hardwood stacked I don't bother trimming it down, it's too laborious.

I like the pine in the fire pit anyways because it burns hot, fast, smells nice, and doesn't leave a big ash mess. Also the free part was good lol. In shoulder season I burn my soft maple and cherry in the stove, then when the cold comes I dig into the ash and oak.


----------



## ClintonH

I'm about 2 cord in (CSS).  Father in-law is clearing some fencerow/copses in ag fields and offered to deliver via flatbed (2 hr drive each way). I can't complain  The 2nd load he dropped is larger than the 1st, probably 3.5 cord +/-.  Oak, ash, hard maple.  I'm sitting on over 9 cord CSS in the barn, but I'm finding all kinds of places to jam this in under roof.  :D.


----------



## Caw

ClintonH said:


> I'm sitting on over 9 cord CSS in the barn, but I'm finding all kinds of places to jam this in under roof.  :D.



Oh yeah I know that feeling. So far I've filled up my usual racks then added a fire pit rack, two fire pit bins, and sacrificed an old picnic table to make room for another 8' pallet for the most recent free score lol. The pit wood doesn't get much sun but that's fine and the over flow stove wood racks will get rotated into main storage next year. Split/covered in shade is still better than left in rounds....gives it a head start!


----------



## Caw

The weather finally broke and we had a beautiful 75 degree, dry, and sunny day today so I spent the day attacking the rounds. Some of the soft maple was stringy but after some A+ swearing and yelling I managed to get through it all.

I ended up with some really nice splits though. My neighbor stopped by to help and with my racks overflowing I gave him a few trailers full of the maple for the sauna. Now I won't simply be freeloading lol. 

Nice shady work spot:






Stringy SOBs:






Perfect splits:









Final load:






Now THAT should do it for wood this season...


----------



## thewoodlands

> Yesterday when I was burning in the outside fireplace, the wife came out with the dog and made a comment on how I should clean the chit up laying on the ground in front,  so today I took one load up to the trail that goes up top.
> 
> Pictures 1916,17 & 18 will be a new trail that is actually a dead - end but there is some hardwood in that area including one nice Ash.


*Attached Files:*


----------



## thewoodlands

After this weekend, I'll start back up on c/s/s. First up will be bucking up two face cord of Pine that was cut in 2018, after that is done, I'll split and stack that. I'll get some pictures Monday.

When I'm done stacking the two face cord of Pine, I'll start splitting and stacking the rest of the Beech (1894 ) and Maple (1895 ).


----------



## ClintonH

I have the 1st log load about done.   Some hard maple wouldn't go with the Fiskars, so it's moved over to the next pile (bigger) to be split via splitter with any big pieces over there.  About 2 cord +/- off the 1st load, I expect 2.5-3 cord off this remaining large load.  Hops are looking good this year, too.  :D.


----------



## thewoodlands

The White Pine I bucked up today is from the clearing we did for the new garage in 2018. I'll start splitting and stacking out of the pile of rounds, not all the rounds in the pile came from today.

I'll stack six face cord of Pine by the end of July which will be for next years shoulder season wood.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started splitting and stacking the Pine, hopefully by the end of next week, I have four face cord up.


----------



## Rusty18

Some yellow pine, left overs from clearing the trees off the house.  The logs out of them went to a band mill up the road...$20’s are easier to stack than splits. 
I guesstimate about 3/4 of a cord (about a winters worth for me), my hats off to you all that burn 2 or 3+ Cords a year.


----------



## clancey

Gosh it is such hard work but these people seem to strive with it...lol--especially the heavy equipment operator and that old lumberjack..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

Made this pile of saw logs a few days ago. Not sure when I'll get started on them with so much rain in the forecast. Not that I mind the rain, our garden and blueberries need it.


----------



## clancey

Yea my work done has been at a stand still. I was suppose to begin my wood shed awhile back but was delayed. Now from a woman's point of view this is how it is--lol ...My carpenter who I have been dealing with for 23 years and just love him and a wonderful person as well and such a hard worker--like you people,,,We got into a row so he took some time off. Here he is in the hottest of weather awhile back doing all this extremely hard labor (and he is paid well) finishing up on my beautiful porch that he built from a open porch with stones on the floor to get ready for the wood stove. I showed him the design of the shed from here and he was going to start the next day but his last job was he had to put some blinds up for the porch so that I could have privacy well---this type of job was just too much for him---and he hemmed and hauled about no contact with the blind screws and I suggested he put a board across so that he would make contact to something solid...So I said--"Here you are doing all this major major work in the heat and when I ask you to do something "that I really want" you put it off to the last moment and then b and c about it and this makes my life miserable and I have to live with this until you get back from your trip and I am doing just as much work as you with all this cleaning up and buying stuff and putting up with "your bad attitudes here"...so he left..This is all in a days work here and I know that you people with your love ones go through this sort of stuff too---so I say as a old woman--listen to your beautiful brides and stop making things to be done hard for them for they have work to do too and want to enjoy their beautiful curtains and shelves and things of that nature...So you all be good and next time they ask you to do a small thing for them----it is important,,,My wood shed will begin on July 6th when my carpenter gets back---Yes all my blinds are up and beautiful and my wood shed will begin soon..Thanks for reading and some advice about work done from old mrs clancey...lol


----------



## JimBear

@MissMac How is your rehab going ? Never had to do that myself but it is work.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> @MissMac How is your rehab going ? Never had to do that myself but it is work.


It's been slow and challenging, but I think things are taking a turn for the better.  Had to spend a full 6 weeks in my sling, only coming out of it for my daily physio.  Last week at my physio appt. I got permission to come out of the sling during the daytime, but I cant really do much with it besides my exercises.  I do about 4 hours/day of stretches, so kinda been having a lot of groundhog days.  My arm is pretty feeble - amazing how much muscle atrophy you can get in a month and a half, but I am hell bent determined to make a full recovery and make this all worth it in the long run.

On another note, with all this heat we've had my ash piles have really shifted for the sun.  Today I put my sling on and my neighbour came over to help me push my piles, as 2 rows were looking like the leaning tower of Pisa, and part of it fell 2 days ago.  So, I got behind the wheel of my Ford Ranger, while my buddy held a pallet on the back of the tailgate.  I slowly backed into my wood piles and managed to push them back into place pretty successfully.  It felt soooo great to accomplish something, and was a tremendous perk to my spirits, and saved my partner from a lot of wood re-stacking.


----------



## clancey

Did not know about your injury--so sorry...It's your arm huh---terrible...So far I broke my arm in two places and broke my elbow as well as my shoulder a few years back----terrible and you are really handicapped for awhile but things will improve day by day...For the first few days with my shoulder I had a real sad first five days but it got better..I hope and pray that you have a support system because this is what a person needs with these types of injury...You will get back real soon when it dawns on you that "you are really better''----so sorry--anything I can do just let me know even sending you a donut or something or pretty card...Those wood piles are waiting for you to shine them up a bit--Have a good holiday....mrs clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> It's been slow and challenging, but I think things are taking a turn for the better.  Had to spend a full 6 weeks in my sling, only coming out of it for my daily physio.  Last week at my physio appt. I got permission to come out of the sling during the daytime, but I cant really do much with it besides my exercises.  I do about 4 hours/day of stretches, so kinda been having a lot of groundhog days.  My arm is pretty feeble - amazing how much muscle atrophy you can get in a month and a half, but I am hell bent determined to make a full recovery and make this all worth it in the long run.
> 
> On another note, with all this heat we've had my ash piles have really shifted for the sun.  Today I put my sling on and my neighbour came over to help me push my piles, as 2 rows were looking like the leaning tower of Pisa, and part of it fell 2 days ago.  So, I got behind the wheel of my Ford Ranger, while my buddy held a pallet on the back of the tailgate.  I slowly backed into my wood piles and managed to push them back into place pretty successfully.  It felt soooo great to accomplish something, and was a tremendous perk to my spirits, and saved my partner from a lot of wood re-stacking.


4 hrs/day of physical therapy type exercises is significant. I can tell just from that how dedicated you are to recovery. If you keep up the PT you won't feel it when you are older.


----------



## stoveliker

My wife says that those that have the grit to push long (but not too hard!) are the easiest patients to work with and that they go the farthest as compared with those with similar diagnoses. So you are doing great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## JimBear

MissMac said:


> It's been slow and challenging, but I think things are taking a turn for the better.  Had to spend a full 6 weeks in my sling, only coming out of it for my daily physio.  Last week at my physio appt. I got permission to come out of the sling during the daytime, but I cant really do much with it besides my exercises.  I do about 4 hours/day of stretches, so kinda been having a lot of groundhog days.  My arm is pretty feeble - amazing how much muscle atrophy you can get in a month and a half, but I am hell bent determined to make a full recovery and make this all worth it in the long run.
> 
> On another note, with all this heat we've had my ash piles have really shifted for the sun.  Today I put my sling on and my neighbour came over to help me push my piles, as 2 rows were looking like the leaning tower of Pisa, and part of it fell 2 days ago.  So, I got behind the wheel of my Ford Ranger, while my buddy held a pallet on the back of the tailgate.  I slowly backed into my wood piles and managed to push them back into place pretty successfully.  It felt soooo great to accomplish something, and was a tremendous perk to my spirits, and saved my partner from a lot of wood re-stacking.


Glad you are making progress, that recovery/rehab can be a tough journey but well worth it.

 I have been using my pickup to square up some stacks also. Lol


----------



## kennyp2339

To hot to do anything, I have one more pile of ash lengths to cut and split and they have sat in there spot since spring, seems like the motto here this year is 4 days of oppressive heat, then 2-3 days of rain, then back to heat, and if a cool day or 2 slips in then its other things that need to be done, like weeding, weed whacking, mowing, trimming and outdoor cleaning, its a real pia lol. Then there my real job and the mandatory ot thats been occurring, seems like that happens at the worst times to..end rant.


----------



## clancey

I find that it is easier for me if I stick to a routine especially when I first get up---like get up shower and eat and start you day maybe a coffee or too---see how easy that is...lol I have so much work to do I do not know where to begin--terrible...Forget about waiting for a cool day and do the weed whacking at night time...lol...Have a nice holiday...clancey


----------



## clancey

I found this on the net and what do you all think about this?  My mind this week is on wood and wood shed building but this looks real interesting to me--don't you all smile all at once now...lol  What do you think?








						KS50 Solar Wood Drying Kiln Kit
					

Cost-effective solar wood kiln for drying lumber up to 3,000 board feet.



					woodmizer.com


----------



## SpaceBus

clancey said:


> I found this on the net and what do you all think about this?  My mind this week is on wood and wood shed building but this looks real interesting to me--don't you all smile all at once now...lol  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS50 Solar Wood Drying Kiln Kit
> 
> 
> Cost-effective solar wood kiln for drying lumber up to 3,000 board feet.
> 
> 
> 
> woodmizer.com


I think that is for drying lumber, but I don't see why it wouldn't work on firewood. I don't know how quickly it would dry cordwood. This structure also calls for power for the ventilation.


----------



## MissMac

JimBear said:


> Glad you are making progress, that recovery/rehab can be a tough journey but well worth it.
> 
> I have been using my pickup to square up some stacks also. Lol


ya the truck worked so well compared to the alternatives.  i mean they won't win any 'prettiest wood stack' awards anymore, but they'll do just fine


----------



## clancey

I am seriously wondering about this idea of mine--ut oh--... For me I just put this wood stove in for just emergencies in case the grid does a number or something so that I can stay warm. I intend to buy for now only "kiln dried wood" for my first batch this is because of my fear of bugs and stuff...So I decided not to build a wood shed---let someone else "after me" worry about that idea. Now my question is this? If I get kiln dried wood in here would not it be bad if I place it outside because of maybe absorbing the humidity or something and defeating the very purpose of wanting to keep it dry? Not building this wood shed right now will save me some money  and I do have two metal cages ( 30 inch by 24 inch and 24 inches high and they are open in the front and they stack on top of one another to keep the kiln dried wood in and these cages are in my fire stove room. So I am going to see what I can do with those and take a picture or two for you when I get them set up...Am I on the right track of thinking here by wanting the kiln wood to be inside or is this not necessary and outside would be just fine?   Thanks...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

IF they are indeed dry enough for proper burning (and even kiln dried firewood often is not - remember that putting it in a kiln for 20 minutes is also kiln dried...), then f no rain gets to the wood outside, they will remain dry enough.
So make sure the cages are covered.

Ask your wood vendor to bring an axe, split a 6" wide piece through the middle, and show you the moisture level in the middle (!) in that freshly exposed split with a moisture meter. Should be done at 70 F (any colder will get you a too favorable reading). So get it delivered now rather than when the weather turns colder again. That way you know what you are buying. Should be 25% or less, preferably less than 20%.


----------



## clancey

Thank you so much for the imput and here are some pictures to get a better idea of what I mean---this wood would be inside for now and here is the set up for now..Forgive the unfinished look especially the dry wall stuff on the floor--lol---eventually I hope to make it pretty..I do have the electricity in and the light in the ceiling and a air conditioner in and as you know these things take time...The stuff in the cages will be placed by the kiln wood and is it too close to the stove?  Security bars will be placed on the windows and doors in the next few weeks--I have them already and they just need putting up plus a new security door....work is never done....Would these cages work and are they far enough from my beautiful stove?   clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Sorry for misunderstanding; the placement of theses racks is perfectly fine. The manual will give you clearance requirements to combustibles, and they will be far, far less than this distance (remembering your walls contain combustible 2x4's and I assume the stove was installed to meet these clearance requirements).


----------



## clancey

Thanks....All clearances are met and my house insurance man okay it with his measurements and in a few weeks I am going to a fireplace store with my girlfriend--she's driving---strange new area for me and I will get a moisture meter (forget the proper name) and two new fire extinguishers and a carbon monoxide and a smoke detector as well and a temperature gauge for the pipe on the stove plus two trivets for the stove burners when I use them...Later the wall will be rocked--later---(money)....So with this idea I am saving a lot of money here with not building the beautifully designed wood shed on this thread that I just love...but money is saved and I will have picture for you when my friend and I take our trip to the fireplace store.. Thanks for the help and safety is my top priority and my insurance man told me to get all these things for him to insure me and my home...So they are all necessary and the second extinguisher he wants in the kitchen...thanks clancey


----------



## clancey

It is amazing of how much "work done" has be accomplished and here are pictures that I want to share with you all..The first one is before and the second ones are after..It will take awhile for the rock to get on the wall but it is in the plan..Without all your help and encouragement and advice none of this would have been possible...thanks so much...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

The wife wanted these down long ago so when she said something two days ago, it moved up to number one on the schedule. The pine in picture 1940 & 41 was dying, the three in picture 1942 were dead and the smallest one I pushed over.

All the rounds I split with some of the branches are over by the outside fireplace waiting for the next rains.


----------



## clancey

In that picture 1946 what is that red thing standing up with two wheels on the right side of your truck?  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

A splitter, place a round in there, pull a handle, and a blade will move through the round.  Most have an internal combustion engine and a hydraulic cylinder pushing the blade.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Got a load of maple from just down the street today. 

The utility came up our road last week and cut a bunch of trees along the power lines and left a lot of nice wood. I thought I'd try out the saw since I replaced the flywheel the other day, and it worked like a champ.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started cleaning up this area last year and just finished this part of a dead pine that has been down for years, they say we're in for some good rains so everything is over by the outside fireplace ready to burn.

In the last two pictures you can see the dead standing pine without bark and another dead pine that still has its bark that I plan on taking down


----------



## JimBear

clancey said:


> In that picture 1946 what is that red thing standing up with two wheels on the right side of your truck?  clancey


That’s his splitter set in the vertical position.


----------



## clancey

Thanks and I know now and they save a lot of hard work and are sooo important...thanks...clancey


----------



## clancey

Its a working day today so everyone take your vitamins and drink plenty of liquid...lol  My wood will be here in ten days but today my carpenter comes and he only has today and tomorrow for then he goes out of town..Today it is trim day around the doors and windows in  the "wood heating room" and the cement board will be "just that" until later because "tile work" is expensive to do...I tell you one thing tile work and crafts have never been my cup of tea--I hate it...so that will wait until I decide on the color..Those tile people make some good money but it is heavy and hard work too and they need to have a brain to figure out all those measurements as well...give them credit here. lol  But the main point right now is  for me to make a decision  on building a wood shed like the one that's on this thread that I like and my carpenter is game to build it but I have not decided "yet" to do this----I am taking a "one a day vitamin" to get ready for this decision...Have a productive and hard working day everyone and if I do a wood shed pictures will be coming--if not--no pictures--lol  thanks for all your help..clancey


----------



## Gearhead660

Working on '24-'25.  This load was some larger Elm so had to give the gas splitter some run time.  Been using the little electric splitter alot, but elm can be a challenge.  90 degrees out, but the splitting area is shaded for half the day.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just ended up moving wood from the stacks at the edge of the woods to my main stacking pile close to the house with the tractor.  It was my oldest daughter's birthday on the 3rd so we had a nice party for her.  It was a great weekend very nice weather.  I'm hoping to cut some of my logs up and stack them I just need to move some wood and make room.  I hope everyone is enjoying the summer weather.


----------



## clancey

heavy Hammer --your not the only one moving lumber around and I hope you took a vitamin for this "hard working day", as well as cutting up you wood and stacking it...Here is a picture of my beginning action of work done for this day--so far..-that's all I have with the pictures.. clancey


----------



## heavy hammer

I'm sure there were plenty of us working over this holiday weekend.  I try to stay hydrated.  The heat doesn't bother me I actually like it the hotter the better.  Clancey what are you going to build?  I ended up taking my younger lab swimming on Sunday he had a good day but about an hour into it he got stuck in the vines that were growing out over the water in these two low trees.  I tried to free him by pulling the vines and the smaller trees back in but he was out to far and tangled up enough where I had to go out and and get him.  Nothing better than waist deep in the muck and pond water but I could't leave my little buddy to drown.  Once he was free all he wanted was to go back in for more retrieves.


----------



## clancey

We are building a small wood shed for my wood so that I can season the wood wood outside for a time so that it will be dry But in the meanwhile I have two carts of kiln dried wood coming any day now and these pieces will be put in my cages inside and this is just for emergencies and I want back up of regular wood in my new wood shed being built today and I will take some pictures too. I am afraid of bugs in my house and to train on my beautiful wood stove I want to know the wood inside is bug free--lol and dry as it can be as well..Begreen would be proud of me especially since I plan to light my wood stove when it gets cooler., but not yet...lol..Need to be prepared for all of this new education and do not want to burn my house down and my installer promised me he would light my first fire..I need fortitude here for I am afraid of fire--lol  ,,but I will learn...I now have the first pictures of what we are up to and with this I need quick advice because my carpenter and I are debating this...I want the side boards spaced closer on the three sides than this---what do you think? He on break now and when he gets back I need some kind of answer on how it is to be..Picture now"


----------



## stoveliker

No need to space them closer. Let the wind go through them like this.
Especially if your roof has some overhang (eves), the hardly any rain will get toe the wood.


----------



## stoveliker

stoveliker said:


> No need to space them closer. Let the wind go through them like this.
> Especially if your roof has some overhang (eves), the hardly any rain will get toe the wood.



Your floor joists are closer to each other than necessary... Not wrong, just a bit of overkill. Other than that, it looks great! Enjoy!


----------



## clancey

Thank you....Yea there will be a slight overhang on it and my carpenter wanted to space the bottom boards wider apart but I wanted it strong--ha ha ...So I will leave him continue with his "thought processes" but I have been helping...Thanks for the quick info and that's what I needed. By the way I love my carpenter and it is going on over a 23 year relationship and we have been fighting over since--nice fight--but I am opinionated ---thanks again...clancey


----------



## clancey

I hate to wade through water like that but I would have been wading and so glad that bad doggy is okay...they just do not know the danger of water and in the wintertime dogs wind up on ice that breaks and they need to slide out their on their bellies to save their pets--terrible. I just bet you felt so refreshed after that ordeal--lol...Dogs are a man's best friend and glad you pouch is okay heavy hammer and thanks for sharing...clancey


----------



## heavy hammer

It's not the first interesting situation he has gotten into but I would do anything to help the little guy out.  He is as loyal as they come.


----------



## clancey

My wood shed...clancey


----------



## Caw

Nice work, Clancey! That should do nicely.


----------



## SpaceBus

Looks great!


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> In that picture 1946 what is that red thing standing up with two wheels on the right side of your truck?  clancey


You're funny!


----------



## thewoodlands

After taking two loads of pine down to a neighbor for her outside fireplace and stacking it I had a coffee with her and a nice gab session, it started to rain near the end of the gab session so I took off for home so I could burned some of the old junk pine I c/s the other day.

I didn't have the camera with me today but when I burn the rest, I'll have some pictures. Starting Thursday and Friday, NOAA is calling for 1 to 3 inches of rain for our area and we need it.

@clancey , nice job on the woodshed.


----------



## clancey

Thanks and we had a rain storm last night and for here that's good so enjoy your rain...thanks again clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Thanks and we had a rain storm last night and for here that's good so enjoy your rain...thanks again clancey


We're in a moderate drought but hopefully after this rain, we'll be out of it.




__





						Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor
					






					droughtmonitor.unl.edu


----------



## clancey

That's a neat map--thanks...Hope it rains double and for us too..thanks..clancey


----------



## MissMac

Well, even though I can't 'wood' right now, I managed to scrounge a load of wood!  A coworker had a big spruce tree dropped and offered me some of the bigger rounds.  Knowing that I couldn't load, they even offered to load it into my truck!  What a great snag


----------



## Caw

You've discussed your recovery a bunch here @MissMac may I ask what you had done? It's great that you're on the road to recovery and still getting out there! There's never a bad time for free wood Just dont tell our wives!


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I burned most of the pine from the stuff I c/s a few days ago. We had a nice rain overnight and again today so things were wet, the heaviest of the rain will come in later this afternoon.


----------



## clancey

That's a neat tale MissMac and hope your doing better...I have the same type of tale too...I went and got those deck blocks and both me and my carpenter are senior citizens and we look "old"--lol lol  ---at least I think so...Well anyway---out of the clear blue sky this young man appears and offers to put those blocks in my truck for us and right away did it...He said. "More people should do things like this" to help out people and we all agreed" and thanked him...Don't try to do too much with your arm but you need to keep moving it a little for exercise to keep it lubricated--lol---hoping  it is well and normal soon...these things take time...clancey


----------



## MissMac

Caw said:


> You've discussed your recovery a bunch here @MissMac may I ask what you had done? It's great that you're on the road to recovery and still getting out there! There's never a bad time for free wood Just dont tell our wives!


Shoulder decompression and bicep tenodesis 8.5 weeks ago.  I actually had my follow up with the surgeon yesterday afternoon, and he said that I'm making excellent progress in my recovery.  He said it was obvious I've been committed to my physio, and I told him that I was serious about getting better because I've got things and stuff I want to be doing - like wood!


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> Today I burned most of the pine from the stuff I c/s a few days ago. We had a nice rain overnight and again today so things were wet, the heaviest of the rain will come in later this afternoon.


Oh my!  How come you don't run that stuff through your wood stove?  That would be a lovely outdoor fire to stand around though.


----------



## clancey

Yea woodlands looks great to me and why not running it through the stove just like MissMac wrote..lol   Now I have a question regarding small wood pieces like what the woodlands is burning..I have this left over wood that i kept and where do I store it? How do I store it because I am afraid it will fall down the slates in the wood? Its dry and should I bring it inside and put in my metal wood cages with the kiln dry wood coming today.,,,( 16inch split oak) coming from Ga.).. One more question: For my wood shed do you think that I should put another roof over that one to extend it out farther (overhang) on the front? Do you think that I should maybe put black roof stuff on it to absorb the heat better?  Picture coming...What do I do with that small wood should maybe I get one of those pallets and put on top of the bottom of the little wood shed?  Plenty of questions--lots of work to be done today--taking my vitamin...Glad your doing well Miss Mac and getting productive once again.  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

You can put the wood pieces in your metal racks. However, and this is very important, ask your carpenter if some of this is pressure treated wood and throw that stuff out. Burning that releases toxic fumes.

No need for heat absorbing stuff on the roof. The only reason to put something on there is to keep the roof panel from rotting (like shingles on a home).


----------



## clancey

Alright ---thanks....I am ready in a few months to burn and today I clean up the stove room--:"image that"- a "stove room"and wait for my kiln dried wood to get here...thanks stoveliker...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> Alright ---thanks....I am ready in a few months to burn and today I clean up the stove room--:"image that"- a "stove room"and wait for my kiln dried wood to get here...thanks stoveliker...clancey



You are in good shape: a stove room, a wood shed, inside storage, dried wood coming in, and a nice stove   
Congrats!


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Oh my!  How come you don't run that stuff through your wood stove?  That would be a lovely outdoor fire to stand around though.


I just have more Pine then we need, the stuff that I burned had been down a good 9-10 years so the outside was very punky.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Yea woodlands looks great to me and why not running it through the stove just like MissMac wrote..lol   Now I have a question regarding small wood pieces like what the woodlands is burning..I have this left over wood that i kept and where do I store it? How do I store it because I am afraid it will fall down the slates in the wood? Its dry and should I bring it inside and put in my metal wood cages with the kiln dry wood coming today.,,,( 16inch split oak) coming from Ga.).. One more question: For my wood shed do you think that I should put another roof over that one to extend it out farther (overhang) on the front? Do you think that I should maybe put black roof stuff on it to absorb the heat better?  Picture coming...What do I do with that small wood should maybe I get one of those pallets and put on top of the bottom of the little wood shed?  Plenty of questions--lots of work to be done today--taking my vitamin...Glad your doing well Miss Mac and getting productive once again.  clancey


I just have more Pine then we need, the stuff that I burned had been down a good 9-10 years so the outside was very punky.


----------



## clancey

Well my wood arrived and the pallet wood broke so I had to go get a neighbor to help the truck transfer man load the wood so that they could get it on some type of motorized small truck and bring it up the driveway--I gave them both a tip as well..The wood is here--Yes...I covered it up with two drop cloths and it is encased in a clear plastic as well until I can get to it..Its going to rain here and it looks really bad and getting really dark....That was my work done today...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

That wood will stay good like this for a while. I have older neighbors that I give some wood every now and then (they want short splits, as in 8-10", and I want long ones, so if I end up with log lengths that are 1.5 times my length, I cut, split, and give them the shorties), and if I don't stack it for them, they use two buckets with one or two splits in each to move it.

Long story, but my suggestion is to simply move the wood to your shelving in small steps. A few pieces each day and the jo will get done. It's safe and dry under your tarp!


----------



## clancey

That's what I was planning to do little by little until my helper gets back from Texas.., but little by little I might be finished---and it looks really like pretty wood too. It has bark on it and is this normal for I thought kiln wood was real clean like you people make your wood. Do I have to take the bark off of it or have my helper take it off--lol..These are splits about 16 inches for my stove takes 18 inches and I figured that this was a good size--all oak--that's all they had and I wanted mixed but only oak they had to ship by freight..I really feel ready now that the wood has arrived.. The man gave me the pallet  and I think I might use it for something when its empty.. Next will be the fireplace business when my girlfriend gets back from her trip and we will make a day of it...thanks everybody for your help,,,clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Great. You can leave the bark on. If.it falls off, no problem, but no need to take it off before you burn.


----------



## clancey

Good that makes it easier...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Oh my!  How come you don't run that stuff through your wood stove?  That would be a lovely outdoor fire to stand around though.





MissMac said:


> Oh my!  How come you don't run that stuff through your wood stove?  That would be a lovely outdoor fire to stand around though.


I have about five piles of pine logs from the clearing I did in 2018 for our new garage that are left like in the attached picture.

I take pine down to our neighbor so she can have a fire outside, can't get rid of it fast enough. Our bigger lot I usually cut on has a bunch of Hemlock and Pine down that I haven't even touched.

I still have the two piles of pine in the background in picture 1810 with three more piles in different areas.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started on what was left in picture 1969, the worst of the stuff went in a different pile in picture 1972 which will get burned in the outside fireplace,  picture 1973 is what's left of the pile,  picture 1974 are the rounds I'll be splitting and stacking for next years shoulder season firewood and the last picture is another bunch of logs that I want cut and split before winter hits.

I used an old scraper/snowbrush to clean off the pine needles and dirt with a timber jack for lifting the logs off the ground.

I counted the piles of pine I have left, it's six after today. Hopefully we get another wet stretch coming up so I can burn some in the outside fireplace.


----------



## clancey

May I ask why those six were left and were not they good for something? Just curious since I am looking at my wood pile that I got and just wondering why...That was three years ago you left them on your property--would they be considered "dried out" and ready for burning laying on the ground --could you burn them now if you had too for your wood stove--meaning what exactly is "seasoned" anyway?  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Seasoning (drying) only happens after cutting, splitting, and (preferably covered) stacking. Logs do not dry. Wood in contact with the ground does not dry. Instead, they'll rot.


----------



## clancey

Oh I see....cannot anybody do anything with Rotten Wood? Maybe sawdust or something or chips or mulch maybe.? clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

clancey said:


> Oh I see....cannot anybody do anything with Rotten Wood? Maybe sawdust or something or chips or mulch maybe.? clancey


Depends on how rotten. If it's all soft I add them to my compost piles. If it's not too much hassle I'll chip/shred dead/rotten wood, but I don't put too much effort into it.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> May I ask why those six were left and were not they good for something? Just curious since I am looking at my wood pile that I got and just wondering why...That was three years ago you left them on your property--would they be considered "dried out" and ready for burning laying on the ground --could you burn them now if you had too for your wood stove--meaning what exactly is "seasoned" anyway?  clancey


They were only good for firewood with a few good for milling at the time they were cut. I had a short amount of time to fell, limb up, move the logs and dig up a bunch of the stumps before the contractor moved in.

I consider seasoned wood (pine) cut/split/stacked for a year. Beech, American Hophornbeam and Sugar Maple we'll let season after it is stacked for 2 -3 years.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Today I finally got around to cutting up the biggest of the sugar maple logs I had in my yard that were dropped in December of 2019. 






I recently bought a 28" bar and chain for my saw, and this was the first time I used it. Definitely made the job easier than trying to use my 20" bar.

After I got it all cut up, I started splitting some of the rounds. Some pieces had a little bit of rot in them but most of it is really nice wood. I'll use the stuff with the rot for boiling maple syrup next year.
Here's the good firewood pile


Here's the punky pile





I probably could get away with burning the punky stuff in the stove for shoulder season wood, but I've got so much good wood that I can be a little choosy. Besides, I'm going to need something to burn for making maple syrup, and this should work fine for that. I'll add it to my less than perfect pile I have set aside for that purpose.


----------



## Caw

Nothing like burning the tree's blood with the limbs of it's cousins. Maple syrup production is so barbaric!   

I intend to expand my operation this year. Made 2.5 gallons off 16 trees and I'd like to expand to 30.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished up the back row (picture 1927 ) and started the second row of White Pine and added some smaller rounds and splits of hardwood. Once I have the full six face cord stacked, I'll get going on splitting and stacking the Ash, Yellow Birch, Beech and Maple rounds we have.


----------



## clancey

Now on that  #104 picture how many cords would that be about?  I am taking a guess here --maybe three? Would that get you through one winter (normal winter) for a large house like maybe 1500 sq feet...maybe its four cords--lol  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> Now on that  #104 picture how many cords would that be about?  I am taking a guess here --maybe three? Would that get you through one winter (normal winter) for a large house like maybe 1500 sq feet...maybe its four cords--lol  clancey



Lol, speaking when it's not my turn, but I guess it's about 3/4 cord...
And no, that's not enough...


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Now on that  #104 picture how many cords would that be about?  I am taking a guess here --maybe three? Would that get you through one winter (normal winter) for a large house like maybe 1500 sq feet...maybe its four cords--lol  clancey


They all have 104 at the start, if it's the last picture ( 104 1977 ) that is just under three face cord.

Each stack is two face cord so we'll have six face cord. We burn four face cord in the fall and the last two in the spring.

We also burn between 10 to 12 face cord of hardwood during the year once it gets colder. Our wood stove is in our basement so we'll burn more .


----------



## stoveliker

A cord is a stack of (split) wood of 8 ft x 4 ft x 4 ft. A face cord is a row of 8 ft x 4 ft (an no depth specified).


----------



## clancey

Yea I did that wrong and it was the last picture of 1977 and I was close I think with three to four cords..or not?? You people make things like this soooo complicated---lol....Is it three or four cords or not--last picture and could that heat a 1500 square foot house--1st floor in the wintertime...Glad you have your wood to keep you busy and out of trouble...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> Yea I did that wrong and it was the last picture of 1977 and I was close I think with three to four cords..or not?? You people make things like this soooo complicated---lol....Is it three or four cords or not--last picture and could that heat a 1500 square foot house--1st floor in the wintertime...Glad you have your wood to keep you busy and out of trouble...clancey



No, it is not 3 to 4 cords. Given that that last pic has about 3 *face* cord,  it would only be 3 cord if the splits are 4 foot long! 

Assuming the splits are 18" long, 3 face cord equates to slightly more than one cord.


----------



## clancey

That's more complicated then before--I will do some research on wood faces..You mean the wood part that faces you that's what they count---three sides of it--lol lol...I will figure it and basically I just want to know that if someone ordered three cords--forget the faces would this be adequate to heat a 1500 square foot house assuming everything else is okay..So a 48 inch long piece of wood if it is 4x8 in that last picture would be 3 cords--about...What does face have anything to do with all of this?   Its okay I will look this up to figure it out in my no math mind....Thanks anyway...clancey


----------



## JimBear

clancey said:


> That's more complicated then before--I will do some research on wood faces..You mean the wood part that faces you that's what they count---three sides of it--lol lol...I will figure it and basically I just want to know that if someone ordered three cords--forget the faces would this be adequate to heat a 1500 square foot house assuming everything else is okay..So a 48 inch long piece of wood if it is 4x8 in that last picture would be 3 cords--about...What does face have anything to do with all of this?   Its okay I will look this up to figure it out in my no math mind....Thanks anyway...clancey


A face cord is basically 1/3 of a cord. A cord is 128 cubic feet, usually stacked 4’ x 4’ x 8’. Your question of will 3 cord heat a 1500’ home would be subject to the climate house is in.

Here is some reference pictures for face cord, cord & roughly a 3 cord stack


----------



## clancey

Thank you with the pictures now I get it---Yes---thanks my wood workers and those pictures were "great"....clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> No, it is not 3 to 4 cords. Given that that last pic has about 3 *face* cord,  it would only be 3 cord if the splits are 4 foot long!
> 
> Assuming the splits are 18" long, 3 face cord equates to slightly more than one cord.


My stacks at one time came out to be 0.62 of a cord, I haven't done the cord calculator since I started cutting them a bit longer (15.75 inches long) but that should be close. My stacks are 16 feet long, 4 feet high and the splits are 15.75 long.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first three pictures are the Ash I delivered to the neighbor our ROW runs through her driveway that I used all spring, she wanted to pay me but I told her earlier this year it was a free face cord.

The last two pictures are the American Hophornbeam I delivered to another neighbor, he never ask for it so this load was on the house.

We had 52 face cord not counting the American Hophornbeam, we have 51 stacked with another 3 or 4 that needs splitting and stacking.


----------



## stoveliker

thewoodlands said:


> My stacks at one time came out to be 0.62 of a cord, I haven't done the cord calculator since I started cutting them a bit longer (15.75 inches long) but that should be close. My stacks are 16 feet long, 4 feet high and the splits are 15.75 long.



Ah, 16 ft is longer than I estimated.
This equates to 84 cubic ft per stack, i.e. 0.65 cord.


----------



## thewoodlands

thewoodlands said:


> My stacks at one time came out to be 0.62 of a cord, I haven't done the cord calculator since I started cutting them a bit longer (15.75 inches long) but that should be close. My stacks are 16 feet long, 4 feet high and the splits are 15.75 long.


@stoveliker , with the new length my stacks that are 16 feet long, 4 feet high and 15.75 in depth comes out to 0.65 of a cord.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> Ah, 16 ft is longer than I estimated.
> This equates to 84 cubic ft per stack, i.e. 0.65 cord.


You're quick, thanks. I had just posted that but you're quicker.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> The first three pictures are the Ash I delivered to the neighbor our ROW runs through her driveway that I used all spring, she wanted to pay me but I told her earlier this year it was a free face cord.
> 
> The last two pictures are the American Hophornbeam I delivered to another neighbor, he never ask for it so this load was on the house.
> 
> We had 52 face cord not counting the American Hophornbeam, we have 51 stacked with another 3 or 4 that needs splitting and stacking.


i notice once in awhile that you have a row with a top cover.  do you top cover everything, or just the upcoming year's supply?  wondering what you're up to with some tarped and some open to the elements.  that would be a lot of top covering if you were getting at everything


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> i notice once in awhile that you have a row with a top cover.  do you top cover everything, or just the upcoming year's supply?  wondering what you're up to with some tarped and some open to the elements.  that would be a lot of top covering if you were getting at everything


Usually this years firewood would've been covered, that will happen next week. I'm thinking we have enough covers for about 40 face cord of hardwood and enough covers for our shoulder season wood, six face cord.

I think the one stack that was covered was from last year, that would've been the stack we used if it stayed cold longer.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I covered six face cord of Ash we'll use this year, another two face cord of Ash in the same area has been covered since last year.

I also covered two face cord of Ironwood we plan on burning this year if needed. In the same area the Ironwood is stacked, we a total of six more face cord covered, it's Beech and Sugar Maple that we'll give another year of seasoning.

Hopefully tomorrow I can get more tarps spread out so they can dry and then cover more firewood. The last two years I've been getting more Beech, Yellow Birch and Sugar Maple, if we don't have enough covers for those stacks, we'll get more before fall. 

I think we have 16 face cord covered so far, eight face cord of the Beech & Sugar Maple will get another year of seasoning before we use it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked a face cord of Sugar & Soft Maple today where the Ash was. It was one of those days it was nice out and then it would pour for 10 minutes.

I still have some of the Maple left with Ironwood and Beech that will get stacked, tomorrow will be a day off from anything firewood related.


----------



## thewoodlands

Since we had some hard rains this morning, I changed plans on what I was going to do and split three loads of some junk pine and burned most of it.


----------



## clancey

Well I have been doing some wood work..I have half the kiln dried wood in place in the bottom cage and I put all the weird looking wood into the wood shed..One more half to do for the higher cage--Yes...That disabled walker I just use for a staircase climb..lol..It will come in handy I hope much much later...lol....Getting ready when the weather turns "cool " and I have environmental dry logs and fat sticks and cubes to light and a ash can and gloves and smoke detector with carbon dioxide detector as well. When I go to the fireplace store I will get a digital thing to judge wood moisture and if someone would write the name of this thing again I would appreciate.. And also a stove pipe temperature gadget and need the name of that as well and how many inches up the pipe that I place it.. I could look up all this from past postings but I am tired from my hard days work. You all be good and listen to your love ones and give them a hug on this nice sunday..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Great job!

A moisture meter and a flue probe thermometer (ask your installer to install the probe thermometer as it needs drilling a hole).
Or, if you have single wall stove pipe inside, you can use a magnetic thermometer. No drilling required then.


----------



## clancey

I do not know what I have--thinking it is a double insulated pipe inside the stove room but in realty do not know--lol...I am going to make an appointment with the stove dealer for Sept and "We will light the stove"...Got my fire extinguisher and my flame putter outer and hoping I do not burn the GD house down..lol  Thanks everybody..clancey


----------



## Woodsplitter67

clancey said:


> Well I have been doing some wood work..I have half the kiln dried wood in place in the bottom cage and I put all the weird looking wood into the wood shed..One more half to do for the higher cage--Yes...That disabled walker I just use for a staircase climb..lol..It will come in handy I hope much much later...lol....Getting ready when the weather turns "cool " and I have environmental dry logs and fat sticks and cubes to light and a ash can and gloves and smoke detector with carbon dioxide detector as well. When I go to the fireplace store I will get a digital thing to judge wood moisture and if someone would write the name of this thing again I would appreciate.. And also a stove pipe temperature gadget and need the name of that as well and how many inches up the pipe that I place it.. I could look up all this from past postings but I am tired from my hard days work. You all be good and listen to your love ones and give them a hug on this nice sunday..clancey



So how much wood are you actually sitting on


----------



## clancey

You want me to figure out all "those faces and stuff"--too complicated for my little brain but I think the wood pallet held 637 pounds..and one cage is full and I am working on another one..I am guessing a 1/4 of a cord--guessing now even after all you guys training...the dimensions of the pallet is: 3 foot by 4 foot and 25 inches high with wood cut and split to 16 inches..They called it a stack and it was shipped from GA...over 500 dollars to buy,,,( I got this just for a emergency not to burn full time for I do not like how the world is acting right now)..I just want to feel prepared because I hate to be cold and do not want to have to go to a warming station "if they even have one"--do not want to repeat Texas --poor people...and I am going by "instinct" here and might be very wrong...lol clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> You want me to figure out all "those faces and stuff"--too complicated for my little brain but I think the wood pallet held 637 pounds..and one cage is full and I am working on another one..I am guessing a 1/4 of a cord--guessing now even after all you guys training...the dimensions of the pallet is: 3 foot by 4 foot and 25 inches high with wood cut and split to 16 inches..They called it a stack and it was shipped from GA...over 500 dollars to buy,,,( I got this just for a emergency not to burn full time for I do not like how the world is acting right now)..I just want to feel prepared because I hate to be cold and do not want to have to go to a warming station "if they even have one"--do not want to repeat Texas --poor people...and I am going by "instinct" here and might be very wrong...lol clancey



That is 3*4*2 ft = 24 cubic foot. As a cord is 128 cubic foot, you have about 1/5th of a cord.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

clancey said:


> You want me to figure out all "those faces and stuff"--too complicated for my little brain but I think the wood pallet held 637 pounds..and one cage is full and I am working on another one..I am guessing a 1/4 of a cord--guessing now even after all you guys training...the dimensions of the pallet is: 3 foot by 4 foot and 25 inches high with wood cut and split to 16 inches..They called it a stack and it was shipped from GA...over 500 dollars to buy,,,( I got this just for a emergency not to burn full time for I do not like how the world is acting right now)..I just want to feel prepared because I hate to be cold and do not want to have to go to a warming station "if they even have one"--do not want to repeat Texas --poor people...and I am going by "instinct" here and might be very wrong...lol clancey


so.. 3ft x4ft x2ft = 24 cuft there 128 cuft in a cord so you have .1875 cords on the pallet.. not even a quarter of 1 cord. you can take the dimensionsof you bins and multiple lenth x with x height in ft and divideby 128 and that will give you what u have in  cords
I read the other post in other threads that you have
The average person with a with a 1500 2000  sqft home and average installation burning for heat is roughly going through 3 full cords dependingon where they are and wood species
Dont be confused... a face cord is only 1/3 of a cord roughly.. so if someone says they have 30 face cords.. thats only 10 cords.. Your going to be lightning your stove in a few months.. I'd grab up some wood if your able get some cheap racks 
.18 cord of woods like a weeks worth to give you an idea


----------



## clancey

Oh brother---lol lol...That's a lot of figuring and I plan to fill up that little wood shed with a mixed batch of seasoned wood that might be seasoned--lol.. Hoping that it will fit about another few cords just for it to dry out for awhile outside but in the meanwhile I have wood to burn now if I need too (emergency for a few days). Now "Nice Mr Math Man"--Please figure "ball park" for me how much wood that I might be able to store in my new little wood shed...That would help me out a lot this figuring....It is 48x48 and 5 foot high..How many cords can I possibly store planning on ordering a mixed batch from wood people here in Colorado to be delivered so that it can start to be seasoned in my little wood shed outside..This kiln wood is special and I can burn it now after I take the moisture to make sure and this should give me a few days of figuring out something if things should go to hell..(only for emergency)..Regular wood if I like my wood stove burning and can get into it to save me money on my heat bill (maybe) in the future...I do like those kilns you can buy that you can store even more wood in and just a thought...lol lol...Thanks for all that figuring and work you have done and hoping you will do more for me...So I have just under a third of a cord--great....Its a start...Thanks so much...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

4*4*5 ft = 80 cubic ft, i.e 5/8th of one cord.


----------



## clancey

Is that all?  I need another wood shed....lol thanks clancey


----------



## stoveliker

stoveliker said:


> 4*4*5 ft = 80 cubic ft, i.e 5/8th of one cord.



Together with the kiln dried wood you bought, that totals 0.8 cords or 4/5th of one cord.


----------



## stoveliker

If I were you, I'd fill that shed, and leave it at that. It will allow you to have a few fires during the winter, and have a week or two of emergency heat. Keeps you feeling safe while not being too much work 

Note that if you have to buy wood (locally) your savings in heating get diminished quickly. Hence my suggestion to use it to feel safe and an occasional ambiance fire to keep your skills up to date.


----------



## clancey

A bunch of math wizards my wood friends----thanks....Should not you all go out to your property and cut and fix more dead trees or something? There must be something to do to keep you minds occupied other than with math figuring...Thanks I really needed to know how much it would hold and that's fine for a start...Appreciate...clancey


----------



## Woodsplitter67

4x4x5=80 by 128= .625 or just a little over a half cord is what will fit there

 1 full.cord is 4w x 8 L x4 ft high

to store 4.5 cords you will need a shed 
20ft long x 4.5 wide x 6.5 average height on the inside


----------



## clancey

20 foot long--that's the size of my yard-lol lol...Maybe I could do one of those wire decorative wood holder "fences" with a roof over them..Thanks so much much appreciated woodsplitter67 and stoveliker...The neighbors would sure like that and i would love a fence 7 foot high...lol..city living ugh ...Bless you...clancey


----------



## JimBear

clancey said:


> Oh brother---lol lol...That's a lot of figuring


Hey is a link to a cord calculator, it should make things simpler for you, it does the math for you. 


			Office of the Maine AG: Firewood (Cord) Calculator


----------



## clancey

Now that's what you call a good deal--yes---I will practice with that because I  pasted it on my e-mail---yes...thanks..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I had my blood drawn for a Lyme disease test this morning, once I came home a few more tarps got spread out to dry and then I washed the wife's vehicle and dried it. After it was dry, I took Dash & Glass (made by Turtle Wax) and removed the spots from the windows.

Hopefully this week, I can start pulling some stumps with the backhoe on the 4540. I have about six or more stumps (nothing huge) that I plan on pulling before winter.

If I get going on another job clearing some smaller pines in the woods just beyond the corner of our driveway, I'll have more stumps but smaller. If I get that cleared, I'll be pushing the snow deeper into the woods and not off the corner of the driveway.

Last year when the snow came it stayed, we never had any rains after we received snow so I ended up moving the snow just off the corner of the driveway to another spot, I don't plan on doing that again unless we get an old fashion winter.


----------



## clancey

Gosh woodlands I hope that test comes back negative..I hate ticks..I did some work today too but now I am having a cold beer for celebration and I have all my kiln wood put away and i took some pictures as well..There is one picture that I wonder if you people might think the same way that I am looking at this pallet and wood that transferred the wood to my house. This is the 24 hour question here..I am so tired and its like I went back to the frontier days or something moving this wood..Terrible work and not for me but its finished now..I didn't figure that anybody got snow at this time a year--you must be way up there in the North maybe in the mountains or something..Its hot here today I bet about 100 degrees for the west is having a real bad heat wave with plenty of fires--terrible smoke too...Here are my pictures especially the one with the 24 hour question--that one is the one with the pallet and wood frame...Then the last picture is a nice cold beer that I am drinking--refreshing...for a hard days work...lol  Hope your test comes back okay the woodlands...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I hope it comes back negative too but since I'm getting tested just after it happened, there is a better chance that the test could come back negative because my levels art too low. After reading the below article  from the CDC, I'm wondering why they wanted me to get tested today and not wait.

Hopefully the doxycycline takes care of it, I'm pretty sure they'll make me get tested again. After today I have eight more days of taking the doxy.

Jan 08, 2021 · Some people who receive antibiotics (e.g.,* doxycycline) early* in disease (within the first few weeks after tick bite) may not have* a* fully developed antibody response or may only develop* an* antibody response at levels too low* to* be detected by the* test.* Antibodies against* Lyme* disease bacteria usually* take a* few weeks to develop, so* tests* performed* before* this time may be negative even* if the* person is infected.

That heat your working in makes it tough, nice work. We're in the 80's here (not too bad) but I'm suppose to stay out of the sun when I'm taking the doxycycline.


----------



## clancey

Yea that doxycycline will work just fine and do stay out of the sun..its a good antibiotic and I have experience with it with working with birdies years ago..clancey


----------



## clancey

In picture posting 639 I have some pictures and on one of them I have a structure built of the wood that was shipped to me number 004 on the picture and this wood is extra for I already have my little wood shed built already..I ask a question with that picture 004---do you see what I see and what I am thinking --24 dollar question here without the money..lol  ..Hint: I need more room for more wood so I stacked that pallet and the wood boards up just for the hell of it--now are you thinking what I am thinking--testing here--to see if you all are still alert and energetic too..lol....answer coming...Do you see what I see?  clancey


----------



## stoveliker

If you top cover it, that will work fine.


----------



## clancey

You win with the dollar no money question--Yes--another wood shed...clancey


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> I hope it comes back negative too but since I'm getting tested just after it happened, there is a better chance that the test could come back negative because my levels art too low. After reading the below article  from the CDC, I'm wondering why they wanted me to get tested today and not wait.
> 
> Hopefully the doxycycline takes care of it, I'm pretty sure they'll make me get tested again. After today I have eight more days of taking the doxy.
> 
> Jan 08, 2021 · Some people who receive antibiotics (e.g.,* doxycycline) early* in disease (within the first few weeks after tick bite) may not have* a* fully developed antibody response or may only develop* an* antibody response at levels too low* to* be detected by the* test.* Antibodies against* Lyme* disease bacteria usually* take a* few weeks to develop, so* tests* performed* before* this time may be negative even* if the* person is infected.
> 
> That heat your working in makes it tough, nice work. We're in the 80's here (not too bad) but I'm suppose to stay out of the sun when I'm taking the doxycycline.


Obviously you had a tick embedded in you somewhere, but did you get a rash that triggered the test?  I live in a tick hotspot here, and back when I was in fire it wasn't uncommon to pull upwards of 50+ ticks off in a day.  Never got lyme disease, but it is a lot more prevalent in the area now than even 10 years ago.  Good to get out ahead of it if there's a chance you might have got it.


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> Obviously you had a tick embedded in you somewhere, but did you get a rash that triggered the test?  I live in a tick hotspot here, and back when I was in fire it wasn't uncommon to pull upwards of 50+ ticks off in a day.  Never got lyme disease, but it is a lot more prevalent in the area now than even 10 years ago.  Good to get out ahead of it if there's a chance you might have got it.


I just found out the test came back negative but since the test was done very early, it's possible that it could turn positive so I'm thinking that I'll get tested again later.

Tuesday night July 27 should be my last night taking the doxycycline.


----------



## clancey

I found this on the net and because we were talking about cords and things earlier I put it on here for you all to see..,Also for today I checked into oil prices per barrel and it is 71.70 and i thought you might enjoy all of this especially the different wood prices across the nation...They also had a different opinion on the calculation of faces of wood--you can read for yourself and what do you think of that? Faces for me are just hard to calculate so I agree with them--lol...Why do wood people use it anyway? clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I covered another five face cord of firewood today for a total of 23 face cord of hardwood covered, 17 of that is ready for this year if needed.

I'll cover our shoulder season wood next week.


----------



## clancey

I am sorry I forgot to put this link on post #647 for cord wood...








						2022 : How Much is a Cord of Wood? — & More Firewood Facts.
					

2022 — How Much is a Cord of Wood? Where to buy firewood? We answer your common questions about firewood, & provide resources.




					www.chainsawjournal.com


----------



## thewoodlands

__





						Cord Calculator
					

http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html




					www.hearth.com


----------



## clancey

I took a copy of that cord calculator from your posting before but what do you think about the link on posting 649...I do not know how to bring it over so you get just the posting number..Its very long but its simple to read and has a whole bunch of material to look at especially a newbie like me...You most likely know most of it  already but do you think it is somewhat  accurate with the information..


----------



## clancey

I made a extra wood shed out of the shipping containers..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> I made a extra wood shed out of the shipping containers..clancey



Good job, carpenter lady   

If you have stuff to create a little overhang (as eaves on the roof of a home), it'll help keep the (bottom) firewood drier.


----------



## clancey

Yea if I need the extra space I can find some stuff to make it overhang better..Yes...thanks..clancey


----------



## MissMac

Niece and nephew were down for the weekend and wanted to give me a hand splitting those big spruce rounds that I got my hands on.  I hauled out the 8lb maul, as I knew the wood would be difficult to split (i.e. super knotty because it was in full sun).  The poor kids didn't even get through one round before they threw in the towel - the wood was difficult, but there was also a lack of precision swinging that was definitely not making things progress any quicker.  They also managed to get both my wedges lodged in the round.  If you look closely you'll see why - there's 2 branches at the bottom of the split preventing the cut from being completed.  Unfortunately I wasn't there as they were feverishly pounding the wedges into a lost cause hahaha.  

But, I'm not sure how to proceed (and really there's nothing I can personally do about it at this point, so the round will just sit like that for awhile).  Will that eventually loosen up now that it's open and drying or am I going to have to procure another wedge do you think?  I've got the round safely away from everything in case one of them shoots out of the wood, but I'm just not sure how I'm going to get them out of there.

I think the rounds will sit until next spring when I can noodle them with the chainsaw.  Any suggestions for how to get the wedges out are welcome


----------



## johneh

noodle time


----------



## SpaceBus

MissMac said:


> Niece and nephew were down for the weekend and wanted to give me a hand splitting those big spruce rounds that I got my hands on.  I hauled out the 8lb maul, as I knew the wood would be difficult to split (i.e. super knotty because it was in full sun).  The poor kids didn't even get through one round before they threw in the towel - the wood was difficult, but there was also a lack of precision swinging that was definitely not making things progress any quicker.  They also managed to get both my wedges lodged in the round.  If you look closely you'll see why - there's 2 branches at the bottom of the split preventing the cut from being completed.  Unfortunately I wasn't there as they were feverishly pounding the wedges into a lost cause hahaha.
> 
> But, I'm not sure how to proceed (and really there's nothing I can personally do about it at this point, so the round will just sit like that for awhile).  Will that eventually loosen up now that it's open and drying or am I going to have to procure another wedge do you think?  I've got the round safely away from everything in case one of them shoots out of the wood, but I'm just not sure how I'm going to get them out of there.
> 
> I think the rounds will sit until next spring when I can noodle them with the chainsaw.  Any suggestions for how to get the wedges out are welcome
> 
> View attachment 280444
> View attachment 280445


I guess noodle it down until all that is left is the two wedges in a piece of firewood. Burn the last piece containing the wedges in your fire pit.


----------



## clancey

Now that looks like a problem,,clancey


----------



## heavy hammer

Can you get a hold of any more wedges?


----------



## heavy hammer

I have not been cutting at all but I have been moving loads of splits from the woods to the stacking area closer to the house.  It is about 3/4 full three or four more stacks should get me there.  I don't have any pics.  I'm hoping to get some cutting in soon but with all the rain I have been focusing on other projects around the house when not working.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I have not been cutting at all but I have been moving loads of splits from the woods to the stacking area closer to the house.  It is about 3/4 full three or four more stacks should get me there.  I don't have any pics.  I'm hoping to get some cutting in soon but with all the rain I have been focusing on other projects around the house when not working.


Accu is calling for just under half an inch tonight for us, after a very dry spring & summer, mother nature is keeping the faucet on.


----------



## kennyp2339

MissMac said:


> Niece and nephew were down for the weekend and wanted to give me a hand splitting those big spruce rounds that I got my hands on.  I hauled out the 8lb maul, as I knew the wood would be difficult to split (i.e. super knotty because it was in full sun).  The poor kids didn't even get through one round before they threw in the towel - the wood was difficult, but there was also a lack of precision swinging that was definitely not making things progress any quicker.  They also managed to get both my wedges lodged in the round.  If you look closely you'll see why - there's 2 branches at the bottom of the split preventing the cut from being completed.  Unfortunately I wasn't there as they were feverishly pounding the wedges into a lost cause hahaha.
> 
> But, I'm not sure how to proceed (and really there's nothing I can personally do about it at this point, so the round will just sit like that for awhile).  Will that eventually loosen up now that it's open and drying or am I going to have to procure another wedge do you think?  I've got the round safely away from everything in case one of them shoots out of the wood, but I'm just not sure how I'm going to get them out of there.
> 
> I think the rounds will sit until next spring when I can noodle them with the chainsaw.  Any suggestions for how to get the wedges out are welcome
> 
> View attachment 280444
> View attachment 280445


I'm far to experienced with this type of issue, take the round, flip it onto its side and saw the round in half, then split again to free the wedges.


----------



## shortys7777

Started loading the storage rack outside the slider. Oak that will be 26-27 months split and stacked. Need to test a few pieces but most feel and bang pretty good.


----------



## SpaceBus

Was hoping to mill lumber and stack splits today, but the fog is so thick we can't see more than 50 feet.


----------



## MissMac

heavy hammer said:


> Can you get a hold of any more wedges?


I might be able to borrow one from a neighbour - I just don't know if it will make a difference because of the diameter of those 2 branches down at the bottom.  It makes me a little nervous having those 2 wedges loaded up with so much energy in the round.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> I'm far to experienced with this type of issue, take the round, flip it onto its side and saw the round in half, then split again to free the wedges.


I will try that thanks.  In your experience, have wedges released and come flying out of the round like missiles?  They make me a little nervous to work around.


----------



## clancey

Don't understand how in the world would they shoot out ?? Now that could be bad..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

The sun came out so I made some adjustments to the mill and made some sawdust. Just a 4x4, a 2x6, and some 1x6's so far. Might get back at it later today.


----------



## kennyp2339

MissMac said:


> It makes me a little nervous having those 2 wedges loaded up with so much energy in the round.


I dont think its cocked back like a spring, I'd just cut the round in half parallel with the wedges then flip the round upside down and whack it good with a maul to split it, wedges should pop out towards the ground.


----------



## thewoodlands

I checked some trails today, it was the first time since we had some high winds in our county last Tuesday. This Maple came down from the wind so I cut some rounds up and brought them home. There's more over there but I wanted to limit my time outside until I'm off the doxycycline.

The leaves were dark green on the top side and a lighter green underneath. The pants, t-shirt and long sleeve shirt were all treated with Permethrin, it was muggy out so it didn't take long to get both shirts drenched.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> I dont think its cocked back like a spring, I'd just cut the round in half parallel with the wedges then flip the round upside down and whack it good with a maul to split it, wedges should pop out towards the ground.


i took my one good arm and my little hand saw and cut into the log at the base of the wedges.  after sweating about half a litre of water out, i managed to cut the face of the slab off the round and retrieve my wedges.


----------



## SpaceBus

Made some more sawdust today. I've got the mill pretty well calibrated. Everything is within 1/16" in most cases, some stuff is more like 1/8" off, but pretty good for a chainsaw mill I say. Logosol doesn't tell you that it's extremely difficult to set up the full six meter mill in the woods with three lifters/legs. I've got it on two lifters set to four meters and that was much easier to calibrate. At some point I'll have a nice graded place to put it and have all six meters set up all the time. The closest I got with all three lifters was within 3/8", and that's just not close enough for me. When I have a planer and jointer I'll be a little less of a perfectionist on mill setup.


----------



## ClintonH

SpaceBus said:


> Made some more sawdust today. I've got the mill pretty well calibrated. Everything is within 1/16" in most cases, some stuff is more like 1/8" off, but pretty good for a chainsaw mill I say. Logosol doesn't tell you that it's extremely difficult to set up the full six meter mill in the woods with three lifters/legs. I've got it on two lifters set to four meters and that was much easier to calibrate. At some point I'll have a nice graded place to put it and have all six meters set up all the time. The closest I got with all three lifters was within 3/8", and that's just not close enough for me. When I have a planer and jointer I'll be a little less of a perfectionist on mill setup.


The more precise you are at every step, the better the outcome.  Error propagation sucks!  Get 'er dialed in and let the dust fly.  

Cheers!


----------



## SpaceBus

ClintonH said:


> The more precise you are at every step, the better the outcome.  Error propagation sucks!  Get 'er dialed in and let the dust fly.
> 
> Cheers!



I fussed over the mill some more today, in between cuts at times, and it is a bit better. Every time I adjust the rail in one place, it needs attention in another place. It feels like aligning a car with three steer axles.


----------



## heavy hammer

I was able to get a few pics this weekend.  The stacking area is almost full a few more tractor loads to get it done.  It has been a hot summer so the labs have been swimming a lot.  It's to hot to run them.  I have been clearing around the pond here and there, it is pretty over grown.  I'm just about done getting it cleaned up I wish it was on my property but the neighbor is very friendly and lets me use it and maintain it.


----------



## JimBear

I scored a load of old Hedge posts today, I have a few nails & staples to pull then cut to length.  Plenty of btu’s left in these.


----------



## SpaceBus

A couple of my implements have cat 2 top link connections, but my tractor is all cat 1. Are there bushings I can get to reduce the hole size on the top link connection? Would I be better off getting a cat 2 end piece for my top link? This really just applies to my stump grinder and skidding winch.


----------



## ClintonH

SpaceBus said:


> A couple of my implements have cat 2 top link connections, but my tractor is all cat 1. Are there bushings I can get to reduce the hole size on the top link connection? Would I be better off getting a cat 2 end piece for my top link? This really just applies to my stump grinder and skidding winch.


Counterpoint:  does the bit of slack in a cat 2 implement really matter?  I mean, it's less than 1/8" I'd imagine.  ???


----------



## SpaceBus

ClintonH said:


> Counterpoint:  does the bit of slack in a cat 2 implement really matter?  I mean, it's less than 1/8" I'd imagine.  ???



My tractor dealer says no, it does not matter. Sometimes when I go over bumps the 1/4" of slop is noticeable when the stump grinder jumps.


----------



## Solarguy3500

I got a nice load of red oak today.



The utility has been doing a lot of cutting in my town this summer and this is only a few miles from my house. A lot of nice firewood for the taking, mostly oak, some maple, some birch, beech, etc.







I'll probably go back tomorrow for some more if I have time.


----------



## thewoodlands

After spending about three days about 4 miles south of Old Forge NY at my nephew's camp, when we came home it was time to check the rest of the trails up top and limb up this Pine that the wind took down. I took four loads of branches over to the fireplace, hopefully we don't get the high winds again tomorrow.

I'm pretty sure picture 2038 is Steve Wynn's place if what my sister said is correct. We rented a pontoon boat and took a long ride on first, second, third and fourth lakes.

We went by this place when we were on the pontoon boat on Wednesday, nothing left to the place.
See home in Old Forge area demolished by massive explosion (photos)


----------



## kennyp2339

Bought a brush blade for my weed whacker, got a couple hours use out of it yesterday before the rain came. I'm fairly impressed with its performance. Very wet year here, lots and lots of thick undergrowth, a mix of vines, creepers, thorn bushes and thistle, all crap that is just to much for just string to handle. I made a fairly good dent, and reclaiming the sides of my yard.


----------



## SpaceBus

One of the nests in my chicken coop started to hatch, so this week is starting nicely.


----------



## EbS-P

kennyp2339 said:


> Bought a brush blade for my weed whacker, got a couple hours use out of it yesterday before the rain came. I'm fairly impressed with its performance. Very wet year here, lots and lots of thick undergrowth, a mix of vines, creepers, thorn bushes and thistle, all crap that is just to much for just string to handle. I made a fairly good dent, and reclaiming the sides of my yard.


I like the carbide tipped saw blade brush blades. I have the flex shaft still kombi much less vibration when sawing sapling than the 4 eared brush blade that kinda beat it’s way through them.


----------



## Solarguy3500

I mentioned in a previous post that the utility has been doing a lot of cutting in my town this summer for the power lines. They (tree service contracted by utility) had come up my street a few weeks ago and cut a lot of trees and left the logs on the side of the road for a while, but now they are sending a log truck to pick up what me and other firewood scroungers haven't gotten to yet.

This morning when I was having my coffee, I noticed the log truck just down the street from my driveway, and I took a walk out there and asked them what they were doing with the wood? The guy said they were giving it away to homeowners in the area, and asked me if I wanted some? He didn't have to ask more than once.

They went up the street and got some more logs, then came back and dropped off load number 1.






Nice load of hard maple, with a couple bigger logs. Biggest is 29". He said he's going to bring me another load from another area in town. Best part was the price. Free!


----------



## kennyp2339

Solarguy3500 said:


> I mentioned in a previous post that the utility has been doing a lot of cutting in my town this summer for the power lines.


I got 7 of those trucks at the end of last winter, total cords after cutting and splitting was about 12 cords


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked a face cord of Beech from my spring felling, I still have some Beech rounds left with more rounds of Ash, Yellow Birch and Cherry in the back gully, hopefully I can get another two face cord from that which will give us 54 face cord of hardwood before the fall felling starts.

I think that we have room for another 15 face cord, if I can fill half of that, I'll be happy.


----------



## SpaceBus

SpaceBus said:


> One of the nests in my chicken coop started to hatch, so this week is starting nicely.


I'm up to nine chicks under one hen. Three eggs were duds, two of them not fertilized. There is also another hen sitting on eggs, so I'm hoping for similar results this weekend. My incubator also has a handful of eggs, one started pipping.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Load #2 today from the tree company.


The log truck showed up around noon and added to the pile from yesterday, and since he had so much wood and didn't want to pile it too high he made another pile along the driveway closer to the road.





Mostly oak in this load. Some beech, ash, black birch, maple, cherry, etc.

Getting this wood was the easy part. Now my work really starts processing it. My wife said to me today. "Well, I guess we better get you a splitter now." I did not argue with her on that.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'm hoping to clear enough room on our property for a semi truck to turn around for a serious log dump. This year my hay guy has *just* enough room to turn around his 25' gooseneck.


----------



## clancey

Your wife is right--get that splitter and you sure did good with that wood--good for you..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

Got a chance to count the natural born hatchlings this morning. Looks like nine healthy chicks out of a dozen eggs. Two of those dozen hadn't been fertilized and one died early in the incubation. Looks like at least four pullets, which is nice because we lost three this year and most of my hatches have been cockerel heavy so far. The second nest should be hatching this weekend. My incubator has five eggs (there were several more but eight ended up not being fertilized and three had bacterial infections), one has hatched and three others are pipping. Hoping number five pips as well, but there is still time before I have to call it. If the second nest in the coop has a nice hatch rate we will hit 40 chicks born here on our tiny farm this year. This winter I'd like to add rex rabbits and maybe even jumbo coturnix quail.


----------



## MissMac

Solarguy3500 said:


> Load #2 today from the tree company.
> View attachment 280654
> 
> The log truck showed up around noon and added to the pile from yesterday, and since he had so much wood and didn't want to pile it too high he made another pile along the driveway closer to the road.
> View attachment 280655
> 
> View attachment 280656
> 
> 
> Mostly oak in this load. Some beech, ash, black birch, maple, cherry, etc.
> 
> Getting this wood was the easy part. Now my work really starts processing it. My wife said to me today. "Well, I guess we better get you a splitter now." I did not argue with her on that.


What a score!  Posts like these make me shake my head in awe.  Lucky man!


----------



## clancey

MM--you really scored and that's wonderful...Did you ever notice in life to where you are somewhat disabled at the moment that you get plenty of work to do when you at your hardest to keep  up with it  because of your shoulder operation...One thing about it --you are moving it a little and this is great for a little  exercise , but just do not overdue it.. Glad your doing well and my what big pieces of wood you have and this is good...Now take a hot bath and soak your arm in epson salts with nice warm water.  lol   You take it easy now but you sure made a good wood score just by talking...lol lol  mrs clancey
Edit : I thought it was mm who got all those big pieces of trees and was worried with all the work that involved for you but I look back and that wood belongs to solarguy and good for him...Nice big pieces....mm- glad you got that piece out of the tree trunk and that's enough of work for you...lol  Go easy with the shoulder...clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

Mixed news today. Last night one of my ten week old pullets was snatched by an owl, only a few drops of blood and some down remain. On the bright side all five of the incubator eggs hatched. We should come out ahead this year even with losing four layers and one young rooster. My goal is to breed enough chickens to consume a dozen+ eggs a day (my dogs have four a day usually) and eat chicken meat three days a week. Next year we might get there. Eventually I'd like to eat rabbit three days and save the last day for eating out or having beef or mutton.


----------



## EbS-P

From a few houses down the street. Laurel live oak.  It sat there more than a week and the city would not pick up as they have a 6” diameter and 50 # limit.  Neighborhood beatification and a warm couple weeks. Win win. 

Evan


----------



## thewoodlands

When I was loading up the trailer with the last load of Yellow Birch, I noticed this Maple that mother nature put down up the hill. I'll see what type of Maple it is before the end of August.

I'm not sure I can get the Rhino in that area, we'll see if it's worth the effort.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started cleaning up the gully today when I removed some Yellow Birch, maybe one White Birch and some Cherry rounds from a tree mother nature felled over the winter. Since some of the Cherry wasn't in great shape, I started stacking a face cord with it on the bottom and then the Yellow Birch and possibly a White Birch. The birch I felled in the spring thinking that more Ash would get felled which never happened, hopefully those Ash get felled this fall.

I don't think we hit 100 in the sun but I'm thinking it was over 90, I guess it's time I back the screw out of the White Pine some and get it back on the tree.


----------



## lowroadacres

On June 20th I started into a personal challenge. I have posted in the past about the riverfront woodlot I have access to within minutes of my house. My work is crazy long hours.... my choice my issue..... So I dared myself to use the longer hours that the summer solstice afforded. It took me 45 days on the calendar, cutting over 33 sessions all but 2 sessions at sunrise. When I started this stack I had half a cord of box elder piled up at the one end. There is now a 9 cord stack with the balancing 8.5 cords being flood killed ash that has been standing dead or downed for several years. all but a few sticks in stack were cut at well under 20 percent moisture content.   This stack is in addition to 6 cords of oak that I will test for moisture content prior to winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

lowroadacres said:


> On June 20th I started into a personal challenge. I have posted in the past about the riverfront woodlot I have access to within minutes of my house. My work is crazy long hours.... my choice my issue..... So I dared myself to use the longer hours that the summer solstice afforded. It took me 45 days on the calendar, cutting over 33 sessions all but 2 sessions at sunrise. When I started this stack I had half a cord of box elder piled up at the one end. There is now a 9 cord stack with the balancing 8.5 cords being flood killed ash that has been standing dead or downed for several years. all but a few sticks in stack were cut at well under 20 percent moisture content.   This stack is in addition to 6 cords of oak that I will test for moisture content prior to winter.


Nice work @lowroadacres ,  it always feels nice when the firewood inventory grows.


----------



## MissMac

thewoodlands said:


> When I was loading up the trailer with the last load of Yellow Birch, I noticed this Maple that mother nature put down up the hill. I'll see what type of Maple it is before the end of August.
> 
> I'm not sure I can get the Rhino in that area, we'll see if it's worth the effort.


that looks like a big tree!


----------



## thewoodlands

MissMac said:


> that looks like a big tree!


Some big Maples in that area, I'm just not sure if it's soft or hard maple. Either way, I'll get it in our wood stacks by next spring or fall.

If I could get the Rhino in there, it would make it easier but if I can't, I'll clear a few lanes on the hill and roll the rounds down the hill next spring.


----------



## lowroadacres

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work @lowroadacres ,  it always feels nice when the firewood inventory grows.


Once the neighbour's crop is harvested I will be working with my son and son in law to skid out as many trees as possible so that I can work to get as many cords as possible cut and split ready to backfill the stack at home as I empty it.  I am tired of having to ration firewood as we have both an open fireplace and a woodstove and I want to be able to run both as often and as long as I want.  We have been harvesting out of this riverfront woodlot for the better part of 20 years and haven't even made a dent in the amount of dead ash and box elder that is standing and downed. I have another wood lot 2 miles away that has piles of dead oak. It is is in a steep gully which makes getting it out a bit of  a challenge.


----------



## thewoodlands

lowroadacres said:


> Once the neighbour's crop is harvested I will be working with my son and son in law to skid out as many trees as possible so that I can work to get as many cords as possible cut and split ready to backfill the stack at home as I empty it.  I am tired of having to ration firewood as we have both an open fireplace and a woodstove and I want to be able to run both as often and as long as I want.  We have been harvesting out of this riverfront woodlot for the better part of 20 years and haven't even made a dent in the amount of dead ash and box elder that is standing and downed. I have another wood lot 2 miles away that has piles of dead oak. It is is in a steep gully which makes getting it out a bit of  a challenge.


Keep working away at it when you can, it all adds up.


----------



## SpaceBus

I'll have to get some pics but I finished cutting up all the slabs from milling last year. The slabs were from July-November last year, with many comin from dead standing logs. Seems that it's all dry enough to burn and maybe two cords worth. Kind of funky shapes and sizes, but will be great for shoulder season and burning with the wood cookstove. It took me two days and a dozen batteries for my cordless miter saw. I have two pair of 6ah 60v batteries and one pair of 9ah 60v batteries and they have enough capacity to cut about a whole cord worth of slab wood to stove lengths.


----------



## MissMac

About a month ago my neighbour did some work in his yard that required him to cut down about half a dozen poplar trees (trembling aspen).  He offered me the wood, and I said I'd take it but that I couldn't grab it right away.  He had the loader stack the logs in a little chunk of bush separating our driveways, so that I could get to it whenever I could manage.  I had a fellow I know come over and buck all the logs up for me, and while he was here he ripped those huge spruce rounds into quarters for me too - all for $70.  Best money I ever spent, because when I went to physio today, I got the green light to lift rounds onto my wee electric splitter and slowly putter with my firewood.  

Back in my happy place! 

I didn't push it too hard, but managed to split about 7-8 rounds before I called it a day.  Slow and steady.  I'm just so grateful to be able to get out and pick away at it.  Felt like I'd come full circle, even though I've still got a ways to go healing wise.

A lot of the poplar was over-mature and has some heart rot, but it will still burn nice in the fall of 2022.  I'm splitting it pretty small so it's easier for me to handle right now, and so it will dry out next summer in time for fall burning.

Life is good . You all enjoy your weekends.


----------



## NickW

Good to hear your recovery is going well @MissMac!


----------



## kennyp2339

Hmmmm, @MissMac maybe if you heal up faster and the doctors question it, you could say that you do woodyard therapy and offer up to 4 patients at a time $100 each per visit.


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> Hmmmm, @MissMac maybe if you heal up faster and the doctors question it, you could say that you do woodyard therapy and offer up to 4 patients at a time $100 each per visit.


now there is some forward thinking.  i will supply all the wood and tools, you all head over here for some wood-splitting therapy!   YES


----------



## johneh

Be over as soon as you get the beer and New York Strip Loin in 
gonna work need lots of food and drink


----------



## Solarguy3500

I started cutting up the logs in one of my piles today. Got a late start on it so I didn't get too far into it, just got a few logs cut into rounds. Doesn't really look like I even made a dent in the pile.






I also split some of the sugar maple and oak I had gotten in the last few weeks.


----------



## thewoodlands

Solarguy3500 said:


> I started cutting up the logs in one of my piles today. Got a late start on it so I didn't get too far into it, just got a few logs cut into rounds. Doesn't really look like I even made a dent in the pile.
> View attachment 280788
> 
> View attachment 280789
> View attachment 280790
> 
> 
> I also split some of the sugar maple and oak I had gotten in the last few weeks.
> View attachment 280791
> 
> View attachment 280792


It looks like some nice clean logs, is it all sugar maple and oak?


----------



## thewoodlands

I split and stacked some Ash and Yellow Birch today, I still have the back stack that I'll finish off along with the front stack for a total of 55 face cord of hardwood up. We have room for 10 more face cord and then our stacking area for hardwood will be full.

We still have some Ash and Yellow Birch rounds left in the gully that should finish off the front stack and enough Maple to finish off the back.


----------



## Solarguy3500

thewoodlands said:


> It looks like some nice clean logs, is it all sugar maple and oak?



I have 2 different piles of wood now. The logs that got dropped off this past week, and some piles of rounds that I had gone and cut and brought home in my pickup truck before I knew I could just flag down the log truck and ask them to bring the wood to me hahaha.

The rounds I had gotten earlier are all sugar maple and oak. The log piles are more mixed hardwoods, but mostly oak and sugar maple with some beech, a little bit of ash and cherry and some nice big logs of black birch, as well as a few other hardwoods. The log piles have more dirt in them that got picked up by the log truck, so I'm sure I'll have to sharpen my chain a few times as I cut them up.


----------



## thewoodlands

Solarguy3500 said:


> I have 2 different piles of wood now. The logs that got dropped off this past week, and some piles of rounds that I had gone and cut and brought home in my pickup truck before I knew I could just flag down the log truck and ask them to bring the wood to me hahaha.
> 
> The rounds I had gotten earlier are all sugar maple and oak. The log piles are more mixed hardwoods, but mostly oak and sugar maple with some beech, a little bit of ash and cherry and some nice big logs of black birch, as well as a few other hardwoods. The log piles have more dirt in them that got picked up by the log truck, so I'm sure I'll have to sharpen my chain a few times as I cut them up.


That's a nice mix of hardwoods. I carry an old snow brush with a scraper on it in the Rhino so I can brush off any dirt that I can get to, it will help your chains from dulling up quicker.


----------



## Solarguy3500

thewoodlands said:


> That's a nice mix of hardwoods. I carry an old snow brush with a scraper on it in the Rhino so I can brush off any dirt that I can get to, it will help your chains from dulling up quicker.



That's a good idea. I tried hitting the log pile with a leaf blower and it got some of the loose dirt off, but some was mud that had dried on and clinging too tight for the blower to knock it off.

Maybe I'll try loosening the stuck on stuff with a snow brush, and then hitting it with the blower again.


----------



## thewoodlands

Before it gets too hot tomorrow, I'll take a run up top and see if there is a way down to this Maple with the Rhino and the splitter, if there isn't, I'll have to clear some lanes down the hill so I can roll the rounds down after I buck it up.


----------



## EbS-P

Tree service dropped a long leaf pine ( same btus per cord as red oak) a few houses down. I got 30’ of mostly straight grained limb free 22-24” at the base.  Parked trailer at my hair and we rolled it all down to the back yard.  More than a half cord less than one when it’s all split and stacked.  Didn’t even have to buck it.  Will be dry in a year.
Evan


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Tree service dropped a long leaf pine ( same btus per cord as red oak) a few houses down. I got 30’ of mostly straight grained limb free 22-24” at the base.  Parked trailer at my hair and we rolled it all down to the back yard.  More than a half cord less than one when it’s all split and stacked.  Didn’t even have to buck it.  Will be dry in a year.
> Evan
> 
> View attachment 280835
> View attachment 280836


I love dense conifers. From the limited firewood choices on our property Tamarack is my favorite. Looks a bit like your long leaf pine, but reverse the color pattern. Should be nice "overnight" firewood.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> I love dense conifers. From the limited firewood choices on our property Tamarack is my favorite. Looks a bit like your long leaf pine, but reverse the color pattern. Should be nice "overnight" firewood.


It’s the same btus as oak but in half the time. It does ok overnight. I had a big piece that was all fat wood that went nuclear.  Things were glowing.  Stovetop 900+ in the center.  Gotta be careful.  It leaves a very wired carbon ash. Almost like fluffy carbon nanotubes but much bigger. It’s free good two months.  Turns out I watched the climbers kid  while he led workouts at my wife’s gym . So I finally have a decent connection to a tree service. One man show with a single axel trailer  so the quantities will always be manageable.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> It’s the same btus as oak but in half the time. It does ok overnight. I had a big piece that was all fat wood that went nuclear.  Things were glowing.  Stovetop 900+ in the center.  Gotta be careful.  It leaves a very wired carbon ash. Almost like fluffy carbon nanotubes but much bigger. It’s free good two months.  Turns out I watched the climbers kid  while he led workouts at my wife’s gym . So I finally have a decent connection to a tree service. One man show with a single axel trailer  so the quantities will always be manageable.



I've noticed I get weird ash from the tamarack. Usually I get green clinker which makes me think there is some kind of copper compound in the bark.


----------



## stoveliker

Look what got delivered for $0 to my driveway. All red oak.

It is unfortunate that the guy (owner +two helpers) can't handle log lengths as now the really wide pieces are too short. Otherwise it's too heavy for him to load his truck. So that sucks with stacking.

But I like dealing with a local small company. And it's free. Will post a pic once (my deck is painted and I have had time to) split and stacked.

You can see the wedge in 7939. I guess about 30" diameter. At the bottom some ant damage for the outside fireplace, but other than that it looks great. The is for the '24-25 season.

Edit, yep, the wedge was exactly 30" - but not yet the full diameter. See last pic


----------



## EbS-P

stoveliker said:


> So that sucks with stacking.


Price was right.  Saved the tree company a tipping fee.  It’s about 65$ for a single axle here.   I have the same issue with a few pieces.  I’ll sort them out for an N/S burn in my F400.


----------



## stoveliker

Yes. I will give the shortest pieces to my elderly neighbors once split. They have a real small stove.


----------



## clancey

That's so nice of you and I just bet they really appreciate them...clancey


----------



## heavy hammer

This is some ash a friend of my brothers had taken down.  He didn't want the wood so we ended up with it since the tree guys wanted more money to haul it away.  The 660 has a new 3 foot bar on it for this tree.












	

		
			
		

		
	
These are 2 big piles of locust I have had sitting for the last couple of years. With all the new ash I'm getting I wanted this cut and stacked and I have room since I have moved a lot of wood closer to the house.  These pics are from a couple of weeks ago I was in Florida for vacation so I'm behind.


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> That's so nice of you and I just bet they really appreciate them...clancey



I can't speak them, but I appreciate them. And given their limitations, this seems to be a right way to show said appreciation.


----------



## clancey

I repeat I think it is so nice of you to give your neighbors the short pieces because they have a smaller stove. At least you had " them"--the neighbors in your thinking and thought of them and it made their lives a bit easier especially to have some free wood. I wish my neighbors would think of me and give me some "free wood" even if they were smaller pieces.. clancey


----------



## kennyp2339

wow @heavy hammer, nice haul, actually a bit surprised another species other then locust was allowed on the property lol. 
Heads up, I see the mighty Atlantic is starting to produce spinning circles of overtime again.


----------



## MissMac

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 280871
> View attachment 280872
> View attachment 280873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some ash a friend of my brothers had taken down.  He didn't want the wood so we ended up with it since the tree guys wanted more money to haul it away.  The 660 has a new 3 foot bar on it for this tree.
> 
> View attachment 280874
> View attachment 280875
> View attachment 280876
> View attachment 280877
> View attachment 280878
> View attachment 280879
> View attachment 280880
> View attachment 280881
> View attachment 280882
> View attachment 280883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are 2 big piles of locust I have had sitting for the last couple of years. With all the new ash I'm getting I wanted this cut and stacked and I have room since I have moved a lot of wood closer to the house.  These pics are from a couple of weeks ago I was in Florida for vacation so I'm behind.


That's a good lookin' saw right there!  And some great wood - man, you do quite well for yourself in your wood scrounging.  Awesome!


----------



## EbS-P

EbS-P said:


> Tree service dropped a long leaf pine ( same btus per cord as red oak) a few houses down. I got 30’ of mostly straight grained limb free 22-24” at the base.  Parked trailer at my hair and we rolled it all down to the back yard.  More than a half cord less than one when it’s all split and stacked.  Didn’t even have to buck it.  Will be dry in a year.
> Evan
> 
> View attachment 280835
> View attachment 280836


I split Everything in the foreground.  About 1/2 of the entire load.  3 mornings 20-30 minutes at day.  Fiskars maul swinging HARD 4-5 swings to split down the middle and then two more to quarter the rounds and then The X27 after that.


----------



## heavy hammer

*kennyp2339 I see that storm forming down there.  We have had some pretty good storms here this week.  I'll probably work 16's till sat or longer.  The ash is a nice score it can't hurt to burn a little something different here and there.  Thanks MissMac, it is hard work sometimes but worth it once the cold comes back.  I love that saw, but I would like to run a 661.*


----------



## Gearhead660

Had some storms come through earlier this week with strong winds.   Grabbed a load of locust from a friend's neighbor.  Got a couple more to get.


----------



## thewoodlands

I grabbed another two loads of Birch rounds out of the gully this morning and finished off the front and the back, the back stack needs some smaller rounds that will finish it off, we have some Ash, Maple and Birch rounds that will finish off the back rack.

After the above is done, I'll move the chit wood near the blue tarp over to the outside fireplace and get our stacking areas ready for the fall felling.

I stopped to take a picture of the first load after it was split and the fawn came running by and then stopped to eat at the base of a small Ash I felled last fall.


----------



## EbS-P

Put up a new rack. Have to stack off the ground here if you want to burn the bottom 2’ of the stack.  It’s. We’ll see how I like this setup. It was fast and cheap. $1.50 a block, 3.30 a 2x4 and 5 for the landscaping timbers.  16’ long and stacking two rows.  Decided to split it up. In to two 8’ sections.  We will see how high it stacks stably.
Evan


----------



## thewoodlands

This is the big Maple that came down, I walked down from the top when I went for a ride today. I'm thinking the easiest way I can get this to an area I can split it will be rolling it down the hill.


----------



## kennyp2339

Worked 4 aft 16hr shifts in a row 8pm to noon, got some lazy napping on Sunday, mowed then pulled crab grass zilla from the one garden that got away from me this year.


----------



## Gearhead660

EbS-P said:


> Put up a new rack. Have to stack off the ground here if you want to burn the bottom 2’ of the stack.  It’s. We’ll see how I like this setup. It was fast and cheap. $1.50 a block, 3.30 a 2x4 and 5 for the landscaping timbers.  16’ long and stacking two rows.  Decided to split it up. In to two 8’ sections.  We will see how high it stacks stably.
> Evan


I like using pallets on the ends also.


----------



## Gearhead660

kennyp2339 said:


> Worked 4 aft 16hr shifts in a row 8pm to noon, got some lazy napping on Sunday, mowed then pulled crab grass zilla from the one garden that got away from me this year.


How is it that no matter how little rain we get, crab grab has no problem growing like mad?


----------



## Gearhead660

Been helping friends clean up from the storm last week.  And as a bonus,  got a bunch of premo firewood!  Oak and locust.   Will work on this over the winter.


----------



## thewoodlands

Except for the top of the second Pine and some branches that I'll take over to the outside fireplace, this area will be ready for some snow storage this winter instead of being just off the corner of the driveway.

I took two loads of branches and dead Pine over to the outside fireplace and then split & stacked all the Pine I had bucked up.

The first picture is what it looked like before I took down three smaller trees the other day and two Pine today.


----------



## Gearhead660

More storm clean up.  This time a load of Maple.  The shed is full, 3 yr rotation all set.  Now what?  Build another shed?


----------



## EbS-P

Gearhead660 said:


> More storm clean up.  This time a load of Maple.  The shed is full, 3 yr rotation all set.  Now what?  Build another shed?


I’m about out of space too.   I Missed a drop off from a tree service I lined up.  Should have been about 2 cords. Glad I missed it now.


----------



## SpaceBus

The pile of slabs I cut up recently and a one cord shed I started yesterday. Today is rainy, but I hope to finish it tomorrow. The floor is 6x8 (roughly 12-14" between rows), roof in the front is 6' tall and 5' tall in the back, 16" OC 2x4 floor and 16" OC 2x6 (actually 5.75") rafters, and the corner posts are tamarack 4x4's with spruce 4x4 beams. All of the lumber is rough cut I've been working on this year. The rafters are held to the beams with wooden blocks nailed into both and the 4x4's have something similar. I have some 18' live edge boards to make the side walls and add some bracing. The roof deck will be 1/2" CDX for now with a plan on clear corrugated plastic in the long term. It's just sitting on some blocks so I can move it in the future. The other small shed is where I keep my chainsaws and is the only outdoor storage I really have right now. This winter I hope to build a greenhouse and I'll use that for some tool storage as well. The wood line in the background of the photos will get pushed back another 25' or so and the greenhouse will go behind where the slab wood is piled up.


----------



## MissMac

A few days ago I moved all the wood I've been slowly splitting onto some pallets in front of my wood shed, up against my uglies bin that I'll be burning this winter.  I used the big quarters from that spruce tree I scored to line the edges, so I could just hurl the smaller poplar splits without having to worry about them flying off the back of the pallet.






With the exception of the wood in the uglies bin, I moved all that wood over the course of one day, which for me was a big win with my shoulder.  I was able to get it all covered up before the big rains yesterday.

I still have a bunch of poplar rounds to split, which I will slowly keep picking away at this fall, and add onto the new pile.



I couldn't help but try and take a shot of all my processed wood in one frame.  Feels good heading into winter 




There's a bunch of trees down in town from the storm yesterday.  I am kinda sad that I cant grab the saw and go out scrounging, but looking at what I've got here does give me some comfort.  You all have a great weekend!


----------



## BCC_Burner

Finally got the chance to fire up the new Husqvarna battery saw (540i XP) today.  Two fully charged batteries turned this pile:











into this:











and this today.











Not a bad Saturday in the slightest.


----------



## clancey

Such a pretty picture with the mountain behind such a beautiful pile of wood--good for you--and so glad the battery "thing" worked out so well...Just beautiful--thank you..old mrs clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

BCC_Burner said:


> Finally got the chance to fire up the new Husqvarna battery saw (540i XP) today.  Two fully charged batteries turned this pile:
> 
> View attachment 281161
> 
> 
> View attachment 281162
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> View attachment 281163
> 
> 
> View attachment 281164
> 
> 
> and this today.
> 
> View attachment 281165
> 
> 
> View attachment 281166
> 
> 
> Not a bad Saturday in the slightest.


Sounds like the battery life is pretty stout. Does it feel heavy with the battery?


----------



## BCC_Burner

SpaceBus said:


> Sounds like the battery life is pretty stout. Does it feel heavy with the battery?



Full disclosure, the 540i is the only saw I've ever owned, and my previous experience running one was with a Stihl MS361 that a friend who worked for the USFS would occasionally "borrow" to cut firewood with, so the 540i is a lot lighter and easier to handle than the 361 with a 25 inch bar.  For reference, I'm 32 years old and in pretty good shape, but I'm also only 5'8" and around 155 pounds, and I felt like I could run the 540i for as long as I would want to run a saw for.

I didn't feel like fatigue from handling the saw would be an issue, it's well balanced and even with the battery, bar, chain and oil I think it only clocks in around 12 pounds.  I was cutting all softwood (lodgepole pine and quaking aspen) in the 6-13 inch diameter range, and a full battery lasted right around the same amount of time as a full tank of bar oil did.  As with the brush cutter, the reduction in high frequency vibrations compared to an ICE chainsaw goes a long way toward reducing fatigue. 

I'll post some more detailed thoughts in the Gear Room later tonight.  I'm heading out to work on the pile a bit more in a couple hours.


----------



## EbS-P

All the LL pine is split and stacked.   Ended up just sticking with the heavy maul to split the last half.  It does a better job with with the stringy stuff. 
Evan


----------



## kennyp2339

@MissMac you might want one of these things for winter








						WoodOX Sling Firewood Carrier
					

WoodOX Sling Firewood Carrier- Best selection of Log carriers,firewood totes, and wood holders with free shipping on orders over $99 - NorthlineExpress.com




					www.northlineexpress.com


----------



## MissMac

kennyp2339 said:


> @MissMac you might want one of these things for winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WoodOX Sling Firewood Carrier
> 
> 
> WoodOX Sling Firewood Carrier- Best selection of Log carriers,firewood totes, and wood holders with free shipping on orders over $99 - NorthlineExpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northlineexpress.com


Haha, that's awesome!  I already have a little tote bag, but that contraption looks like I could whack 2 birds with one stone LOL


----------



## heavy hammer

Ended up getting a few more truck loads of ash this week.  Kennyp2339, I hear you on the long days 2 week ago was 16's  with storms all that week.  Then one of our transmission lines burned a pole down.  Then a tree down on a line Friday night,  another one triped off Sat morning.  Today is the first day I have had off in a while trying to get caught up on mowing and things around the house.


----------



## clancey

That's awesome --I need one of those..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I did some trail clearing with the loppers and on the way back, I picked up a load of rounds, Ash and Maple. I'm hoping that with the Norway Maple, the rounds back in the area we call the sandpit and the rounds I brought back today, we'll have another face cord.

The ferns are starting to turn brown and more leaves are falling, can't wait until fall and the cooler weather.


----------



## begreen

Well, the big accomplishment here is that I got the porch stripped down and painted. On the wood front, I woke up the splitter yesterday now that it is starting to cool down. We have about a cord of wood to split up that I want to get stacked. It is bone dry and if I don't get to it the ants will. After that, the splitter will be up for sale I suspect.


----------



## thewoodlands

begreen said:


> Well, the big accomplishment here is that I got the porch stripped down and painted. On the wood front, I woke up the splitter yesterday now that it is starting to cool down. We have about a cord of wood to split up that I want to get stacked. It is bone dry and if I don't get to it the ants will. After that, the splitter will be up for sale I suspect.


I did the back rails, not very much painting and the front porch painting ( much more scaping and painting) last year (I'm glad that is done) but it looks so much better, I'm sure yours will too.

Do you have any rain in your forecast?


----------



## BCC_Burner

Finished off the pile.  Now to get it split this week.


----------



## thewoodlands

After taking the wife for a ride, I picked up the rest of the rounds on the ridge and brought them home to split and stack. After splitting and stacking three loads, I was soaked so I came inside in the a/c.

I still haven't touched what rounds are left back in the sandpit so I'll use those too finish this face cord which will give us 56 going into the fall before I start on more Ash.


----------



## clancey

I love your little truck and cart--so cute...you have plenty of wood and work to do..good for you and a smart person as well to get ready for our next season..Yes..clancey


----------



## Solarguy3500

I've mentioned in some previous posts about how the utility has been doing a lot of cutting along the roads in my town this summer. I posted about how I flagged down a log truck and got a couple loads of logs.

There is actually more than one tree company cutting in different parts of town. Today, I was driving past the local ski area and one of the tree companies is using the parking lot as a staging area. I saw a bunch of trucks and some guys standing there talking, so I pulled in and asked if they would be sending a log truck around to get the logs like the other tree company did a few weeks ago. He said yes and took my number and address and said they would bring me some more logs.

This is so much easier than going out and scrounging it with my pickup truck. I am likely going to get several years worth of wood this summer. It's going to be a lot of processing, but I just ordered a splitter, so that should help. Luckily my wife is ok with several big log piles in the yard because she understands the value of this much free wood.

I'll post again when the next log truck shows up, probably in a couple weeks.


----------



## thewoodlands

Solarguy3500 said:


> I've mentioned in some previous posts about how the utility has been doing a lot of cutting along the roads in my town this summer. I posted about how I flagged down a log truck and got a couple loads of logs.
> 
> There is actually more than one tree company cutting in different parts of town. Today, I was driving past the local ski area and one of the tree companies is using the parking lot as a staging area. I saw a bunch of trucks and some guys standing there talking, so I pulled in and asked if they would be sending a log truck around to get the logs like the other tree company did a few weeks ago. He said yes and took my number and address and said they would bring me some more logs.
> 
> This is so much easier than going out and scrounging it with my pickup truck. I am likely going to get several years worth of wood this summer. It's going to be a lot of processing, but I just ordered a splitter, so that should help. Luckily my wife is ok with several big log piles in the yard because she understands the value of this much free wood.
> 
> I'll post again when the next log truck shows up, probably in a couple weeks.


That's always nice, looking forward to the pictures of you bucking up the logs and splitting with your new splitter.


----------



## BCC_Burner

Split and in the shed.  That was a lot of wood to process solo.  Still more to do, but at least the shed is full and the rest of the wood is down by the splitter and not in the backyard.  The shed holds just a bit under 3 cords.


----------



## clancey

That's a beautiful little shed and you sure do stack well too--3 cords --would have never thought it would hold that much.. The first week of Sept I am getting a 1/2 cord of mixed wood for storage and I sure hope I can stack it as good as you..I think my shed needs maybe more of a overhang on the roof and I am thinking of having another extension put on the sides and front as well as painting the roof a dark color to attract the sun to absorb more heat...Just an idea and what do you all think of this idea of mine.? Has anyone heard from our old caw and the kids lately? Is he and his family okay for he has been very quiet and i miss his pretty pictures. clancey


----------



## Wawa Coffee

There is only one month each year where both of my wood sheds are full.  It runs from about labor day until I first light the stove each fall.  Today is that day, and boy it feels good to be done.


----------



## Sailrmike

clancey said:


> That's a beautiful little shed and you sure do stack well too--3 cords --would have never thought it would hold that much.. The first week of Sept I am getting a 1/2 cord of mixed wood for storage and I sure hope I can stack it as good as you..I think my shed needs maybe more of a overhang on the roof and I am thinking of having another extension put on the sides and front as well as painting the roof a dark color to attract the sun to absorb more heat...Just an idea and what do you all think of this idea of mine.? Has anyone heard from our old caw and the kids lately? Is he and his family okay for he has been very quiet and i miss his pretty pictures. clancey
> 
> View attachment 281331


I like your idea of expanding the roof, maybe another 12" on all sides would keep a lot more rain out.  Painted black would look sharp and help seasoning time, I'd be tempted to paint it black on all exposed structure, inside and out


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided to go after some down or dead American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) today, my first load was a small load from one that was down on the westside of our property.

Picture 2144 is another dead standing Ironwood in the same area that I'll get pretty soon.


----------



## thewoodlands

My second load of Ironwood came from up top, one top that was left from the spring gave us more rounds while the pine sat in the tree and watched.

I found more Ironwood that was down not far from the top which filled up the tub, I'll split some of the bigger rounds and get it stacked before the end of next week.

We should have another face cord from everything back near the sandpit, we have more rounds of Beech, Maple, Ash and Ironwood.


----------



## clancey

What beautiful pictures and such pretty deer and such beautiful job of cutting wood good wood people..my goodness wa wa what beautiful wood piles you have--wonderful and get ready for this cold cold weather--wonderful and beautiful and neat too.. Now sailormike I am going to do just that and my carpenter will be back here on next month 8 and 9th before he leaves town again..I am having work done getting ready for this winter too--ugh--hard work but worth it...Hope the news gets better..My carpenter has a large motor home--beautiful it is and he brings it over here and parks out front of my house..I have people next door--okay neighbors but I have to actually go over their and ask them for permission to leave my parking spaces out front vacant--this gets old but okay..I call them the tent people now because they put up a huge black tent up to their roof in the back yard next store and it is black maybe that will make it even hotter--just saying...lol...Don't dare ask me what is in the tent?  lol  You woods people are blessed and around nature and all its beauty so every time your out there meditate on your "bad ways"--lol  Enjoying your thread and all the beautiful pictures..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked another face cord today, most of it is Ironwood with some Maple splits and rounds to finish it off.

I also finished off a face cord nearby which gives us 57 face cord going into the fall felling. We have room for another 8 to 10 face cord if needed. Since EAB is in our county, I'll fell more Ash.


----------



## clancey

Everything looks so green to me--beautiful..clancey


----------



## Gearhead660

The pile is growing.   This is all one oak tree with a little locust in there somewhere.   Nice winter project.  Will be my 26-27 supply.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Over the last few weeks, I've made some progress bucking the first pile of logs I got from the tree company earlier this summer. 





Got it almost all cut into rounds except for the bottom row of logs, many of which are quite large diameter.



I'm seriously considering getting a chainsaw mill and milling the biggest logs. I've got one sugar maple log that's about 29" in diameter that I bet I could get some really nice slabs out of.

My splitter is on its way, so when it arrives I'll get started on splitting the pile of rounds.


----------



## Solarguy3500

Ok, time for a little fun. 

A few weeks ago, I split some oak rounds I had gotten earlier this summer. As I was splitting, I just haphazardly stacked the splits temporarily next to where I was working, knowing I'll need to move the wood to it's permanent location stacked in one of my pallet woodsheds. When I stepped back and looked at the crooked, leaning pile, I thought this is a good opportunity for some fun. I know the stack is going to fall over, but the question is when? Here it is right after I stacked it:




Here it is today. I swear it has shifted already, but could be just a different angle of the picture:



So, now the fun part. Anybody want to venture a guess as to when it will fall? One of my kids says Wednesday, my other kid says Thursday, I'm guessing Sunday, and my wife says two weeks from now in a bold prediction. Any other guesses?

Also, an update on the splitter I ordered. It got lost in transit last week and I've talked to the shipping company a couple times, with today being the most recent conversation. Turns out it showed up finally at the terminal near me, but it's completely destroyed. They said there wasn't even a crate left, just a pile of broken pieces. So, it'll be a little longer while a new one gets shipped from Missouri.


----------



## Sawset

If and when the moisture content goes down and the wood shrinks, since you've jinxed the process right off, the piles will straighten themselves and stay upright forever.


----------



## stoveliker

if you provide a zipcode and the orientation of the stack (eg E/W), I'll look at the weatherforecast and tell you when it's going to collapse


----------



## Solarguy3500

Sawset said:


> If and when the moisture content goes down and the wood shrinks, since you've jinxed the process right off, the piles will straighten themselves and stay upright forever.


Hmmm, good point. I hadn't thought of that possibility.


----------



## Solarguy3500

stoveliker said:


> if you provide a zipcode and the orientation of the stack (eg E/W), I'll look at the weatherforecast and tell you when it's going to collapse


01253. E-W running stack.

Can't wait to hear the answer!


----------



## stoveliker

Solarguy3500 said:


> 01253. E-W running stack.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the answer!


hm, prevailing westerly winds there... And no thunderstorms I can see coming.

Normal gamble then: by Wed. the 29th (b/c some showers before that...).

lol. Good I don't make my money forecasting anything


----------



## Sawset

Solarguy3500 said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a chainsaw mill and milling the biggest logs.


Thank goodness for power tools.


----------



## Sawset

Cut three white oak trees down this week. Oak wilt.  The oldest was 195 years old, but only 25" dia. 85ft tall, spent the first 100 years under 12dia. Once the canopy opened it took off, but funny how long they can linger in the shade. One of the others rotted from the inside with white mold - what a shame - big old tree, dead with bark still on it, soft and light. Seems like the oak wilt can kill a tree for a long time even if it still has a few leaves on it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I think my last post we had 56 face cord up, I've been getting more damaged Ironwood so we have 57 face cord stacked and tomorrow I'll bring home another load of damaged Ironwood that should give us 58.


----------



## SpaceBus

I juiced three gallons of apples yesterday. Hoping to come out with 1.5-2 gallons of finished cider in a few months. I'm going to try to get half of my finished cider to carbonate in the bottle and let the other half age normally. I'm estimating maybe 50-55 lbs of apples total, all of them wild apples from around our house. I pasteurized the juice in my pressure cooker, which also helped the taste, to be sure there wouldn't be any contamination from mold, bacteria, etc. Before pasteurizing the juice was incredibly tart, pretty much undrinkable, but now I'm thinking there won't be any need for additional sugar. This week my hygrometer should be here to test specific gravity to estimate sugar content. I kept half a pint off to the side for testing since I wasn't able to test before letting fermentation begin. Depending on how the cider tastes in a few weeks we might add some spices. Right now it's just amazing apple juice.


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> I juiced three gallons of apples yesterday. Hoping to come out with 1.5-2 gallons of finished cider in a few months. I'm going to try to get half of my finished cider to carbonate in the bottle and let the other half age normally. I'm estimating maybe 50-55 lbs of apples total, all of them wild apples from around our house. I pasteurized the juice in my pressure cooker, which also helped the taste, to be sure there wouldn't be any contamination from mold, bacteria, etc. Before pasteurizing the juice was incredibly tart, pretty much undrinkable, but now I'm thinking there won't be any need for additional sugar. This week my hygrometer should be here to test specific gravity to estimate sugar content. I kept half a pint off to the side for testing since I wasn't able to test before letting fermentation begin. Depending on how the cider tastes in a few weeks we might add some spices. Right now it's just amazing apple juice.


We did 10 gallons of hard cider one year.  Friend did 5. I used a white wine yeast.  It was dry cider.  Friend kept his in a car it with a hand full or two of raisins until February.  Mine was drinkable after 4 weeks.  we forced carbonated in a keg.  It ate all the chrome plating off my draft hardware.  

 My recommendation is to let it all ferment then bottle with priming sugar.  You don’t want bottles popping off in the middle of the night.   Never had an issue carbonating this way.    If you add dextrose you can make an apple wine then.  We tasted a good one on MDI once.  
I’m a bit jealous.   September and the first week or two of October were favorites months in Maine.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another Ironwood today that had lost the other side a few years ago so the base was getting rotten.

I had a dead small Beech that I felled but when it hit the ground, it broke up because it was rotten inside so I left it up there. The small rounds (Ash ?) came from a tree that was across the trail so I bucked it up and brought it home.

Picture 2214 is all the Ironwood that I've been getting lately, hopefully we have another face cord.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> We did 10 gallons of hard cider one year.  Friend did 5. I used a white wine yeast.  It was dry cider.  Friend kept his in a car it with a hand full or two of raisins until February.  Mine was drinkable after 4 weeks.  we forced carbonated in a keg.  It ate all the chrome plating off my draft hardware.
> 
> My recommendation is to let it all ferment then bottle with priming sugar.  You don’t want bottles popping off in the middle of the night.   Never had an issue carbonating this way.    If you add dextrose you can make an apple wine then.  We tasted a good one on MDI once.
> I’m a bit jealous.   September and the first week or two of October were favorites months in Maine.


I'm going to bottle prime with dextrose. My plan is to ferment for two or three weeks, rack in another clean carboy for a few weeks and then bottle. I wanted to wait until my hygrometer got here, but the apples were starting to look rough so I went ahead and made juice. If this goes well I'm going to get another pair of three gallon carboys and try for six gallons. There are six 32 oz bottles on the way and if I fill all of those up the excess will go in mason jars and not primed. 

Last summer I tried to make a quart of apple cider vinegar, but I added too much sugar and it still has yet to turn into vinegar.


----------



## clancey

It eat all the chrome plating off the hardware---glad that trip is over with...I sure hope your peoples skill levels have improved..You all actually drink that cider?? Glad your keeping busy..clancey


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> I'm going to bottle prime with dextrose. My plan is to ferment for two or three weeks, rack in another clean carboy for a few weeks and then bottle. I wanted to wait until my hygrometer got here, but the apples were starting to look rough so I went ahead and made juice. If this goes well I'm going to get another pair of three gallon carboys and try for six gallons. There are six 32 oz bottles on the way and if I fill all of those up the excess will go in mason jars and not primed.
> 
> Last summer I tried to make a quart of apple cider vinegar, but I added too much sugar and it still has yet to turn into vinegar.


I want to try some Hefeweizen yeast sometime.  I think the fruitier notes would go good with cider notes.  I like my cider dry but not like champagne.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> I want to try some Hefeweizen yeast sometime.  I think the fruitier notes would go good with cider notes.  I like my cider dry but not like champagne.


I've really only had a few ciders, just woodchuck and angry orchard. I love dryer wines and champagnes, but I'm going to try different amounts of priming sugar per pair of bottles and see what we like best. When I was in the Army I got to travel to Germany (my first time as an adult) for some training that had plenty of downtime and weekends. Got to go snowboarding and have the very best Hefeweizens Bavaria had to offer, sometimes even at the summit of the mountain. My favorites were the Dunkleweizen our hotel had on tap and the Franziskaner Hefeweizen available in bottles or on tap pretty much everywhere. Even the gas station beer was amazing, but Germany has "purity laws" for alcohol.


----------



## johneh

SpaceBus said:


> Germany has "purity laws" for alcohol


This law is still in effect 
That's why German beer is so good 
no additives or privatives. 

This sober attitude applies particularly to the *German* beer purity law known as the Reinheitsgebot. Introduced in 1516 by Duke Wilhelm IV of Bavaria, the decree allows for only hops, barley, water and, later, yeast in every Stein


----------



## MissMac

I'm slowly picking away at splitting that free poplar I got from the neighbour.  Most of it is in various stages of rot, but it will still work as shoulder season wood hopefully for next year.  I am splitting them really small to help in drying and hopefully prevent further rot while they dry out.  This week I filled up the Ranger once really good, and then about a half load before I shut er down.







The pile is growing.

Still have lots more to go though, and some big ones to boot.




Saw the surgeon last week too.  He said I can go back to work whenever I feel ready.  I asked him about working on wood - specifically using my saw or swinging my maul.  He said "for me, both of those things are very low on the list of things to do right now" hahahahahhaha.

But I knew that.  He did say that by spring, I should be good to give it a whirl, which was always my plan anyways.


----------



## kennyp2339

Had a gusty thunderstorm roll through the area yesterday evening, I would say 40mph wind gusts, it was enough to knock down some semi dead ash tree's on my property, so as soon as we get our first few frosts to kill the ground cover, I will be out there cutting away.


----------



## clancey

Well while you people have been "worthless" and "laid back" I have been "working"...The work I have done is I painted the stove room and the laundry room as well as getting my carpenter to overhang the wood shed roof more and to put the lattice wood on it to protect it better for the winter time. I moved my kiln dried wood outside and fix the wood cages with a overhang room so that I can store even more wood for I have some mixed wood coming just to have extra ..Now I really do need suggestions on the backing of the stove--what kind of rock or brick or tile would you people put on to make it look pretty and that's easy to clean and this will be next year when I have this put on the walls..The room is ready and the installer is ready to light it and check it out and this will be sometime in October and I will take pictures.. My birdies are ready too and my tomato plant has out done itself and still putting out tomatoes....I made spag sauce and put it in the freezer as well so I have been working and everything is well....clancey


----------



## stoveliker

Glad to hear you're back to work!

Regarding the tile behind the stove, I think the most important thing is that you like how it looks. ...


----------



## NewGuy132

2021 was my first year processing any firewood the wood will be for 2022.  My wife found a "dumpster" of hardwood on FB marketplace for $200 delivered.  Having no idea what I was getting myself in to we bought it.  I didn't even own a chainsaw at this point.  





It was a decent amount of wood, but I wasn't ready for the size of the logs.  The largest were 37-38 inches.  



I got 95% of it all processed by hand, but rented a log splitter for a couple hours to get the uglies that I couldn't get with the X27 or the Fiskars Maul split.   In the end after measuring and using the cord calculator it comes out to about 2.3 cords.  Not horrible for my first year.  I expect to burn about 2 cords a year.


----------



## MissMac

NewGuy132 said:


> 2021 was my first year processing any firewood the wood will be for 2022.  My wife found a "dumpster" of hardwood on FB marketplace for $200 delivered.  Having no idea what I was getting myself in to we bought it.  I didn't even own a chainsaw at this point.
> 
> View attachment 282492
> View attachment 282493
> 
> 
> It was a decent amount of wood, but I wasn't ready for the size of the logs.  The largest were 37-38 inches.
> View attachment 282494
> 
> 
> I got 95% of it all processed by hand, but rented a log splitter for a couple hours to get the uglies that I couldn't get with the X27 or the Fiskars Maul split.   In the end after measuring and using the cord calculator it comes out to about 2.3 cords.  Not horrible for my first year.  I expect to burn about 2 cords a year.
> 
> View attachment 282495


those are some big logs!  well done


----------



## mrd1995

I didn't get any photos prior to bucking it up but one of our storms brought down a 18" Black Cherry about 100 yards into our woods. Had some "red rot" but 60% was good and solid. Will take a little bit of cheap labor on my part but tickled pink to have it.
 I also will be getting the rest of a free ash score  hopefully tomorrow and will grab a few pictures. A nice gentleman in town with an excavation company had cut down, delimbed, and stacked on sleepers almost 2 cord worth if I had to guess. He said they are here waiting for you, easiest score ever. All are less than 14 inches and accessible with truck and trailer. Pictures to follow!


----------



## thewoodlands

NewGuy132 said:


> 2021 was my first year processing any firewood the wood will be for 2022.  My wife found a "dumpster" of hardwood on FB marketplace for $200 delivered.  Having no idea what I was getting myself in to we bought it.  I didn't even own a chainsaw at this point.
> 
> View attachment 282492
> View attachment 282493
> 
> 
> It was a decent amount of wood, but I wasn't ready for the size of the logs.  The largest were 37-38 inches.
> View attachment 282494
> 
> 
> I got 95% of it all processed by hand, but rented a log splitter for a couple hours to get the uglies that I couldn't get with the X27 or the Fiskars Maul split.   In the end after measuring and using the cord calculator it comes out to about 2.3 cords.  Not horrible for my first year.  I expect to burn about 2 cords a year.
> 
> View attachment 282495


Nice work @NewGuy132 , you'll enjoy the btu's.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finally stacked the face cord of American Hophornbeam (Ironwood) that I cut a few weeks ago. That makes 58 face cord of hardwood we have up before the fall felling starts.

The area I burned out of last year holds 12 or 13 face cord but there's only room for 8 more face cord. I never did fell much Ash in the spring so I'll get some of them down before the EAB gets them.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had seen this dead Ironwood a few months ago so while I was checking the property, I bucked it up and put it in the trailer. Since I didn't have a full load I found another smaller uprooted Ironwood, that was bucked up and brought home.

In picture 2150, the Ironwood is leaning into a Hemlock, 2220 are some of the rounds, 2223 is the second smaller Ironwood and 2227 you can see the hollowed out round which came from near the bae of the tree.

I'll be looking for more damaged Beech, Ironwood or Maple so I can finish off another face cord. (59)


----------



## mrd1995

Finsisted up the free ash score, I think I got a little over 2 cords total. Plus filled our 16' X 20' carport over the summer!


----------



## mrd1995

Finsisted up the free ash score, I think I got a little over 2 cords total. Plus finishef filling our 16' X 20' carport over the summer!


----------



## NewGuy132

Going to go cut these in to rounds tomorrow. For free and only 2 miles from the house it seems like a good deal.


----------



## Woody Stover

I happened to see a few trees that had been taken down, in a guy's front yard. I approached him, and he said "I'll probably put a free wood sign out, after I have the tree guy back to buck the rest of these trunks." He told a few guys he had free wood, but none of them have showed so far. And now, I've taken all the small, easy stuff and all that's left is huge rounds. A lot of scroungers probably don't have the experience to know how to deal with the big 'uns. [smirk]
I should have told him I'd handle that, because now I've got a bunch of "tree-man chunks" to re-cut to 16".  That just comes with the territory, on these off-site scrounges.
The majority of the wood is White Ash. I'm seeing more of them dying, now that the borer is sweeping through this area.
There's one tree that appears to be some type of hard Maple, maybe a landscape variety since the bark looks different from the native Sugar Maples I normally see here. It is some tuff stuff..I couldn't split these cored-out rounds, even after rip-cutting them in half. 
I've hauled four loads already with the 5x8' trailer, and there are several more left. I'm not heaping up the trailer, so as not to stress the car too much hauling it home.
Here's what I think is the Maple:






Here's the growing on-deck stack at my SIL's. The stuff in the rack is some Red Maple I stacked in the spring, from a half mile down the road. This outside rack has sheet metal over the top. It'll be interesting to see how dry it got in six months. She has another four identical racks in her roof-only shed.
I've only gotten half the wood on this score so far, so when I finish I should have quite the "Yereyeah Heep" waiting to be processed. 
Gotta be two cords at least, I'd think..


----------



## Woody Stover

NewGuy132 said:


> Going to go cut these in to rounds tomorrow. For free and only 2 miles from the house it seems like a good deal.


"Free" is one of the best deals going!  Clean trunk wood is a bonus.


----------



## mrd1995

I got all of the cherry and another Ash casualty out of the woods on Saturday. I think I got close to 3/4 of a cord out the cherry. I had my Garmin watch tracking my while collecting and carting the wood just out of curiosity. Carrying the wood to my temporary staging area, and then carting it out with a wheelbarrow. Just shy of 3 miles and 3 hours!


----------



## thewoodlands

I raked up two loads of leaves around the house and put them on a trail and then went looking for more damaged or down Ironwood and grabbed some Beech top from my spring felling.

I did see one Ash that didn't have many leaves left on it, I'm not sure if it's EAB or it just lost leaves earlier than the other Ash in that area.

Pics 2236 & 37 are the Ash.


----------



## clancey

In Colorado in the mountains a lot of the trees are brown and dead and still standing and do you think it could be EAB? And what is that exactly and do tree's get brown and just stand there dead..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

USDA APHIS | Emerald Ash Borer
					






					www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## thewoodlands

thewoodlands said:


> USDA APHIS | Emerald Ash Borer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aphis.usda.gov


----------



## clancey

Yea that's it..My girlfriend told me that there is a huge problem here and she had her favorite tree which was a ash injected with something and had to be injected again--don't know the details but that is what she told me..I hope they were able to save her tree--sounds right to me woodland...Such pretty colored bugs--terrible for trees..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Yea that's it..My girlfriend told me that there is a huge problem here and she had her favorite tree which was a ash injected with something and had to be injected again--don't know the details but that is what she told me..I hope they were able to save her tree--sounds right to me woodland...Such pretty colored bugs--terrible for trees..clancey


When does the weather start getting colder in your area? We had 82 in the direct sun and a average temp of 71 today.


----------



## clancey

I think in the month of Oct it will get colder...I think today we had temperatures in the 70's and lots of sun but at night it goes down to the 50's I think--guessing here...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I cut two damaged Sugar Maple today, nothing big but it will help me fill up the next face cord when I split and stack it. Picture 2244 and 2248 are the leaves from the two trees.

We still don't have nice colors yet on our property, hopefully it happens before we lose the leaves.


----------



## clancey

There sure doesn't seem to be much leaves--have they already dropped?..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> There sure doesn't seem to be much leaves--have they already dropped?..clancey


The trees are loaded with them but some have fallen to the ground.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> There sure doesn't seem to be much leaves--have they already dropped?..clancey


One of the things we're dealing with this fall concerning fall foliage is the lack of rain this year, some of the leaves are just turning brown an falling off.

We did go for a nice ride this afternoon and we still have plenty of nice colors in our county.


----------



## Grizzerbear

thewoodlands said:


> One of the things we're dealing with this fall concerning fall foliage is the lack of rain this year, some of the leaves are just turning brown an falling off.
> 
> We did go for a nice ride this afternoon and we still have plenty of nice colors in our county.


Same here although we did just get some really needed rain yesterday...its been terribly dry the last month and a half. The leaves are just turning brown and falling off of the oaks. Not much fall color here yet if there is to be any. It's a little early yet down here.


----------



## ericm979

clancey said:


> In Colorado in the mountains a lot of the trees are brown and dead and still standing and do you think it could be EAB? And what is that exactly and do tree's get brown and just stand there dead..clancey



In the rockies there's mountain pine beetle and spruce beetle attacking the pines and firs.  There's a lot of beetle species that attack trees. They tend to stick to their preferred species of trees.

They are killing a lot of trees in the rockies and sierras.  Cold kills the beetles, limiting their range.  With climate change it's not getting as cold in the winters, so the beetles can expand north and to higher altitudes. Healthy trees can often fight off the beetles but trees weakened by drought or disease can't.   The beetles then finish them off.

There's a lot of beetle killed firs in the sierra forests in California.  It wasn't like that in the '80s when I did tree work there for the USFS.  I haven't been back to the Rockies in a while but footage I see from there looks the same.   Beetle kill is one of the reasons we're having bigger badder forest fires.

Dead trees can stand for a long time.  Especially in cold areas where things rot more slowly.    Lots of critters make use of standing dead trees, which is why I leave some on my land.


----------



## stoveliker

Even in the warm humid forests in the smoky mountains (E. TN) there are swaths of forest of dead pines.


----------



## clancey

Its very sad to see..clancey


----------



## SpaceBus

We have long horn beetles here that seem to really love my fir trees. There is also an invasive type that is in southern Maine making its way north. I cut the standing dead trees near my house for firewood and to keep things safe. Once one tree starts getting attacked, it releases sap as a defense mechanism, but other beetles can "smell" the sap and now the tree has an even harder time fending off attackers. Often times when I'm processing firewood I find the beetle larvae since I mostly cut dead trees. I toss the grubs in the yard for the chickens. Sometimes the vibrations from milling logs with my chainsaw will force a ton of adult beetles out of one log. They fly very poorly, so just another chicken treat.


----------



## thewoodlands

The first damaged tree I took was a smaller Maple that was rotten near the bottom an in the crotch of a Birch, the second was a snapped off Beech, not the best Beech but there's still some nice rounds.

I did clear the beginning of a trail today that I haven't been on in years, it looked like there was some Ironwood, Beech and some Maple that is damaged or just not good trees, hopefully tomorrow I'll have some pictures.


----------



## MMH

You’re all putting me to shame as usual. Finally got out for a cutting trip the other day but it was bad luck most of the day. Got maybe a quarter of a cord but it was something. Also got the front cleaned up and graded for some patio work. Not much this year with the little one but next year is another year!


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled one Ironwood that was damaged at the top and took it home. When I went back, I noticed a damaged Beech that needed to come down because of some rot starting at the bottom, that's home.

The two Beech that I had planned on getting are still up, I'll start stacking the Beech and Ironwood this week.

The first two pictures are of the Ironwood, 2267 &2268 are the Beech. Picture 2269 is the Beech stump and 2271 is the load of Beech coming home. Picture 2272 is a Maple that needs taken care of.


----------



## mcdougy

It started....cutting and splitting for the season.  This stuff should be able tonsit 3 years at least.


----------



## kennyp2339

mcdougy said:


> This stuff should be able tonsit 3 years at least.


Sit... you should be lucky that pile doesnt fall straight down to Australia


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another Beech that had some rot going on, that was the first load and the second load was a smaller rotting Maple up on the ridge.

Picture 2272 was the Maple in the second load, 2277,2278 & 2279 are the rotting Beech and the rest are of the Maple from the second load.


----------



## Grizzerbear

thewoodlands said:


> I felled another Beech that had some rot going on, that was the first load and the second load was a smaller rotting Maple up on the ridge.
> 
> Picture 2272 was the Maple in the second load, 2277,2278 & 2279 are the rotting Beech and the rest are of the Maple from the second load.
> 
> View attachment 283143
> View attachment 283144
> View attachment 283145
> View attachment 283146
> View attachment 283147
> View attachment 283148
> View attachment 283149
> View attachment 283150
> View attachment 283151



You got the cleanest timber I have ever seen. No brush whatsoever. Is that pretty common up there or is that years of work on your end?  Pic 2280 really shows the terrain as well. That's some good lookin country up there. Same type of terrain here....except tons of brush lol.


----------



## thewoodlands

Grizzerbear said:


> You got the cleanest timber I have ever seen. No brush whatsoever. Is that pretty common up there or is that years of work on your end?  Pic 2280 really shows the terrain as well. That's some good lookin country up there. Same type of terrain here....except tons of brush lol.


It has been like that in certain areas since we bought it, up top where I cut this spring is a mess from a bunch of dead wood. I do try and keep the trails and certain areas clean, I use to chip up the tops an use them on the trails. The areas we have Hemlocks seem to keep anything from growing up except Beech and some Maples.

I haven't felled very many trees from the areas I've been working so they're pretty clean. I do take some tops out and take them to the town wood dump every so often.

We have areas that are a wreck from the downed Hemlock, it seems the big Pines & Hemlocks are getting hit hard by the bugs.

Part of being in the woods everyday, is part of my weight reduction program I started. March 5 I was in the hospital for an operation ( my weight was 219 ) I jumped up to 233 (self inflicted ) dropped down to 223 but jumped back up to 234 (self inflicted ) so I changed my eating habits, started on the treadmill along with working in the woods and dropped my weight to 218.6 this morning with a 212 or 210 goal.


----------



## Grizzerbear

thewoodlands said:


> We have areas that are a wreck from the downed Hemlock, it seems the big Pines & Hemlocks are getting hit hard by the bugs.


I hear ya. Down here its the red oaks dying everywhere from what I believe is oak wilt. That and there was two years in a row a few years back of straight line winds and a nearby tornado that downed quite a bit of timber. 

 It's hard to find time it seems with work and 3 kids to keep the place cleaned up but some day I'd like to get it lookin like your pics you posted.


----------



## clancey

Lots of work you people are doing and remember to take breaks too..Woodlands I wonder what that green and red cloth thing is by the cut tree stump?  Looks interesting?  lol clancey


----------



## Beary

Quick wood rack out of scrap wood I had laying around, I probably won't burn this stuff this year but I wanted it up off the ground. Looks nicer than a bumbling pile too. Holds about a cord and a half.

Picked up 30 free pallets today, about 24 are very solid and heavy duty, will probably attempt a more permanent "shed" out of some of them.


----------



## mcdougy

kennyp2339 said:


> Sit... you should be lucky that pile doesnt fall straight down to Australia


 that wet oak is HEAVY stuff.  I will gather it up and get it stacked once the ground dries up enough to get to a new stacking area. I'm sure I will end up rutting the path eventually,but don't want to do it on e the first few loads.


----------



## mrd1995

Picked up a good score of cut to length 16" hardwood, mostly black cherry a piece or two of spruce, and some rounds of oak and maple. 120$ on the marketplace. Got in contact turned out to be about 2 full  cords of rounds that have been stacked off ground in a barn for 3+ years. Haven't checked yet but from the weight of the black cherry rounds I am assuming it is under 20%. Homeowner had tore out the woodstove and wanted it gone ASAP.

Good fortune for us! Pictures tomorrow. Have to get the second load tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Lots of work you people are doing and remember to take breaks too..Woodlands I wonder what that green and red cloth thing is by the cut tree stump?  Looks interesting?  lol clancey


If that's in picture 2283, the yellow & red thing is my work gloves I wear when loading up the firewood I bucked up.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I felled another damaged Beech and grabbed a broken off Maple. Picture 2290 is the rot I noticed up in the Beech, 2291 is the broken off Maple, 2292 is the load of Beech and the rest is the Maple and 2296 is heading up the ridge on my wat home with the Maple.


----------



## shortys7777

My father in law calls me up and says a client is paying to get rid of some trees. Had his crew deliver and dump them right in my driveway. not really my work but I'll split and stack it soon. Needed to get ahead anyways.


----------



## stoveliker

Cool. Some of that looks like it could burn next year...


----------



## thewoodlands

shortys7777 said:


> My father in law calls me up and says a client is paying to get rid of some trees. Had his crew deliver and dump them right in my driveway. not really my work but I'll split and stack it soon. Needed to get ahead anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283217


Nice, what kind of firewood is it?


----------



## shortys7777

thewoodlands said:


> Nice, what kind of firewood is it?


Most of it is oak. I'll be testing a few splits in the next day or two for moisture as I didn't think it was going to be this dead.


----------



## thewoodlands

I felled another Beech that had some rot setting in, I brought home three loads today with more in the woods.

Picture 2297 is the back of the Beech where I thought some rot was setting in, 2303 is before I made my climb up the hill, 2304 is after I climbed the hill with the load shifting and 2306 is the stump.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I grabbed a small load of Beech tops and the Maple that was growing in the wrong direction.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had promised a neighbor up the road a burl so after we put in two loads of pine this morning, I headed back to this small Cherry which never would've been a good tree and felled it.

I have a smaller Maple (picture 2325 & 26) that need to come down, that will be next since it's just off the trail.


----------



## stoveliker

I gave my "starry night" burls (I've posted a pic somewhere here) to some wood turner. Someone here suggested that. Put pics on Craigslist, got a call of a guy who was really happy with them.

I'd have gotten 6 hrs of heat out of the (smallish) pieces, but now someone is getting 18 hrs of playtime out of them. I like that.


----------



## stoveliker

Las





thewoodlands said:


> I had promised a neighbor up the road a burl so after we put in two loads of pine this morning, I headed back to this small Cherry which never would've been a good tree and felled it.
> 
> I have a smaller Maple (picture 2325 & 26) that need to come down, that will be next since it's just off the trail.
> 
> View attachment 283364
> View attachment 283365
> View attachment 283366
> View attachment 283367
> View attachment 283368
> View attachment 283369
> View attachment 283370



Last pic: are you already without leaves there??


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> Las
> 
> Last pic: are you already without leaves there??


Pretty much, because of the lack of rain, the colors weren't great this year and tomorrow we could get one inch of rain and some high winds which will take care of the rest of the leaves.

I wonder how much this person actually wanted for the burls.








						Cherry burl - general for sale - by owner
					

Wide selection of cherry burl for sale Singles and doubles Some of these burls are very large Email or text 31 fyve 36 nyne 89 nintytoo



					vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## stoveliker

Wow. Maples are here just getting to good color. Depending on the wind, I guess 1-2 wks for peak color. Oaks are just green.

That CL, I think he has a bunch of them. So listing a price when sizes differ is hard.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> Wow. Maples are here just getting to good color. Depending on the wind, I guess 1-2 wks for peak color. Oaks are just green.
> 
> That CL, I think he has a bunch of them. So listing a price when sizes differ is hard.


The only tree that has green leaves on it are our Beech.


----------



## stoveliker

thewoodlands said:


> The only tree that has green leaves on it are our Beech.



But (in Europe) they may end up keeping their leaves (though brown) until spring...?


----------



## MMH

Here’s the small amount of work I was able to get; hoping to make one more trip if the mini me cooperates. First pic is mahogany, second pic is juniper on the left and what I believe to be pinyon pine on the right. Last pic is some up close of bark and end grains of the pinyon pine, anyone feel free to correct me if it isn’t. Sorry just realized that last picture isn’t the best, the piece is oozing sap.


----------



## Diabel

Spent this morning looking for mushrooms. Most maples have dropped their leaves after the last night 2.5” of rain that we got. Oaks are still holding on there. Snow flurries predicted for next  Thursday. Wow! It is coming….


----------



## Diabel

Spent this morning looking for mushrooms. Most maples have dropped their leaves after the last night 2.5” of rain that we got. Oaks are still holding on there. Snow flurries predicted for next  Thursday. Wow! It is coming


----------



## Zombie

Built a couple wood sheds and have been filling them over the last month, I am most likely going to build a 3rd also.  I have a lot more work to go!


----------



## shortys7777

Another free load but this time I had to load it with the backhoe into the 10ft dump body. Ash and some oak.


----------



## thewoodlands

I put a cable on the damaged Maple just incase it didn't fall in the proper direction but it wasn't needed, I brought one load home with some smaller rounds still in the woods.

After I dropped off the Maple rounds, I took a Pine tree down that was near the driveway.


----------



## shortys7777

thewoodlands said:


> I put a cable on the damaged Maple just incase it didn't fall in the proper direction but it wasn't needed, I brought one load home with some smaller rounds still in the woods.
> 
> After I dropped off the Maple rounds, I took a Pine tree down that was near the driveway.
> 
> View attachment 283669
> View attachment 283670
> View attachment 283671
> View attachment 283672
> View attachment 283673
> View attachment 283674


How many cords do you usually have stacked? You do alot of work. Looks like I nice area to spend some time outside.


----------



## thewoodlands

shortys7777 said:


> How many cords do you usually have stacked? You do alot of work. Looks like I nice area to spend some time outside.


I have room for 68 or 69 face cord of hardwood (hopefully that numbers correct) and 12 face cord of Pine, we usually burn 12 face cord of hardwood and another six of Pine each year. I'm not sure what my last count I posted for our hardwood stacked was but you can add 10 face cord to that.

I'm usually 4 plus years ahead but working during this summer should have me 5 plus years ahead on the hardwood and the shoulder season wood I'll be two years ahead stacked with another three or four in log length.

I still haven't even started on the Ash yet which was my fall project, we'll see how much we have after I split & stack everything I hauled out which includes Beech , Maples , Cherry and Ironwood.


----------



## Zombie

thewoodlands said:


> I have room for 68 or 69 face cord of hardwood (hopefully that numbers correct) and 12 face cord of Pine, we usually burn 12 face cord of hardwood and another six of Pine each year. I'm not sure what my last count I posted for our hardwood stacked was but you can add 10 face cord to that.
> 
> I'm usually 4 plus years ahead but working during this summer should have me 5 plus years ahead on the hardwood and the shoulder season wood I'll be two years ahead stacked with another three or four in log length.
> 
> I still haven't even started on the Ash yet which was my fall project, we'll see how much we have after I split & stack everything I hauled out which includes Beech , Maples , Cherry and Ironwood.


Man that's a lot of wood, how many stoves do you run?


----------



## thewoodlands

shortys7777 said:


> How many cords do you usually have stacked? You do alot of work. Looks like I nice area to spend some time outside.





Zombie said:


> Man that's a lot of wood, how many stoves do you run?


Just one wood stove, if the stove was upstairs and not the basement, we would use half that.

I enjoy working in the woods, just the animals, trees and a chainsaw.


----------



## thewoodlands

Zombie said:


> Man that's a lot of wood, how many stoves do you run?


I have some relatives in the Raleigh NC area, what are your winters like temp wise?


----------



## thewoodlands

Yesterday I was rained out so today while checking the property, I noticed this damaged Maple just off a secondary trail, I felled it and the load is home.

Hopefully with everything I brought out, we have 4 or 5 face cord, that will be enough that it will put us over 5 years ahead based on burning 12 face cord of hardwood per year.

In pictures 2335 and 2341, you can see the area that was damaged and starting to rot.


----------



## thewoodlands

After checking the property, I noticed this Maple rotting from the top down near the main trail through this area so I felled it, bucked it up and brought it home. 

I noticed picture 2347 on my ride, I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## fvhowler

thewoodlands said:


> I have some relatives in the Raleigh NC area, what are your winters like temp wise?


Woodlands, I'll jump in here and respond. I live south of Raleigh and our winters are mild compared to many on this site. I burn full time from mid-November to mid-March. A typical winter day is high of 50 and low of 30 for me. We do have cold spells with lows in th teens and highs in the 30s ocassionally.  If we get 2-3 inches of snow, it's big news around here.


----------



## SpaceBus

I was stationed at Fort Bragg for several years, about an hour drive south west-ish from Raleigh. Winters are usually damp with lots of rain and hover around freezing. Occasionally the top few inches of soil will freeze for a few weeks in January or February, but that is about it. I think the coldest morning I remember was in the high 20's and the ground was crusty, but it hit the high 30's or low 40's later in the day.


----------



## kennyp2339

First frost here this morning - just the grass tips and patchy, but a frost non the less.


----------



## enordy

thewoodlands said:


> After checking the property, I noticed this Maple rotting from the top down near the main trail through this area so I felled it, bucked it up and brought it home.
> 
> I noticed picture 2347 on my ride, I'm not sure what it is.


Look like a Jack-in-the-Pulpit berry/seed pod.


----------



## jaoneill

kennyp2339 said:


> First frost here this morning - just the grass tips and patchy, but a frost non the less.


We had patchy frost yesterday up here in the St Lawrence Valley/Northern Adirondacks, but a good hard 25 degree killing frost last night. I lit the boiler this morning. I usually wait until around Turkey Day, but with the price of oil a fire seemed like a good idea. Pic is of my 25 mini kilns, 1/2 cord each, plus 12 pallets in reserve. I moved six into the wood shed the other day, opened the first one this morning and checked a few splits that averaged 10% moisture; the Biomass 80 loves it.


----------



## SpaceBus

kennyp2339 said:


> First frost here this morning - just the grass tips and patchy, but a frost non the less.


Wow, nothing here yet, but I've burned a few loads. In fact I just lit the cookstove for dinner.


----------



## thewoodlands

I started splitting & stacking some Sugar & Soft Maple and then finished the day off stacking some Beech, each stack is a face cord.

I definitely have another face cord plus left to split & stack, if I don't have a full two face cord left, I'll find some damaged trees so I can finish off the last face cord. That will leave room for four more face cord in that area, I'm not sure if I'll fill it with Ash or something else.

Since we have some good rains coming in, we put in four loads of pine today, two before I started stacking and two after I was done stacking.


----------



## thewoodlands

fvhowler said:


> Woodlands, I'll jump in here and respond. I live south of Raleigh and our winters are mild compared to many on this site. I burn full time from mid-November to mid-March. A typical winter day is high of 50 and low of 30 for me. We do have cold spells with lows in th teens and highs in the 30s ocassionally.  If we get 2-3 inches of snow, it's big news around here.


Thanks for the info, my uncle still likes to get out and drive in the 2-3 inches since that was nothing compared to what we get.


----------



## Medic21

Scored a clean up along a field behind my house.  Farmer is tired of dead ash falling into the field.  Got about a third done before being rained out my entire storage under roof, 15+ cords, is full for the first time ever of seasoned wood.  Probably 3 processed yesterday and today.  Even put the kid to work.


----------



## MMH

Got out for another quick cutting trip, likely last one for the year. Mostly mahogany that I added, a handful of juniper but it’ll likely be enough as I’ll hoard it for the lower temps that usually crop up late December-February (teens to negative digits).


----------



## kennyp2339

@Medic21 hows it going? havent seen a lot of posts from you until now, just checking in.


----------



## kennyp2339

jaoneill said:


> We had patchy frost yesterday up here in the St Lawrence Valley/Northern Adirondacks, but a good hard 25 degree killing frost last night.


I can't wait until we get that here, maybe 1st week of Nov which will be sort of late, I'm only 36 but I remember walking to the bus stop 25 years ago and seeing thin ice on the neighbors pond in the am before Halloween here. I need the killing frost then put on the brush cutter and go to town trimming back the raspberry bushes and other brush.


----------



## thewoodlands

Medic21 said:


> Scored a clean up along a field behind my house.  Farmer is tired of dead ash falling into the field.  Got about a third done before being rained out my entire storage under roof, 15+ cords, is full for the first time ever of seasoned wood.  Probably 3 processed yesterday and today.  Even put the kid to work.
> 
> View attachment 283914
> View attachment 283915
> View attachment 283916
> View attachment 283917
> View attachment 283918
> View attachment 283919
> View attachment 283920
> View attachment 283921
> View attachment 283922


Nice work @Medic21 , it's always a good feeling when the firewood inventory is full.


----------



## thewoodlands

MMH said:


> Got out for another quick cutting trip, likely last one for the year. Mostly mahogany that I added, a handful of juniper but it’ll likely be enough as I’ll hoard it for the lower temps that usually crop up late December-February (teens to negative digits).
> 
> View attachment 283966


Looks good @MMH , on average, how much firewood do you burn during your heating season?


----------



## MMH

thewoodlands said:


> Looks good @MMH , on average, how much firewood do you burn during your heating season?


I’d say during a good, or what I’d call a “real winter” 3-5 cords. The last few years have been very mild. We haven’t gone through much, last year I don’t think we even used 2.5-3. The last few years I’ve cut about a 1/2 cord of mahogany and it’s usually enough for the coldest parts.


----------



## Medic21

kennyp2339 said:


> @Medic21 hows it going? havent seen a lot of posts from you until now, just checking in.


Been very busy.  Got out of Emergency Services completely and am running a shop for Bobcat.  Turning wrenches on top of that every day also.


----------



## kennyp2339

Medic21 said:


> Been very busy.  Got out of Emergency Services completely and am running a shop for Bobcat.  Turning wrenches on top of that every day also.


Left EMS after serving 12 years straight, was an EMT from year 2001 thru 2015, just got burnt out from it all (we were volley doing 600 calls a year), stuck with the fire dept, though and will still  do it for another 20yrs. 
I personally think everyone capable should do a ems or fire service for a min of 3 years, its would put a lot of things into perspective, thank you for your service.


----------



## Medic21

kennyp2339 said:


> Left EMS after serving 12 years straight, was an EMT from year 2001 thru 2015, just got burnt out from it all (we were volley doing 600 calls a year), stuck with the fire dept, though and will still  do it for another 20yrs.
> I personally think everyone capable should do a ems or fire service for a min of 3 years, its would put a lot of things into perspective, thank you for your service.


25 years full and part time as a Firefighter/EMT/Paramedic.  The private and hospital based EMS systems are such a broken system I couldn’t do it anymore.  Under staffed and over worked, did a lot of 48hr+ shifts in the last decade, got completely burned out.  Was an easier decision than I thought it would be to let my cert go. 

After I became Chief of the Fire Department I lost all the fun of it.  When I moved I tried the local combination department as a part timer and  quickly was done with the politics and games. 

My life is much simpler now, Monday through Friday 8-5 for $12/hr more than I made in EMS.

And, no, not everyone is capable.  That is the biggest problem in EMS.  We are keeping people that wouldn’t have made it out of training 20 years ago in order to have a warm body in the seat of the truck.  They are incapable of doing the job.


----------



## MMH

@ medic21 @ Kennyp didn’t know you two were in that field, minus the obvious of the name. I’ve always asked people who I’ve come across that retired how they did it, they all have the same answers usually. I’ve been in ems since 2008, currently flying now. Seen private, hospital, governmental etc, they’re all broke, and they all typically share the same ideologies. Thank you 2 for your services.


----------



## clancey

Thank all of you for your services and May God Bless You  and yours and  may you have wonderful health as well.. clancey


----------



## Medic21

MMH said:


> @ medic21 @ Kennyp didn’t know you two were in that field, minus the obvious of the name. I’ve always asked people who I’ve come across that retired how they did it, they all have the same answers usually. I’ve been in ems since 2008, currently flying now. Seen private, hospital, governmental etc, they’re all broke, and they all typically share the same ideologies. Thank you 2 for your services.


I flew in the Military as a medic.  Was recruited pretty heavily last year by two different flight services by me.  Something about always having everything done by the time they landed they liked lol.  I knew the writing was on the wall then and that I was getting out.  Didn’t think that would change anything for me.

The entire Emergency Medical System is broke, we sounded the alarm on deaf ears a decade ago and it’s now coming true.  Problem is we can’t fix the root of the problems, it’s a State/Federal Government problem.


----------



## MMH

Medic21 said:


> I flew in the Military as a medic.  Was recruited pretty heavily last year by two different flight services by me.  Something about always having everything done by the time they landed they liked lol.  I knew the writing was on the wall then and that I was getting out.  Didn’t think that would change anything for me.
> 
> The entire Emergency Medical System is broke, we sounded the alarm on deaf ears a decade ago and it’s now coming true.  Problem is we can’t fix the root of the problems, it’s a State/Federal Government problem.


Yeah agreed it fell on deaf ears then and it’s falling on deaf ears now. I still enjoy the medicine and the people, I lucked out and found a good company, hopefully it stays that way.  If not, maybe time to start my tractor business lol


----------



## clancey

You people should be proud of this old lady for I loaded my firewood today into my wood stack and the stove will be lite this Thursday and I will take some pictures...lots of work today--tired..clancey


----------



## HawkinsHollow

Have not worked in the woodlot since this spring, but I am inspired by all of these posts.  Temps are starting to drop in SE TN and it will be time very shortly.  Will be good on wood for this year but I would love to be even further ahead for next year, the earlier I start the easier that will be.  Will report back once I get started.


----------



## clancey

Hawkins ---you do that and it will be wonderful and you will be ahead and ready for anything..My wood I loaded today was a mixed variety and it is not quite seasoned enough--maybe next year--or when ever it is safe to burn...My real dry wood that I will use on the stove this year is in my house on the porch and sure hoping it is dry enough for the reading will be taken by my installer on Thursday when we light the stove..I bought those environ-logs "just in case" for that "stinky to be new stove will be lite"--getting geared up here for  "more work"...You get ambition and get back to us and just think of how ready you will feel. old mrs clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Hawkins ---you do that and it will be wonderful and you will be ahead and ready for anything..My wood I loaded today was a mixed variety and it is not quite seasoned enough--maybe next year--or when ever it is safe to burn...My real dry wood that I will use on the stove this year is in my house on the porch and sure hoping it is dry enough for the reading will be taken by my installer on Thursday when we light the stove..I bought those environ-logs "just in case" for that "stinky to be new stove will be lite"--getting geared up here for  "more work"...You get ambition and get back to us and just think of how ready you will feel. old mrs clancey


Mrs. Clancey, did you buy a moisture meter or does the installer have one?

I was just talking with the wife, we're going to start burning hardwood on November 1, we'll start putting in some trailer loads on Thursday & Friday mornings and save what pine we have left for the spring.

I checked some pine with our moisture meter after it had been inside about one week, the smaller stuff had a reading of 8 percent, the mid-size splits were at 10 and the biggest splits had a reading of 12. All the pine we're burning was cut in 2016 into rounds and log length and then the rounds split and stacked over a year.

I hope your firewood gives you plenty of heat.


----------



## heavy hammer

Tonight was the first fires of the season.  A cold rainy 45 to 48 all day it was time.  The weather this past week has been tough to do anything outside,  I'm glad I loaded the garage up a few weeks ago.  Depending where everyone is I hope none of the storms have caused anyone any problems.  It seems like both coasts are getting hit.


----------



## clancey

Woodlands--I do not have a moisture meter although I got some suggestions on this forum for some good ones...as well as the stove pipe temperature reader --one screws in  the pipe that I think is the one that I will get--forget the name.., but got some really good advice--age slows one down a bit--lol...I was going to the fireplace store and a pretty large one but those plans got put off for now because my friend had to do other things for her family at that time..I really wanted to see all of this type of equipment and all the other things as well--like a shopping tour--lol--I was going to take pictures of it all but we never went and I was too insecure to drive there alone...(As one ages they get insecure with driving--especially in a strange place)..I zip all over the city on my "everyday paths" but once off of them I feel insecure--lol..All my life I have been a driver and drove cross country three times and went quite a ways up the east coast but not now--not confident enough..So anyway that trip was off...To answer your question my wood stove installer will bring a moisture meter and a temperature stove pipe gauge the type that is screwed into the piping and I think about 18 inches but i will let him handle all of this...I hope my kiln dried wood is dry enough and we will see so I am buying these items from him and of course this is extra money but the lighting of the stove will be started--Oh Boy, Oh boy--getting ready hoping my house does not burn down--lol.. This Wed I will devote a lot of my time to cleaning my beautiful stove with mild soap and water and wiping it clean with good wishes and love--silly but that's how I feel.. When I bought this stove I also got a blower that is hooked up and really do not know how that works and how it blows--quiet ignorant I am about all of these thing and was never really good mechanical wise with any equipment--my late husband would just laugh with some of the things that I tried to fix--we had good times--lol...Well will take pictures and share with you all about this exciting day coming--hoping not too exciting,,,clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I stacked what was left of a small cherry on the bottom and the rest is hard & soft maple. I have another face cord of beech and some ironwood  that will get s/s soon, that will be eight face cord in that area with room for another four.


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished stacking the beech, ironwood and some maple rounds today. I have room for another four face cord in this area so I went scouting for some ash and damaged maple which I found. If I get another four face cord up, I can squeeze in another two face in a different area

The face cord went in the stacking area near the two small maples in picture 2366, in picture 2373 is a bunch of smaller rounds I have left from the wood I was splitting today.


----------



## thewoodlands

I noticed this maple the other day on the check of our property, it had some rot going on halfway up.

Picture 2375 is the area with some rot, 2378 is the same area after it was on the ground, 2380 is the first load and the last two pictures are the second load, 2381 is on a main trail and 2382 is up on the ridge heading home.


----------



## Enplater

Got about 2.5 cords of oak, cut with my stihl chainsaw and hauled across town to my house with my truck and split with my fiskers splitting axe. I’m glad I’m still young enough to do all this work.  It’s oak so maybe in about 10 years it’ll by dry (kidding, probably 3 years).


Here’s some of it


----------



## thewoodlands

Enplater said:


> Got about 2.5 cords of oak, cut with my stihl chainsaw and hauled across town to my house with my truck and split with my fiskers splitting axe. I’m glad I’m still young enough to do all this work.  It’s oak so maybe in about 10 years it’ll by dry (kidding, probably 3 years).
> View attachment 284346
> 
> Here’s some of it


That will throw some nice heat once it's seasoned, nice work. I think that top covering it will help out.


----------



## orlkc

Last weekend I started cleaning up a couple formerly dead-standing oak trees that fell over the summer.  The gypsy moths took quite a toll a couple years back here, and there are many more oaks that will fall in the coming years.

Today I split and stacked that first batch (front row, not quite full) since it's raining all day.  A bit more punky than I'd hope, but the solid parts are around 20% already.  I think outside even covered this stack would just be a sponge, so this will have to live in the barn for now.

The shed I put up last winter and filled with mostly green oak is drying well (shrunk a lot), but the older covered stacks outside do not seem to have dried at all this summer.  I think a second shed is in order so that I can get rid of all the outdoor stacks and free up space in the barn.


----------



## thewoodlands

orlkc said:


> Last weekend I started cleaning up a couple formerly dead-standing oak trees that fell over the summer.  The gypsy moths took quite a toll a couple years back here, and there are many more oaks that will fall in the coming years.
> 
> Today I split and stacked that first batch (front row, not quite full) since it's raining all day.  A bit more punky than I'd hope, but the solid parts are around 20% already.  I think outside even covered this stack would just be a sponge, so this will have to live in the barn for now.
> 
> The shed I put up last winter and filled with mostly green oak is drying well (shrunk a lot), but the older covered stacks outside do not seem to have dried at all this summer.  I think a second shed is in order so that I can get rid of all the outdoor stacks and free up space in the barn.
> 
> View attachment 284379
> 
> View attachment 284380


Nice looking dead oak.


----------



## thewoodlands

We just brought this burl (not a great picture) up to our neighbor, we had a nice talk and found out he can use some of the pine we have for outside burning at camp and home. I'll also be looking for some other wood that he can turn, ash, cherry and maple.


----------



## kennyp2339

Worked regular shift Friday, got re-called back in for the Nor' Easter Friday night - 9pm to 1pm the next day, got home and slept a few hours, now going back in for another 16hr run


----------



## MMH

kennyp2339 said:


> Worked regular shift Friday, got re-called back in for the Nor' Easter Friday night - 9pm to 1pm the next day, got home and slept a few hours, now going back in for another 16hr run


What do you do


----------



## EbS-P

SpaceBus said:


> Took down five decent sized balsam fir trees today. @MissMac I tried the bore cut on the three larger trees and really liked it. The only problem I had was the saw getting pinched due to the tension from the skidding winch. Both times I just used the MS150 to finish cutting the "holding wood". The third tree went down with the 460 trapped and landed right on the bar. I'm torn between a 16 and 18" bar to replace the bent 20" bar. Just going to break one or two of my 20" loops into whatever size I end up with.


Did my first bore cut today on a 10-11” leaner. felled into the lean.  G660 28” full skip.   I had it running So why not.  I get why it’s safe.  Made a tiny notch.  i don’t recommend boring with full skip.  But it works. Bored to Set the hinge.   Then  I decided that the notch wasnt quite right.  Opened it up cleaned it out.  Then cut out the back.  That idea that if I messed up the hinge cut I had time to come up with a new plan  is invaluable.   It went right over. Nice and slow like I knew what I was doing.  Left enough hinge than it hung on the stump. All the brush around helped.  now I’m all cleared out for a couple big milling days.  3 or 4 crotch slabs and 8 or more off the butt log.  Weather is nice enough again to get after it.


----------



## SpaceBus

EbS-P said:


> Did my first bore cut today on a 10-11” leaner. felled into the lean.  G660 28” full skip.   I had it running So why not.  I get why it’s safe.  Made a tiny notch.  i don’t recommend boring with full skip.  But it works. Bored to Set the hinge.   Then  I decided that the notch wasnt quite right.  Opened it up cleaned it out.  Then cut out the back.  That idea that if I messed up the hinge cut I had time to come up with a new plan  is invaluable.   It went right over. Nice and slow like I knew what I was doing.  Left enough hinge than it hung on the stump. All the brush around helped.  now I’m all cleared out for a couple big milling days.  3 or 4 crotch slabs and 8 or more off the butt log.  Weather is nice enough again to get after it.



I'll be felling trees when the weather settles back down a bit. There are several 12"+ tall straight spruce trees that have me drooling. This cold season I'm going to try and build some more temporary fences to make a larger pasture for my alpacas and add some sheep next year. I should be able to mill more than enough lumber for the temp fencing and a shelter this winter.


----------



## kennyp2339

@MMH best job in the world Power Co


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a crazy weather day, sleet, rain and some snow turning back to rain. We had this tree taken down in 2018, it was a big ole pine leaning toward our garage with base being in bad shape.

This should be ready for next fall.


----------



## thewoodlands

Before I started on the pine today, we put in another two loads of hardwood, we have one 4 x 4 rack full of hardwood and the stuff we put in today should fill another 4 x 4 rack.

Some weather sites have us dipping down to about 26 starting tomorrow night for two nights. We'll burn pine during the day and hardwood at night if the forecast holds.


----------



## thewoodlands

I grabbed more rounds off this maple that I felled a few days ago. 

Pictures 2403 & 04 is an old tree that a Pileated Woodpecker ( I think) has been after. Pictures 2405 & 06 are after I brought the load home and then went up top to grab another load of firewood. I could see a dark cloud coming in, once the winds picked up and the snow/ice pellets started coming down it was time I head home.


----------



## thewoodlands

This was a damaged maple so I c/s it today, hopefully I get this stacked tomorrow. Mother Nature gave us more sleet and snow today but nothing bad.

In picture 2407 you can see the leader on the right that was rotten and in picture 2409 you can see it after it hit the ground.

Hopefully with what I split today and some maple rounds I have here at the house, we'll have a face cord if not more.


----------



## thewoodlands

I have all the maple I split yesterday stacked, I had more rounds that I brought out days ago so I s/s that too for just over one plus face cord. Once I finish the last stack, I'll have room for two more face cord in this area for a total of 12.

We have four areas that hold 12 face each (48) one area that holds 10 (58) and the last area holds 8 for a total of 66. There is room for 2 more face in another area but I'm not sure if it will get filled this year.


----------



## MMH

@ thewoodlands, I think this has been asked before but how much land do you have?


----------



## thewoodlands

MMH said:


> @ thewoodlands, I think this has been asked before but how much land do you have?


Between the two lots, 142 acres.


----------



## MMH

thewoodlands said:


> Between the two lots, 142 acres.


Wow that’s awesome. Im sure it’s a lot of work but I’m also sure I’m not the first to say Im envious.


----------



## thewoodlands

MMH said:


> Wow that’s awesome. Im sure it’s a lot of work but I’m also sure I’m not the first to say Im envious.


Thanks, we were very surprised when the former owner offered it to us in 2006, we said yes that night.

When I first started cutting downed wood it was fun, it's still fun but gets harder the older I get but it's still nice working in the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands

This wasn't the tree I had planned on getting but since this is just off the trail and the rot had started at the bottom of this maple, I c/s/s it which finished the back face cord off.


----------



## thewoodlands

I zipped off what was left of a maple I took a week or so ago. I've had this ash that was uprooted by the wind resting on an ironwood. The ironwood had a ton of tension on it but after I took care of that, the top of the ash fell in a hemlock so I took care of the ash before I left the woods.

Picture 2442 is the maple zipped off, 2443 is the base of the ironwood, 2444 is the ash where I made my first cut, 2445 is the ash after I cut 64 inches off it, 2447 is when the ash finally came out of the hemlock,  2448 is the ash stump and the last picture is the ironwood the ash was on.


----------



## clancey

Well you had a nice day dancing in the pretty forest working...I am curious --that last picture the one with the four log cuts--how much wood would that whole log give you--maybe a 1/4 of a face or would it be less...?  Nice pictures and glad someone is hard at work cleaning up the area...I feel guilty for I fell asleep and slept all day...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Well you had a nice day dancing in the pretty forest working...I am curious --that last picture the one with the four log cuts--how much wood would that whole log give you--maybe a 1/4 of a face or would it be less...?  Nice pictures and glad someone is hard at work cleaning up the area...I feel guilty for I fell asleep and slept all day...clancey


It was a very nice day here, great for doing a bunch of things. Its not a huge ash so I'm not sure but I'll put up the pictures after I stack it. This is just a guess but the whole tree should give us almost half a face cord.

Nothing wrong with getting some rest, did you have a fire going?


----------



## clancey

Not today woodland and temperature was 70-75 degrees and full sun--kind of hot but nice and now I want snow..lol  never happy..thanks clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Not today woodland and temperature was 70-75 degrees and full sun--kind of hot but nice and now I want snow..lol  never happy..thanks clancey


We have a small warmup but nothing like yours. We'll be from a high of 52 or 56 with the temps ranging from 34 to 43 in the mornings starting on Monday.


----------



## Medic21

Thankful I have access to equipment whenever I need it.  Working on the woods lime behind my house again this weekend.  Looking like I’ll have a good 5 cords of dead, dry ash before I move into the woods itself.  Even got lucky enough to miss a nail with the saw.


----------



## thewoodlands

The back was barking after the splitting and stacking I've been doing so it has been getting a break this week, feels much better today so I'll give it Tuesday and Wednesday off and see how it feels before thinking about starting back up again..

I have been back in the woods and today the wife wanted a ride around the property so we did that. In the sun we hit 61 today.


----------



## Medic21

Another load tonight.  Storage is full of seasoned wood again and I’m running out of places to stack seasoned wood.  Never had this problem.  Oh, yeah, screw whoever thought Daylight Savings Time was a good idea.  Loose an hour after work, it was pitch black when I got out of the woods.


----------



## stoveliker

So, daylight savings time (aka summer time in most of the rest of the world) should be implemented all year, not only during summer...?


----------



## Medic21

stoveliker said:


> So, daylight savings time (aka summer time in most of the rest of the world) should be implemented all year, not only during summer...?


We never changed time in Indiana growing up.  Then Mitch Daniels changed it as Governor


----------



## stoveliker

The point is that when it never changed, it was the time as you have now, i.e. the winter time. Daylight savings time is the shift in time that is implemented in summer. Precisely the daylight shifted to later hours.

You want *only* daylight savings time...


----------



## Medic21

stoveliker said:


> The point is that when it never changed, it was the time as you have now, i.e. the winter time. Daylight savings time is the shift in time that is implemented in summer. Precisely the daylight shifted to later hours.
> 
> You want *only* daylight savings time...


We were central time in the winter and eastern time in the summer.  So we never changed time.  It gets dark at 5:30 now instead of 6:30.


----------



## firefighterjake

I hate the change . . . partly due to the fact that I have a half billion clocks to reset, but mostly because in another month or so I will be leaving for work in the dark (6:30 a.m.) and getting home in the dark (4:45 p.m.)


----------



## Sean in the woods

The. Wood. Is. In.
!!

About 5 cords from the drying stacks now in the woodshed connected to my garage.

Kicking back with a nice scotch.


----------



## thewoodlands

Sean in the woods said:


> View attachment 285098
> 
> 
> The. Wood. Is. In.
> !!
> 
> About 5 cords from the drying stacks now in the woodshed connected to my garage.
> 
> Kicking back with a nice scotch.


Nice work, are you going to get hit with the storm system coming in?


----------



## Sean in the woods

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work, are you going to get hit with the storm system coming in?


Thanks.

We may get some rain this Thursday, then (maybe) a couple inches of snow come Saturday. Hard to predict as we are on the Keweenaw peninsula. It’s technically an island since we are surrounded on 3 sides by Lake Superior and the other by a small lake that separates us from the mainland. The water provides a constant source of unforeseen variables to forecasters. So, who knows?


----------



## clancey

Now that's a wood shop and I predict snow..old clancey  lol


----------



## thewoodlands

Sean in the woods said:


> Thanks.
> 
> We may get some rain this Thursday, then (maybe) a couple inches of snow come Saturday. Hard to predict as we are on the Keweenaw peninsula. It’s technically an island since we are surrounded on 3 sides by Lake Superior and the other by a small lake that separates us from the mainland. The water provides a constant source of unforeseen variables to forecasters. So, who knows?


We have Lake Ontario southwest of us, there are times when the heavy snows stay south of us by 8 miles but other times we get hit hard.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Now that's a wood shop and I predict snow..old clancey  lol


What do you have for temps in your area Clancey?


----------



## clancey

I can feel it in the air---its coming--bet you a beer...lol...praying we get some here so that I can load up my wood stove with wood,,...yes...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> I can feel it in the air---its coming--bet you a beer...lol...praying we get some here so that I can load up my wood stove with wood,,...yes...clancey


We don't have any real cold weather in the long range forecast but that could change real quick.


----------



## thewoodlands

The backs feeling better so tomorrow I'll take a run back in and split some ash.

The two pictures of the fox were taken on 8/24/16 when it was laying on top of some pine.


----------



## clancey

How pretty and have not saw a red fox in person in years although my pigeons would not like it. Looks like a young one...The weather today was a little windy and chilly about 50-60 degrees and it became  cloudy and now its dropping right now to about 40---all guessing here for I have not listened to the weather yet but its getting "colder" with a chill in the air and I  put a heater on low in the birdie house..Tonight I will bet a better read on it--not paying attention that much but feel something coming--lol lol--going by instinct--lol...take a easy with that back and soak yourself in epson salts that will help the muscles and make the soap more slippery...and softer feeling..--lol..That's all us hard workers need softer feeling soap..ha pretty pictures--thanks..clancey


----------



## NickW

I haven't opened this thread in a while... @thewoodlands has been busy as usual. This last weekend I was home for a couple of days and because the tie rod ends for my wife's van weren't in yet I got to help move the rest of this years wood supply into the garage. Now, I've been telling the boys for 3 months to do half a dozen loads each every other day and it would have been done over a month ago; but noooo, we didn't do that.... Also loaded the trailer with pine today so I'm not hauling empty when I head home again Friday.


----------



## thewoodlands

NickW said:


> I haven't opened this thread in a while... @thewoodlands has been busy as usual. This last weekend I was home for a couple of days and because the tie rod ends for my wife's van weren't in yet I got to help move the rest of this years wood supply into the garage. Now, I've been telling the boys for 3 months to do half a dozen loads each every other day and it would have been done over a month ago; but noooo, we didn't do that.... Also loaded the trailer with pine today so I'm not hauling empty when I head home again Friday.


Two more face cord for me and then it will be work around the house with a chainsaw on some dead pine and hopefully some trail work before the snow hits the ground and then just enjoy the winter.

Even though you ended up doing it, the wood is in the garage, that has to be a good feeling. Even though our tractor battery is still good (it's a 2016) I ordered a new one through our Mahindra dealer, its been almost two months and it still isn't in.


----------



## ClintonH

I have 30 minutes left splitting from my 2 "summer loads" of logs.  Each load made about 2 cord.  Once CSS, I move on to 2 more log loads from September:  probably another 4+ cord.  That will live in rounds on pallets until we shut down the stove in spring 2022.  Despite cleaning out more and more barn space, I am FULL.  I am not a summer woodcutting guy--bring on the teen and single digits, but this was too good to pass up (father in-law delivered and let me run his truck, paid the gas to get rid of these logs).


----------



## heavy hammer

Thewoodlands I see you have been staying busy like usual.  Looks good.  The temps have been pretty mild lately so no fires.  The wind changed this afternoon at work we were putting in some tower lines up by the lake so I got pretty chilled.  So I decided to fire up both stoves too take the chill out of the house.  I'm hoping to fill the garage up tomorrow before the rain comes in this weekend.  The time change makes the days seem so short nothing better than working by head lamps or tractor lights now.


----------



## rottiman

Been downright balmy by our standards for this time of year.  Had cracked on the first fire of this fall last week for 2 days.  Saw this evening that it is finally getting a lot colder north and west of us,  so  sounds like we will be firing up this weekend with lower temps plus wind and mixed water coming.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Been downright balmy by our standards for this time of year.  Had cracked on the first fire of this fall last week for 2 days.  Saw this evening that it is finally getting a lot colder north and west of us,  so  sounds like we will be firing up this weekend with lower temps plus wind and mixed water coming.


@rottiman , it has been warmer over in our area too so we're still burning pine. How have you been?


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> @rottiman , it has been warmer over in our area too so we're still burning pine. How have you been?



not bad for a old lad.................  Retirement makes it a whole lot easier but I'm not complaining.  Things good on your side of the border???


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Thewoodlands I see you have been staying busy like usual.  Looks good.  The temps have been pretty mild lately so no fires.  The wind changed this afternoon at work we were putting in some tower lines up by the lake so I got pretty chilled.  So I decided to fire up both stoves too take the chill out of the house.  I'm hoping to fill the garage up tomorrow before the rain comes in this weekend.  The time change makes the days seem so short nothing better than working by head lamps or tractor lights now.


My goal was to only have one area that needed filling next spring instead of two, I'm almost there. The second part was dropping some weight before the festive season kicks off on Thanksgiving, I did that by dropping 26 plus pounds.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> not bad for a old lad.................  Retirement makes it a whole lot easier but I'm not complaining.  Things good on your side of the border???


Pretty good so far and you're correct, retirement makes it easier.


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> The second part was dropping some weight before the festive season kicks off on Thanksgiving, I did that by dropping 26 plus pounds.



Good for you.  We  are all better off getting that under control.  I started keto dieting on the 1st of March this year and have dropped 86 lbs. so far.  Can't believe how much better it feels.  Keep at it, it pays dividends for sure.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Good for you.  We  are all better off getting that under control.  I started keto dieting on the 1st of March this year and have dropped 86 lbs. so far.  Can't believe how much better it feels.  Keep at it, it pays dividends for sure.


Good for you rotti, that's a bunch of weight. My first goal  was 212 (done) my second target was 210 (done) I might hit 207 and that will be it and then I'll stay around that weight until Thanksgiving hits but I don't plan on packing it back on.


----------



## thewoodlands

After an appointment this morning, I picked up some ash & cherry rounds along with what was in the pile and finished off the face cord. Another face cord and I can do some cleanup around the house lot before winter hits.

@rottiman , I hit 207.2 this morning so I'll put the brakes on the weight loss, hopefully I get into the maintain mode and not the gain mode.


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> After an appointment this morning, I picked up some ash & cherry rounds along with what was in the pile and finished off the face cord. Another face cord and I can do some cleanup around the house lot before winter hits.
> 
> @rottiman , I hit 207.2 this morning so I'll put the brakes on the weight loss, hopefully I get into the maintain mode and not the gain mode.
> 
> View attachment 285213
> View attachment 285214
> View attachment 285215
> View attachment 285216
> View attachment 285217
> View attachment 285218




WOW......................Good for you.  I started out in March @  340.  Scaled this a.m. @ 254.2.  Hope to get to 225 as my goal weight.  I WILL then maintain it there.  56 years ago I was 225 in H.S when I was playing football and wrestling, so I am challenging myself to do it again.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> WOW......................Good for you.  I started out in March @  340.  Scaled this a.m. @ 254.2.  Hope to get to 225 as my goal weight.  I WILL then maintain it there.  56 years ago I was 225 in H.S when I was playing football and wrestling, so I am challenging myself to do it again.


That's great rotti, it seems like you're on the correct path.

Do you ever talk (email) with loon?


----------



## JamesGuido

i have never seen soo perfectly stacked firewood before i signed-up to this brigade...







this stack should get some sorta award or something...


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> That's great rotti, it seems like you're on the correct path.
> 
> Do you ever talk (email) with loon?


No, lost contact with him quite some time ago.  I don't think he posts much over there any more.  I am not allowed to play over there due to one of the mods exercising his hard-on for me.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> No, lost contact with him quite some time ago.  I don't think he posts much over there any more.  I am not allowed to play over there due to one of the mods exercising his hard-on for me.


Big double standard going on, you have a mod post about burning garbage yet he shuts down threads he doesn't like.


----------



## thewoodlands

JamesGuido said:


> i have never seen soo perfectly stacked firewood before i signed-up to this brigade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this stack should get some sorta award or something...


Thanks but since I use t-post the award should go to the really great stackers who crib the ends.


----------



## clancey

Ha Ha--you better crib the ends if you want the award..---beautiful wood pile and stacking..clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Ha Ha--you better crib the ends if you want the award..---beautiful wood pile and stacking..clancey


I see your temps are still around 70, when do your temps usually fall low enough for you to burn daily?


----------



## clancey

Don't really know only when I want to drive the truck and go shopping it snows..lol Just waiting here for winter to start and watching the rest of the nation...S. Dakota got hit with some snow today and last I checked it was headed towards the north maybe Wisconsin or something..just waiting for a nice cold day to light my stove...and the northwest around seattle got a lot of rain and maybe they said some flooding as well-maybe...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Don't really know only when I want to drive the truck and go shopping it snows..lol Just waiting here for winter to start and watching the rest of the nation...S. Dakota got hit with some snow today and last I checked it was headed towards the north maybe Wisconsin or something..just waiting for a nice cold day to light my stove...and the northwest around seattle got a lot of rain and maybe they said some flooding as well-maybe...clancey


Even though we're still burning pine when we usually burning hardwood, any hardwood we thought we might've saved, mother nature usually makes us burn with real cold weather in January and February.

The cold weather will be here soon enough.


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> Thanks but since I use t-post the award should go to the really great stackers who crib the ends.



Yeah, but cribbing takes a lot more time and effort (and patience...did I mention patience?)!


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> Yeah, but cribbing takes a lot more time and effort (and patience...did I mention patience?)!
> 
> View attachment 285303


The best stacks of firewood that I've ever seen. What temps are you getting in your area?


----------



## EODMSgt

thewoodlands said:


> The best stacks of firewood that I've ever seen. What temps are you getting in your area?


We've had some lows in the 20's with the average daytime highs in the 40's lately. There's a chance we may see our first snow this evening (possible 2-5 inches if you believe the forecast). Had the stove going most evenings and during some days when it's been raining just to take off the chill. Won't be long before she's going 24/7.  What about out your way?


----------



## thewoodlands

Since our area is in for more rain, we put in two more loads of pine this morning. We should have just under or about one more load of pine and then we move on to the hardwood.


----------



## thewoodlands

EODMSgt said:


> We've had some lows in the 20's with the average daytime highs in the 40's lately. There's a chance we may see our first snow this evening (possible 2-5 inches if you believe the forecast). Had the stove going most evenings and during some days when it's been raining just to take off the chill. Won't be long before she's going 24/7.  What about out your way?


We've had some daytime temps above 50 and around 40, our temps at night have ranged between 28 to 45 with both trending down.

We might get some snow tonight (dusting) but with the roads wet from the rain, that could turn to ice.

This happened the other day in our town, hopefully the driver is okay....the cement truck is a different story.









						Loaded concrete truck overturns, shuts down road for hours
					

A crash involving a concrete truck created quite a challenge for first responders in St. Lawrence County Thursday.




					www.wwnytv.com


----------



## rottiman

Broke down and lit the match this morning.  41 and a cold wind and clouds.  Looks like we missed the rain/snow predicted but down to 25 tonight. and colder for the next 3 days.


----------



## thewoodlands

This Cherry had the top broken off (wind) and hung up for many years before it came down a few years back. The top of this Cherry was rotting so I felled it today with the help of a indirect pull with the Kubota. All the bigger splits are stacked, I plan on filling this stack up with some damaged Birch, Yellow I hope.

In picture 2478, you can see the rot.


----------



## kennyp2339

Got called into work yesterday at 3pm (thunderstorms / wind) worked till 7am this morning, took a cat nap (yes the cat slept on top of me in bed) got up at 11am for a fire call then cleaned all my leaves - roof, gutters, driveway and about 3/4 of an acre of grass, looks good, one more full clean up needed, traditionally thanksgiving weekend then its over and I can refocus on cutting before the snow comes.


----------



## thewoodlands

I'm not sure I posted any of these but I'll put them up, just some of the deer on our house property.


----------



## rottiman

Zap, you have a slice of heaven there.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Zap, you have a slice of heaven there.


We love it, especially when we had a quarter of an acre lot in my old hometown, you could hear the neighbor screaming at his wife in the winter time when the windows were shut.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## thewoodlands

The Birch in picture 1563 was damaged in March of 2021, I took care of some of it but the Birch on the right is topped off so I'll use that to fill the face cord stack I started today with Cherry.


----------



## thewoodlands

I decided instead of taking down the topped off Birch, I would finish the last stack with some rounds and splits of Beech, Ironwood and the Maples. 

I think that gives us 66  face cord stacked with room for three more if mother nature gives me enough time and I get a few jobs done for the wife.


----------



## thewoodlands

Even though I had cleaned the pellet stove months back, I changed the gasket on the blower motor so that is ready for the colder/coldest weather when we use it at night so it cranks out the heat when the stove starts cooling off.

I decided that the blower motor on the wood stove would get cleaned out with some air so I took that off and outside so that job is done and some of the ashes would get cleaned out of the wood stove.


----------



## rottiman

I shut the stove down last night as it is up to 45 here.  Will clean out the ashes and re fire when it drops below 32 again.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> I shut the stove down last night as it is up to 45 here.  Will clean out the ashes and re fire when it drops below 32 again.


It's a good thing I cleaned out most of the outside fireplace yesterday with the tractor, that's where todays ash dump went.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Been downright balmy by our standards for this time of year.  Had cracked on the first fire of this fall last week for 2 days.  Saw this evening that it is finally getting a lot colder north and west of us,  so  sounds like we will be firing up this weekend with lower temps plus wind and mixed water coming.


@rottiman , I thought that the weight loss had ended but this morning I weighed in at 204.4 which is a loss of 30 pounds. I've had some bread the last two days and more tonight, hopefully I start adding and not losing more but I have room for plenty of what the wife is cooking on Thanksgiving.

We had snow and wind today but once things calmed down, I filled up two five gallon diesel cans. What are you getting for weather?


----------



## clancey

I am sure glad you people are getting ready for its coming at least towards the mid west for now but it will change direction maybe to the east and towards lower Michigan...at least that's what I think I heard..For my weather if this warm climate maintains until Monday here we break a record for no snow this late...But they say its coming about Wed "maybe" we get snow here in the city...Enjoy your Thanksgiving with your family and eat real well even if you have to buy a expensive turkey if you can get one...enjoy and eat that stuffing too...old clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a maple top on part of the main trail so before I mother nature gives a good snowfall, I took care of it and got some limb wood. I also had a top from a beech so I grabbed some limb wood off that.

Picture 2496 is the maple top in the main trail, 2497 is after I cut some limb wood and moved the rest, 2498 is the maple limb wood,  2500 is the beech top, 2501 is the beech limb wood, 2503 & 04 is a maple that has some rot going on up top, if I get time this year I'll bring it home, 2505 is some rotten wood that I removed from the main trail, 2506 is where it came down across the trail and 2507 are some stumps I cut down back in the area we call the sandpit.


----------



## MMH

Got a small score last week, don’t have time to split I’ll get to it in the spring; right around a cord, red elm I believe.


----------



## thewoodlands

MMH said:


> Got a small score last week, don’t have time to split I’ll get to it in the spring; right around a cord, red elm I believe.
> View attachment 285919


Nice score, how does red elm split?


----------



## MMH

thewoodlands said:


> Nice score, how does red elm split?


It’s not to bad, the last stuff I had sat about 6 months before I split it, this load was green but overall it isn’t terrible. I use a 22 ton splitter though to be fair lol.


----------



## Gearhead660

Did some buckin' this weekend.  Was unseasonably warm.  One last taste of fall.


----------



## Solarguy3500

stoveliker said:


> hm, prevailing westerly winds there... And no thunderstorms I can see coming.
> 
> Normal gamble then: by Wed. the 29th (b/c some showers before that...).
> 
> lol. Good I don't make my money forecasting anything



Well, that goofy, leaning pile of oak finally came down last night. Here's what it looked like yesterday. I took a picture because it had visibly shifted and was leaning more so I knew it was gonna go soon.


Here's what it looked like today.



@stoveliker you were the only one who made a guess as to when it would fall over, so you win by default.


----------



## stoveliker

Solarguy3500 said:


> Well, that goofy, leaning pile of oak finally came down last night. Here's what it looked like yesterday. I took a picture because it had visibly shifted and was leaning more so I knew it was gonna go soon.
> View attachment 286075
> 
> Here's what it looked like today.
> View attachment 286076
> 
> 
> @stoveliker you were the only one who made a guess as to when it would fall over, so you win by default.



Lol, I'm honored. Only two months off


----------



## clancey

you should buy a lottery ticket maybe its your lucky time even if you are off by two months..lol clancey


----------



## Rusty18

Only relation to the wood shed is it will help keep it fuller!  Did 5 other windows in the same condition.


----------



## Caw

Got my first delivery of the year fully processed. Was about 1.5-2 cords of maple/red oak logs and got it done in about week which I was pretty happy with. I do all the bucking then the whole gang helps split and stack. A crisp fall/winter day with friends, good music, beer, and a fiskars is good day!

This is wood for 2024/25 so I just have it on a pallet island in the back of my lot for now. I have 8 x 1 cord racks set up for for fast drying and the rest on pallets where I can fit it. I'll rotate this wood to the racks once we burn through a few. Gotta get creative when storing 15 cords on 1 acre and the wife not wanting to lose too much yard! I'll be building a proper shed one day when there's extra $.


----------



## qwee

MMH, I think I said on your "what wood is this" thread that it was Red Elm. I was mistaken. It is Siberian Elm. Siberian elm is an invasive tree that can live in extreme conditions - low water, high cold. So the Southwest USA (NM, NV, UT, CO, southern ID, etc..). BTU wise it is about the same as Red Elm. Red Elm doesn't grow in the western US. Siberian elm, being so tough, can grow anywhere.


----------



## thewoodlands

With NOAA calling for over 8 inches of snow for our area, I had a bunch of work that had to be done before it hits.

We had plenty of rain overnight with it still raining when I went out this morning. I used the Mahindra 4540 first, I moved some rocks over to the fireplace and started building one corner up. I back dragged a few areas that I removed some stumps, I changed over to the forks and then started moving stumps out of some plow zones and the finally I put the snow plow on the 4540 if I need it tomorrow.

After I put the tractor away, I jumped in the RTV and started removing some pine that was down in certain areas. I put away some tarps that were on the ground that we used to cover the pine we burned this year.

I cleaned both saws, might need them tomorrow if we get wind with the snow, I'll put some sharp chains on them in the morning.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just put some wood in the garage and enjoyed the day off today.  We had some snow flurries but nothing is really sticking.  The temps have dropped to about freezing, which I wouldn't mind would like to not be in the mud for a little outside work.


----------



## thewoodlands

I plowed our driveway and the neighbor's driveway too, after that I did some trails around the house and the sandpit area ( picture 2550 ) where I removed a bunch of stumps.


----------



## clancey

Your pictures of table set ups and now set up's of the wonderful looking food is just great..Don't work too hard relax a bit and enjoy the holidays and eat and eat and eat...clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> Your pictures of table set ups and now set up's of the wonderful looking food is just great..Don't work too hard relax a bit and enjoy the holidays and eat and eat and eat...clancey


lol, and then work hard again to keep your shape


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Your pictures of table set ups and now set up's of the wonderful looking food is just great..Don't work too hard relax a bit and enjoy the holidays and eat and eat and eat...clancey


The wife set the table and cooked the meal, I did peel the potatoes. We had our neighbor up so we had a great meal followed by dessert.

We have some nice meals planned but we won't do them one after another like we did for the festive season last year.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> lol, and then work hard again to keep your shape


That's a true statement!


----------



## heavy hammer

We ended up with just a dusting here last night.  How much snow are you looking at getting there thewoodlands?


----------



## stoveliker

thewoodlands said:


> The wife set the table and cooked the meal, I did peel the potatoes.


Made me smile.


----------



## clancey

You better smile and when was the last time you peeled potatoes?  lol---Make sure you do the dishes too...spoil your family--yes..clancey


----------



## stoveliker

clancey said:


> You better smile and when was the last time you peeled potatoes?  lol---Make sure you do the dishes too...spoil your family--yes..clancey


Yesterday. 
And dishes, yesterday. But I'm trying to get the kids to do that...


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> You better smile and when was the last time you peeled potatoes?  lol---Make sure you do the dishes too...spoil your family--yes..clancey


I see you're in for some warm temps, if this keeps up for your area, you'll never get burning 24/7.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> Made me smile.


From cutting wood to peeling taters!


----------



## thewoodlands

I finished up some plowing after being gone for half a day, I think at the end of this week I'll take the backhoe off for the winter.

One of the areas I cleaned out was in front of the outside fireplace, it's almost time I get rid of some pine.


----------



## ClintonH

I put 3 tanks of gas through the saw this weekend.  Here's the stack so far.  I had to bring out the big guns (5 y/o and 3 y/o boys) yesterday--hand-me-down coat from the big sister is looking good.  They did great--cleaned up branches, bark, vines, etc. and put on a burn pile for later disposal.  they both drove the little Kubota a bit too (the 3 y/o needs some practice).  23-24 or 24-25 wood.  I'll split it all this spring of 22 once we shut down the stove for the year (i.e., we're fuller than we've ever been with logs to spare).  Pallets reach 35', will be stacked in rounds 2 deep.  Hopyard is in the background--sleeping for the off-season.


----------



## thewoodlands

ClintonH said:


> I put 3 tanks of gas through the saw this weekend.  Here's the stack so far.  I had to bring out the big guns (5 y/o and 3 y/o boys) yesterday--hand-me-down coat from the big sister is looking good.  They did great--cleaned up branches, bark, vines, etc. and put on a burn pile for later disposal.  they both drove the little Kubota a bit too (the 3 y/o needs some practice).  23-24 or 24-25 wood.  I'll split it all this spring of 22 once we shut down the stove for the year (i.e., we're fuller than we've ever been with logs to spare).  Pallets reach 35', will be stacked in rounds 2 deep.  Hopyard is in the background--sleeping for the off-season.
> 
> View attachment 286734
> View attachment 286735
> View attachment 286736


Nice work @ClintonH , it's always nice when you see the kids outside helping and it looks like you had some nice weather.


----------



## thewoodlands

I went around the house property getting any dead downed wood near the trails and cut some smaller dead pine down and we had a fire. I hauled 10 - 12 loads over to the outside fireplace.

The garbage can in the picture is for any ashes from the wood stove, once it's full I'll move it off the driveway, we'll use the ash on it when the driveway gets ice on it.


----------



## thewoodlands

With rain coming in tonight and tomorrow, we put in two loads of firewood. I also plowed the two inches of new snow off the driveway and then scraped it down good, I'm hoping the rains get through what's left down to the driveway with minimal ice left after it freezes.


----------



## sweedish

I finished splitting and stacking the stuff I had piled in front of the wood shed, half of it was an Austrian pine that was in the yard I took down, the other half was Apple wood from some trees I had to remove for a customer. The remainder of the bay will be filled with the stacks I had outside. Sadly, they are not getting dry enough, so restacking inside is in order.


----------



## sweedish

Also, lucky me, I was at a job where a tree service was working, and I asked if I could take the wood, they said sure. I had my mini excavator and dump trailer there, so easy firewood gathering that day. 2 loads of red oak! I may have respectable firewood to burn in 2024.


----------



## thewoodlands

With possible heavy rains and wind moving in on Monday, we put in another two loads of what was mostly cherry with some maple splits.

We're in the 50 - 70 mph area with a possible three quarters of an inch of rain, if we get that, I expect power outages.


----------



## kennyp2339

Plan for the day: Final yard cleaning, drain the gas out of the mower, christmas lights going up, topping off the garage wood rack & prepping the tractor for winter snow, putting on the rear grader blade and front snow pusher, oiling the tire chains and moving the buckets from the shed to the garage incase I need them. I'm expecting snow mid-week and want to be ready. If there's time I will burn off the firepit.


----------



## Gearhead660

Got a load of oak this morning before breakfast.  Seem to be getting a lot of oak lately(not complaining).  Split most of it in the afternoon before it got dark.


----------



## stoveliker

kennyp2339 said:


> Plan for the day: Final yard cleaning, drain the gas out of the mower, christmas lights going up, topping off the garage wood rack & prepping the tractor for winter snow, putting on the rear grader blade and front snow pusher, oiling the tire chains and moving the buckets from the shed to the garage incase I need them. I'm expecting snow mid-week and want to be ready. If there's time I will burn off the firepit.



And? Did you succeed making the day as productive as you planned? If so: hats off!


----------



## kennyp2339

stoveliker said:


> And? Did you succeed making the day as productive as you planned? If so: hats off!


----------



## Wisdomoak159#19

All this scrounged bucked and split in last 2 weeks. Had 5yr old out this weekend learning bout the process


----------



## heavy hammer

My last few weekends have just been carrying in wood to the garage and keeping the kindling barrel full.  Temps have been warmer here.  This pic is from the weekendof thanksgiving.  It was a cold snowy weekend and mwe and the dogs were in the woods moving wood and doing some retrieves.  My younger lab loves the pond no matter what temp.  Then we went to the 50's for a few days and now back in the mid 20's.  I hope the wind didn't really effect anyone that bad we had a few thousand off yesterday so we worked 16 to put people back on.  In a few days they are calling for mid 40's again so back to a muddy mess.


----------



## thewoodlands

Tomorrow I'll be checking the trails after the strong winds we had yesterday, I'm sure there will be small stuff down that will need clearing off the trail, we'll see if mother nature gives us any nice firewood.


----------



## thewoodlands

I changed my plans from my above post, part of the day was spent cleaning up a few smaller trees that mother nature took down with the last wind event we had and most of the day was getting some smaller dead pine down, cut and then in the outside fireplace.

It snowed for a time which was nice. Picture 2554 are the two smaller trees the wind felled, I hauled over 12 loads of dead pine to the outside fireplace before I called it a day.


----------



## thewoodlands

More dead pine came down today and then reduced in the outside fireplace,  only eight trailer loads today.


----------



## stoveliker

I just split two wheelbarrows of the pine we took down last weekend. Just as a satisfying little thing to do after work (and before dark).

Will post a pic when the last stack in the last bay is full too.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> I just split two wheelbarrows of the pine we took down last weekend. Just as a satisfying little thing to do after work (and before dark).
> 
> Will post a pic when the last stack in the last bay is full too.


White Pine?


----------



## stoveliker

To be honest, I don't know. I can post a pic of the splits this weekend.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> To be honest, I don't know. I can post a pic of the splits this weekend.


We have White Pine up here. Hopefully I'm back out there getting a few more dead White Pine on the ground tomorrow, split some and burn it up after we put in more wood.

I've always wanted to cleanup the area I've been working since there's a bunch of dead Pine standing and down. 

I might stick the utility trailer in that area this winter, if I need it the tractor can pull it out.


----------



## stoveliker

And you have too much pine to split and stack it? (Though this year you ran out of pine...?)

I have a year scheduled (23-24) where I have only red oak and a bit of black locust. I like to have some pine too, for starting fires.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> And you have too much pine to split and stack it? (Though this year you ran out of pine...?)
> 
> I have a year scheduled (23-24) where I have only red oak and a bit of black locust. I like to have some pine too, for starting fires.


This next  little warmup, I plan on finishing the last stack of the six face cord. I didn't stack a full six for this year (just getting sick of pine) so the five face we had we burned, we usually save two face for the spring but not this year.

The pine is also nice for throwing on top of coals when you need to burn them down.

We use to burn Hemlock but I haven't even touched any of that, mother nature snapped off a few nice size trees back on the lot I usually cut on. I should have a shoulder season GTG.


----------



## shortys7777

Borrowed my dad's log splitter. Finally tackled all the knotty maple and ash I had from last fall then started on the rest the ash and red oak. I'll put in another hour today hopefully. Want to get most of it done before he takes it back.


----------



## thewoodlands

In picture 2572 are two dead pine in the middle of the picture, I felled the smaller one first and the bigger one second and then split some of the bigger stuff, it made for a nice hot fire. In picture 2578 you can see the stump I left.


----------



## stoveliker

thewoodlands said:


> White Pine?



See here.


----------



## clancey

Why are you burning the wood outside would not you want to save to bring it home...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Why are you burning the wood outside would not you want to save to bring it home...clancey


Back before 2018 if the dead pine was solid enough, yes but in 2018 I cleared a bunch of pine for our new garage plus we had two big pines taken down by a tree service, we have enough pine that we'll end up losing some to rot.

Once the storm gets through our area tomorrow morning, I'll get some pictures of the pine from the clearing I did and the two we had taken down.


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> Why are you burning the wood outside would not you want to save to bring it home...clancey


Since we bought the lot in 2002 and had the house built in 2003, I've been working on taking down dead pine, 19 years later I'm still doing it.  It's been a bunch of work but the property is a nicer lot having the dead pine gone and thinned out.

The outside fireplace allows me to get rid of it quicker.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> See here.
> 
> View attachment 287491
> View attachment 287492
> View attachment 287493











						Winter Tree Identification Part II: Evergreen Trees
					

Evergreen means these trees keep their “leaves” throughout the winter. Though we may call them pine needles, they are actually very skinny leaves that serve the same function as the leaves on a dec…




					nystateparks.blog


----------



## stoveliker

Not white pine. So, I guess red then.
Don't have access to the needles anymore.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> Not white pine. So, I guess red then.
> Don't have access to the needles anymore.


I thought it looked like Scots Pine but we don't have many left on our property, maybe two on the house lot and I'm not sure on the other.


----------



## stoveliker

It wasn't orange or flaky near the top, and too brownish at the bottom (rather than grey).

It'll remain a mystery. I'll be burning the evidence 😉


----------



## rottiman

I think it is red pine


----------



## MEngineer24

stoveliker said:


> It wasn't orange or flaky near the top, and too brownish at the bottom (rather than grey).
> 
> It'll remain a mystery. I'll be burning the evidence 😉


Pitch pine possibly?


----------



## stoveliker

This is possible, as I see that the pine barrens here are dominated by pitch pine. I'm lucky though that the grain is quite straight, whereas I read that pitch pine often is not.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had lots of stuff that was cleared from some trails (pine branches) we also lost tops out of two white pine back by the sandpit, one pine I cleared from the trail and the other is still there.

Near the brook we lost a beech, the biggest part was rotten but I still had almost a full load that I brought home. 

Picture 2579 is part of a white pine that came down, 2580 is what mother nature left standing, 2581 is about 75 yards from 2579,  2583 is the same tree that's in the first picture but that part came down near the end of last winter (I think) 2584 is just the sun, 2585 is the trail opened up  and the last three are the beech by the brook.

I pulled out of the woods when a rotten branch off a birch came down about 20 yards from me, the winds were picking back up so it was time I cleaned the saw and called it a day.


----------



## stoveliker

Spent a few hours splitting. Finally filled the shed. Last 1.5 stacks in on the left. Pine (likely pitch pine).

The wood for this winter is still on racks under tarps near my garage. So this is for up to 4 years out.

Also finagled a ramshackle rack in my garage. Left is oak limbwood (with some cedar that I split a bit finer before stacking it there so I can use it for when I want really quick cold starts, or for warm reloads when I don't really have good coals left). Right is pine. So can burn down one "row" while the other one is drying from rain, or (as now) I have a mix of hard and soft woods available.


----------



## shortys7777

Got into the red oak yesterday. Still have some more to do.


----------



## kennyp2339

Golfing this Thursday - 60deg f, next Thursday I will walk across the street from the course, hop on the chairlift and do some skiing on the mountain.. crazy weather here.  Only 60min away from @stoveliker house.


----------



## stoveliker

kennyp2339 said:


> Golfing this Thursday - 60deg f, next Thursday I will walk across the street from the course, hop on the chairlift and do some skiing on the mountain.. crazy weather here.  Only 60min away from @stoveliker house.


yes, I'm using the minisplit here this whole week.  The only night the stove would be useful is Tue night at 36 F. But one night is too short for me to light it up. Saturday night I'll start again, and it looks to be at least until Christmas.


----------



## thewoodlands

I had a new relay switch along with a new voltage regulator put on the Rhino, hopefully that stops it from making the battery go bad.  With the old regulator on with the Rhino running, the battery was getting 18v, with the new one it was reading just over 14v.

I did some clearing in the back gully, part of a rotten basswood came down across the trail so I through it up the hill some. After clearing a few more trails around the house, I grabbed this smaller beech by the Brook, this was southeast of the one I grabbed yesterday.

Picture 2590 is the rotten basswood, 2591 is the tree it came from, 2592 is the beech by the Brook, 2593 is the best of the beech and 2594 is the worst of the beech.


----------



## thewoodlands

Today I made the rounds on each side of the Brook.  Picture 2601 is a widowmaker off the trail, 2602 & 03 are the top of a white pine blown out of the tree in pic 2603, 2606 though 2611 is a damaged beech I brought home and 2613 & 14 is part of an ironwood that I left, it was damaged from an ash I grabbed earlier in the fall and that came home too.


----------



## thewoodlands

2615 is a maple that the wind brought down that I bucked up but left, 2616 is another beech further down the trail, 2617 is one of the rounds, 2619 is what I left standing until I get back there again, 2620 I'm loaded up heading home until further down the trail when another tree was down across the trail so the saw came out and I took care of it.


----------



## thewoodlands

I took care of the the downed dead Hemlock (from the wind storm) at my neighbor's, once my neighbor heard my chainsaw she came down with her four wheeler with her saw and started working on some of the limbs that I left long, she also was there to help load up the trailer and take the split wood over to a different area, it was nice talking with her.

I grabbed the smaller Beech I saw on my way out yesterday, 20 rounds after we were done at my neighbor's. Not far from the smaller Beech was a nice size wind damaged Beech, I'm not sure if I'll get to it this year since I'll be s/s the Beech we have here but if I can, it will come out before winter.

Picture 2622 is the smaller Beech the wind took down,2626, 2627, 2628 is the bigger Beech the wind damaged and 2629 I'm heading home for the day.

We have a Wind Advisory on for tomorrow starting at 7 p.m., wind gust up to 55 mph.


----------



## heavy hammer

we have one here as well again thewoodlands.  It has been busy at work lately with all this wind.  Did you loose power?


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> we have one here as well again thewoodlands.  It has been busy at work lately with all this wind.  Did you loose power?


We were lucky, we didn't lose power but the cable was out for 10-12 hours. This is our new system coming in.


----------



## thewoodlands

With possible high winds along with snow coming in, I stacked all the Beech, Ironwood and a bit of Maple that I brought out after the last wind event, just over a face cord.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just more pictures of some wind storm damage. Picture 2637 is part of a Beech that the top part of a Hemlock brought down after the wind snapped it off, 2638 is the same Beech. 2641 is 30 rounds of Beech coming home. 

The Ironwood in picture 2645 was a double trunk tree that mother nature brought down (one side), 2646 is the area it came down in, 2647 is part of the 27 rounds I brought home, since there was no trail in to the area the Ironwood came down, I carried them up the hill in picture 2648 and 2649 is the whole load.


----------



## thewoodlands

These pictures are of storm damage that is still in the woodlands, 2639 is a topped off Cherry, 2640 is the Cherry top, 2642 is a partially broken off Beech, 2643 & 2644 is another Beech that was blown in to another tree, hopefully mother nature brings it down.


----------



## thewoodlands

This was the last rounds I brought home today, this load was 30 rounds of Maple.


----------



## heavy hammer

The wind has been keeping you busy thewoodlands.  It seems every few days a system is bringing in some good wind storms.  I'm jealous the time you have been spending in the woods.  I have been busy with work, so very little time to spend in the woods lately.  Hope everyone is good, no issues from the storms that have been blowing through.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The wind has been keeping you busy thewoodlands.  It seems every few days a system is bringing in some good wind storms.  I'm jealous the time you have been spending in the woods.  I have been busy with work, so very little time to spend in the woods lately.  Hope everyone is good, no issues from the storms that have been blowing through.


I didn't think mother nature would give us the Beech she did but we'll take it. I'm ready for a small break from cutting, we're finally getting some snow so I'm all set up with dead pine at the outside fireplace, if we get enough of snow, I'll be burning tomorrow.

So far we've been good, how about your family?


----------



## heavy hammer

Everybody is good.  Just getting ready for Christmas and trying to keep life as normal and easy as one can right now.  No snow here temps are in the low 40's with rain.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Everybody is good.  Just getting ready for Christmas and trying to keep life as normal and easy as one can right now.  No snow here temps are in the low 40's with rain.


Sounds good. We received 2 plus inches of snow since before 12 today, we should receive another 4 by the morning.


----------



## thewoodlands

It was a day running around the house lot removing some downed dead trees before our snow moved in. I did five or six different areas, all went over to the outside fireplace.

NOAA is calling for our area to receive six inches of the white stuff.


----------



## rottiman

We received about 2-3 inches here.  The temperatures are now forecasted for the next week to be more realistic for this time of year.  We are in real need of snow here.  If we have a dry remaining winter and dry spring it will NOT be good for things in 22'.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> It was a day running around the house lot removing some downed dead trees before our snow moved in. I did five or six different areas, all went over to the outside fireplace.
> 
> NOAA is calling for our area to receive six inches of the white stuff.
> 
> View attachment 287973
> View attachment 287974
> View attachment 287975


I’m envious of the snow! Send some down our way!


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> I’m envious of the snow! Send some down our way!


Hopefully it stays so we can have a White Christmas, we don't have much in the forecast but that can change real quick up here.

How much snow does your area usually get in a normal winter?


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> Hopefully it stays so we can have a White Christmas, we don't have much in the forecast but that can change real quick up here.
> 
> How much snow does your area usually get in a normal winter?


Recently I’d say we average around 23-25” per year.  Last year was the first white Christmas we’ve had in the last 10 years or so. I always enjoy that! We get most of our snow in the latter winter months. How about your area?


----------



## MEngineer24

Got out and made use of that 65 degree weather yesterday. This is a load of mixed hardwood. Will split/stack and add to the collection latter this week.


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> Recently I’d say we average around 23-25” per year.  Last year was the first white Christmas we’ve had in the last 10 years or so. I always enjoy that! We get most of our snow in the latter winter months. How about your area?


Last year was the first winter in a long time, when we received our first snow, it stayed until spring. Usually we have a White Christmas but it seems in years past when we get snow, the rain comes in after it. I forget what year it was but we had 24 inches on the ground before Thanksgiving and we were snowmobiling on our property for almost a week before we had some days that hit 60, that melted most of the snow.

I'll check an see what our average snowfall is.


----------



## thewoodlands

I burned all the pine I brought over to the outside fireplace a few days ago along with seven loads of pine that was cut and under cover.

Before I did the above, I plowed three driveways with the 4540. We received between 4-5 inches of snow.


----------



## heavy hammer

I just filled the garage back up today.  We have been burning but the temps have not been real cold so we have not been going through a lot of wood.  I'm hoping for some colder temps to freeze things up but the forecast for the next 2 weeks shows temps in the mid 30's to low 40's for highs.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I just filled the garage back up today.  We have been burning but the temps have not been real cold so we have not been going through a lot of wood.  I'm hoping for some colder temps to freeze things up but the forecast for the next 2 weeks shows temps in the mid 30's to low 40's for highs.


NOAA is forecasting a low of six tomorrow morning, we'll trade our temps for yours.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I just filled the garage back up today.  We have been burning but the temps have not been real cold so we have not been going through a lot of wood.  I'm hoping for some colder temps to freeze things up but the forecast for the next 2 weeks shows temps in the mid 30's to low 40's for highs.


Stop wishing for colder weather @heavy hammer , we keep getting it, we bottomed out at 2.7 this morning. I did get another six loads of dead pine like in picture 2660 over to the fireplace and reduced to ash along with two more loads of pine splits. I started my cleaning up in the area that's in picture 2661.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> Stop wishing for colder weather @heavy hammer , we keep getting it, we bottomed out at 2.7 this morning. I did get another six loads of dead pine like in picture 2660 over to the fireplace and reduced to ash along with two more loads of pine splits. I started my cleaning up in the area that's in picture 2661.
> 
> View attachment 288131
> View attachment 288132
> View attachment 288133


Come on and send that snow down this way already. We got the cold but not the good stuff to go with it.


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> Come on and send that snow down this way already. We got the cold but not the good stuff to go with it.


I wish we had more, that way we could send some. We average 83 inches of snow per year.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> I wish we had more, that way we could send some. We average 83 inches of snow per year.


That’s excellent! Wish we got that much here. Enjoy it!


----------



## rottiman

We are supposed to get 2-4" tonight to go along with the 3" we had on the weekend.  White Christmas here for sure.


----------



## stoveliker

Split the last 10 or 11 rounds or so of that (pitch?) pine at my friend's place (and was kindly allowed to stack it there as my shed is full, so I made a rack - still need to work on the top cover).

I also have a question. There were quite a few pieces with fatwood (I think). At the same year-ring as a wound. (25 yes ago).
I extracted some.

How long does fatwood need to dry to be good fire starters. The oily stuff doesn't let water transport easily, I guess.

And (@BKVP ?), based on AK pitch ball stories, I assume fatwood is ok for my cat stove? Obviously it'll be used for starting (bypass open), but I could not get all the veins out, so some will be burned with the cat engaged. Probably no need to ask, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## stoveliker

BTW, @thewoodlands indeed, 3 needles per group. Consistent with pitch pine.


----------



## thewoodlands

stoveliker said:


> BTW, @thewoodlands indeed, 3 needles per group. Consistent with pitch pine.


I'm not sure on the fatwood seasoning time, I usually just split some pine rounds down to kindling which takes good pine a year and most of the pine we use for kindling was cut in 2018 in log form our rounds, six months top for seasoning.


----------



## heavy hammer

Temps are in the 30's aqnd 40's here.  I think they are calling for temps to be close to 50 and rain for Christmas.


----------



## BKVP

stoveliker said:


> Split the last 10 or 11 rounds or so of that (pitch?) pine at my friend's place (and was kindly allowed to stack it there as my shed is full, so I made a rack - still need to work on the top cover).
> 
> I also have a question. There were quite a few pieces with fatwood (I think). At the same year-ring as a wound. (25 yes ago).
> I extracted some.
> 
> How long does fatwood need to dry to be good fire starters. The oily stuff doesn't let water transport easily, I guess.
> 
> And (@BKVP ?), based on AK pitch ball stories, I assume fatwood is ok for my cat stove? Obviously it'll be used for starting (bypass open), but I could not get all the veins out, so some will be burned with the cat engaged. Probably no need to ask, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> View attachment 288191
> View attachment 288192
> View attachment 288193


I've burned stuff with a great deal more pitch than in your pictures.  I can say I saw visible emissions when I burned pitchy stuff.

We have lots of folks in S. Cal high desert burning eucalyptus....you talk about oil!  And a tougher splitting wood does not exist!


----------



## stoveliker

Ok. I'll play with it a bit to extract some more. (Not that I have a shortage of kindling, but the 3- yr shed is full so I have nothing better to do..)


----------



## thewoodlands

A few more dead pines came down today, three loads went over to the fireplace from the two trees and another three loads of pine splits that were under a tarp for a few years were added to the fire.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nothing down today because we had some good winds, we did get a few loads of wood in today.

I put a trail cam out overnight, the fox came by and that was it.


----------



## stoveliker

stoveliker said:


> View attachment 288192
> View attachment 288193


The trunk. All the now grey (had quite some rain this morning) area is fatwood. Clearly related to the "damage year" 25 yrs ago. (curly grain around that year, and from the top a "split" growing in).


----------



## Diabel

What are we looking at here? It almost looks line petrified wood……$$$$$$$


----------



## stoveliker

It's a pitch pine. Recently cut (alive). And those radial streaks are fatwood. See earlier post where I added a pic with a slice of fatwood that I extracted from (another) round.


----------



## NickW

Haven't checked this thread since November. I see @thewoodlands has been busy as usual. Haven't been able to do any processing in quite a while, but going to buck up a bunch of logs this afternoon.


----------



## stoveliker

NickW said:


> Haven't checked this thread since November. I see @thewoodlands has been busy as usual. Haven't been able to do any processing in quite a while, but going to buck up a bunch of logs this afternoon.



"as usual", lol.
That'll feel good, get some wood done (rather than mud...)


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I just filled the garage back up today.  We have been burning but the temps have not been real cold so we have not been going through a lot of wood.  I'm hoping for some colder temps to freeze things up but the forecast for the next 2 weeks shows temps in the mid 30's to low 40's for highs.


Since your post on getting colder weather, it seems like we received what you were hoping for, this morning we bottomed out at 3.9.

Between the baking and cooking, it's nice and warm up here. The wife made some cookies, homemade bread, three pounds of meatballs and a cake in the last three days. Tonight I make the spaghetti sauce for a gnocchi dish I'm cooking on Christmas day.

@rottiman , I'm at 203 before the Christmas and New Years meal, we'll see how much that adds.


----------



## thewoodlands

Another day off except for checking one trail cam.


----------



## thewoodlands

NickW said:


> Haven't checked this thread since November. I see @thewoodlands has been busy as usual. Haven't been able to do any processing in quite a while, but going to buck up a bunch of logs this afternoon.


I've been after some dead pines so we've had some nice hot fires in the outside fireplace. Have fun cutting the logs, what types of wood will you being bucking up?

It looks like Christmas day we might be in for some sleet, rain and ice, is anyone else getting the same?


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> Since your post on getting colder weather, it seems like we received what you were hoping for, this morning we bottomed out at 3.9.
> 
> Between the baking and cooking, it's nice and warm up here. The wife made some cookies, homemade bread, three pounds of meatballs and a cake in the last three days. Tonight I make the spaghetti sauce for a gnocchi dish I'm cooking on Christmas day.
> 
> @rottiman , I'm at 203 before the Christmas and New Years meal, we'll see how much that adds.


I am sitting right on the 250 mark.  I do not plan ANY deviation from the keto regime over the holidays.  25 lbs. to go and I AIM TO GET THERE   Merry Christmas Zap, enjoy.


----------



## NickW

Northwoods is getting a little snow and ice, SE WI is supposed to get rain tomorrow for the beginning of the holiday doe hunt.

Wood I was bucking was ash, aspen and pine. Got it mostly done in 3 hours but ran out of bar and chain oil. Going to go looking for gallons of canola oil to try after reading a thread on it.

Saw you guys are working on losing some weight. Good for you! I've lost about 25lbs with the build this year. Generally always floated around 205 but around 180 now. Haven't been this light since '03.


----------



## MEngineer24

Done a little more scrounging today. Plenty of dead ash left to get when I have time.


----------



## thewoodlands

NickW said:


> Northwoods is getting a little snow and ice, SE WI is supposed to get rain tomorrow for the beginning of the holiday doe hunt.
> 
> Wood I was bucking was ash, aspen and pine. Got it mostly done in 3 hours but ran out of bar and chain oil. Going to go looking for gallons of canola oil to try after reading a thread on it.
> 
> Saw you guys are working on losing some weight. Good for you! I've lost about 25lbs with the build this year. Generally always floated around 205 but around 180 now. Haven't been this light since '03.


That's a nice drop in weight, for me getting off the bread and not snacking at night along with the work in the woods did the trick.


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> Done a little more scrounging today. Plenty of dead ash left to get when I have time.
> 
> View attachment 288363


Nice work, we haven't burned much Ash up here but we do have 24 face cords that are seasoned and ready to go.

We have a mix of sleet, ice and rain forecast for Christmas, hopefully it changes.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> Nice work, we haven't burned much Ash up here but we do have 24 face cords that are seasoned and ready to go.
> 
> We have a mix of sleet, ice and rain forecast for Christmas, hopefully it changes.


I haven’t burnt much of it here yet either. Got into some beetle killed trees and there is a ton of them. I’ll probably be burning on ash for the next several years at this rate. Oak is definitely my primary heat source here as it’s plentiful. 

I hope it changes in favor of snow if you prefer that sort of thing on Christmas! We are headed for another warm up starting tomorrow morning through Christmas. We had a nice 10” snow last Christmas. Was hoping for that again this year.


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> I haven’t burnt much of it here yet either. Got into some beetle killed trees and there is a ton of them. I’ll probably be burning on ash for the next several years at this rate. Oak is definitely my primary heat source here as it’s plentiful.
> 
> I hope it changes in favor of snow if you prefer that sort of thing on Christmas! We are headed for another warm up starting tomorrow morning through Christmas. We had a nice 10” snow last Christmas. Was hoping for that again this year.


We don't have any Oak on our property but it seems like the Red Oak keeps getting closer to our property.

There was a day when we could count on a White Christmas but it seems certain years we just have enough to cover the ground.

The snowmobile trails are just down the road, when we went by the other day they were still locked up. The people that have a business in our small town count on that winter business big time.


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have any Oak on our property but it seems like the Red Oak keeps getting closer to our property.
> 
> There was a day when we could count on a White Christmas but it seems certain years we just have enough to cover the ground.
> 
> The snowmobile trails are just down the road, when we went by the other day they were still locked up. The people that have a business in our small town count on that winter business big time.


One of the main trails in this area is just across from us.  Has about 3" of snow on it right now.  Lots of snow mobiles on the local classifieds for sale in this area.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> We don't have any Oak on our property but it seems like the Red Oak keeps getting closer to our property.
> 
> There was a day when we could count on a White Christmas but it seems certain years we just have enough to cover the ground.
> 
> The snowmobile trails are just down the road, when we went by the other day they were still locked up. The people that have a business in our small town count on that winter business big time.


It’s excellent firewood if you ever get around to any. 

Seems these La Niña weather patterns are really changing things up. I’m holding hope for a change up in the near future to give us some of that proper winter weather. 

There’s a few ski resorts here that are struggling this year with the warm weather. They make artificial snow but even that doesn’t stick around in 60 degree weather!


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> It’s excellent firewood if you ever get around to any.
> 
> Seems these La Niña weather patterns are really changing things up. I’m holding hope for a change up in the near future to give us some of that proper winter weather.
> 
> There’s a few ski resorts here that are struggling this year with the warm weather. They make artificial snow but even that doesn’t stick around in 60 degree weather!


If or when we get that Artic cold moving in up here, we'll be wishing it were 60.


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> If or when we get that Artic cold moving in up here, we'll be wishing it were 60.


You’re right! That’s how it works.


----------



## thewoodlands

MEngineer24 said:


> You’re right! That’s how it works.


NOAA had us hitting a low of 5 this morning, we had 17.5 on the wireless, just a touch off.


----------



## thewoodlands

With rain, ice and some snow forecast for our area starting tonight, we put in a couple loads of firewood today.

The Rhino had one headlight working, high only so I finally found the correct bulb in town and I replaced both.  Locally the bulb cost $4.50 per bulb, online the same bulb was $12 to $18 bucks per bulb.


----------



## rottiman

thewoodlands said:


> With rain, ice and some snow forecast for our area starting tonight, we put in a couple loads of firewood today.
> 
> The Rhino had one headlight working, high only so I finally found the correct bulb in town and I replaced both.  Locally the bulb cost $4.50 per bulb, online the same bulb was $12 to $18 bucks per bulb.


The "Bend Over,  On-Line Christmas Pricing Special" no doubt.


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> The "Bend Over,  On-Line Christmas Pricing Special" no doubt.


Just like when the restaurants up the prices for New Years Eve, I ran a single color A.B. Dick printing press for years and I couldn't believe how much they upped the prices when we printed a menu just for that night.


----------



## clancey

Everybody just look at your beautiful fire wood for you are ready for the cold and on the first day enjoy the beautiful snow coming down (if you are off) and if not then suffer with the digging out hoping the weather turns warm soon so things will melt fast and driving will be better..Then sit down and have a cup of hot chocolate and marshmallows --make sure they are mini's and love all the people coming over or calling wishing you a happy holiday season with wonderful health and listen to some real pretty music to get in the mood for Christmas and a baby's birth...clancey


----------



## MEngineer24

thewoodlands said:


> NOAA had us hitting a low of 5 this morning, we had 17.5 on the wireless, just a touch off.


Happens here quite often too. We always get more wind than predicted due to geography. It’s not unusual to see 30 mph gusts when the weather “gurus” aren’t showing anything.  Now that same breeze in the summer is welcomed!

We are sitting at 56F this morning. Warmest Christmas I can remember.


----------



## Gearhead660

Making some progress on the oak hoard.  Had to break out the gas splitter for some twisty grained pieces.


----------



## MEngineer24

Worked through some red oak today. Pictured is the last bit of it headed to the shed. X27 did the work today. Merry Christmas!


----------



## thewoodlands

We decided about a month ago I would cook this Gnocchi dish for the wife on Christmas day, I made the spaghetti sauce two days ago and the wife had made some 3 pounds of meatballs three days ago.

Pictured is a baked dish of Gnocchi with three different cheeses, a few meatballs, spaghetti sauce and two pounds of Gnocchi. Not pictured are the two steaks we had with it, I guess it's time for me to get back working.

This was my work today.

The dish in the picture is yellow on the sides, we had ordered a red one but they sent yellow, the company said keep it at no charge and we'll send you the red one (Thank You) we get the second dish and that's yellow, I sent pictures and the company said keep it we'll send you a red one, we'll see what happens.


----------



## thewoodlands

Just some pictures of the four dead pine that I felled today and a few pictures of the deer eating something on the hill in the back. Most of the rounds were split and brought over to the fireplace for a nice hot fire and some cleanup up on the knoll from the last pine.


----------



## clancey

AW--you scared that deer and you should be at home resting with your wonderful family and taking a few days off as well...Gosh that looks cold and try to stay warm at this time...pretty woodsy pictures..clancey Thanks..


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> AW--you scared that deer and you should be at home resting with your wonderful family and taking a few days off as well...Gosh that looks cold and try to stay warm at this time...pretty woodsy pictures..clancey Thanks..


Perfect day for working, in the 20's with no wind and the deer hanging around wondering if the chainsaw noise was felling some food for them.

We do have some maples that need to come down because of some rot in the trunk, the deer will eat those buds pretty quick.


----------



## thewoodlands

All the pine from yesterdays work is gone, it was a nice hot fire. In picture 2703, I can see the word HEY in the pine split.


----------



## clancey

That looks cold and I am waiting for my city to get colder so that I can really test out my stove..I am actually "missing" snow because I can stay home and enjoy it --not having to drive anywhere. Our mountains got snow but I am still waiting for it and the work I did today was clean the stove room and take some moisture readings on the wood --kiln dried oak--12, 13, and one ten and learning how to use this drill--lol..i cleaned out the stove and getting it ready to light when it gets colder so that I can judge it..I am addicted and I love it...I"m wondering---How do you start that fire outside when all the wood seems very wet--just wondering and most likely will never have to do this but it sure looks like a nice fire that would keep you warm as you "maybe roast marshmallows" or something--lol...Just think break time by the fire--wow and feeding the deer too--how nice...Happy new year..Thanks for the pictures of a cloudy day with snow...clancey


----------



## thewoodlands

clancey said:


> That looks cold and I am waiting for my city to get colder so that I can really test out my stove..I am actually "missing" snow because I can stay home and enjoy it --not having to drive anywhere. Our mountains got snow but I am still waiting for it and the work I did today was clean the stove room and take some moisture readings on the wood --kiln dried oak--12, 13, and one ten and learning how to use this drill--lol..i cleaned out the stove and getting it ready to light when it gets colder so that I can judge it..I am addicted and I love it...I"m wondering---How do you start that fire outside when all the wood seems very wet--just wondering and most likely will never have to do this but it sure looks like a nice fire that would keep you warm as you "maybe roast marshmallows" or something--lol...Just think break time by the fire--wow and feeding the deer too--how nice...Happy new year..Thanks for the pictures of a cloudy day with snow...clancey


It was another nice day here in northern New York, we were in the low 20's with no wind. Before I started the fire, the wife wanted to take a ride around the property so I warmed up the RTV and we took a ride. Once the fire got cranking you had to get back away from it a good 50 feet.


----------



## thewoodlands

The clearing of some smaller dead pine continued today, everything is over by the outside fireplace, hopefully tomorrow I'll have a fire.

I did take the plow off the 4540 and put the forks on so I could get one log up off the ground, c & s and brought over to the fireplace. Since I had the forks on, I brought two more logs over near the fireplace so I can c & s and then burn them.

All the smaller pine that are down in the first four pictures will make two or three new trails in this area I'm working.


----------



## heavy hammer

We had a few days of colder temps just enough that I could bring out the tractor to haul up some wood from the woods.  But the day before Christmas Eve was in the 50's.  Rainy and in the 40's today.  I hope everyone had a good Christmas.


----------



## thewoodlands

The pine reduction continues, I had brought the two logs over near the fireplace yesterday and today I cut, split and then burned it along with another two loads of junk pine I brought over today.


----------



## NickW

Like it or not for heating, pine campfires and bonfires are great.


----------



## heavy hammer

I moved wood with the tractor today.  I ended up bring 8 loads up from the woods today.  Temps stayed below fereezing, a cold morning around 11.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> I moved wood with the tractor today.  I ended up bring 8 loads up from the woods today.  Temps stayed below fereezing, a cold morning around 11.


We're in for drizzle, snow and more drizzle tomorrow unless it stays south of us. What type of weather is your area in for this coming week?


----------



## heavy hammer

Warm for a day or to, close to 40.  Than some cold temps back in the 20's I believe.  Last Thursday when the temps went from 40 to the mid to low 20's we were climbing towers all day and it a tough day.  I was happy to come home to a warm house and two stoves.


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> Warm for a day or to, close to 40.  Than some cold temps back in the 20's I believe.  Last Thursday when the temps went from 40 to the mid to low 20's we were climbing towers all day and it a tough day.  I was happy to come home to a warm house and two stoves.


When I went out to start the tractor today, it was 4.1 and 15 something when I came in but the wife had a nice fire going which felt great.


----------



## rottiman

Weird winter weather roller coaster continues on for us........................



Tonight



12°F*
30%
Chance of flurries
*Sun*
9 Jan




36°F

Periods of snow
Night




0°F
40%
Chance of flurries
*Mon*
10 Jan




0°F

Sunny
Night




-26°F

Clear
*Tue*
11 Jan




-2°F

Sunny
Night




-4°F
60%
Chance of flurries
*Wed*
12 Jan




23°F
60%
Chance of flurries
Night




10°F
40%
Chance of flurries
*Thu*
13 Jan




16°F

Cloudy
Night




1°F
30%
Chance of flurries
*Fri*
14 Jan




14°F

A mix of sun and cloud


----------



## thewoodlands

rottiman said:


> Weird winter weather roller coaster continues on for us........................
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 12°F*
> 30%
> Chance of flurries
> *Sun*
> 9 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36°F
> 
> Periods of snow
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0°F
> 40%
> Chance of flurries
> *Mon*
> 10 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0°F
> 
> Sunny
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -26°F
> 
> Clear
> *Tue*
> 11 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2°F
> 
> Sunny
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -4°F
> 60%
> Chance of flurries
> *Wed*
> 12 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23°F
> 60%
> Chance of flurries
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10°F
> 40%
> Chance of flurries
> *Thu*
> 13 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16°F
> 
> Cloudy
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1°F
> 30%
> Chance of flurries
> *Fri*
> 14 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14°F
> 
> A mix of sun and cloud


I remember the first two or three years we moved here, we didn't have enough room for the snow just coming off the driveway. I have all these areas cleared for snow storage but no snow.....but we're ready if it happens.


----------



## clancey

Strange weather and that minus 26 sounds bad--shivering now---clancey lol


----------



## MissMac

rottiman said:


> Weird winter weather roller coaster continues on for us........................
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 12°F*
> 30%
> Chance of flurries
> *Sun*
> 9 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36°F
> 
> Periods of snow
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0°F
> 40%
> Chance of flurries
> *Mon*
> 10 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0°F
> 
> Sunny
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -26°F
> 
> Clear
> *Tue*
> 11 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -2°F
> 
> Sunny
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -4°F
> 60%
> Chance of flurries
> *Wed*
> 12 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23°F
> 60%
> Chance of flurries
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10°F
> 40%
> Chance of flurries
> *Thu*
> 13 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16°F
> 
> Cloudy
> Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1°F
> 30%
> Chance of flurries
> *Fri*
> 14 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14°F
> 
> A mix of sun and cloud


where abouts in ontario are you sir?  S? NE? NW?

i'm up in the NW, and we've been sitting in some pretty cold temps late, but this week it's supposed to yoyo up and down.  lots of snow this year so far though!


----------



## rottiman

MissMac said:


> where abouts in ontario are you sir?  S? NE? NW?
> 
> i'm up in the NW, and we've been sitting in some pretty cold temps late, but this week it's supposed to yoyo up and down.  lots of snow this year so far though!


Eastern Ontario about mid way between Ottawa and North Bay on the Ottawa River.


----------



## MissMac

rottiman said:


> Eastern Ontario about mid way between Ottawa and North Bay on the Ottawa River.


Very beautiful part of the country.  Stay warm!


----------



## heavy hammer

The yoyo weather looks like we will have for the next week or so.  41 today with rain dropping into the teens with possible 6-10 inches of snow only to be back in the mid 30's in a few days.  I would like for it to freeze and stay that way for the next month or two.  I'm not a fan of muddy rainy January's


----------



## thewoodlands

heavy hammer said:


> The yoyo weather looks like we will have for the next week or so.  41 today with rain dropping into the teens with possible 6-10 inches of snow only to be back in the mid 30's in a few days.  I would like for it to freeze and stay that way for the next month or two.  I'm not a fan of muddy rainy January's


Keep that rain @heavy hammer , if it comes this way our driveway will be a skating rink. I do agree with if it's going to be cold out, stay cold.


----------



## clancey

When you find your dead trees and chop up the wood for your family use over the winter time do you consider things like poison ivy, sumac and poison oak growing around these trees or even clinging to them when you find trees to cut and clear on your property..? clancey


----------

